# NH Homesteader- turkeys!



## NH homesteader (Aug 11, 2016)

Hi there,  I have been here a month but haven't started a  journal because I assumed  I would bore everyone to tears.  But I have been enjoying reading about everyone else  so here goes nothing! 

My husband and I have been married for almost 6 years (August 20th!) and have a nearly 4 year old daughter. He grew up on a horse farm and when he was a kid he raised angora rabbits for fiber,  Flemish giants for meat,  and chickens for eggs.  He has always been a profit-minded farmer! I knew nothing about farming.... 

When I found out we were going to have a baby,  my parents subdivided 5 acres of land for us,  as we were renting a teeny tiny cabin!  Then we got a few laying hens...  And it began! 

To skip ahead...  (I have no internet so I type this all on my phone through a mediocre data connection so pardon my brevity)...  

I was a special education teacher until last year,  when I left to stay home with my daughter.  A few too many viewings of Food,  Inc later...  We now raise nearly all of our own meat,  and my next goal is dairy independence. I have a garden because I believe in producing one's own food but I despise weeding....  So it's  not the most productive  garden in the world! 

We currently raise: Nigerian dwarf and mini-alpine goats for milk,  pigs for meat, chickens for eggs and meat (primarily Dominique chickens and currently Cornish crosses for meat) and turkeys for meat.  We also have 2 dogs that are pets.  One is a chow mix (rescue) who will protect my daughter and myself to no end. The other is a Spanish Alano,  who I (semi) affectionately  call "the idiot".  Good natured dog with zero impulse control. 

This will be our first year breeding.  This winter I hope to breed my Nigis and the sow we are keeping so we will be tackling kidding and... Pigging? At the same time. What do they call it when a sow has babies anyway? We have a friend who is a pig breeder  and lives 5 mins down the road so not too worried about them!


----------



## Baymule (Aug 11, 2016)

We moved from town to 8 acres and no internet. Finally ended up with Hughes Net satellite internet. Sure beat using my phone! While it's not the greatest, it sure beats nothing. By the time I spent 7 months with no internet, I was estatic over Hughes Net.

It is a good thing to become more sufficient, raising your own food and dairy is wonderful. On the garden weeding thing....make your rows wide enough to mow.......


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 11, 2016)

I have not had Internet in 4 years.  Mostly because I'm cheap! We really don't have many options here but they all seem so expensive when we already  pay for these darn smartphones! 

Haha I asked my husband if he could just weed wack the garden the other day.  He did not find it amusing! He's pretty particular about weeding but doesn't have time to do it.  The other day he had a random weekday off and I wasn't home,  and I came home to beautifully weeded beans! Maybe I need to leave him home alone more often...


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 11, 2016)

Having baby pigs is called farrowing I believe. Hard to understand why there are so many different names for "HAVING BABIES"! Jeeze.... I'm in the process of doing a life re-boot here and hope to be doing what you're doing by this time next year.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 12, 2016)

You could use cardboard or opened up paper feedsacks to suppress weeds. They have to be weighted down, but it sure helps! Start collecting cardboard now for spring!


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 12, 2016)

I've also read newspaper and straw on top.  Totally saving stuff for next year!


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 12, 2016)

@Latestarter you're right,  it is called farrowing.  Our pig breeder friend always calls it pigging.  Which is strange.  Aren't pigs always pigging? 

We have taken the long route to get here and are still figuring out what's worth the effort and where to focus our energy.  We attempted to breed heritage turkeys but our Tom keeps producing babies with genetic issues so we are going to process them and try again in a while when we have time and money to get back into a proper turkey venture.  We had ducks but my husband is allergic to their eggs so that didn't work out very well! All has been great with the pigs and goats and chickens so that's what we are focused on right now! 

Next year I want to start with a couple meat goats.  I'll have to do that in conjunction with a friend who has a Boer buck.  I am not up for a full size buck yet! But the does will be fine.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Aug 12, 2016)

We use straw in our garden and even grass clipping from our 'liveable' area aka not where any animals are allowed 
It works great! Looking forward to seeing your journal and PLEASE post pictures when you can


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 12, 2016)

I will get some pictures ASAP! Too hot today though! No one will feel like posing haha


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 12, 2016)

OK here are some of the critters. my phone takes awful pictures and I ahem...  "tested"  the electric fence when I went to take pics of my buck (and then forgot why I was there amidst all the cursing).  

Here goes... 



crazy clara

lui my love! 


 
Mama (herd queen)  Nigerian ADGA/AGS reg retired 4H goat.


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 12, 2016)

Lilly 2 year old ADGA Nigi.  My first milker!


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 12, 2016)

My phone is rebelling.  That's Patty in the attachment...  Not where I put that picture but OK.  She's a 4 month old mini alpine who will be registered with MDGA when I bother with the paperwork.  And here is her sister Peppermint,  who never stays still!


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 12, 2016)

And the pigs...  North and South Dakota.  We name all our pigs after states.  Boy California was delicious! Haha Northie is the blonde one (we are keeping  her to breed)  and Southie is the red one (she'll be in the freezer)


----------



## Baymule (Aug 12, 2016)

You are smart to figure out what works for you and concentrate on it. Are you going to sell feeder pigs? Have you considered custom growing for people? More and more people are becoming aware of  industrial meat and wanting something better, better for the animal itself and better meat for them. I am selling my lambs for $6 a pound hanging weight plus processing.

After lots of reading and study, I settled on hair sheep. We bought 4 bred ewes and I am taking 3 lambs to slaughter next month. I have 2 1/2  of them sold and we are taking the other half. I am adding 2 ewe lambs to the flock. I also have chickens, buy a special non GMO feed for them at twice the price and sell eggs. Everybody around here sells eggs for $2 and mine are $4, but it is the non GMO that people are willing to pay for. I have 8 laying hens now, adding 12 more and am selling out of eggs. I am starting small and growing.


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 12, 2016)

We are going to end up doing an odd mix most likely of selling some piglets and selling finished meat.  My husband butchers pigs and poultry. Not USDA though so we can only sell so much and sell to friends and family.  I don't know how anyone can eat a heritage pasture raised pork chop and ever buy grocery store pork again! Unfortunately (or fortunately) there are a ton of organic and non Gmo pasture based farmers around here and prices are high! Lots of competition.  Conventional eggs are $3.50-4 a dozen here, organic is something like $6 I think? Piglets are easy to sell around here,  and my husband will probably get processing work out of it too! 

What breed of sheep? I've looked into Katahdin (spelling?) sheep,  but honestly I have never eaten lamb so I don't even know if I like it!


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 12, 2016)

Apparently Northie did not like the food being on my side of the fence.  This is not her patient face!


----------



## Baymule (Aug 13, 2016)

Our ewes are half Dorper and half Katahdin, they were bred to a Katahdin ram, so the 2 ewe lambs we are keeping are 1/4 Dorper and 3/4 Katahdin. We have a Dorper ram.


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 13, 2016)

I enjoyed catching up on your journal and what makes it even better is that you seem to be really enjoying doing what you are.


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 14, 2016)

Ummm After I install the hot wire, would you come down and test it for me? I don't feel qualified...


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 14, 2016)

Ha! Unfortunately I've tested it more than my buck has. I am apparently way overqualified!


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 15, 2016)

Husband has a much needed day off today.  Unfortunately for him,  "day off"  means help with all the stuff around here that I can't do by myself! We've been working on fencing most of the day,  we have a weird section of brush and trees that I finally convinced him to let the goats in. So then once it's cleared up, we will move them out and it will become the chickens' new winter fortress haha.  

We have discovered that there are massive amounts of wild blackberries so between boondocking to retrieve them and harvesting in the garden  there's lots to do! We can actually kind of follow the bear paths,  they've found the berries too.  

Only August and I'm feeling the urge to prep for winter.  We've had a crazy hot summer with practically no rain,  which was preceded by a winter with no snow.  Hoping for a good old fashioned New England winter this year!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 15, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> Ummm After I install the hot wire, would you come down and test it for me? I don't feel qualified...



my 2 boys have had run ins with hot wire....they would tell you it's easy to test, just walk into it!!


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 16, 2016)

Spent the better part of two days working on fencing...  Here are the happy goats to prove it! 

Tomorrow the boy fence gets moved!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 16, 2016)

Looks like they are enjoying


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 16, 2016)

Shh don't tell the boys the girls have better digs than them...  

It never ceases to amaze me how quickly goats can de-brush an area!


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 18, 2016)

Wendall my wether.  My first goat.  I have no idea if he is a huge Nigerian or a cross.  Any ideas,  goat people? He is maybe 90 lbs?


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 18, 2016)

Storm,  my buckling


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 25, 2016)

New piggie! His name is Washington!


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 26, 2016)

Washington broke out of his fence and into the big pig fence today.  He is the full brother (different litter obviously)  of our girls. I think he thinks one is his mama. Well the gilt  we wanted to keep as a breeder tried to kill him.  My husband got her to back off and picked him up.  When he squealed our other gilt attacked my husband. Sheesh.  Now that I've seen the mother of all these pigs and done some serious thinking...  I am trying to get my husband to butcher both girls this fall and find a calmer gentler gilt (our breeder friend has a sow that is a doll,  maybe one of hers) to breed.  I don't need to be bitten by a pig thanks. Especially with a 3 year old kid,  dogs and goat kids in the spring.  I have enough problems! Haha


----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 26, 2016)

Hope all involved are okay!


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 26, 2016)

Thanks! No injuries. Glad my husband was here!


----------



## AClark (Aug 26, 2016)

I love your goats. They look like some happy campers in all the trees!
 I have also fallen victim to electric fence testing! Except I was 4 years old, and my parents had a horse that would rush the fence when they'd hear it pulse and break the wire. So they hooked up the electric fence to the house current.
I clotheslined myself on it, and my mom said it knocked me back several feet. I still have a scar across my neck where it burned me, lol. Luckily for me, I don't remember this, but my parents sure do.  They disconnected it after that, but I'm pretty sure I wouldn't have done it again.


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 26, 2016)

Oh man! That's terrible! 

And thanks,  they're super happy goaties!


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 26, 2016)

Good gosh on the piggies... yeah, absolutely no need for violent animals of ANY breed!  Even if they are going to be short lived and dinner... To many chances for serious harm to come from it. Much worse if you intend to keep and breed them. Just not worth it. Hope hubby didn't get hurt helping out.


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 26, 2016)

No he is ok.  They aren't typically aggressive like that. I guess they didn't like the baby!


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 26, 2016)

Just got home from dinner with my parents...  To two goats in the driveway.  We moved the fencing but didn't re-electrify it yet...  And my wether just destroyed it. The boys will be going in cattle panels when we can afford a few more. Ugh!


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 26, 2016)

ouch... that electric fencing is expensive! After what they did, I'd be tempted to plug it in and throw it on them.


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 26, 2016)

Hahaha! The big pigs should be in the freezer by the end of October.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 26, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> Good gosh on the piggies... yeah, absolutely no need for violent animals of ANY breed!


Main reason I love my American Guinea Hogs - even with babies the mama's are so laid back.  Even the boars haven't been any trouble...


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 26, 2016)

Well our friend (I call him the pig Whisperer)  has a 1000 lb Duroc boar that is the sweetest thing in the world and had an 800 lb Chester White sow that would let you wrangle her babies no problem.  It's just  that our pigs came from his one PITA sow.  So I asked my husband if we could get our next piglets from a different sow with a better temperament. Same father though,  he's a good pig.


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 26, 2016)

wow... trying to imagine a 1000 pound pig... must be the size of a pony!


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 26, 2016)

I'll try to get a picture next time. Let's just say it's a good thing he's friendly!


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 26, 2016)

Under protest....  We are keeping the sow to be bred.  The one we wanted to keep is the one who went  after the piglet.  Our friend assures us this is not a huge deal and that she wouldn't likely do this with her own piglets. She has never shown aggression to a human (including when my husband took the piglet away today) . If she's a bad mom we bottle feed and butcher her.  If she's a good mom then Yay!


----------



## babsbag (Aug 26, 2016)

Sows just scare me; probably the one animal I never want to breed. Just buy 'em, grow 'em, and eat 'em.


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 27, 2016)

I'm looking forward to seeing pictures of that 1000 lb critter.  I can't even imagine and had no idea they got that big.


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 27, 2016)

@babsbag yeah sows can be pretty intimidating! I love pigs though,  they're so smart.  What I will never breed is cows.  They freak me out.  So not a cow person. 

I don't go there all that often but when I do I will sneak a picture of Frankie the boar!


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 29, 2016)

Holy cow the girls are getting wild. Goat girls,  that is. All manners of headbutting,  kicking up their heels and ahem...  Mounting.  My buckling got a whiff of someone today and make the bucky face.  He's so tiny it looked hysterical.  It's also cool and breezy so they aren't as apt to want to lounge in the shade all day.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 29, 2016)

Hogs do get HUGE. Boars can get 1400 pounds, like a tank that can think. That's why I have no hankering to raise hogs. The 3 we raised last year for freezer camp were a little salty, and they were just youngsters. I never turned my back on them and tried to make sure DH was outside when I went in their pen to feed them.


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 29, 2016)

Yep I try to feed them from outside the fence unless my husband is in there too.  Well one of them is fine,  I trust her. The other one,  not so much!


----------



## Baymule (Aug 29, 2016)

People don't realize how dangerous hogs are. Make sure you keep your little boy away from them and that he understands they are No-No's!


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 29, 2016)

Oh no I do.  And,  I should have said I trust her as much as I trust any pig.  I never turn my back on a pig. My daughter knows she is not allowed near the pigs without  a grown up.  The only animals she can go pet by herself are the goats.  She's a very serious kid.  Not worried about  her breaking those rules! Of course I'm not going to sugar coat it,  she knows a hog will take her arm off if it feels like it,  and she keeps a safe distance.


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 1, 2016)

Well I haven't been able to get a committed answer yet but my husband agrees with all my arguments for not keeping and breeding a pig.  It's very convincing when I tell him it'll save him from building a second pig house,  and since he works at a ski area in the winter and I do all the farm chores,  I think he feels bad. Also it doesn't make sense financially when our friend breeds pigs and we get gorgeous piglets for cheap in exchange for my husband helping castrate all the males (yup things I never thought I would write!) so pretty soon here he should give me his final agreement! 

Had a bad evening yesterday.  We have decided to butcher and put on hold our heritage turkey plans,  but haven't had time to actually do it.  One of the hens went broody but I let her because she goes broody all the time and never hatched anything. Well she did,  last night,  and before we could do anything the Tom killed them all.  He has been so sweet I never thought I would even have to separate him. I almost went and got the. 22 myself,  but I'm waiting til butcher day,  which may be moved up cause I'm mad!


----------



## AClark (Sep 1, 2016)

Glad to see I'm not the only one that considers moving up butcher day for animals they don't care for. I considered butchering my buck because he's nasty and just doesn't have the best temperament (very skittish even though he's been handled a lot, not mean or he'd be in the freezer), but I weighed him and decided it wasn't worth my effort. He's stunted and just never got the weight on like my other buck, although he should be 7-8 lbs like the other, he barely pushes 5. 
Some kid are more serious like that. I'd venture to say it has something to do with being an only child. I grew up as an only child and was always very serious, like a mini-adult. My 4 children are nothing like that at all! lol My parents trusted me alone at an early age, I knew better than to mess with certain horses and to watch where I put my feet because of rattlesnakes...while my children give me gray hair because listening is apparently optional.


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 1, 2016)

Haha! Well she doesn't always listen but yes,  she is more adult oriented and serious than most kids her age. 

The biggest reason we haven't butchered them yet is that it is kind of a pain to fire up our processing equipment for 3 turkeys. And I won't hand pluck, maybe we are spoiled! We had a mean tom that is long gone,  I was so sick of being attacked all the time. Funny though,  our rooster is fine most of the time,  but occasionally gets it in his head that he wants to be a jerk. So my husband picks him up and cuddles him and pets his waddle,  basically humiliates him,  and then he's a friendly roo again. He's had to do this twice in two years,  it's kind of funny!


----------



## AClark (Sep 1, 2016)

I don't like plucking either. When we hunt I skin ducks and sometimes I'll pluck doves, but you don't have to dip them their feathers come right out.


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 1, 2016)

Oh yeah,  ducks are awful I've heard. We have a scalder and industrial drum plucker. It's awesome!  But it's a lot of equipment to clean and is a process to set up so best used for larger quantities of birds.


----------



## AClark (Sep 1, 2016)

I think I saw those on youtube, for plucking chickens. They look expensive, but I imagine it is totally worth it when doing a lot of birds at a time. I've never plucked a chicken, and I've never messed with plucking ducks since they're so much easier to skin and be done with it, and it makes it easier to pick the pellets out of them.


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 6, 2016)

Well second cut is finally happening in my part of the world. It has been a devastating  summer for New Hampshire farms. The entire state has been approved for drought relief for working farms,  and we have lost something crazy like 19 dairies. We have had maybe 2 good rainy days all summer.  My stream has been dry since June (normally only dries up for about 2 weeks in August). At least we aren't in the part of the state that has watering bans.

I am about to find out what the price of hay has gone up to from the guy we normally buy from. Hope it's not too bad! My husband is headed down to see him this afternoon!


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 6, 2016)

Hope it's within budget.


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 6, 2016)

Woo-hoo! $3/bale in the field,  baling next week.


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 6, 2016)

YAY! Stock up!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 6, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> Woo-hoo! $3/bale in the field,  baling next week.


No fair!!!!


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 6, 2016)

Haha! Well it's grass hay but  it is good quality grass hay.  And my husband is buddies with all the farmers it seems.  All the "good old boy"  types anyway


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 6, 2016)

Also we can get by with 200 bales,  probably not fair either?


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 6, 2016)

Computing space requirements... yup, need a bigger barn!


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 6, 2016)

I don't want to talk about storage.  I don't have a barn


----------



## Baymule (Sep 6, 2016)

Do you have a garage/carport? our car and truck sit outside because I have lumber stacked under the carport.....
That is a fantastic price for hay. In 2011, Texas had a drought and there was no hay to be had. It was hard to watch trees dying that were 50+ years old, it took so long to grow them and a season to kill them. We had 2 months of 100* heat. We were lucky to find round bales for only $80, most went for $120 and up.


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 6, 2016)

Well...  Currently I am stacking hay in my husband's antique sawmill...  Uh the one he really wants to get running but he can't because there are piles of hay on top of it... 

I'm looking at shelter logic shelters but they're expensive and I don't know if they can truly take a NH winter.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 6, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> Well...  Currently I am stacking hay in my husband's antique sawmill...  Uh the one he really wants to get running but he can't because there are piles of hay on top of it...
> 
> I'm looking at shelter logic shelters but they're expensive and I don't know if they can truly take a NH winter.



Girlfriend, YOU NEED A SCRAP PILE!!!!!  I cannot stress this enough. Scrounge. Do not drive past a construction site with those long boxes they throw all their scraps in. You would not believe what gets thrown away. I have dragged out 20' 2x6's, just had to pull the nails out. Also, I get all kinds of good deals on the reject rack at Lowes. It is usually half price or less. I have built all kinds of stuff with reject or used lumber. We built a 36'x36' barn with mostly scrounged materials. It hurt my feelings when I had to go buy NEW 2x6's for the rafters because I didn't have enough. We did bite the bullet and bought new tin for the roof and sides.


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 6, 2016)

Haha oh,  we had one.  But it's built two outbuildings for the goats,  two chicken coops and a pig hut. My husband is a major scrounger.

But wow you are seriously better at it than us.  A barn??? Wow! 

Oh and yes,  I get the irony that my hay is being stored on top of the sawmill which could build me a barn.  I know...


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 7, 2016)

Goats belong IN the hay feeder,  right? We are working on a new one for them. A Peppermint-proof one.  This goat is hysterical.


----------



## babsbag (Sep 7, 2016)

I need to build another feeder or get rid of some goats. I have 32 linear feet of feeder and 43 goats; makes for some cozy meal times.


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 7, 2016)

That is really an amazing amount of goats. I have 6. Which some days feels like a huge amount!


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 7, 2016)

These girls should be ready to be butchered in October,  maybe November.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 7, 2016)

Mmmmmm........SAUSAGE!!


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 7, 2016)

And bacon! I can't wait! Freezer has been empty too long


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 7, 2016)

Hubby just asked me if we could get more pigs. What? Free pigs even! They are runts,  but healthy,  and our friend offered them to us. They could go in with our little barrow we just got. For those of you who read my previous posts,  our friend has the most amazingly sweet sow and the runts are from her most recent litter. Aka the blood lines I want. We could raise them together and frankly,  I have been feeling bad about little dude being alone all winter. 

Soooooooo I told him ok but we can't have five pigs so the big girls gotta go.  I'm deworming them tomorrow and after the withdrawal period they're outta here and in the freezer.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 7, 2016)

YAY MORE PIGGIES!!


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 7, 2016)

Man, that worked out great for you folks. How could you turn that down?  I thought you were going to wait another month or two? Would the cost be that great with the 2 new little ones to keep them and finish them up?


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 7, 2016)

They're both  over 200 lbs now (I need to tape them tomorrow and see,  it's been a few weeks).  We will see! Depends on how it goes.  We also have meat birds to process in October and turkeys in November,  it's a juggling act! 

I'll be nearly a month anyway with  the 21 day withdrawal period even if we rush it


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 8, 2016)

They needed some fresh grass!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 8, 2016)

Looks like they're fat and happy!


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 9, 2016)

So I had seen one of these a long time ago,  and when I did a Google search I realized it had come from  this site.  And I got my husband to make me one.  Yes! 

 

He closed in the ends after I took this.  Thanks BYH!


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 9, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> Hubby just asked me if we could get more pigs. What? Free pigs even! They are runts,  but healthy,  and our friend offered them to us. They could go in with our little barrow we just got. For those of you who read my previous posts,  our friend has the most amazingly sweet sow and the runts are from her most recent litter. Aka the blood lines I want. We could raise them together and frankly,  I have been feeling bad about little dude being alone all winter.
> 
> Soooooooo I told him ok but we can't have five pigs so the big girls gotta go.  I'm deworming them tomorrow and after the withdrawal period they're outta here and in the freezer.



 I have a question,  why worm just before butchering?  I realize that pork is subject to trichonosis or whatever it is called, but I'm not sure I understand the pre slaughter worming?  Never did that in 20 plus years of hogs so please enlighten me on what I maybe should have been doing...


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 9, 2016)

Or please enlighten me,  haha.  This is only my second year raising hogs. I don't have a good answer,  I guess someone told me to,  so I assumed they knew what they were talking about?


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 9, 2016)

If your pigs have been healthy, and the pictures look real good, I would not worm them.  You cook your pork so the "trich" that pork can have should never be a problem.  I don't worm anything regularly, and use D.E.  in all our custom feed mixes so that worms are never a real concern anyway.  The less chemicals the better, but they are there when they really are needed.  Since you are trying to be as self-producing as possible and concerned about what goes into your food, don't worm unless you really need to.  We have major problems here in va with the sheep, but try to only worm them if they have the pale gums etc. and we are trying to keep more ewe lambs out of the ones that seem to have a resistance to worms too.  TS carries DE here in va and can be added to feed or mineral and they don't hardly notice it in the feed since it is a miniscule amount.  Like 2% of a ton of feed so 50 lbs per ton....a little bit regularly will go a long way towards keeping them "clean" inside.

MULCH the garden.  I use feed bags that have no plastic liners; our feed store even uses biodegradable soy ink;  lay them down the walkways between rows, cover with hay, straw, grass clippings, old cardboard, newspapers;  anything you clean out of the barn on top of the newspapers/cardboard/feed bags will not burn the plants.  The bags will completely disappear by the next spring when you till again.  I have the garden all tilled once, lay out my rows, and plant and mulch and keep adding grass etc. on top of the bags.  I don't worry about getting stuff in that early as we usually get dry by august and we are too busy in hay for me to worry about digging potatoes then; so mine are later.  I think later potatoes keep better and I will dig them, cover with a couple of bags opened up, cover with mulch hay and then get them moved inside before we get real cold.  I don't worry about early beans or push to have the first tomato.  I mostly plant everything in one weekend, mulch it as fast as I can and then that's it.  It also keeps the ground moist and I have had alot nicer garden then some neighbors and it stays productive if we get real dry.  Use a soaker hose right next to the plants in the row once every 2 weeks if a real drought comes along but the thicker the mulch the better.  The worms and the toads and all will love you.


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 9, 2016)

Thanks! No they're super healthy. I have spent 80 gazillion hours researching goat stuff this year... Including deworming. And haven't done as much with the pigs.  Just went with what hubby said.  See what happens when I listen to him? Haha! I don't deworm my goats regularly either.  And I have dewormed my chickens exactly once because one had symptoms of having worms. 

Thanks for the tips.  I am totally doing mulch and soaker hoses next year! We have had a serious drought this year so it would have helped me if I had been on top of it.  Rough year though and we only got so much done!


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 9, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> Thanks! No they're super healthy. I have spent 80 gazillion hours researching goat stuff this year... Including deworming. And haven't done as much with the pigs.  Just went with what hubby said.  See what happens when I listen to him? Haha! I don't deworm my goats regularly either.  And I have dewormed my chickens exactly once because one had symptoms of having worms.
> 
> Thanks for the tips.  I am totally doing mulch and soaker hoses next year! We have had a serious drought this year so it would have helped me if I had been on top of it.  Rough year though and we only got so much done!



My parents retired to NH from CT  and live near monroe, on the Ct river.  They are in their 80's and still pretty active considering.  I came south in 81 because I didn't want so much winter but still wanted 4 seasons.  They told me that it has been horribly dry up there this year and we couldn't get any hay made for 2 months due to rain every other or every 3rd day.  Now it has dried up for the past 2-3 weeks and nothing in the forecast for another 10 days.  The hurricane stayed way east off the coast and we had a few high clouds.  You might be able to pick up soaker hoses cheaper now as the garden stuff gets pulled like at walmarts etc end of the season.   Yeah there are only so many hours in the day and I am not as young as I used to be so things get done slower....How did I do it all when I was your age with a little one ??????


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 9, 2016)

We are close to the CT river.  We also briefly lived in CT, then came back home.  Not for us! 

It has been bad.  Second cut is coming in now,  but it's not great.  We lost 16% of the dairies in NH this year.  Bad. 

Some days I get nothing done but basic feeding  chores and reading books with my daughter.  Other days we are very productive! Today we were busy,  and it was great!


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 10, 2016)

New pigs will be here tomorrow! Could have been today but they're calling  for thunderstorms overnight and we feel bad taking them away from their mama on a bad night. 

Our friend said he wants us to have them because they're special pigs.  He always keeps the runts but has so many right now.  These two remind him of their grandmother (his first pig of his adult pig farming  days....  He used to  farm,  got out of it and is now back at it).  She was an amazing amazing pig.  She was a pig you could turn your back on if there ever was one.  He is hoping we will breed one or both,  and will bring over his young boar (approximately the same age)  when they're ready. 

So the girls are 1/4 Chester White,  1/4 GOS,  1/2 Duroc.  Yay mutts! Haha and the boar we will breed them to is 1/2 Duroc,  1/2 Berkshire. 

Pictures tomorrow!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 10, 2016)

Yay for new pigs!!


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 10, 2016)

Grats! That sounds like a really good mix. They ought to be extra sturdy/hardy. Everyone needs friends like yours! Free pigs, free stud service... life is good!


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 10, 2016)

Yup! Well he's just happy to have someone feed his boars for a while. I have other friends that would do free stud service on goats too but they live a little too far away.  We've met some cool people.  And some bad ones too.  But we sort them out quickly.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 10, 2016)

We want pictures of your new piggies!


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 11, 2016)

Piggies are here but it's dark so pictures will have to wait  until tomorrow.  My big pigs are not impressed to see that more piglets are moving in. The new piggies and Washington are getting along famously. You would think they had been together all along.  They  may remember each other,  their moms are best friends! Haha 

So the other day I went to go in the house and the door handle was locked.  We never lock it and don't even know where to  key is.  A half hour  later my husband manages to break in and I give my 3 year old a lecture about not messing with the door,  etc.  

Tonight after the pigs got here and I went to come in to give my daughter a bath the door  was locked again.  Except my husband was the last one in the house.  Apparently our door hates us.  This time he had to break the handle to get in.  But luckily he is a hoarder and had a door in the yard someone gave him when they replaced it along with the keys. So we have a new one already.  

That and worked on more fencing today.  Fencing is my life.  Ugh.


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 11, 2016)

fencing is every farm owner's life!


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 12, 2016)

Baby piggies!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 12, 2016)

I don't care what anybody says - pigs are cute!


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 12, 2016)

I love pigs! They're totally cute!


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 12, 2016)

Good looking little porkers!


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 12, 2016)

They are constantly pig piled and cuddling,  the little girls and Washington . It's so cute.  I had raised a single pig before but will never (intentionally)  do it again.  They love their friends!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 12, 2016)

I love piggies!


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 12, 2016)

I temporarily have nearly as many pigs as I have goats.  This is getting to be a piggie problem....


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 12, 2016)

Not for long! I understand the newly cause piggie problem is soon to become a freezer space problem! I nice problem to have


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 12, 2016)

OK so we have New Hampshire (little pink/white one,  Hammy for short)  and Vermont.  Special names for special pigs Washington was being a food bully but Vermont told him off so they're all sharing now. 

My husband says I'm goat obsessed but I have been spending way more time talking about pigs lately.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 12, 2016)

Isn't it wonderful to come here and talk on and on and on about your pigs and instead of thinking you're weird, we talk on and on and on about your pigs with you!!


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 12, 2016)

Yes!!


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 15, 2016)

Well it's currently 45 degrees heye.  Forecasted high for today of 65. Thank goodness for that. 

Lilly is winding down on milking it seems.  I am going to see if my buckling is up to breeding in November I think.  My doelings aren't big enough,  so it'll just be Lilly.  I'm watching one of the  doelings to see if she grows enough for december.  The other one I think will have to wait until next year. It would actually work well if I only had to train  one to the stand at a time!


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 15, 2016)

Forecast says 39 degrees tonight.   Frost advisory for the county north of us.  So,  piggies got extra hay to bed down in for the night.  Wondering how accurate this forecast is and whether I need to go cover these plants... Tomatoes are still green!


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 18, 2016)

Mmm bacon! 




I am getting butcher paper and saran wrap today.  I know vacuum seal is popular but we've never had issues with our method! And I'm not made of money,  folks.

I personally am hoping we can butcher around October 1st. If we have to do one at a time that means 3 (maybe even 4)  weekends in October we will be butchering things. And we have a wedding and birthday party that take away weekend time! We are only bound to weekends for things I can't do while watching my daughter. Like chickens. she likes to watch but she probably won't be able to this year.


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 18, 2016)

And baby bacon.





It has become obvious to me,  even if I didn't know it  beforehand,  that pigs inherit their attitudes from their parents! We have 5 pigs now.  They all have the  same father.  The spotted piglet is a full brother of our big girls. The other little piglets are from a different mother.  The spotted piglet, Washington,  has the same temperament as the big pigs. He's sweet but he's pushy and needs to be reminded of his manners frequently.  The little girls are sweet and calm as could be.  So interesting,  because they have the same personalities as their respective mothers. The little white one,  Hammy,  is starting to hold her own!


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 18, 2016)

Got home today and little buckling Storm was wandering around the yard. The pigs were not impressed,  they do not like intruders into their "personal space". Which to them means within eyesight.  He wasn't very close to them.  His wether pal,  who is about 10 times his size,  was screaming from the pen for his buddy to come back. Got him back in and fixed the weak spot. 

Then when I made the rounds with dinner,  hay and water to everyone Wendall the wether started freaking out and trying to get through the  fence.  Then he intentionally spilled the water bucket.  Twice.  He's doing this all with his nose up in the air.  Ah,  someone is in heat. Of course my wether has a better idea of what's going on than the buckling.  Sigh.  When I get a second buck (hopefully in the spring)  Wendall will go live with  the ladies.  He's very protective of them (not with us but he rounds them up when he thinks something is up).  And he tells me when girls are in heat. So then I can say thanks and go get the "real boys. Poor Wendall! He and my herd queen are good pals so it'll be nice to put him back.  He's seemed neurotic without his ladies.


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 19, 2016)

So...  This is what happens when your herd queen retires? She is SO fat! I'm so glad I'm not breeding her!


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 21, 2016)

Well my friend's dad just stopped by and asked if he  could buy one of our big pigs to keep as a breeder.  Hmm we have to decide if we want extra meat in the freezer or extra money in our pockets... Going into winter we could use both! 

He also told us he is baling tomorrow. The field is kind of weedy but all edible stuff.  He wants $1.50/bale if we get it from the field! I have to go see how bad it is...  If nothing else we will get enough for pig bedding! 

Finishing up the new mobile turkey coop for the meat turkeys.  Pictures to come!


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 21, 2016)

Maybe you could "rent" him the sow to breed, and then once the piglets are weaned, get the sow back along with 1 or 2 piglets?


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 21, 2016)

That's not a bad idea.  We were going to ask if  he wanted to keep her or wanted a litter and then butcher.  If he doesn't want to keep her we thought of asking of he would breed her,  give us a piglet or two and split the meat with us. He feeds the same grain as us and has been keeping pigs for like 40 years so I'm not worried about him doing anything to make me not want to eat the meat!


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 21, 2016)

As promised,  turkey coop.  Yeah I know we live in NH. This is for our meat turkeys that will be butchered by Thanksgiving 

 so it's not cold proof!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 21, 2016)

Looks like a sure 'nuff Turkey Hut to me!!


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 22, 2016)

Yes! Hubby's friend (different one) is haying tonight and hubby is going to help in trade for hay.  Who can complain about that? Anytime we can trade we usually take it! And this is good hay too,  not the super weedy stuff. 

Starting to dry off my milker to breed in November.  Yes I know I could keep milking her until 2 months before kidding but I don't want to.  Just like I know I could breed my pigs twice a year but I don't want to.  I would prefer to give her some time off to put some weight on. 

Looks like first frost should hit Sunday night.  Going to get some plastic today to cover my tomatoes,  which are finally starting to ripen!


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 23, 2016)

Ah we got some hay for $1.50/bale and we have hay coming to us for my husband's help in the field. Sweet!

Picked the last of the beans and summer squash and ripped up the plants to feed to the pigs. Made some homemade chicken noodle soup (even made chicken stock which was awesome!) and homemade bread... Mmm

Good fall day.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 23, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> Ah we got some hay for $1.50/bale and we have hay coming to us for my husband's help in the field. Sweet!
> 
> Picked the last of the beans and summer squash and ripped up the plants to feed to the pigs. Made some homemade chicken noodle soup (even made chicken stock which was awesome!) and homemade bread... Mmm
> 
> Good fall day.


Well, the 'Heat' is still 'ON' down here...though, talking about a 'Break' come monday...just can't Wait!!....it is always 'Good' when things work to your 'Favor' for a change....Glad for ya'll!!


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 23, 2016)

High tomorrow looks like it'll be around 62! Hope you get a break soon too!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 23, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> High tomorrow looks like it'll be around 62! Hope you get a break soon too!


 I'm sure it will be MONTHS before we see that.....


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 24, 2016)

Talk to me in February! How cold are your winters? Last year wasn't so bad here,  we only hit - 20 twice,  I think.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 24, 2016)

Here there are periods of Cool and Cold...could be in the 20's for a few days....and a couple in mid 60-70's....lows can get to single digits....but won't stay longer than a day or 2...that is in Dead winter Jan/Feb....the 'Trick' is hoping the Rain gets out b4 temps Drop....or, holds Off until it Warms...ice here can really be a Problem...have seen 1/2+" many times....have seen it rain for 2wks straight with Hi in 40's and lows in 30's....moisture=Mold...which =Mildew so it can have some Challenges here too...that Clay soil gets pretty 'Slick' when it is wet...and Heavy too when it collects on your Boots...LOL!!


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 24, 2016)

Haha! I know all about wet boots. Started the pellet boiler tonight,  it's cold! And we all have colds so we are a little more whiny about it than normal too


----------



## Baymule (Sep 24, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> High tomorrow looks like it'll be around 62! Hope you get a break soon too!



62 degrees is WINTER TIME! where is that ice covered smiley?????



NH homesteader said:


> Talk to me in February! How cold are your winters? Last year wasn't so bad here,  we only hit - 20 twice,  I think.



MINUS 20???? Are you freaking kidding me?? PLUS 20* is a HARD winter here!! that ice covered smiley just froze to death...


@CntryBoy777 we had 16 acres of black clay gumbo. I know all too well the slick wet mess it gets to be. Take a step and the yucky muck sucks your boot off. How good are you at standing on one foot trying to not stick your sock in the goo?  I don't miss that place one bit! We bought a doublewide on 8 acres of sand and we don't even get any mud. I love it!


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 25, 2016)

It's 37 degrees outside right now!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 25, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> It's 37 degrees outside right now!


I'll just keep my happy butt right here in Texas!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 25, 2016)

Baymule said:


> 62 degrees is WINTER TIME! where is that ice covered smiley?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!!!....have been in that situation a Few times...for sure!!...they are calling for a high of 96 here today...and 80 for tomorrow....Hip, Hip Hooray!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 25, 2016)

@NH homesteader 
The 'Boys' are helping ya 'Pull' Fall IN....as they scarff up the acorns the squirrels are 'Cuttin' here....and every tidbit of Sweet gum Leaf on the ground....ROTF!!....ya would think they were 'Blood Hounds'....LOL


----------



## Baymule (Sep 25, 2016)

Haha, my sheep scarf up the native persimmons that are starting to fall. It's candy to them. I should plant them some big Japanese persimmons! think I will......


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 26, 2016)

@Baymule    Please call me before you give all them persimmons to the sheep!   I love, love, love them and have two planted - but goats happen....    Every time a goat breaks into the yard the persimmon tree is the first thing they hit.  Stoopid goats...


----------



## Baymule (Sep 26, 2016)

frustratedearthmother said:


> @Baymule    Please call me before you give all them persimmons to the sheep!   I love, love, love them and have two planted - but goats happen....    Every time a goat breaks into the yard the persimmon tree is the first thing they hit.  Stoopid goats...


Fence it off. We fenced off our so called fruit orchard. It all grew up and was a big mess. So we fenced off each tree and opened the gate. I put the sheep in there for a week, it looks much better now. Going to take the fence down, will just fence off each tree from now on.

Oh, the dogs love them too. I get one every now and then. LOL


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 26, 2016)

They're in the back yard - no goats allowed.  (famous last words) I had my fruit trees fenced individually for awhile, but waaaay too much trouble to keep mowed around...now I just pitch a hissy fit if anyone leaves a gate open.  Works mostly... unless it's ME that leaves the gate open, lol!


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 26, 2016)

No goats allowed?  That's like a welcome sign! 

Today we split  up the meat birds into two pens.  They're getting big and needed more space.  There are 40 of them.  Now they will stay there until we butcher.  And we only have two big moves left before winter.  The giant chicken coop will be moved to its winter home,  and the little pigs will be moved to high ground when we butcher the big pigs. 

Lilly,  my milker,  is drying off so easily.  She was really ready,  she wasn't producing much anyway. 

Still not feeling well at all.  Everyone else in the house got over this cold way faster than I am! No fair!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 26, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> No goats allowed? That's like a welcome sign!


Stoopid goats!  I've gotta say though that since Gracie has claimed the backyard as her very own property - no goats or chickens are stoopid enough to enter!  She's awesome. 



NH homesteader said:


> Everyone else in the house got over this cold way faster than I am!


That's probably because you work too hard.  Get some rest!


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 26, 2016)

Ha thanks.  My husband does too.  He just got really sick for like a day or two and I've been mildly but annoyingly sick for almost a week. 

The goats don't seem to understand that the fencing is there for their protection! I only have one rogue fence hopping chicken.  I let her roam,  she doesn't bother anyone.  My fencing is primarily to keep the rooster in anyway. We have electric poultry netting but we haven't plugged it in...  In about 3 months!


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 26, 2016)

Going to trade one of our big pigs for$100 cash and enough hay to feed my goats for 4-5 months. Can't complain about  that.  One less pig to feed and one less pig to butcher. The one we are keeping only has to last 6 months til our piglet will be ready to be butchered. Feeling OK about  this...


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 26, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> Going to trade one of our big pigs for$100 cash and enough hay to feed my goats for 4-5 months. Can't complain about  that.  One less pig to feed and one less pig to butcher. The one we are keeping only has to last 6 months til our piglet will be ready to be butchered. Feeling OK about  this...


Well, as they say around here....just keep 'Plodding'....puttin 1ft infront of the other and sooner or later the 'Row will End'...just Hope for a 'Break' at the Turn....vitamin c and warm jello will help ya thru it...if it is sinus Alka-Seltzer Plus works for us....know it will 'Work Out' for y'all!!....and, this is 'Sunset at the Pond' for a Fall day....LOL!!


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 26, 2016)

I think I'm having allergy issues on top of my cold. I just don't dare medicate for both or I'll be drooling on myself on the couch.  Haha I'm not overly medicine tolerant! 

Is that your pond? how pretty!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 26, 2016)

Yes, that's a nice area....but it has been a whole lot of yrs Neglect that it has succumbed to.....mainly branch and limb gathering and burning....but, I have sure caught a 'Ton' of fish from it too!!


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 26, 2016)

My entire property is neglected! Haha we have only been here for 4 years so still working on getting it back in order. We have a really nice stream we need to clear the brush around to enjoy it! 

Yuck.  I hate fish! My husband loves fishing though!


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 26, 2016)

Vitamin C (2000 min.),  echinacea and goldenseal for the cold type symptoms and it will not interfere with any allergy meds if you are taking any, but will help to reduce the symptoms and make it go away quicker.  Rest really does wonders sick) , like we ever seem to have enough time for it , but sometimes you just have to give your body a break.


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 27, 2016)

I'm relaxing a little today. I woke up way too early though.  My daughter is wound though so that's (not)  helpful! 

My husband is working on a rain collection setup.  It's supposed to rain this week...  Though today it rained lightly for a few hours and stopped. Our well is so low I don't dare do laundry so heading to my mom's later to steal some water!


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 28, 2016)

Eek giant bear in our yard this morning,  in broad daylight,  trying to get into the turkey coop!

Tried to get a picture but my phone didn't cooperate. My husband scared it off but now I feel the need to carry a gun when I go outside.  Bears don't belong in my yard during the day!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 28, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> Eek giant bear in our yard this morning,  in broad daylight,  trying to get into the turkey coop!
> 
> Tried to get a picture but my phone didn't cooperate. My husband scared it off but now I feel the need to carry a gun when I go outside.  Bears don't belong in my yard during the day!


Oh my!!....I don't blame ya a bit....just be sure it has some 'Knockdown Power' and shoot to Kill....a wounded bear is not pleasant to deal with for sure!!


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 28, 2016)

Neither of us felt like dealing with a dead bear this morning.  He went out with a pellet gun to scare it off and his. 45 in case it didn't leave.  He didn't need it.  It's been harassing all the farms near us. Game warden told a farmer up the road to shoot it if he needed to.


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 2, 2016)

Peppermint being a mountain  goat. This used to be all brush!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 2, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> Peppermint being a mountain  goat. This used to be all brush! View attachment 22481


She is so Beautiful!!...I really love her Markings...what breed is she?


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 2, 2016)

Thanks! She's a mini alpine. Love her!


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 3, 2016)

It's a really nice feeling when you check the lawn and garden  section in Craigslist and there's an ad that says "prepare for serious feed shortage"... Thanks for the happy post random depressing person. 

It was supposed to rain all weekend. It didn't. We need a bit more hay before I'll feel content.  We had a hard time finding hay this past spring without a drought so I don't want to have to do that again. 

Big pigs will be gone soon Yay! Once they go,  and the meat birds go,  our feed bill will be a little more manageable!


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 3, 2016)

Well that's weird....  It just started raining.  Hallelujah I hope it's a downpour!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 4, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> Well that's weird....  It just started raining.  Hallelujah I hope it's a downpour!


Hope it did, too!!...and hope ya can get ya some extra Hay!!..I am really thankful we are not faced with those 'Challenges'....I am looking for some rain though...need to plant my rye grass and winter peas for Forage....I can always cut it, box it, and overnite ya some....LOL!!


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 4, 2016)

Haha sounds good! We should be able to store some hay soon here.. 

We have 2 owls that are hanging around eating rats. I'm just going to lock my birds up tight at night and thank the owls for their contribution to the cause! My daughter got to see one tonight,  it was right near the house and it was gorgeous! It was pretty cool. 

The big pig we sold is still here...  I'm getting a little annoyed.  As soon  as she's gone (my husband is supposedly going to make a phone call soon),  we should be able to butcher the other one within a few days and our feed bill will be drastically reduced.  Also 2 of our turkeys are going this week,  when my husband butchers some chickens for a friend. 

It's winding down here... I love the fall! This month is also my daughter and husband's birthdays.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 4, 2016)

Sounds like a really good Plan....and it is a good thing too...since ya have a couple of Cakes to make....LOL!!...it won't be long before your fridge and freezer space will Increase as those temps Drop....just have to have it gone by Spring....LOL!!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 4, 2016)

We had sausage this morning from a neighbor's wild hog that they trapped. It was good!


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 5, 2016)

I've never had wild hog but I've heard it's good! I have a dog that was bred for hog hunting but she's certainly more wimpy than her ancestors.  We don't really have many here anyway.


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 5, 2016)

Trying to convince my husband to butcher Friday. Wish me luck!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 5, 2016)

LUCK!


----------



## TAH (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Baymule (Oct 5, 2016)

Hope you get to butcher Friday!!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 5, 2016)

Fix his Favorite meal....it will go a Long way!!....Good Luck!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 6, 2016)

Promise him his favorite meal AFTER he butchers, lol!


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 6, 2016)

Haha I'm thinking it's not going to happen.  But maybe....  He is supposed to butcher chickens this week and I have a feeling the guy is going to show up today and ask if he can do it tomorrow.  Good old boys don't use phones...  They just show up. 

Then he has to work all weekend so it may be Monday. Not to mention we still have the other pig here that isn't even ours


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 6, 2016)

Well I'll tell ya....down here that not using a phone and just showing up...would Fly about as high as that Pig that ain't yours....Good old boy or not...LOL!!...it wouldn't take but a couple of times for him to 'Get the Picture'....not even family does that here....was taught that from an early age...tell the ones that are getting the pig that after a certain day your going to start charging a pen Fee and for its Food....or sell it to the first with the Cash...there is a Line between Nice and being 'Taken Advantage Of'....and they are very Close to it.


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 6, 2016)

Well I would agree with doing that but my husband is way nicer than I am. I am hoping he finally gets on his case today.  

I don't mind these kind of drop ins,  it's when my in-laws drop in that bothers me. Because they expect to be entertained. I was called nasty names by my sister in law because they showed up unannounced when my daughter was a baby and I refused to wake her up from a nap so they could see her.  Nice people. 

Woke up with a headache so I am in a lovely mood!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 6, 2016)

Well we all have those kind of days....ugh!!....if you have some roasted unsalted almonds you can eat about 12-15 of them and it will help with the headache...there is a natural enzyme in them that will ease those things....hope ya get some Relief!!


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 6, 2016)

Huh never heard of that one! Don't keep them around much because my husband is allergic to them.  I do love them though. Coffee is helping!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 6, 2016)

People are welcome to drop in here, but they usually call. It might be that Great Pyrenees at the gate.....


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 6, 2016)

Hammy.  I love her.  Not sure what we are doing with her sister but we are keeping her to breed.  She's a runt so she may have smaller litters but that's OK.


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 6, 2016)

My phone takes bad pictures but this is my driveway right now.  Love the fall in NH!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Oct 6, 2016)

That is gorgeous! I miss how green the east coast is!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 6, 2016)

What a beautiful driveway!!!


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 6, 2016)

Wait til spring...  It turns into a giant car-eating mud pit. But for now I enjoy it


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 7, 2016)

This morning my husband was listening to the radio.  They were doing a segment called "and that's why I'm a redneck".  He looks up to see me,  in shorts and mud boots,  filling  the turkey water and telling them not to worry,  I'll go get more for you in a minute.  He just shook his head...


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 7, 2016)

Welcome to the Group....been a Redneck most all my life!!...LOL...just listen to the Charlie Daniels song "A Few More Rednecks"....just says it all...ROTF!!


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 7, 2016)

It's been a rough year here. We've lost a ton of meat birds,  the drought made my garden pathetic...  Our first real attempt at breeding heritage turkeys yielded 1 chick,  who is about to be processed early because he (I think it's a he)  can't really walk. So we are also processing our tom and will be getting a new one for spring. My buckling had worm issues and struggled to gain weight because of that.   So I've been feeling  kind of cruddy. 

But...  I have 3 lovely does to breed this year.  My buckling looks much better now.  Losing these meat birds has given me a push to do what I wanted to do anyway,  and do away with the freaks of nature. I'm looking into a few sheep for spring. I'm ppre-ordering the breed of real chickens that I want next month.   And we have a pig going in the freezer,  hopefully next week. 

It all happens for a reason,  whatever it is!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 7, 2016)

Well, each yr presents its own Challenges...and instead of being frustrated ya just have to 'Roll with the Flow'....sometimes the 'Way' we plan to Go either 'Fizzles' or is so difficult that a 'New Direction' will 'Open Up' for ya...we all have niches that are within us, but stay 'Hidden' until we are forced to 'Uncover' them....and the Important thing is to Enjoy the Work ya do....so, it sounds like ya have done just that...and just keep that attitude and it will all work out for y'all....I don't truly know ya, but ya have my Confidence that y'all will make it all work out!!....but, a new yr will bring New challenges....but, that is how we Grow as individuals....and couples.


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 8, 2016)

This tree is right next to my house.  I love it


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 8, 2016)

That's beautiful.  We don't get that kinda color around these parts....


----------



## Alexz7272 (Oct 8, 2016)

That is absolutely stunning


----------



## TAH (Oct 8, 2016)

That is beautiful


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 8, 2016)

I have to get some better pictures with my real camera. I do love New England in the fall.


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 8, 2016)

I'm not sure what kind of tree that last pic is but it is beautiful.  Ours mostly turn brown and they are done for the season.


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 8, 2016)

I think  it's a maple. 

Someone told my husband the other day that alpacas can die from eating leaves when  a tree is turning. What?? Weird. 

This is the number one tourist weekend in NH. I'm staying home and avoiding the leaf peepers. They drive SO SLOW!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Oct 8, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> I think  it's a maple.
> 
> Someone told my husband the other day that alpacas can die from eating leaves when  a tree is turning. What?? Weird.
> 
> This is the number one tourist weekend in NH. I'm staying home and avoiding the leaf peepers. They drive SO SLOW!



I may be wrong, but I think only certain leaves are poisonous when they wilt and get damaged, Wild Black Cherry for instance, but not ALL.


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 8, 2016)

Yeah I don't know.  He didn't ask questions because we don't have alpacas and he doesn't want them.


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 8, 2016)

We do have a bunch of cherry trees though too.  Outside of  the goat pen!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Oct 8, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> We do have a bunch of cherry trees though too.  Outside of  the goat pen!


The pits are very poisonous and the leaves are during certain seasons.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Oct 8, 2016)

That goes for all cherries, not just wild.


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 9, 2016)

Here is a story all you animal lovers will appreciate. My husband runs a food truck on weekends and does catering and events. He was at a horse show today.  He looked over and saw this guy who had his daughter on a horse and the horse was obviously terrified. The guy goes over and starts punching the horse and trying to yank it into the ring.  My husband flies off the truck and screams at the guy. Guy turns red and runs and hides in his trailer,  everyone at the horse show stares at my husband. Lots of smiles.  Guy hid for the rest of the show.  Take that,  jerk.

Little do the horse show people know that the guy feeding them burgers and fries broke his own horse at age 12, and his sister is a three time international sidesaddle  champion. Don't mess with animals with  my hubby there!


----------



## luvmypets (Oct 9, 2016)

I can't believe someone would hit a horse to make is calm down. A bit hypocritical don't you think? So glad your hubby told him off. I love all your animal btw, so lovely


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 9, 2016)

Thanks! My husband said the same thing.  Why exactly would that calm the horse down? Apparently the guy thought the horse was being "defiant"  but my husband said it was obvious the horse was freaked about something.


----------



## luvmypets (Oct 9, 2016)

I would be stroking the horses nose and calming him down. It really bothers me when people hit horses for disobeying. I was at a summer camp and this lady kneed a horse in the gut cause it was disobeying. At a different camp this horse was being a little fussy(just testing the lady really) while she was picking his hooves and she slapped him several times in the muzzle. People these days


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 9, 2016)

Ugh! I don't get that! My father in law punched a guy in the face for beating his horse at a show when my husband was a kid. Haha


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 9, 2016)

Sounds like a real DumbA** to me...imagine that with his Daughter on the horse....not only does he not Care for the horse, but certainly not his daughter either!!....give your Hubby a 'Pat' on the back for me!!....he might just be a Redneck!!


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 9, 2016)

Oh...  He is.  I assure you!


----------



## norseofcourse (Oct 10, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> Here is a story all you animal lovers will appreciate. My husband runs a food truck on weekends and does catering and events. He was at a horse show today.  He looked over and saw this guy who had his daughter on a horse and the horse was obviously terrified. The guy goes over and starts punching the horse and trying to yank it into the ring.  My husband flies off the truck and screams at the guy. Guy turns red and runs and hides in his trailer,  everyone at the horse show stares at my husband. Lots of smiles.  Guy hid for the rest of the show.  Take that,  jerk.
> 
> Little do the horse show people know that the guy feeding them burgers and fries broke his own horse at age 12, and his sister is a three time international sidesaddle  champion. Don't mess with animals with  my hubby there!


Good for your husband for getting involved!  It's sad that no one else stepped up, though... maybe seeing that will give someone else the courage to do the same if they see behavior like that happening another time.


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 10, 2016)

Pictures from today,  at my parents' house...  50 degrees and sunny!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 10, 2016)

Soooo pretty!


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 10, 2016)

Super frustrated with how bad pictures are from my cell phone,  but I don't have a computer at the moment so it's the only way I can share pictures! 

I love the fall.  Love it!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 10, 2016)

What lovely scenery you have.


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 10, 2016)

I remember autumn in New England so well. Absolutely the BEST time of year there. Love your scenery!


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 12, 2016)

Hanging  out with the girls today.  This is before I raked out their pen, hence the hay mess everywhere. 



 
The girls ate all the brush in this section of woods and we've been making a burn pile. 


 

Clara has to give her rebuttal when I tell her to stop barking 


 


And foliage...  Because it's foliage.


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 13, 2016)

Just an observation but the girls didn't seem to mind the "hay mess" in the least.


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 13, 2016)

Ha no they sure don't.  Lilly looked rather comfortable huh? She was very shy and standoffish when we first got her.  She's come a long way!


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 13, 2016)

They are beautiful. So looking forward to getting my own.


----------



## TAH (Oct 13, 2016)

She is a beauty


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 14, 2016)

More pictures...
Lilly and Patty.  Patty is probably my favorite,  I hope she turns out to be a good milker.  She's a mini alpine,  Peppermint's sister.  Funny how she looks like a Nigie and Peppermint looks like an alpine.





Peppermint...   I think she's going to be my big milker of the group. She's bigger and more solid than her sister. When I bought her the woman  said boy...  I should have kept her. Their dam,  alpine,  milks a gallon and a half per day and their sire is from a locally well known  goat dairy


 .


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 14, 2016)

This is my husband's "big tough"  hunting dog. She's all whiny because it was in the low 50's and windy today. Had to break out her winter coat!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 14, 2016)

Really Nice!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 14, 2016)

Look at that face!


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 14, 2016)

She also broke a tooth so she's not a happy pup.  I just noticed it today and she's drooling a lot out of that side of her mouth. So keeping an eye on it.  My husband does NOT want it pulled...  Im pretty sure it's either that or a doggie crown and who the heck is paying for all this? She's a disaster dog. Good thing we love her.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 14, 2016)

disaster dog.....


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 14, 2016)

She totally is.  My daughter and I call her psycho pants. She's nuts.  And she hurts herself all the time.  She had to get stitches as a puppy because she ran into a metal roof on the  chicken coop.  She eats gross stuff that I don't even know where she finds it. And impulse control? What's that? 

When my husband leaves to work I have to tie  her outside while I do chores.  If I leave her inside she trashes the house (separation anxiety)  and if I bring her out with me the second I turn my back she runs up to my mom's house and barks at her front door.  Our houses are not that close to each other! My mom said she acts all proud of herself when she gets there too


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 15, 2016)

Starting homeschooling in earnest next month.  DD turns 4 in less than 2 weeks! We've been informal about it but she's asking to start school so we are going to start doing a bit more formal (but still fun obviously) school. I'm excited but I have some printing and planning to  do. Also will be doing a portfolio to practice so when she is school age and I need to do one,  I'll know what I'm doing. 

DH goes back to his winter job next month too,  so I'm hoping to have all butchering (except the Thanksgiving turkey)  done before he goes back.


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 15, 2016)

Double post...


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 15, 2016)

Sure am Glad our 4 are out on their own...with their Own...LOL!!...those are Precious years...but, with the way things are today I'd be in jail somewhere...somehow...had plenty of 'Sessions' with the youngest and the Changing 'Rules'....I'd be classified as a Terrorist today...ROTF!!...wish ya Well with the Home schooling!!....just Thankful I am not Responsible anymore....hope your Butchering goes well for ya Too!!


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 15, 2016)

In case you were wondering,  why yes a skinning knife can also do double duty as jack-o-lantern cutter. My husband made this for our daughter tonight.  She loves Minnie Mouse!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 15, 2016)

That is tooo cute - he's got talent!


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 15, 2016)

Very talented pumpkin carver. I have exactly zero artistic talent...


----------



## Baymule (Oct 16, 2016)

My pumpkin carving is very limited.....could barely get the standard face carved into a pumpkin when my kids were little. Your husband's pumpkin is awesome!


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 16, 2016)

I can't even cut a straight line on a pumpkin.  I told him he'd better get used to it because he's going to be our pumpkin carver for life lol!

One of our cockerels is getting a little bit too fiesty for my liking.  He almost got a bucket to the head this morning (impulsive bucket swinger here). The three boys should be in the freezer in a few weeks,  they have a bit more weight to gain. They ignore their grain,  would rather free range.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 16, 2016)

"Feisty" roosters don't last long around here.   And, without a doubt, they are the ones that taste the best, lol!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 16, 2016)

After butchering ALL the Delaware roosters because they were so mean, one slipped by. He is an Ameracauna and has no tail feathers because those mean Delaware pullets keep them plucked out. I think he is too picked on to get mean, LOL.


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 20, 2016)

One of our cockerels is trying to crow,  it's kind of cute and pathetic.  Our big roo isn't even interested enough to bother crowing back at him.  Obviously not a threat! 

Someone just asked my husband if they can borrow some hay bales to use in some haunted house event they're doing.  Oh but she'll give them right back! What?? Borrow my animals' food? Really? Can I borrow the contents of your pantry and leave them outside to potentially get rained on and then give it back to you? Ugh. Hay costs money people.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 20, 2016)

Ho


NH homesteader said:


> One of our cockerels is trying to crow,  it's kind of cute and pathetic.  Our big roo isn't even interested enough to bother crowing back at him.  Obviously not a threat!
> 
> Someone just asked my husband if they can borrow some hay bales to use in some haunted house event they're doing.  Oh but she'll give them right back! What?? Borrow my animals' food? Really? Can I borrow the contents of your pantry and leave them outside to potentially get rained on and then give it back to you? Ugh. Hay costs money people.


Hopefully ya was neighborly and gave them directions to the Feed store...LOL!!!


----------



## Ferguson K (Oct 20, 2016)

I would've said yes, it'll be $12 a bale. Add a dollar every day they don't return. 

Someone once asked to borrow my (absolutely crazy) white horse for wedding pictures. 

I said she will throw that bride and her big froofroo gown right into the mud. You don't have the insurance for that mess. 

They said it's just a horse, how bad can she be?

So I started listing all the broken bones I had from her until they got the point.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 20, 2016)

Nothing like a good toss, coming back down to earth, to acquaint one with reality.


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 21, 2016)

"just a horse"  lol! 

He told them to call the guy we used to buy hay from who now has upped his prices to the point we no longer buy from him. 

So... Woke up this morning and waiting for my coffee to brew.  Look outside,  my turkey tractor is flipped over on its side and I see no turkeys! Throw on clothes and head outside,  3 turkeys in the backyard.  Phew! Still 3 missing. Thank goodness,  we found them in the front yard.  We rounded them up (yeah that was fun).  Checked out the situation and one thing is missing....  The top of their waterer.  It is gone.  So something broke into our turkey pen and made off with a piece of plastic. Congratulations idiot wildlife. 

I am missing a chicken too but not sure how that could be related since they sleep in a coop not near the turkeys. 

Tonight my husband is staying up late with the 12 gauge.  SSS! 



... Don't worry fish and game doesn't actually care and we have the right  to protect our livestock so I'm not selling myself out saying our plans!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 21, 2016)

Glad you weren't missing any turkeys, that's a lot of meat to feed to a predator. I'm going to have to try raising turkeys, but not right now. I've got to finish what I have started before taking on any more projects.


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 21, 2016)

I was freaking out a little.  We are raising Thanksgiving dinner this year and we've put a lot of feed into these birds! I would have flipped out!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 21, 2016)

I have read that the Bourbon Red turkeys are great heritage birds and will set their own eggs/poults. Have you thought about heritage birds?


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 21, 2016)

We have heritage birds. We have black Spanish and Blue slate.  Our tom failed at his job this year so we had to buy these broad breasted ones so we had some turkey to raise! 

We are going to butcher our tom for dog food and get a Bourbon red tom for breeding next year!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 21, 2016)

I know for a fact that people eat bear up in that 'Neck of the Woods'....saw them hanging on front porches along with deer when we lived in Maine....LOL!!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 21, 2016)

We had some Royal Palm for a bit...but, tho they were nice looking...they sure turned Mean....haven't had any since...I will say those Bourbon Reds are really nice looking birds.


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 21, 2016)

People sure do eat bear up here.  We are not those people.  It's disgusting! 

Our current turkeys are friendly.  Well standoffish but not mean. We butchered our mean tom. It 's a bummer our tom hasn't produced much (his offspring are all born with genetic issues)  because he is super friendly!


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 21, 2016)

Found the missing chicken.  She was hanging out by herself! Found a pile of white feathers with blood on the tips so something did get a hold of one of the turkeys.  Wonder how it got away.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 21, 2016)

G


NH homesteader said:


> Found the missing chicken.  She was hanging out by herself! Found a pile of white feathers with blood on the tips so something did get a hold of one of the turkeys.  Wonder how it got away.


Glad they are all accounted for!!....and Glad the turkey Found a way!!....the fight to survive is a Strong one.


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 21, 2016)

My husband strung barbed wire around the pen  AND hooked it up to our electric fence charger. That'll keep the bears away! 

And it's  pouring rain! Woo-hoo!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 21, 2016)

It was on the local news a few nights ago that black bears have been spotted in east Texas. Great. Just effin' great.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 21, 2016)

Baymule said:


> It was on the local news a few nights ago that black bears have been spotted in east Texas. Great. Just effin' great.


That flooding in La..and south Texas has sent them searching for Higher land....Drier land...better keep ya Eyes open for sure!!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 21, 2016)

CntryBoy777 said:


> That flooding in La..and south Texas has sent them searching for Higher land....Drier land...better keep ya Eyes open for sure!!


My Great Pyrenees will keep them away.  They bark. They bark a LOT.


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 21, 2016)

Just heard the coyotes light off maybe 1/4 mile away to the SW. Mel is laying down in here beside me. the neighbors dogs are out there barking. Thankfully Mel only barks when he thinks there's an issue. He's not a falling leaf barker for the most part. Not too worried about bears. I already have one black bear rug. Glad you didn't lose any birds. I'd have to guess the lost feathers is how the bird got away.


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 22, 2016)

@Baymule bears don't like dogs so you should be good. Everyone looks good this morning.  The turkeys look like they're in maximum security prison but they're all there! 

Have been hearing the coyotes more lately.  They're not too close though. My older dog has the best instincts when it comes to wild animals.  He sees a strange human and he barks. Loud. If he sees a wild animal, usually like a bear or deer ,  he does this really low growl to get my attention and when he knows my husband or I have it under control he stops and stands next to us.  Good dog. He chased a deer once.  My husband shot his. 45 (in the other direction obviously) and he hasn't done it since.  Dogs caught by hunters chasing deer here don't make it home. So he won't be doing that again. 

My husband is prepping the "hanging station"  for butchering this week.  Then we have a wedding to go to.  I have one dress.  So I'm wearing that one! Lol! Good thing it's a pig roast reception.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 22, 2016)

Sure do Love a Good dog!!....how I ever got 'Stuck' with Cat people...I'll never know...LOL!!...I am partial to the Rhodesian Ridgeback...really Good dogs....however, I had a cat that would 'Alert' to an invasion of his Territory...he always walked with me and went everywhere I did....he'd stand right beside me when I was shooting the .22....he would 'Confront Anything' he was around for 9yrs...lost him right before we got the goats....would love to have a couple of young female pups....but, may be one day!!....LOL....that 'Roasted Pig' sounds Really GOOD too!!...Enjoy yourselves...y'all Deserve It!!


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 22, 2016)

Yes a good dog is a very important thing to have! 

That was the most awkward wedding I have ever been to.  My brilliantly blunt daughter blurts out during the speeches "man,  this wedding  is boring!" touche my dear.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 22, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> Yes a good dog is a very important thing to have!
> 
> That was the most awkward wedding I have ever been to.  My brilliantly blunt daughter blurts out during the speeches "man,  this wedding  is boring!" touche my dear.


Was it worth the 'Roasted Pig'?


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 22, 2016)

The pig was pretty good! And my daughter was the only kid who didn't freak out and run away from the pig. Good farm kid! We'll see how she  does when we butcher ours next week!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 22, 2016)

I hear Ya!!....I have 4 daughters....so, know that 'Scene' very well!!.....ROTF!!!....and to think it won't be Long before you are 'Embarassing' them....LOL!!!


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 23, 2016)

Haha! Probably.  I know her father will embarrass her plenty anyway! 

So my husband built basically a tripod with a pulley system for hoisting the pig.  We just need a fridge to hang pieces in to age,  we are waiting for his cousin to get back to us because he thought he might know of a free one in good working condition. 

Hope to start tomorrow so it will be done and in the freezer before next weekend,  except the things that are being brined and smoked anyway.


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 23, 2016)

OK folks... I'm hoping to get a farm name established and all the corresponding paperwork filed to be all,  well,  official! But...  I have no farm name. 

Any ideas? I like funny names but it has to be something I can happily advertise online without people thinking I'm crazy. (I like to at least pretend) 

We live near Cardigan Mountain,  which is a kind  of  popular state park,  so might  tag off that. Husband doesn't like that though.  Primary animals are goats and pigs... Don't want to go with our last name...


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 23, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> OK folks... I'm hoping to get a farm name established and all the corresponding paperwork filed to be all,  well,  official! But...  I have no farm name.
> 
> Any ideas? I like funny names but it has to be something I can happily advertise online without people thinking I'm crazy. (I like to at least pretend)
> 
> We live near Cardigan Mountain,  which is a kind  of  popular state park,  so might  tag off that. Husband doesn't like that though.  Primary animals are goats and pigs... Don't want to go with our last name...


Ham and Cheese Farms
C & S Farms and Acres.....C for Caprine...French for goat...and S for Swine
Bleeters and Squeelers Farm
A Rock and a Hard Place Acreage....I can think of a few More for ya...LOL!!


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 23, 2016)

Haha I like 'em!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Oct 23, 2016)

Do you have a family name? Or a favorite pets name? 
I choose Ausra farms as Ausra means dawn (and I am always up before then ) and it is a family name as well. 
It super hard to choose though!


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 23, 2016)

I like that.  My husband is Irish and I am Scottish and Native American so we could choose something  Celtic...  

My favorite pet is our dog named Lui,  short for Luigi,  like the Mario Brothers. Doesnt make for the  best farm name haha!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 23, 2016)

Hammin It Up Acres....
The Other Side of the Mountain Farms..


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 23, 2016)

Do you know which 'Nation' your Native Blood comes from?...if so, do some research on their language and use that....I know some, but mainly the 'Plains Nations'....though, my 'Blood' is Cherokee.


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 23, 2016)

Yes Mohawk and Cree. My great grandfather was born on a Mohawk reservation in New York,  I think? I just found this out a few months ago. Good idea also.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 23, 2016)

With the family contacts ya should get some good Info...it is difficult for 'Outsiders' to really find anything out....and I knew a man from that Reservation several yrs ago.


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 23, 2016)

I don't totally have contacts due to multiple levels of serious family drama. The best I could do is say I hear I'm related to this guy who I hear was born here! He's been dead a while too I'm afraid.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 23, 2016)

I understand....but it may be worth the try....I know y'all will come up with a Good one though...I'll keep thinking bout it....LOL!!!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Oct 23, 2016)

Doing a Celtic or Gaelic name could be awesome! (Or a Native American word, sorry i dont know the exact languages) Just makes sure it can be pronounced relatively easily or is easy to learn. I like that idea because it makes your farm unique and memorable


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 23, 2016)

Yeah unfortunately all of the above are really complex languages (well to the average English speaking American anyway)!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 23, 2016)

Do you have a type of tree or flower that is on your place? Creek?


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 24, 2016)

The Cherokee Nation has several web sites that will translate English into Cherokee.  I would be surprised if you can't find something for your heritage people.


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 24, 2016)

@Baymule we have a TON of apple trees and the entire property us sectioned off in stone walls (in old New England fashion).  My part of the property appears to have been the old homestead for whoever was here way back when.  And my parents' property up the hill appears to have been sheep pasture.  I've thought about trying to figure out  who was here back then.  I bet they'd love it being turned back into a homestead!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 24, 2016)

I looked up Gaelic for stone and found this:

http://www.cuhwc.org.uk/page/meanings-gaelic-words-commonly-seen-hill-names

What you said about pronouncing Gaelic names is correct. The ones that stood out to me is Cairn, which means heap of stones and I recognized the word and knew what it meant. It has been used in the English language.

Cairn Farm

there's my two cents worth.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 24, 2016)

And for apple, I found this

*British and Celtic Folklore*
In Celtic tradition, the Otherwordly Avalon was also known as the Avallach, the Isle of Apples, ruled by Fairy Queen, Morgan le Fay (Freeman, page 196). This is the land of fairies and the dead, where King Arthur was taken to be healed by his sister, Morgan. Like their cousins to the North, the Celts attributed the power of healing and youth, or rebirth, to apples. Apples are one of the magical trees part of the Celtic Ogham tree alphabet, its Ogham name being Quert.

The name Avalon has been overused, but Avallach is the same meaning and new to the ears. I also like Quert.

http://www.druidry.org/library/trees/tree-lore-apple


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 24, 2016)

I knew you would be good at this @Baymule ! 

My husband likes Cairn.  I like it too but every time I say it I think of the Cairn Terrier and that bothers me lol. 

I like Avallach even better.  In writing anyway,  I have to figure out how to pronounce it


----------



## Baymule (Oct 24, 2016)

Ummmm.......got it!

https://www.howtopronounce.com/avallach/


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 24, 2016)

My phone won't load it...  Grr I seriously need to get real internet!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 24, 2016)

Like avalanche.


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm going  to check it out tomorrow when I have  "real" Internet access at my parents house! 

Husband and I are watching Food Inc. I watch it every time I get frustrated and go "why do I do all this?" and then I remember!


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 26, 2016)

OK goat people...  Anyone else have a wether that thinks they're a buck? My wether Wendall is acting like a giant pain right now.  He tried to bust  through the fence today and intentionally spilled his water bucket twice. He sticks his front foot in and bashes it around.  Paces up and down the fence and slams into it.  I always had him with my does in the past and he would mount them when they were in heat.  Now he's so angry he's stuck with my little (clueless)  buckling. 

He seems to think he's a "real boy"! Lol!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 26, 2016)

Make him some "real" BBQ!


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 26, 2016)

He's 92 lbs,  so compared to the  rest of my goats there's a lot of meat on him! I've never tried goat so I told him he'd better knock it off or I'll find out what it tastes like!


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 26, 2016)

We smoked a goat leg quarter a few months ago along side a pork butt and I was surprised when the goat went faster than the pork.


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 26, 2016)

Really.  We are anxious to try it. He's older though so if goats are like most other animals he'd be a little tough! Maybe ground goat or goat stew...


----------



## Baymule (Oct 26, 2016)

Goat burgers....stuffed with feta cheese on the inside and smoked on the pit.   Never had them myself, but it sure sounds good! My grandmother used to BBQ cabrito, which is young goat, it sure was good.


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 26, 2016)

That sounds delicious! I love feta...


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 26, 2016)

Yeh...mine have hit the 'Teenage Stage'....though Comet is all about being #1 at Feed time....doesn't cause Star much problem....but, it is Lightning that is 'Feelin his Oats' and whatever Star bleets to him causes a Stir.....I've had to 'Grab some Horns' a few times....and make sure Star got her Feed!!


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 26, 2016)

Oh yeah he's awful with feed too.  Brats! 

I am getting  a pygmy buckling in the spring. Well,  assuming one is born lol. I have one reserved from a friend anyway.  My plan is to breed him primarily to my bigger goats and raise the male kids for meat. Then I'll breed my little registered Nigerians to sell. 

Anyway I'll be looking for recipes someday!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 26, 2016)

Well, I only know 1 way to cook goat...so, won't be able to help ya with that....Slow Roast on a Spit.....brine the meat for 24hrs....marinate....and Fire up the Spit....oak, hickory...little Apple....and really Good sauce!!....with the wether ya won't be able to tell a Difference.....LOL!!....sounds like a Good 'Plan'.....Hope it works out for y'all!!


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 26, 2016)

I do too! I originally wanted to do separate dairy and meat goat herds.  But I don't want a 250 lb meat goat! So I'll raise multiple little crossbreed  meat goats.  I think it freaks some people out when I talk about it  but I seriously feel strongly that it's better to give excess males a purpose (even if that purpose is dinner!) than be responsible for them being bounced around from home to home.  Male goats don't always have the best  future. 

Is that weird or does it make sense? Some wethers find good homes.  Too many don't.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Oct 26, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> I do too! I originally wanted to do separate dairy and meat goat herds.  But I don't want a 250 lb meat goat! So I'll raise multiple little crossbreed  meat goats.  I think it freaks some people out when I talk about it  but I seriously feel strongly that it's better to give excess males a purpose (even if that purpose is dinner!) than be responsible for them being bounced around from home to home.  Male goats don't always have the best  future.
> 
> Is that weird or does it make sense? Some wethers find good homes.  Too many don't.


I think a lot of people do that. 

Some of our goats came from a dairy and they sell all the bucklings they can for cheap and eat the rest for their own meat, but don't sell to meat homes.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 26, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> Anyway I'll be looking for recipes someday!





CntryBoy777 said:


> Well, I only know 1 way to cook goat



Leg of goat, crockpot, garlic, onions, 1/2 bottle of red wine,  (half for the pot - half for the cook, lol), a little water or broth, and a package of onion soup mix....  All ya gotta do is put it all together and cook it till it's fallin' offa the bone.  Plus something to sop up the juice with...cornbread or Hawaiian bread, or your best loaf of homemade goodness.   OMG!  That's some darn good eating.


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 26, 2016)

Mmm that sounds delicious!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 26, 2016)

It really is!  Works for leg of lamb and beef roast too.


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 27, 2016)

Any time you folks get to talking food I end up hungry  Since there's always a discussion about eating on here someplace I'm using that as my excuse for being overweight


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 27, 2016)

So it poured last weekend and the pig pens got a little muddier than I would like. Didn't move them yet because the dude was supposed to come get his pig at "the beginning of the week".  Um OK hasn't come yet.  So now he says he's coming tomorrow or Sunday.  Whatever man.  Have fun talking to my husband about how much more money you owe us. 

Anyway it's supposed to rain and/or snow this afternoon through tomorrow so we need to go move the pens this morning. Ugh. It was 24 last night so it's gonna be a cold move I am not prepared for!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 27, 2016)

Brrrrrr!!!.....24 is Hibernation temp for me!!....I'm hurting today and it is 57 here right now....don't think the 'Fan Motor' is large enough to Blow some of this warmer air up there for ya....but will give the squirrels some Extra acorns to see if it can though....LOL!!!


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 27, 2016)

One day a year my dog has a panic attack because my neighbor sights in his muzzle loader.  That's how I know to get hungry for venison! Well today is that day.  Lui is shaking.  I'm feeling hungry! Lol! 

We only do rifle season so not our time yet!


----------



## TAH (Oct 27, 2016)

We butchered hawk our lamancha mix at 18 months and he tasted really... really good.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 27, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> It was 24 last night so it's gonna be a cold move I am not prepared for!



I Can Not Do 24....


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Oct 27, 2016)

frustratedearthmother said:


> I Can Not Do 24....


Wow! How can you survive? I can't imagine and it is still fall!

It's 80 right now where I am.


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 27, 2016)

Well it got to 43 today. Heat wave! Lol


----------



## babsbag (Oct 27, 2016)

It's about 60 here right now and raining. Don't care for the rain but the temp is just about perfect. 

Goat meat is really good. I used to have Boers and dairy goats and I would always breed a few Alpine does to a Boer buck for meat for us. Any Boer bucklings that were born were sold. No more boers for me but I know enough people that raise them that it will be easy to find a wether if I want one with a little more meat on them. Otherwise I will raise a LM or Alpine for meat.


----------



## TAH (Oct 27, 2016)

It got pretty cold here the other day. 

I love cold so works for me.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 27, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> Well it got to 43 today. Heat wave! Lol


Guess the squirrels got some of the Warmth up there to ya!!....ROTF!!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 27, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> I do too! I originally wanted to do separate dairy and meat goat herds.  But I don't want a 250 lb meat goat! So I'll raise multiple little crossbreed  meat goats.  I think it freaks some people out when I talk about it  but I seriously feel strongly that it's better to give excess males a purpose (even if that purpose is dinner!) than be responsible for them being bounced around from home to home.  Male goats don't always have the best  future.
> 
> Is that weird or does it make sense? Some wethers find good homes.  Too many don't.



That's not weird and you do make sense. You can't keep 'em all and sometimes you can't find homes for all of them. You raise them, you feed them, why should you sell them for someone else to eat the product of your labor?


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 28, 2016)

Ah my little (human)  girl is four today! Spent the morning pre cooking dinner (chicken pot pie,  yeah from scratch,  and Blackberry crisp with berries from the woods behind our house) and getting ready to take her to the  kids science museum near us. Going to stop and get some ice cream to go with dessert on the way home. Having her party and cake Sunday. Mmmm


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 28, 2016)

Well you just tell your little 'Herd Queen' a HAPPY and WONDERFUL BIRTHDAY!!!!....from Way down South...and ya can give her my Scoop of Ice Cream....it would Melt before it got Here....LOL!!!....ya need to 'Cherish' these times....they truly don't last Long....and you will seemingly 'Turn Around' and she'll be out the 'Door'....goes real Fast!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 28, 2016)

Happy B'day to her!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 28, 2016)

Blink your eyes and she'll be grown up and you'll wonder where time went. Blink twice and you'll have grand children. Treasure every moment.


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 29, 2016)

She's gonna stay little forever and I don't wanna hear otherwise


----------



## Baymule (Oct 29, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> She's gonna stay little forever and I don't wanna hear otherwise


If you do your job right, your tiny baby bird will grow up, stretch out her wings and fly away. If you screw it up, she'll never leave the nest. Your precious gift from God is yours for a short time, make it count.


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 29, 2016)

Haha I'll try not to screw up too badly. 

Tomorrow is my husband's birthday and we are celebrating our daughters birthday.  Poor guy doesn't get any attention anymore. 

Also,  tomorrow is the day this darn pig is supposed to finally go.  I love my animals...  I really do.  But it's almost November and my freezer is empty,  and all the animals are still in my yard. He's not home today so I had to do chores alone.  Now not to be a whiner but we have...  10 different pens/coops of animals that need to be fed. That's just annoyingly time consuming. Winter number will be... 5 I think. Poultry is time consuming. And the cockerels are getting really fiesty. Blah! OK complaining over! 

I'm going to try to breed my Nigerian doe to my buckling in November.  He doesn't seem interested yet so it might take a couple months.  So I'll start early.


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 29, 2016)

Alright folks you've got to hold me to this! I've decided to put off my sheep venture for a year. Instead of buying 2 ewes for probably $200/piece I am going to invest in a microscope to do fecals and a pygmy buck. No other new additions next year! 

No tempting me!!!


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 29, 2016)

I hope you realize that you just put everyone into SUPER ENABLER mode


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 29, 2016)

I KNOW! No sheep though.  I know,  I'll be seeing pictures of yours soon and @Baymule  is just going to keep saying how amazing her lamb is and my head might explode but no sheep!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 29, 2016)

I think that is a wise choice! You will LOVE having a scope!


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 29, 2016)

Thanks @Goat Whisperer do you have a suggestion for a good one to get? I just had someone recommend a vet to me that,  is pretty far away,  but they think would teach me how to run fecals! So I'm going to get on that also.  This guy is primarily a goat vet and has really good prices.


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 30, 2016)

SBC has 3 links/articles in the articles section specifically about fecals. You really should check them out as it will answer many of your Q's.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Oct 30, 2016)

we are learning this process as well- the links/articles that @Latestarter mentions from SBC are very good!


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 30, 2016)

Thanks guys.  I had peeked at them a while ago and forgot about it...  My phone doesn't like this site very well either!


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 30, 2016)

And then there were four...  Pigs,  that is.  The guy finally came and got his. So we are going to butcher the other one this week.  Have to check schedules to make a date.  

Butchering chickens and one turkey next weekend. Freezer will be pretty full by next week!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 30, 2016)

Fantastic!  'Bout time!


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 30, 2016)

A freezer full of meat is always a good feeling.  I need to make myself quit buying meat so we have room the the cow in a couple of months.  They had chuck roast on sale last week and we bought 6 to grind up for burger.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 30, 2016)

Actually, I am in favor of you buying a scope to run fecals. You will get a lot of use out of it and it will be a valuable tool for you to use. Yes, wait until spring to buy ewes, when you are more prepared. Hopefully you can buy bred ewes so you can have lambs right away.


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 30, 2016)

Yes.  That is my plan.  It's just been moved to spring of 2018. So far away!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 30, 2016)

...but you'll be more Prepared for them...saving $$, and will 'Face It' with much more Confidence!!....knowing you can detect an 'Issue' before it becomes a 'Problem'....something most All would be Glad to know.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 1, 2016)

I think Peppermint is in heat.  She has been yelling all day. I keep going out expecting to see her stuck or something.  She's fine. Just annoying! Not her time so she will have to suffer! 

I've been crafting all morning. As in 4 year old craft projects,  not grown up ones lol. 

Tentative slaughter date for the pig is tomorrow. Pending approval by the guy whose meat cooler we are using and our friend being able to come help.  We can do it without him but it's way easier if we don't have to!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 1, 2016)

Woohoo!  Happy slaughtering!   (that would sound so weird to some folks...)


----------



## Baymule (Nov 1, 2016)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Woohoo!  Happy slaughtering!   (that would sound so weird to some folks...)


But not to a bunch of weirdos like us!


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 1, 2016)

I'm actually excited because I've never helped before!


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 3, 2016)

Well piggie is hanging in the cooler at our friend's house alongside 2 deer. Not our deer,  sadly.  (rifle season starts the 9th!)

After being here for the slaughtering part,  which I've never been around before,  I feel even more strongly that I have no interest in eating mass produced meat.  When it comes in a pretty package in the grocery store it's easy to forget that something gave its life so you can eat. And my pig lived her life in grass and mud and rooted up...  Everything! My daughter and I said thank you (I didn't let her watch the killing part,  she's a bit young for that I think) 

So soon we will be cutting and wrapping and our freezer will be full with amazing homegrown pork.  And I hope my daughter grows up to understand why we do this and to value what we do.  My husband has been criticized for raising and butchering his own animals.  Can you imagine?


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 3, 2016)

It is simply Amazing at the amount of people that have 'Lost Touch' with Reality....I'm not sure When, but it seems the 'Majority'....have gone just plain 'Stupid'.....sorry if that is a word that is avoided....but I just call it as I see it...and am unaware of a more 'Fitting' word....we've been told that we shouldn't have animals....they have meat and eggs at the Store and the animals don't get Hurt!!....now to me....that is just 'Plain Stupid'!!!


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 3, 2016)

Yes! Someone said to him last week, there's plenty of meat at the grocery  store! Ugh what??


----------



## luvmypets (Nov 3, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> Yes! Someone said to him last week, there's plenty of meat at the grocery  store! Ugh what??


Disgraceful, how do people not realize how the food industry is. Now I by no means am implying every operation is bad. And also, we have no idea where our meat comes from. I agree as I am young myself, experiencing raising your own meat is very important especially in todays world.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 3, 2016)

Just imagine the 'Crisis' that will occur if there is Ever a 'Delay, Slow down, or Destruction'  of the 'Chain' that feeds this Nation.....if one doesn't have the 'Stock', Knowledge, and Experience in being able to 'Provide' for their own family....folks....ya can't eat Concrete and asphalt!!


----------



## TAH (Nov 3, 2016)

My dad never made us watch the killing or butchering till we were ready. Now tho I really enjoy gutting, Haven't tried killing yet but next year I can get my moose. 

We helped butcher our friends pigs late last year and that was fun. The guy that owned the pig said that his neighbor was very...very unhappy with him.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 3, 2016)

My daughter likes it,  she watches the whole thing with the chickens and turkeys.

Lol did the neighbor see the whole thing? Our neighbors couldn't care less. They hunt so doesn't bother them what we do,  but they also are on the other side of thick woods so while they sometimes hear it,  they can't see it.  My parents live up the hill from us and my mother is a disaster when she knows we are butchering.  She can't even handle talking about it enough to educate herself on why we do what we do. She sort of appreciates it...  She buys chickens from us.  But I told her she should be a vegetarian if she can't even handle a discussion about  processing meat.  Oh well.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 3, 2016)

By the time I was in the 3rd and 4th grades...I was cleaning squirrel, dove, and chickens....though, was in the middle process of gutting and Plucking....LOL!!


----------



## TAH (Nov 3, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> Lol did the neighbor see the whole thing?


No but they did have some very unkind words when he offered him some bacon.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 3, 2016)

TAH said:


> No but they did have some very unkind words when he offered him some bacon.



Probably thinks they shouldn't kill the cute piggy.



NH homesteader said:


> ...
> He's not home today so I had to do chores alone.  Now not to be a whiner but we have...  10 different pens/coops of animals that need to be fed. That's just annoyingly time consuming. Winter number will be... 5 I think. Poultry is time consuming. And the cockerels are getting really fiesty. Blah! OK complaining over!
> ...



Curious. Maybe you have a LOT more chickens than I do. I've never had more than 16 hens and I spend about 5 minutes morning and evening. Not time consuming at all.



Baymule said:


> Actually, I am in favor of you buying a scope to run fecals. You will get a lot of use out of it and it will be a valuable tool for you to use. Yes, wait until spring to buy ewes, when you are more prepared. Hopefully you can buy bred ewes so you can have lambs right away.



Me too, then I can send my animals' "samples" to you (to help in your education of course) and save a lot of vet money  My wife is a PO clerk. She has sent a lot of stuff, some wierd (like the tips of duck wings, apparently it is a requirement for hunters to send them in) and rocks but I bet she's never sent poop. "No ma'am, no lithium batteries, nothing liquid, explosive or otherwise hazardous".


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 3, 2016)

We had a pen of meat birds,  a pen of broad breasted turkey,  another gang of heritage turkeys and three separate chicken groups that are separated due to age (and having too many roosters). After Thanksgiving we will have one group of heritage turkeys and one  group of  chickens.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 3, 2016)

Yup, lots more work than 1 coop of layers that free range during the day.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 3, 2016)

Yup!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 3, 2016)

I think ya'll are on the right track, raising and butchering your own meat.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 4, 2016)

And we have front shoulders in the freezer.  Roasts and ground pork.  My daughter kept saying "so...  Where's the bacon?" watching my husband process lol.  Also she spent 10 minutes thanking the piggie for giving us meat. Such a sweet kid 

Tomorrow is chicken processing day. Meat birds,  3 cockerels and a broad breasted turkey. Yes! And my husband has a million other birds to  process for other people so he'll do ours first and I'll bring them home (he is processing elsewhere because our well is still low)  and chill them and bag them up.  Love the shrink wrap bags for whole birds.  They're awesome.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 7, 2016)

Washington likes to give me nose bumps. Such a bummer, our barrows are always the friendliest pigs.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 7, 2016)

How cute!


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 7, 2016)

The cockerels lived to see another day...  Til next weekend that is! So the meat birds and one turkey are in the freezer.  Tomorrow when my husband gets out of work we will go vote and go get the rest of our pig to process. It's going to be a late night  probably...  All the butchering and most of the worst of the winter prep should be done by Thanksgiving. Then it's just shoveling...


----------



## luvmypets (Nov 7, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> The cockerels lived to see another day...  Til next weekend that is! So the meat birds and one turkey are in the freezer.  Tomorrow when my husband gets out of work we will go vote and go get the rest of our pig to process. It's going to be a late night  probably...  All the butchering and most of the worst of the winter prep should be done by Thanksgiving. Then it's just shoveling...


How big is your freezer! That sure is a lot, it all sounds pretty good though


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 7, 2016)

I think it's 17 cubic feet. I also have a bunch of veggies from the garden in there too. It gets pretty full! Oh there will hopefully be a deer in there too,  if my husband has any luck. Rifle season starts Wednesday!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 7, 2016)

Sure hope he gets 1 for y'all!!....just remember...if it is Full, then think of how Enjoyable it will be to Empty it!!


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 7, 2016)

It didn't take us long to see that we did not have enough freezer space.  Besides the two fridges we hav a 20 cu ft upright and a 22 cu ft chest freezer.  We need to stop putting anything in all of them since the angus will probably get butchered in January.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 7, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> Washington likes to give me nose bumps. Such a bummer, our barrows are always the friendliest pigs.


Maybe they are being super friendly hoping you will find them a "forever" home with someone who wants pet pigs


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 7, 2016)

Ha! Right they probably are.  Sorry Washington,  that's not where you're headed!  

Wow @Mike CHS that is a lot of freezer space! I don't have enough space in my house for that much freezer lol! 

Not much makes me happier than a full freezer...


----------



## lcertuche (Nov 7, 2016)

Maybe if you have a pressure canner you can can (lol) some venison if you get a deer. It is so good that way, but really any meat is good canned and last a really long time. I lost my canner in a move but plan on getting one this winter. If the power goes off you don't need to worry about it thawing.

 I dehydrate a lot of vegetables. Right now I have dehydrated almost 4 good size pumpkins. It is in one gallon size ziplock bag but I will put it in a glass jar when I get one emptied.

 People that turn their nose up at homegrown and wild meat should consider how much less chemicals go into the critters, how much less fossil fuels are burned in transporting and processing and how much better lives they lived.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 7, 2016)

We have a generator so I'm good if the power goes out. I don't have a pressure canner and I am terrified of the idea of canning  meat,  lol. I've never eaten canned meat and it just seems like...  Weird that it's safe to do haha


----------



## lcertuche (Nov 7, 2016)

It's not scary at all and it is unbelievably good. Right now I cooking a tough chicken in my crock pot and all I can think is "I wish I had a pressure cooker", lol.


----------



## babsbag (Nov 7, 2016)

My sister cans tuna, and oh my is it ever good. So much better than store bought. I have a pressure cooker but never use if for more than dog food when my LGD was preganant; I inherited it...


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 7, 2016)

Mike CHS said:


> It didn't take us long to see that we did not have enough freezer space.  Besides the two fridges we hav a 20 cu ft upright and a 22 cu ft chest freezer.  We need to stop putting anything in all of them since the angus will probably get butchered in January.




No, no, no... you're confused! Keep filling it up with veggies and all manner of other things. Then when the angus gets butchered and you don't have room for it all you can give any number of us a call to come help you take care of the problem! I'd like to reserve some rib eyes in advance 

I hope to get a good pressure canner and learn from/train with @Baymule and @Devonviolet so I can do it right and start stocking up. I don't mind canned meat at all... I like tuna, chicken, ham, I mean it's fine from the store, should be fine done right.


----------



## Devonviolet (Nov 8, 2016)

lcertuche said:


> It's not scary at all and it is unbelievably good. Right now I cooking a tough chicken in my crock pot and all I can think is "I wish I had a pressure cooker", lol.


I have done it both ways. The pressure cooker is WAY faster!

Btw, belated  from the big beautiful state of Texas ! This is the first time I've seen you comment here on BYH.

Chickens are great!  I never thought I would say this. But, a
I love my chickens. I've had 16 laying hens and a turkey hen, for a little more than a year and a half. Back in September, I got 35 chickens and 6 Pekin ducklings.

So, now that you have chickens, it's about time to get you some goats!  And while you are at it, get a couple LGDs. They are indespensible for protecting your animals.


----------



## babsbag (Nov 8, 2016)

I have a 22 cu ft upright and a smaller one, maybe 16 cu ft? I also have two small chest freezers that were bought to chill milk and ended up getting used for meat. My big freezer just got emptied a few months ago by accident, the door got left ajar.  It is out in the garage so we didn't notice until way too late. I lost a lot of frozen fruit and milk for soap making, along with some cheese and some older goat meat. Fortunately the pork, beef, and more goat were in the other freezers.  I have never canned meat, and can't say that it is on my 'to do' list.  But another freezer might be in my future.


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 8, 2016)

We can chicken quite a bit but that is about all we have tried.  We (I) use a lot of chicken broth so that is where the normally wasted pieces get used.

Latestarter - we will always have a ribeye with yours (and anyone elses) name on it whenever the occasion comes up.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 8, 2016)

I believe it's safe,   I am just scared to try it! Once I am comfortable canning other things I'll try some meat! 

Losing an entire freezer? That's so awful! That happened to one of our friends,  he lost a pig and two deer.

We aren't too far away from needing a second freezer...  Part of the reason we are staggering  butchering pigs.  One every 6 months rather than two once a year. 

I love having my freezer but seriously it's like diving into the abyss trying to find anything in there...  Chest freezers...


----------



## Baymule (Nov 8, 2016)

I don't like chest freezers, I love my upright! It gets messy and disorganized enough, I can just imagine what I would find at the bottom of a chest freezer! I barely have room for my upright, wish I had room for another!

@Latestarter I'll be glad to teach you how to use a pressure canner!

@lcertuche I bought half gallon canning jars for storage jars, I love them, think I have 18 of them now-all full. You can also ask for the gallon jars at convenience stores that have pickles in them.


----------



## babsbag (Nov 8, 2016)

My  husband says we should keep of list of what is in the freezer and put it on the door. Great idea, but I told him to organize his closet first and we will work up to the freezer. 

They make alarms for freezers and I think I need to invest in a few of them. I have a BIG commercial freezer for the dairy that has alarms on the doors if they don't get shut all the way but I want an alarm for temperature because the freezer may die of other causes and the door is still shut. 

I can a lot of fruit in every way imaginable. Just never had the desire to pressure can. I prefer my vegies frozen but I could see canning broth, we go through a lot of chicken broth around here. I have a freezer full of homegrown chickens that we too big when butchered, I should turn them into broth.  DH doesn't want to cook them, and I don't cook when he isn't home.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 8, 2016)

Lol! I actually do that,  with  meat anyway.  I don't write down  the veggies in there (yet). I would be so mad at myself if I went to get something to cook and it wasn't there! 

I don't make broth ahead of time so I haven't had to can or freeze it.  Now that I say that,  I am saving pork bones to make pork broth (not that I've ever done it before,  but I'll figure it out!) I'll just freeze that too. 

Our friend gave us a 11 lb meat bird last year.  What a pain that was to cook!


----------



## babsbag (Nov 8, 2016)

I have raised homegrown meat chickens twice and I can say that they don't taste any better than what I buy in the store. Granted, they are drug free but I am too dang old to start worrying about that now.  The first chickens were a joint effort, I raised them and then three of us butchered them and split the birds. The problem was no one believed me when I said ready at 8 weeks and it got pushed to 10 weeks. We had BIG chickens that we nasty to eat. 

The second time I raised birds in exchange for the butchering, but again, the birds were too big for my liking. IF I ever do it again I will butcher at Cornish Game Hen size. But I am not sure that it is ever in my plans again. I would like to raise a few turkeys though and give them away as gifts.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 8, 2016)

I bought stacking baskets for the chest freezer. Easy to get to stuff lower down and they are a lot more efficient. We routinely lose stuff in the back of the refrigerator, a standing freezer would be no different.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 8, 2016)

I don't think ours taste that much different either.  We butcher between 4 and 6 lbs (had a few big ones this time around though).  I don't really enjoy raising them and my husband hates butchering them...  So I'm trying to cut back on the amount of chicken we eat.  I do it for my daughter primarily. And because I prefer to know the animal had a good life before it was on my plate! 

I told my husband yesterday if it weren't for him,  I would be happy being a vegetarian.  I'd raise goats for milk and chickens for eggs and be done with the rest! Lol

I'm going to have to try to find some baskets...


----------



## Bruce (Nov 8, 2016)

The ones I got were like these:
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Stacking-Basket-w-Handle-Quantity-of-9-PT-46200/139165558

They happen to be as long on the long side as my chest freezer is front to back so no wasted space.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 8, 2016)

Everything except the last batch of meat to be ground is in the freezer! And it  is super full! I'm going to need to repack it of we have any hope of getting the turkeys in there when we butcher them in 2 weeks.  

My husband isn't working tomorrow. It's been weeks since he had a day "off".  So I'm going to try really really hard to not give him a list of stuff that needs to get done...  Going to TRY!


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 8, 2016)

I Soooooo remember how that NEVER worked!


----------



## lcertuche (Nov 9, 2016)

@Baymule thanks for the welcome. 

@babsbag I once wrote a list of what was in the freezer, attached it and a pencil on a string by clipboard on a nail next to the freezer and not one person but me ever marked anything off or wrote anything down. It would be alright if it was only me using it, lol.

We only bought a new freezer last year after being without one for a couple of years. It is convenient but I worry about the electricity going off. I have been dehydrating more than anything. It takes longer but I don't have to worry about the power outages or my freezer breaking down. That's not to say my freezer is empty because it's not. I keep chicken my husband buys cheap from work in it. My roosters are killed as needed and put in the freezer. I have frozen tomatoes. I got a huge amount from our church this summer. I would have rather canned them. Whenever I make chili, beans, spaghetti sauce, rice, etc. I double or triple and freeze the extra for quick meals. Again, I would rather can it given the option.

I would love some pigs and goats just don't have the option here for that. Maybe a couple of pigs if and when I work on a pen. I had pigs, goats, a steer, chickens and rabbits a few years ago, along with a great garden and a small orchard but now I am pretty much starting over so its a tiny garden and a few chickens. At least I am back in the country not in town. Yeah!


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 9, 2016)

We use organizer baskets in our freezer.  It probably causes us some loss in space but we can find what we are looking for easily since everything is sorted.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 9, 2016)

Now...now....be Nice!!....even a Young man needs a day Off every once in a while!!....


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 9, 2016)

Yes he can have a day off when our house is winterized and the animals are set for winter 

Nah I only have one thing I want to get done! Then...  The rest of the day off!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Nov 9, 2016)

Huh, never even thought of making a list for the chest freezer, brilliant!!


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm kind of  an OCD list maker lol! 

We live 40 minutes from the grocery store and often have to share one car. So knowing what's in my freezer is helpful!


----------



## farmerjan (Nov 9, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> I believe it's safe,   I am just scared to try it! Once I am comfortable canning other things I'll try some meat!
> 
> Losing an entire freezer? That's so awful! That happened to one of our friends,  he lost a pig and two deer.
> 
> ...


Hint for chest freezers; I have several .  Put like items, say all green beans, or all ground beef or whatever in smaller sized cardboard boxes that you can easily lift and mark both the top and sides with what is in it, with a sharpie.  Makes it easier to find and it won't fall and get lost in the bottom of the freezer.  Works real good in uprights too, I've gotten some boxes that just fit on the shelves and can put the stuff in them, slide them in and it's semi-organized. Great for the odd size pkgs that don't stack and all that, the boxes stack and they really take up very little extra room. When the boxes get crummy,  you just toss them. No you lay them down in the walkways in the garden between the plants for mulch...  Also got some wire baskets that were from an old school locker room;  ran them through the dishwasher and use them.  Cardboard boxes are easier on the hands but the wire gym baskets let the air circulate.  They do tend to sometimes tear the vacpack bags that the stuff is in; if you aren't careful when you toss it in there lol...


----------



## farmerjan (Nov 9, 2016)

If you have a vacuum packer, and it has the hose and jar attachment, you can put anything that you dehydrate in a canning jar and store it  that way.  I have nearly everything on my shelves in vacpac bags or jars or canning jars.  The 1/2 gal ones from walmart run about $11-12  a  1/2 dozen so are $2.00 each.  I use them for milk, for storing rice or anything.  You can also use the canning jar hose attachment to put dry goods in smaller size jars, like pints, for one or two meal serving sizes and they will stay fresh for quite awhile. It vac pacs the stuff in the canning jar. Also handy if you bring stuff home from the grocery and anything that might have "eggs" in it.  Had some flour that had weevils or some such. All the dead moths were on the top of the flour in the jar but they didn't get into any of my other stuff.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 9, 2016)

Good idea, that would work for pretty much everything except for whole chickens and turkeys.

Speaking of which,  we just finished putting the rest of the ground pork in our quite full freezer and I remembered we have 5 turkeys we are processing next weekend...  1 is for Thanksgiving but  the other 4, plus a couple of cockerels have to go in there..  I Will be organizing and repacking! 

We do not have a vacuum sealer.  We use saran wrap and freezer paper.  We don't keep meat for too long so it works well for us.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 10, 2016)

And we are inheriting somewhere between 15-20 hens from someone who can't take care of them for the  winter...  They're all laying.  My rooster is going to be thrilled! Lol my hens not so much. That'll give us between 20 and 30 hens depending on who we keep (processing the next two weekends anyway)...  Maybe we can start selling eggs again sooner than I thought! They're all RIR and Barred Rocks.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 10, 2016)

Nothing like free laying hens. What a good thing for you!


----------



## Bruce (Nov 10, 2016)

Ohh, sure hope you have an integration pen all set up. I can't imagine throwing that many birds in two "I know where *I* am in the pecking order" flocks together.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 10, 2016)

I have two extra coops and a whole lot of extra fencing.  If the RIR's are too aggressive to my hens they'll go in the stew pot lol. My husband has been raising chickens since he was 6 years old...  I'll defer to him for integration


----------



## Bruce (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## babsbag (Nov 10, 2016)

My chickens are on strike right now...just coming out of molt so I am lucky to get two eggs a day...50 chickens.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 10, 2016)

Yup mine are either  molting or too young to lay...  But I don't have nearly that many!


----------



## babsbag (Nov 10, 2016)

I have many that are homegrown and they just show up. I really need to band them by year so I know which ones to cull. I used to sell eggs at school but not that I am retired I have no customers but hoping that will change when the dairy is done and I have milk customers.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 11, 2016)

Yes I imagine that would help with customers! I used to sell at school too,  but so did half the teachers there so it wasn't a very lucrative business lol

So my meat turkeys just learned how to gobble.  Now they're out back yelling back and forth with our heritage tom. The roosters are all wound up today too. It's cool and very windy...  Stirring them all up I guess!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 11, 2016)

They must have heard the talk about 50 New hens coming.......and are 'Staking their Claim'....sounds like testosterone 'Gone Wild'!!....


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 11, 2016)

Ha! 15-20... Not 50. Holy cow that's too many chickens for us lol! 

But little do they know they're going this weekend...  And the meat turkeys the following weekend.  Brewster the rooster is the only male bird I'm wintering here. 

I have one silkie cockerel.  Hatched him for a friend who then said he didn't want any more chickens...  Anyway I've been told they get beat on by other chickens but this thing is aggressive! It went after my dogs...  Now it's starting fights with the other cockerels. Who are twice his size and beat the snot out of him in return. It's not at all people aggressive but it also attacks bluejays.  Sheesh!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 11, 2016)

Oh!!....sorry I got that mixed up.....I have never been a silkie Fan...but it sounds like he is something to Watch for entertainment.....as Packed as that Freezer is ya may have to assemble that Outside freezer up there to hold it All...or put em in the Fridge and eat Chicken for a couple of days...


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 11, 2016)

Haha that's OK.  I don't like Silkies much either,  we got the incubator going for our eggs and our friend brought up some of his... Not sure why,  since we don't like Silkies and he has too many.  I like tough birds,  Silkies are a little too fru fru for me... Lol the hens are good brooders though. 

It's snowing.  My goats are whining about it. Speaking of not being tough!


----------



## Bruce (Nov 11, 2016)

I bet you love Polish and Houdans


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 11, 2016)

I don't think I even know what a Houdan is... But no,  not a huge fan of Polish either! 

I may have just taught my dogs how to eat whipped cream straight out of the spray can...  I am so the troublemaker in the family.  This is why the dogs follow me around the house...


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 11, 2016)

I have had a few silkies. They seem to hold their own but ours weren't good brooders. At all. Like leave their chicks, leave during hatching, and attack their chicks. 

Only have one left. She is social (lets you pick her up sometimes) and is an old girl. 
She also has a bum foot, figures the bum foot chicken is one of the oldest chickens on the farm 

Polish and Houdans are awesome birds. Not great for meat but good layers! I loved our sultan, they are cool birds.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 11, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> I don't think I even know what a Houdan is... But no,  not a huge fan of Polish either!
> 
> I may have just taught my dogs how to eat whipped cream straight out of the spray can...  I am so the troublemaker in the family.  This is why the dogs follow me around the house...


I don't know how you can't love a polish! 

… but then again I don't like moonspots on goats, so…


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 11, 2016)

Ah! No moonspots!? 

Let me rephrase.  I like them in someone else's coop.  As in,  I find them interesting. But not interesting enough to want any. I am in love with Dominiques and Dorkings. Also like Orpingtons. I guess I just like heavier less fancy birds.  Love seeing other people's birds though!


----------



## Bruce (Nov 11, 2016)

Houdans look a lot like Polish. Think Phyllis Diller.

 Sorry, I can't "love" a fru fru chicken. Nor can I "love" one that looks like a vulture.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 11, 2016)

Not a fan of turkens?


----------



## Bruce (Nov 11, 2016)

Nope. Sorry, just too UGLY! Even when my EEs and Faverolles neck feathers are pecked out by other chickens (WHY do they do that!!!!) they are better looking than a Turken.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 11, 2016)

Nope, not a big spot fan (I've never told @babsbag -didn't want her to cry or anything LOL) 

Tried the dorkings, wasn't impressed with them 

Our turkens would BITE! True, meat bred turken meat is awesome! The orps were constantly broody. Nothing could break them- ended up slaughtering them all after they were wasting away to nothing. 

My favorites are probably the speckled Sussex, Delaware, & Barred Rocks. They are some of the best in my books!


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 11, 2016)

We had a couple of Barred Rocks and they were not impressive.  I'm hoping the ones we are getting will be better. We had a not great Wyandotte too but the one we've inherited now is great. Love her! 

I'm interested in the Speckled Sussex,  they're lovely.  @Baymule had terrible nasty Delawares so I'm kind of afraid of them! Lol! 

My Dominiques are not the best layers,  but they're hardy and friendly and lay enough without being  feed hogs. I can see why people don't have them as much though,  they lay a lot less than production breeds! 

Eek biting chickens.  And ugly ones at that!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 11, 2016)

Our SS have all been very gentle birds-great around kids. 

We have had a few mean Delawares. You need to get them from the right stock. We had our breeding flock but needed some new blood… got some hatching eggs from a well known lady… in the end we slaughtered everyone of them. Some were mean but the others were just plain dumb! 

Sad you didn't like the BR's. Ours have always been fantastic! They are one of the best dual purpose chickens IMO!


----------



## lcertuche (Nov 11, 2016)

Someone up around Joplin, Mo was wanting to give away a whole flock of laying hens but it was too far for me to drive. Just my luck, I really need more girls. My son's two little stray mutts killed my one and only BSL pullet and now another production red pullet has come up missing. I'm down to 1 blue cochin mix pullet and 4 production reds. I'm never getting eggs at this rate. 

When Spring comes I'm hoping at least one of my kids will get some 4h chicks.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 11, 2016)

We will see how these new  ones are.  Those were hatchery  birds too so you know how that can be.  Our Dominiques are good breeding stock. Love them. The rooster just needs a good talking to once in a while and he's good.  

I'm going to have to try the SS... We have friends up the road that have some too,  so not hard to get a couple!


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 11, 2016)

I owned a group of New Hampshires and they were the best of the 5 breeds I owned. Not as mean as the RIR, very sociable, good foragers, so better than average feed conversion, and very dependable egg layers, X-lrg - Jumbo brown eggs virtually every day. Also had a Dominique hen, BAs, BOs, Delawares and White Wyandottes. I'd take the NHs over any of the others and primarily what I'll be ordering in the spring.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 11, 2016)

I've never had New Hampshires. Would be nice to have bigger eggs! See you guys are not helping me here! I want one of each!


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 11, 2016)

Oh, I failed to mention they were large heavy dual purpose birds


----------



## TAH (Nov 11, 2016)

I loved my Delawares, very sweet, great meat, and good layers. One thing I didn't like is they tend to be egg eaters. (At least mine did).

We 7 Dominiques hens and 1 rooster. Absolutely loved these birds. When all our other chickens were in a molt our Doms were always laying and had the shortest molts. Our rooster thought he was a goat and try to breed with them. Our goats hated him, we would see the goats coming up to the barn and see the rooster chasing after them. 

I also had 5 Barred rocks. They weren't my fav. They layed good and had a good personality. Our BR were the best mothers out of all our chickens. 

I had 2 NH and they were my least fav in the flock. They ate the most food out of all my chickens. They were very mean to other animals and chickens especially the chicks and were broody a lot of the time. Also every time I stuck my hand in the nesting box oh boy you would go away screaming. And very loud. Mine would of have been very good meat birds, they were big for hens. It could of had just been my. 

I had 1 SS and and she wasn't my fav but I didn't mind her. She layed well and loved to get a good scratch on the head. She was also the prettiest chicken I had. 

I also had lots of mutts and loved them as well. 



NH homesteader said:


> I want one of each!


Why not I did.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 11, 2016)

The best thing you can do is get a few of several breeds to see which ones you like best. My Delawares are still mean, but are just starting to lay. A neighbor has a big RIR rooster that I may borrow to put over the Delawares for red sex links. I'll pay the "rent" for the rooster in chicks! LOL

I have 5 Ameracana hens and a rooster with no tail because the mean Delaware hens keep it pecked off. They are about to get their own coop with no mean girls.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 11, 2016)

Yea thanks...  Now I need some.  And living in NH I obviously need some. I had better start making  some friends who need eggs if I keep this conversation going! 

My husband will be happy that I'm asking for more  chickens and not more goats!


----------



## lcertuche (Nov 11, 2016)

I've wanted to add a few NH's to my flock. I think they are known for quick growth.


----------



## TAH (Nov 11, 2016)

lcertuche said:


> I've wanted to add a few NH's to my flock. I think they are known for quick growth.


Yes ours grew like weeds.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 11, 2016)

I got some jersey giant chicks this summer and I already  am feeling the feed bill.  I think I'll keep two because I love them and they're lovely  but they're not cost effective .

No interest in mean birds because my daughter likes to do chores with me.


----------



## lcertuche (Nov 11, 2016)

Adding different breeds can up the egg production and influence rate of growth.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 11, 2016)

lcertuche said:


> Someone up around Joplin, Mo was wanting to give away a whole flock of laying hens but it was too far for me to drive. Just my luck, I really need more girls. My son's two little stray mutts killed my one and only BSL pullet and now another production red pullet has come up missing. I'm down to 1 blue cochin mix pullet and 4 production reds. I'm never getting eggs at this rate.
> 
> When Spring comes I'm hoping at least one of my kids will get some 4h chicks.



Sounds like you better figure out how to keep the dogs away from the chickens before you get any more. 



Baymule said:


> The best thing you can do is get a few of several breeds to see which ones you like best.



Yep! Of my initial set of 12 (2 BAs, 2 EEs, 2 Faverolles, 2 Anconas, 2 Partridge Chanteclers and 2 Cubalayas from Ideal) the only ones I would get again are the BAs and EEs. The PCs were good layers when they weren't broody which happened several times a year. Their eggs barely made USDA Medium. One died mysteriously, shy of 2 years old. The other became fox food the following spring.  Same opinion of the Favs except they aren't good layers even when they aren't broody. And though they are SUPPOSED to lay USDA Medium, they rarely hit that 50+ gram mark. The Anconas, 1 remaining: Aggressive toward the other birds, felt the need to remind them of their place in the pecking order even though they never challenged it. Of course DD1 wants more "yard art" Cubalayas. They are useful if you need to make a half batch of something that needs 1 large egg 

June 2015 I got 2 "non standard" BAs, 2 White Rocks and 3 EEs from Meyer. One EE died from fatty liver disease a couple of months ago. The BAs are laying machines. Love the WRs, great layers, though Yuki seems to have a thing about laying outside the nests in the barn  I finally gave up and left a plastic egg in her latest nest in the tall weeds by the pond. Will have to see if they are "winter layers" or not. Got them because they are "supposed" to be and presumably lay well more years than some other breeds.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 11, 2016)

You guys lose me with the initials. This is why I don't cut it on BYC,  lol! 

My dogs are so good.  Even my absolutely insane 2 year old dog who thinks she's still a puppy doesn't ever bother them. She has pig problems but not chickens. 

Our first chickens (my first and my husband hadn't had chickens for a while)  were retired commercial layers (small time commercial but still).  I think they were Golden Comets.  They were so nasty to  the other hens we introduced and they were so stupid. Happy we don't have them anymore!


----------



## babsbag (Nov 11, 2016)

I like my NH and I even have roos and they are sweet. I also like my Buff Brahmas but they were slow to start laying. My Easter Eggers are very reliable layers and always fun to get green eggs. My Silkies were great brooders and moms, had a pair of hens that sat and raised a clutch together, it was really cute. Unfortunately they died in a coop fire, along with about 50 other chickens. Dang rat chewed an electrical cord and started a fire; one of the saddest clean up jobs I have ever had to do. I do like my Polish but I only have one old girl left, the coyotes wiped out the rest, along with all of my Black Copper Maran chickens, they were young, not even 6 months. It seems that the ones that ranged the farthest from the coop were the ones that got picked off.  I will get more of both of those this Spring, along with some more Barred Rocks. 

I have owned many breeds but a lot of mine right now are mutts.


----------



## babsbag (Nov 11, 2016)

@Goat Whisperer How can you NOT like spots on goats? That is just weird.


----------



## babsbag (Nov 11, 2016)

BA = Black Australorp 
EE = Easter Egger.
NH = New Hampshire

I like my Golden Comets, and my Red Stars


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 11, 2016)

Thanks! My friend has Australorps and loves them. I've also thought about a few of those.  Gah! 

Never had Red Stars...  Someone told me Golden Comets have the worst smelling  poo of all chickens.  Ha! I have no idea why they would know that or if it's even true...  Well no,  it's not if you include the Cornish X in that...


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 11, 2016)

We had an Australorp that laid PURPLE eggs! 

The sex-links are the best egg layers out there (IMO). They would lay every day, other than when they are molting.  Day after day, and the eggs were HUGE. 

Babs- you already know I'm weird  It just takes something away from the goat. Other than Ruby, she looks ok in spots


----------



## farmerjan (Nov 11, 2016)

A lot of these poultry hatcheries that sell the "easter eggers" have crosses that are americanas and araucanas  to supply those chicks.  Easter egger is not a recognized breed, it is simply to denote that they lay a "colored" egg.  So you will get a varied shape and temperment.  Most anything bred to an americana or an araucana will produce offspring that will lay a "colored egg" and so you will see the "purple or olive" colors.  That comes from a cross from breeds that lay a brown egg.  Most all american class poultry lay a brown egg of varied shades except the Lamona's and the hollands.  All asiatics also lay brown eggs.  The jersey giants in the american class are really big and they do take a long time to mature. All american class chickens have yellow skin.
I'm with @Latestarter as all the New Hampshires that I have had have been very good foragers and lay a proportionately large egg of medium to darker brown.  Nothing like a maran or even a welsummer as far as dark dark brown.  The NH's also grow out pretty good for a table bird to kill.  Still like the "dumb" commercial cornish cross for strictly eating and feed to gain conversion, but extra NH males are good for the table too.  Sex-links are the best layers, but that stands to reason as that is what they are strictly bred for.   Most do not have the longevity of the purebreds.  If you like smaller chickens, find some NH"s, Plymouth rocks, or sussex for both laying and small table birds, as well as the cornish for eating but not as layers.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 12, 2016)

I like Welsummers also...  I'm not really interested in strictly layers for a couple of reasons.  I would prefer my chickens lay less for longer. Also I think having a chicken that lays a huge amount  of eggs tends to do so to the detriment of their health. Plus we can't keep them all forever so they might as well be dual purpose!


----------



## Bruce (Nov 12, 2016)

babsbag said:


> ...
> It seems that the ones that ranged the farthest from the coop were the ones that got picked off. ...


I think in the scheme of things it is the one farthest from the coop when the predator comes by. The first one we lost to a fox wasn't 30' from the barn door, inside the weasley fence with an open "gate" space. The girls pretty much limit themselves to about 100' from any building so it isn't strictly distance. The fox had to cross 200' of "too early in the spring to be growing" pasture to get to the fence line where there was some cover for it.


----------



## babsbag (Nov 12, 2016)

It was just strange to loose 8 Copper Marans and 4 Polish. Just made me wonder why all of one breed.  I know that the Marans like to hang out nearest the breech in the fence which was at the far end of their field. The Polish I wondered if they couldn't see them coming.    Also lost 3 ducks but these ducks don't fly and certainly don't run well so that didn't surprise me.  It hurt to loose all the Marans, they never even got to laying age.


----------



## farmerjan (Nov 12, 2016)

It USUALLY turns out that the furthest from "home" are the ones to get taken...so that stands to reason that the marans were gotten if they want to be farther away from a "safe" place.  The polish aren't the smartest ones and naturally can't see as well due to the feathers.  Some are just not as savy as others.  
Also, in my previous post, I mentioned several breeds as smaller birds for table and laying, but forgot to say that I meant Bantam breeds.  They are the small size of the large fowl counterparts, and are great for more limited space as well as giving you a usable bird.  The "cornish game hens" that you see in stores are small sizes of the standard cornish, but the bantam ones are GREAT for eating.  NH's, rocks, RI reds all come in bantam sizes and are nice for smaller homesteads but aren't good for roaming.  They do FANTASTIC in chicken tractor type coops and you can keep more of them than the standard size.  They also lay pretty decent through the winter with a light to keep the daylight hours up to 12 or more. They also are light enough that they can do more "flying" up to perches so may be a viable alternative to being able to get out of the way of some predators on the ground.  They are also a good size for a mouthful so if caught will have little chance to get out of a foxes jaw.....


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 12, 2016)

Ah I was wondering why you said those were small birds! Thanks for the clarification! 

Bummer losing all your Marans.  I've heard they aren't the nicest birds but apparently are delicious,  according to your  wildlife! Lol must just have been in the wrong place. 

My husband is butchering birds tomorrow and someone just dropped off 5 roos he needs culled so there are now 9 roosters on my property all yelling at each other. Fun!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 12, 2016)

I like my red sex links. They are laying machines, they lay big brown eggs and are calm friendly birds. I keep them until their second molt at 3 years old, then they hit the stew pot.

Today we put 9 of the 10 Delaware pullets in with the "old" hens, plus one solid white Americana. I expected a squabble, but it went smoothly. I left 4 Americana and one of the Delaware pullets in the coop with the Americana rooster. Now I need an incubator!

I want Australorps next! But I really need to catch up on building some more coops and breeding pens.

Now ya'll have me interested in New Hampshires..... @Latestarter it's all your fault!


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 12, 2016)

Tax bill arrived today.  Up $800/year.Yay $23 million renovation to the high school that I didn't vote for.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 12, 2016)

$800 is pretty darned steep!! Did they bond it?

Geez for $23M you'ld think they could build a whole new High school, middle school and grammar school.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 12, 2016)

Oh it's a point of contention.  Apparently we need a gigantic auditorium that we can't live without  even though our poverty levels are high and now people are selling right and left because they can't afford their taxes. We'll end up leaving.  It's bound to get worse.  Projections go up over the life of this loan and it's going to be very bad. My parents are up to $10k a year now. Not good...


----------



## Bruce (Nov 12, 2016)

$10K??? Holy moley and I complain about the $6K here.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 12, 2016)

Yup and most of their land is in current use.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 12, 2016)

OK @Bruce I don't know much about taxes but our school portion of our tax bill is $20.65 and our total rate is now up to $31.47

I need to move.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 12, 2016)

If ya like the mountains and 4 seasons....ck out East or Middle Tenn....or in Ky...or NC....some really nice areas around the Smokies


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 13, 2016)

I would highly recommend east central KY... very similar to NH weather/temp/climate wise. Yes they do have income tax but property taxes are generally less than 1% away from the major cities, and sales tax is like a flat 6%. KY was my first choice but the prop I wanted there sold before I could go after it and there wasn't anything that fit what I wanted when I finally sold my old place. Also, land is relatively cheap.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 13, 2016)

We have friends in TN that are from here originally.  They love it! we went to visit probably 5 years ago and we loved it too.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 13, 2016)

Our country revolted against unfair taxation. We are witnessing a voter's revolt against over-regulation and taxation. People are also voting with their feet-getting up and moving away from states whose governments are getting too big for their britches and passing onerous laws, taxes and regulations upon their population. Vote. Vote them out of office.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 13, 2016)

Well there isn't Any state income tax in Tn...and outside the major metropolitan areas the property taxes are fairly low and the price for land is fairly Cheap too...and none of those 'Global Warming' or crazy laws either...IMO that stuff is a bunch of 'HogWash'!!


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 13, 2016)

Well a good part of the problem is that since 9/11,  and just over time in general,  many liberals from NY,  CT and MA have come up here and demanded that we be like them. We also live a half hour away from an Ivy League College (Dartmouth)  and major medical center.  So lots of rich people buying up what used to be farmland. 

The problem  with the school is that we have a 5 town district and one town is the biggest and wealthiest,  and they out voted the rest of us.  And our taxes are now higher than theirs. There are places in NH with lower taxes but they are still high. 

I vote.  Trust me. Problem is,  we are outnumbered. This place is turning  into Mass and @Latestarter knows how that is!


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 13, 2016)

So my husband processed our 3 cockerels today. The Silkie is freaking me out.  It's like black/blue and I just don't know about eating the thing.  So strange.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 13, 2016)

Its just like eating green eggs


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 13, 2016)

But, black chicken is considered a delicacy in ... uh...somewhere, lol.  Wait, wait, wait - Googled it and Asians consider Silkies a delicacy.   I've never eaten one... you try it and let us know how it is!


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 13, 2016)

I have never eaten one either! I'll let you know.  If I can get past the color. If not perhaps my husband will let you know


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 13, 2016)

Hmmm I don't care for green eggs, or green cheese (or blue cheese either thank you very much!)... I'm just a simple man who likes simple food. I prefer my green foods to be of the leafy vegetable type... with butter and salt   As for blue/black chicken meat... Not sure. I spent a good deal of time in east/SE Asia and ate a lot of different foods there... but don't recall blue/black chicken.


----------



## lcertuche (Nov 14, 2016)

I want so much to get rid of those little chicken killing mutts. It seems no matter how careful I am someone will forget and leave the gate open. The pounds and rescue places are always full of strays that people dump. I angry that people let their dogs breed indiscriminately and then dump the offspring off on a country road like mine. One of the little dogs looked like a walking skeleton when my son found him. I hate to keep them but I'm not will to dump them either. My son was horrified when I told him if I had a gun I would have killed them but it would have been better then dumping and letting them starve, get ran over or eat by coyotes. I do have to do something though. Still hoping the pound or one of the rescue people will have room for them soon.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 14, 2016)

We have the same problem here....but, I treat them just like coyotes or foxes....most are pit bulls and I don't tolerate them....my animals come first and I am tenacious in Defending them....they are Predators as far as I am concerned.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 14, 2016)

One thing I like about my part of the country is that this doesn't happen hardly ever.  Our rescues are full of dogs from down south.  My dog Lui was from down south.  His mother was dumped,  pregnant,  on the side of the road. 

BTW I love pitbulls. I hate what people (idiot breeders)  have done to pitbulls. We will defend our animals against stray dogs if we ever have to...  But like I said,  not a huge issue around here.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 14, 2016)

It used to be more of a problem when the road we live on was a 'Dead End' road...but, since they fixed the bridge it hasn't been near as bad...thank Goodness!!....I don't enjoy it, but just don't tolerate it....1st time that I have Publicly admitted to it.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 14, 2016)

Silkies skin, meat and even their bones are black. Close your eyes and take a bite. If you can't see it, then it is regular chicken, right? 

@lcertuche I will not tolerate an animal on our place that is destructive to what I am working so hard for. Period. Your mutts MUST go. It is just as easy to feed a GOOD dog as it is a destructive worthless one. We have 4 dogs and if one of them even looked crossways at a chicken, they'd get the beating of their life. Next would a one way trip to somewhere else or a bullet in their head. That said, I have a mule I raised that stomps the life out of everything that is not a horse. She charges the fence at the sheep and dogs. Chickens would be a fun game of STOMP AND SQUISH for her. I'm tired of her mean a$$ and have decided to get rid of her. I hate it, but she would be beyond destructive if I let her. I am looking for her a new home.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 14, 2016)

Baymule said:


> Silkies skin, meat and even their bones are black. Close your eyes and take a bite. If you can't see it, then it is regular chicken, right?
> 
> @lcertuche I will not tolerate an animal on our place that is destructive to what I am working so hard for. Period. Your mutts MUST go. It is just as easy to feed a GOOD dog as it is a destructive worthless one. We have 4 dogs and if one of them even looked crossways at a chicken, they'd get the beating of their life. Next would a one way trip to somewhere else or a bullet in their head. That said, I have a mule I raised that stomps the life out of everything that is not a horse. She charges the fence at the sheep and dogs. Chickens would be a fun game of STOMP AND SQUISH for her. I'm tired of her mean a$$ and have decided to get rid of her. I hate it, but she would be beyond destructive if I let her. I am looking for her a new home.


But you will work with a dog too. Look at Paris, she was a chicken killing maniac LOL  Some take more time than others, but you also need to know how to train.
Many dogs will kill chickens, they need to be worked with 

Just thought I'd add that ^. I see so many dogs get shot/killed over stupid things. Work with the dog FIRST.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 14, 2016)

Quite true. I'm a softie.  If my dog kills chickens I'll try to  train them...  If it doesn't work they'll get a job away from the  chickens. 
I don't free range my chickens (usually anyway,  there are a couple escape artists lately)  so maybe it's easier for me.


----------



## luvmypets (Nov 14, 2016)

We are lucky our dog shadow gets along with our chickens. However he does occasionally try to herd them. He will chase and bark at them until they are where he wants them to be. It isn't half bad when he herds in the straglers for the night!


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 14, 2016)

Our dogs basically ignore the  chickens.  Clara the Alano,  who is  bred for  hunting boar,  runs the pig fence and tries to harass  them.  It doesn't work,  they are not at all intimidated by her.  Occasionally she likes to run through a flock of chickens to scare them...  Not really anymore though,  we taught her not to and she  usually listens. Never have either of them gone after anything other than rats and squirrels... And they don't do that until we give them permission lol


----------



## Baymule (Nov 14, 2016)

My point is that lcertuche is losing chickens to stray mutts that were dumped on her road. Being kind hearted, she took them in. I may be wrong, and please correct me if I am, but I get the impression that she cannot afford to keep losing her laying hens. A laying hen replacement can cost $20 to $35 here, lose enough of them and it could create a financial hardship.

So let me re-phrase my comment. Lcertuche, if you cannot stop the dogs from killing your chickens, lock them up in a pen. Only let them out on a leash.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 14, 2016)

I had the same understanding @Baymule ....I wouldn't shoot my own dog...nor a neighbors for that matter....in fact, that is the exact reason I am fencing off a Bigger portion of a field to keep the neighbors Dog away from my animals...he has already killed 3 chickens a few yrs ago...and he is used for Duck hunting...and the neighbors can't...or won't control their own animal....but, if he gets in the Big fence and kills...there might just be a problem


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 14, 2016)

Baymule said:


> We have 4 dogs and if one of them even looked crossways at a chicken, they'd get the beating of their life. Next would a one way trip to somewhere else or a bullet in their head.





Baymule said:


> My point is that lcertuche is losing chickens to stray mutts that were dumped on her road. Being kind hearted, she took them in. I may be wrong, and please correct me if I am, but I get the impression that she cannot afford to keep losing her laying hens. A laying hen replacement can cost $20 to $35 here, lose enough of them and it could create a financial hardship.
> 
> So let me re-phrase my comment. Lcertuche, if you cannot stop the dogs from killing your chickens, lock them up in a pen. Only let them out on a leash.



I am very familiar with the cost of laying hens/pullets as we raised many to sell. And we have had predators come in and get some when we first started. It can end up costing big $$$. 

That was more to show others that you don't  just shoot your pets as soon as they do something bad (in this case killing a chicken) I see so many young dogs shot or put on CL because it killed 1 chicken, chased a lamb, etc. but the owner put no effort into the dog. It was to show that you would put some effort into one of your personal dogs before shooting it, correct me if I'm wrong here but I didn't take you as that kind of person. It seemed (from your other threads) that you are more likely to work with your dog first. 

If these are just stray mutts that are coming in and killing stock SSS should have been practiced a long time ago IMO


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 14, 2016)

Yeah I would say it makes a big difference if the dogs are pets or strays.  Weird situation here because they're kind of somewhere in the middle. We know people whose dogs (huskies mostly)  have killed chickens and they ended up paying through the nose.  But they should!


----------



## lcertuche (Nov 14, 2016)

I really want to be rid of the mutts but I can't figure out how to get rid of them. I would have shot them if I had a gun but I can't starve them or beat them to death, although I have considered a hammer upside the head. 

I don't think I have it in me. If I knew a humane way I would. Someone here in town was just ticketed ($500) for shooting a dog he ran over. He put it out of it's misery and then went to find the owner. The owner called the police outraged, and now he has a big fine to pay for animal abuse. 

I want to know why the owner's negligence wasn't a factor for letting the critter run loose. I would get someone else to shoot them but I'm sure everyone has heard about this case. A vet cost too much money just for a couple of strays. 

All these unwanted dogs and someone took my sweet dog off my porch. She was a lab/border collie mix and spayed. She was almost 2 years old and growing into a fine dog. I miss her so much and now to compound the misery my son thrusts these dogs on me. I wish I could like them and spend time on training them but it's still too soon after losing our sweet Bella.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 14, 2016)

I assume you do not have the same things in place for strays as we do.  The police and humane society in  the area would come get them and at least attempt to rehabilitate or find their owners.  Some towns have  animal control officers but not ours. If I caught a stray attacking my animal,  SSS. If I find random strays,  call them. 

How old is your son? Old enough to be able to be responsible for  them or no?


----------



## babsbag (Nov 14, 2016)

If a chicken dares to step foot into my back yard and the Border Collies are out there the chicken is DEAD. Period.  Those dogs are fast and show no mercy. Ground squirrels, rats, mice, frogs, stray cat , and chickens are no match. Fortunately the chickens "usually" stay out of the back yard.  Loose Parakeets in the house are at risk too, but the dogs live with 3 cats (used to be 9) in the house and never bother them. 

It took my LGD months to leave the chickens alone.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 15, 2016)

Well...  The house my husband grew up in is on the market.  I was kind of secretly hoping they would hang on to it until we could afford it.  But it needs a lot of work,  so it's an issue of affording the house and affording the repairs.  Here it is...  

http://www.newhampshirehomes.com/gr...Riddle-Hill,-Grafton,-NH-03240/4609098/photos

Badly outdated and the barn is still sturdy but needs some repairs.  I would need two LGD's and plenty of ammo because this house is in the middle of coyote country.


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 15, 2016)

That could be a nice place but lots of $ to get it there.  I take it that is the family place?


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 15, 2016)

Yeah his dad sold it  to these people for a far more reasonable price a few years ago.  Now they're selling. The pics of the barn make it  look way worse than it is.  It's surrounded by probably a thousand acres of woods that my father in law owns. He (FIL) bought it when he was 18 and added on. Lots of family history there.

ETA: I would never actually pay that price.  I wouldn't pay more than what they bought it for...  Which was under 200k


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 15, 2016)

That's too bad it isn't affordable.  We know from experience that renovations wind up being more than estimated (even doing them yourself).


----------



## Bruce (Nov 15, 2016)

I take it the sellers are not your husband's family or they could somehow manage a financing deal??
How much (or little) does your husband want to have that home be his home again, possibly for the rest of his life? 

How much work is badly, as in immediately, needed? Are we talking expensive structural things? Or is it new windows, etc? If the latter, you can do replacement windows as money permits.

Outdated? Who cares, you can fix that sort of thing as time passes. One room at a time. My favorite thing in this house that we bought 5 years ago is the outdated cookstove - a 1931 Glenwood Insulated De Luxe. I've cleaned it up but it hasn't been refurbished so not worth the kind of money you will see if you look it up. But there is nothing to go wrong on it really, no pilot, no electronics. Starts with a flame you provide each time and each burner.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 15, 2016)

No his father sold it a few years ago to a young couple who has since split up and realized neither of them wanted to be a single 20-something living in the middle of nowhere 45 mins away from the nearest grocery store. So they are the sellers. 

Structure is fine. Electrical and heat systems are fine. Barn is usable and waterproof with a huge hay loft upstairs and could easily be made into kidding stalls/loafing pens and there's water and lights in the barn and a perfect spot for a milking stand.  And the garage is HUGE. Which my mechanic/perpetual tinkerer husband really cares about! 

Ughhhh!


----------



## Bruce (Nov 15, 2016)

Who knows what their Real Estate Agent told them they could get for it.  Maybe got them all ginned up for a big profit but unreasonable expectation. Especially if they have had it only a few years and haven't improved it at all. The tax assessment for the last 5 years is higher than the asking price. 

Often in a case like theirs it is a fire sale, both want out, neither can afford to buy out the other. Make an offer and see what happens.

I can tell you that the same property in Vermont would likely be more than $245K.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 15, 2016)

Their real estate agent is pretty good.  She prices things pretty well. But,  I wish we could.  Would be grand! Even right on the snowmobile trail! Lol maybe it'll sit a while and the time will be right...  Who knows?


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 15, 2016)

I know ya really hate to see it pass by....but, it has been my experience that what 'Passes ya By' it is best to let it go  sometimes it will take a little bit of time before it is seen or understood....but it will....Life is about fulfilling Your dreams...not someone elses...even family....if ya see the situation 'Changing' now....taxes, education systems, and restrictive 'Laws'....ya can only imagine what 5, 10, & 15 yrs down the road will  bring to ya....hanging on to something of the past can become an unbearable Burden....I may be speaking out of turn here...but, I have a very similar situation that I faced in my 20's....and 220 acres my grandma left.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 15, 2016)

No you aren't out of turn.  We only owe $25k on our place right now and that is the reason I am able to stay home and homeschool our daughter. The likelihood of us affording that place without me going back to work are slim. But it is nice to think about...  And if it sits for years like every other house for sale in our area it cmcould be a possibility.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 15, 2016)

Well, personally I had absolutely NO desire to buy/own/continue living in my childhood home. Of course it wasn't a farm, on land, with a pond, and acreage, etc. but it did back up to wetlands and a brook/stream/river, and there was plenty of wildlife and such, but it was in MA, and no guns, and I got out of there just as fast as my age would allow. It has been demolished and replaced with a 500K house 4-5 years ago from what I understand... It was sitting on 1.8 acres. Probably worth north of 7 figures now.

Anyway... all that was to just say that I hope things work out as y'all wish them to and that it's right however it ends up.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 15, 2016)

I have 4 Daughters....from 38-26....so, this may help ya to understand my position sometimes....difficult to Change from what is so Routine in one's 'Life'....


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 17, 2016)

Update...  So,  my husband built a smoker this week, Yay.  Have been cleaning up stuff and getting ready for winter.  Snow in the forecast next week.  Eek! Turkeys go this weekend and we'll be down to winter numbers.  Which is...  6 goats,  3 pigs,  3 heritage turkeys...  And if we don't get these new chickens (haven't heard back about them),  12 chickens. And the dogs obviously. Numbers I can handle. I'm home alone a lot in winter. 

Still really need to fix our generator.  We have a small one my husband can run for the boiler blower but we have a whole house one we need to get to work for me! 

This winter we are going to cut a path around our property so we can get out there and check it out better. So much brush.  But it's only getting thicker the longer we wait, which is good for goats and all but...  Also gives coyotes a place to hide.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 17, 2016)

Cleaning and Clearing is a Winter chore here too!!...it is the only way I can get Ahead and stay Ahead thru Spring... it is much easier dealing with a yr's growth than several yrs at a time....I cut a swath around it and then set it on Fire...I stay Warm and watch the fire do the Work....


----------



## Bruce (Nov 17, 2016)

I bet @NH homesteader has more snow to trudge through clearing in the winter


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 17, 2016)

Yes! But we are armed with snowshoes and a snowmobile.  Will probably do some of both.  I seriously miss snowmobiling.  Did it as a kid,  hadnt done it in forever and bought one last year... @Bruce you know how last year was.  NO SNOW! 

The husband may be making snow Monday.

Oh and we are not going  to pursue the farm house.  Taxes...  We need to get out of this school district.  So,  the town manager sent out an email today explaining that the town taxes are down.  But...  The school budget has gone up a whopping 95% in the past 9 years.  95?!?! And that's BEFORE accounting for the 22 million dollar renovation that was just completed.  And our high school is low performing  and barely accredited.  I'm out. This is ridiculous. 

OK rant over.  Looking to stay in NH but find a cheaper town.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 17, 2016)

Sound to me like a really Bad case of 'Parasites'....don't blame ya a Bit...otherwise ya won't have enough to move any where cause they will 'Suck' ya Dry!!


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 17, 2016)

All I can offer is my wish; "Good Luck!" Why don't you contact the town manager and see about getting an "allowance" for your home schooling?  Some areas do school vouchers to compensate those who don't use the public school system due to quality of education.   You see... with the number of "poorly performing" school systems, they just keep lowering that "common core" bar, to push the liberal education... dumbing down.  Just as a thought... wouldn't "common core" be pretty much the equivalent of "indoctrination" (or brain washing)?  I mean where's the "thought" required there? Aren't schools supposed to teach us how to think?    So glad I'm past all that. Before the fall of the United States Empire (can't say American as they are mutually exclusive entities) I expect my time here will be gone. My kids and grand kids will be dealing with it.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 17, 2016)

Price your place 20% higher than the market and hope some slob from taxachusetts will buy it up.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 17, 2016)

Well if I'm not using the school I should get my daughters per pupil rate as her primary teacher right? Lol I wish! 

I think the brainwashing issue is separate from the common core itself.  I don't like the common core,  but for other reasons (it's not developmentally appropriate for one).  It's more the way schools are implementing  the common core.  It's actually rather vague in and of itself. It's the schools and teachers that are making it as bad as it is IMO. I think the common core is very poorly designed,  particularly from a math standpoint. And I will not be teaching math the way they  want it taught,  that's for sure!


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 19, 2016)

Woot! Turkeys are done! No more butchering this year,  yes!

Edit: no more butchering of livestock.  Still trying to get a deer! 

Side note,  coyotes are close tonight. Kept my house dogs inside and my pistol on my hip doing animal checks just now. I don't like that.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 19, 2016)

...and ya just kept 'Fretting' over it....   but now, ya are thinking of the Preparation....and Reward!! ....sure don't blame ya about the Gun....SSS


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 19, 2016)

Yeah they usually take off at the sound of gunshots but if  they come on my property,  I have no issue doing that. 

I want a LGD.  no two! Lol


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 20, 2016)

SNOW!
Chickens don't mind...





Happy pigs!


 

Happy dogs!


 


... And then there are the grumpy goats.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 20, 2016)

Got those hooves on the Inside line...


----------



## TAH (Nov 20, 2016)

My goats never experienced snow, we will have to see how they do in winter next year. 

Your goats are super cut NH


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 20, 2016)

Aww poor grumpy goats


----------



## Bruce (Nov 20, 2016)

My girls stayed in the barn all day. The only footprints outside the door were mine and a rabbit's. I think the alpacas spent most of the day inside as well.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 20, 2016)

My older chickens didn't go out.  These girls spent most of the day outside.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 21, 2016)

I may have dropped my glasses in the goat pen....  I can sorta see what I'm doing through all the scratches.


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 21, 2016)

I'm so sorry but I had to laugh.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 21, 2016)

I wear trifocals...and sat on em a couple of wks ago...bent the frames..and couldn't get them lined up again...drove me Crazy...well, people already say that I am...so Crazier...


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 21, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> I may have dropped my glasses in the goat pen.... I can sorta see what I'm doing through all the scratches


ARGH!   That stinks!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 21, 2016)

I dropped my glasses one evening and didn't realize it until the next morning when I had to go to work. But no problem! The dogs found them!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 21, 2016)

So sweet of your dogs to retrieve them for you!


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 21, 2016)

And they were very proud to return them, I assume?


----------



## Baymule (Nov 21, 2016)

The dogs were very proud of themselves. Me-not so much!


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 22, 2016)

Nice and cold today.  Brr! Spent most of the day cooking and doing preschool with my daughter. I cooked one of our cockerels to make chicken soup.  Amazing,  this chicken looked like a chicken.  Not like a deformed hunk of meat that is a Cornish cross.  Haven't tried it yet but the broth was beautiful and it smelled so much more...  Chickeney? 

Also made pumpkin pies for Thanksgiving,  a pasta dish with our own ground pork,  and cinnamon rolls.  Strange assortment. 

My husband got the big pig house moved and half winterized for the little pigs.  The to do list is narrowing.  Still need to do hoof trimmings for all the goats,  get weights on the "babies" and get ouus poultry situated in the winter homes. Oh and start really watching for heats in the does I'm breeding. Phew! 

My husband is making snow tonight, too. Like I said,  brrr!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 22, 2016)

Y'all didn't get enough Snow?....are ya getting the hubby to make enough for ya to Snowmobile on?....


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 22, 2016)

Ha! The skiway he works at is firing up to make snow.  It would be awesome to bring the guns home and make me a trail! Lol!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 22, 2016)

My wife has a friend she grew up with that lives outside Syracuse...they got 18" I think she said...just figured y'all had got more than the Smidggin on your Pig's Snout...and Goats were dodging....


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 22, 2016)

Nope, just an inch  or two.  It's down to about a half inch now.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 22, 2016)

We finally turned the heat on Saturday night. It finally got cold enough to have a chill in the house.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 22, 2016)

It's about 25 here...  Just a little chilly! Lol! 

My goats are so cute and fluffy right now.  Especially the Nigies.  I need to get a picture.  Today my husband (who apparently doesn't look up?)  looked over and went whoa....  Look at the fuzzy goats! Umm yes...  They've looked like that for a week.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 22, 2016)

I love the winter fluffies!  They look like little puffballs.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 22, 2016)

frustratedearthmother said:


> I love the winter fluffies!  They look like little puffballs.


Which ONE day in the year do your goats get winter fluffies?


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 22, 2016)

She sees them on the 'Pin It' sites...
....ours get some for about a month or so....then they are Rubbing every inch of Fence they can Find......thougbt about stringing some up inside their pen between 2 poles


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 22, 2016)

Well, so far not even once this year!     Maybe once last year...  LOL!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 22, 2016)

stoopid double post


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 23, 2016)

Ha! I won't tell my goats it isn't this cold everywhere or they'll be hitching a ride to visit all you Texas folks. 

So Brewster the rooster escaped his fence and has found the ladies that have been free ranging.  He's hanging out with them like he's supposed to be there.  I love Dominiques...  He and my hen that gets out all the time have no issues with new chickens.  At all.  If he can be nice I'll let them all free range. This is his one chance though,  lol


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 23, 2016)

Oh the second half of that comment is because my chickens are such a calm and peaceful flock,  I told my husband I don't want the free chickens we had been offered.  Just my luck,  I'd end up with a bunch of nasty RIR  hens that I can't process because it's too cold out to use the plucker! I don't need eggs that badly.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 23, 2016)

Well, you know, with the way of things, that you'd still have a couple of days coming up that are in the 40s or higher... Typically right before Xmas there's a little pause before the real winter sets in. justsayin...


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 23, 2016)

I have no interest in processing birds for Christmas.  Thanks though! Lol


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 23, 2016)

Just had Thanksgiving a day early with my parents.  Brined and cooked one of the turkeys we raised.  It was AMAZING!  I don't even like turkey that much...  This turkey was great though.  Happy we have 4 more in the freezer! Oh wait no 5. I'm in a turkey  coma.

My husband made snow last night and is again tonight. He's exhausted and grumpy and will be sleeping all day tomorrow I'm sure!


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 23, 2016)

Brining gives turkey a whole different (and better) taste.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 23, 2016)

I dry brined last year and the turkey tasted very salty as did the gravy. Maybe it seemed WAY too salty because we don't use salt much. Not brining this year.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 23, 2016)

No this wasn't salty.  The gravy was a tiny bit but not the turkey. It was delicious. My daughter wolfed it down!


----------



## Bruce (Nov 23, 2016)

Then what did I do wrong?? The whole bird was really salty. Was I supposed to wash it really well before cooking or something? I think I brined it for 3 days per instructions I found somewhere.


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 24, 2016)

I only do mine over night (roughly 12 hours) so I would think 3 days would make it too salty.


----------



## lcertuche (Nov 24, 2016)

I brined my big ole bird this year so I guess I'll find out if I like it better or not. It is the first time brine-ing. I did corn a beef tongue a few years ago. I was impressed with the quality of sandwich.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 24, 2016)

Bruce what did you use to brine? We did ours for 36 hours or so.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 24, 2016)

If I recall it was kosher salt and the recipe said to turn the bird over every 12 hours. Don't recall where I found the recipe other than somewhere out on the net.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 24, 2016)

Hmm I think if you do straight salt you're supposed to soak  in water after?   My recipe was vegetable broth,  salt,  brown sugar,  ginger,  peppercorn and something else I can't remember right now... Soak and turn eevery12 hours. Then rinse,  pat dry and cook.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 24, 2016)

Don't know but the non brined turkey came out great. Did stuffing outside the turkey, put sliced carrots, celery and garlic inside (per a suggestion I found on a recipe site) and cooked it upside down at 325F. All agreed it was a lot better than the salty bird last year.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 24, 2016)

Nice.  Was it a store bought or pasture raised bird? We had never brined before,  but this was our first year raising turkeys so I wanted to make sure it wasn't going to dry out.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 24, 2016)

Organic pasture raised from a local farm. About 35 miles but this year I picked it up at the farmer's market in Burlington so I drove only 25 miles  http://maplewindfarm.com/turkey/


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 24, 2016)

That sounds expensive, haha.  Glad it was good anyway.

 It's snowing again...  But it is supposed to get to 50 next week so it'll be a good break to get a few more things done!


----------



## Bruce (Nov 25, 2016)

Yeah but it is only once a year. Since I can't raise my own (the Emotional Vegetarian daughter you know) I can at least make sure the one we eat was raised in a healthy and "happy" way.

I will be out today in the "barely above freezing with precip" working on fence. Sure would love a week of dry and 40F+ to finish up.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 26, 2016)

I was out in the freezing rain dropping large heavy objects on my foot! Lol! I'm good though. 

A lot of the snow melted today. We are going to move our 3 older chickens (roo included) to the coop with the 4 younger hens tonight.  They've been mingling in the yard with no issues,  Yay! I am then going to fence them in because I had forgotten how annoying free ranging chickens are.  Brewster has been polite but I don't need chickens all over the yard pooping and chasing me for grain constantly.  

What else...  Oh then we have to move the Jersey Giants to Brewster's old coop and put the little coop they're in away for the winter. 

I am considering selling my buckling and my wether.  My buckling has not been a hardy little goat and I don't want to breed difficult goats to raise. I want tough goats.  I'm looking for a Pygmy...  So we will see.  Just a thought  at this point.  Trying to have a self sufficient Homestead  not a chemical dependent farm with very pretty but very needy goats.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 26, 2016)

It is a tough and reasonable situation, for sure....kinda, sorta what I'm trying to do with the growing of winter crops...if I prove to myself that I can...I will quit feeding pellets....will still offer hay free choice, but they hardly eat any of it now...it will be interesting to see how ya do with your situation...I know winter crops are not the Option for ya...


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 26, 2016)

I saw my dog eating snow earlier.  Does that count as a winter crop?


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 26, 2016)

.....I guess if ya ain't got Water!!


----------



## farmerjan (Nov 26, 2016)

Bruce said:


> Yeah but it is only once a year. Since I can't raise my own (the Emotional Vegetarian daughter you know) I can at least make sure the one we eat was raised in a healthy and "happy" way.
> 
> I will be out today in the "barely above freezing with precip" working on fence. Sure would love a week of dry and 40F+ to finish up.



Send the rain south.... actually we are due to get some this coming tues/wed.  We need it, it has gotten very dry in the last month or so, but not nearly as bad as further south in the carolina's and georgia....They have closed a good portion of the appalachian trail due to the risk of campfires and forest fires.  We have several here in Va also now, one east of here has burned over 11,000 acres with the backfire they just set...


----------



## Bruce (Nov 26, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> I saw my dog eating snow earlier.  Does that count as a winter crop?


My chickens eat snow. Snow on boots is especially desirable, I have no idea why. Am I practicing rotational crop "growing" if I bring the snow into the barn on my boots?


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 26, 2016)

Yes! I do believe you are! 

Yikes I had no idea what is going on in VA.  Apparently the news networks do not seem that important information to share.  It's raining  here...  I hope you get some down there too!


----------



## farmerjan (Nov 26, 2016)

Bruce said:


> My chickens eat snow. Snow on boots is especially desirable, I have no idea why. Am I practicing rotational crop "growing" if I bring the snow into the barn on my boots?


----------



## lcertuche (Nov 27, 2016)

My birds eat anything that doesn't eat them first! They haven't seen snow yet. I guess time will tell.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 27, 2016)

Mine don't much like like to walk in the snow. But if there are patches of grass they will come out and I will see chicken footprints in the snow. But they are funny. Last winter they made it up from the barn to a patch of bare ground by the house. The south wind blows through between the house and little barn often keeping some of the area clear of snow or very thin cover. But when it was time to go back they were like "Aak! Snow! Not walking in THAT!" Even though they walked through it to get to the "island". Some flew over the snow to get back to bare ground between the barns. Some "braved" a narrow (< 1 foot) path to it. Stupid birds.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 27, 2016)

Haha chickens are....  Special.  

Flock integration successful. moved them and fenced them in while they slept. They keep to themselves a little but shared their feed and no infighting. All went in the coop before dark. 

Very little snow left here. Chickens and goats are happy.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 27, 2016)

Glad it all went Smooth for ya...hopefully without bruising your Foot this time....


----------



## Bruce (Nov 27, 2016)

Nice to hear everything went so well @NH homesteader ! 

Lots of snow melted here as well. I managed to get my ~300' of sheep and goat fence over to the southwest corner post (it will run north from there). Kind of half on a plastic sled, half off (sideways). Even though it was only sort of half on, the sled prevented the ground from getting too ripped up. I needed the snow to be mostly gone, the garden tractor happily gets stuck in snow even with chains and the rear weight.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 27, 2016)

Thanks.  No more injuries!  I'm happy I didn't add any of those free chickens I almost had.  I still have two separate flocks but I did have three. 

Bruce how do the alpacas feel about the snow? My goats are thrilled it's gone lol!


----------



## Bruce (Nov 27, 2016)

They don't seem all that interested in being out in the snow. I've not seen them roll and play in it like I've seen in some YouTube videos. Thankfully they are still using their outside "latrine" even though it meant going through snow to get to it.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 27, 2016)

My goats get over it as winter goes on and start rolling in it.  Maybe your guys will have fun yet haha! 

I wish goats had one poo spot. They just drop it everywhere...


----------



## Bruce (Nov 28, 2016)

You could always trade them in for some gelded alpacas!


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 28, 2016)

Somehow I don't see that happening  

I may have convinced my husband to get rid of our extra roo and have one flock of chickens.  That would be nice.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Nov 28, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> The girls ate all the brush in this section of woods and we've been making a burn pile.
> View attachment 22923



The one on the far right looks like it could be a identical twin to the ND i sold a few months back.

(i know its an old post lol)


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 28, 2016)

Haha! That's OK.  That's Peppermint. I can't wait to see how she milks.  My husband actually picked her out and she is my loudest and most insane goat. Also most entertaining.  Her sister Patty (the white one),  I picked out.  Then I showed him the pictures and he said he liked her better...  So I got both


----------



## Bruce (Nov 28, 2016)

So your trick to getting extra animals is to like the second most attractive goat???


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 28, 2016)

In this case...  Yes! 

She suits my husband's lack of attention span quite well.  We had to redo all of our fencing the day we brought them home because she can jump! I think she will most likely be my best milker too but he doesn't need to hear that lol


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 28, 2016)

It seems like goat math is like all other animal math.  We went to look at and bring home 4 sheep.  10 of them came home with us.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 28, 2016)

Geez Mike, you have to watch that they don't sneak a friend on when they get in the trailer! 

Dad, she followed me onto the trailer, can I keep her?? PULEEEEZZZZEEEE????


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 28, 2016)

Yeah from 4 to 10 is a really big jump! Lol


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 28, 2016)

...and they were Pregnant....doesn't sound like 'Math'...but an 'Explosion'....


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 28, 2016)

I can try to blame it on Teresa.  We marked the ones (ten total) we liked best when we were giving shots but then we couldn't decide which ones we liked best.  

Sorry for the hijack  NH


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 28, 2016)

It's OK.  It takes the attention away from my goat math problem to talk about your sheep math problem


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 29, 2016)

Really sorry bout the 'Mistake'....I started my fingers relying on memory...and pressed the Post button before checking Maps app to ensure my memory....please accept my Apology!!


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 29, 2016)

You don't need to apologize! I only know because I drove there once. 

Hey everyone...  I'm on the waiting list for a spring Pygmy buckling! Woo-hoo!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 29, 2016)

That's Wonderful!!....


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 29, 2016)

See I am not getting sheep because I would rather spend my money on more goats...  My husband kind of did the nod/eye roll face and hasn't exactly responded to me about this buckling. He doesn't care,  because I don't care about the fact that we have too many pigs. Plus he doesn't totally like sheep so he's happy with my goats. And if I keep making my goat milk ricotta for stuffed shells,  I can have as many goats as I want


----------



## Bruce (Nov 29, 2016)

It is only about 2 hours from my house to yours ... I could pick up some ricotta


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 5, 2016)

I guess I haven't had much to update lately. Everyone's cold.  The end. 

So @Baymule I think you told me a while ago about Baker Creek Heirloom Seeds. I forgot about them, but their catalogue I had requested came in the mail today.  Amazing! we've all had a great time looking through all the pictures of strange and rare seeds! There's only 5 1/2 months until we can plant any


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 5, 2016)

I get a lot of my seeds from Baker Creek.  They will send a free pack of seeds with your order and last year it was Isis Candy Cherry Tomato.  I don't know if they were trying to get rid of a tomato with a name like Isis but it is one of the best cherry tomato taste that I have ever had.


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 5, 2016)

Nice! I'm excited to look at their catalogue in more detail.  We usually get our seeds from Fedco in Maine. I've been very happy with them but I'll likely be trying some from each place this year.  I am a terrible gardener because I really haven't done it much so I don't "get"  the whole nutrient,  soil thing and I'm a lazy weeder.  Every year I swear I'll be better about weeding the next year so...  I'll be better next year! 

I might have to try those if they have them still...  Bad name or not!


----------



## norseofcourse (Dec 5, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> So @Baymule I think you told me a while ago about Baker Creek Heirloom Seeds. I forgot about them, but their catalogue I had requested came in the mail today.  Amazing! we've all had a great time looking through all the pictures of strange and rare seeds! There's only 5 1/2 months until we can plant any


Oh wow, I just checked out their website.  Love the reviews on a lot of the varieties, you get real feedback rather than just the always-wonderful-sounding description.  Already have a half dozen melon varieties on my wish list...


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 5, 2016)

I just love their catalogue,  it has huge color pictures so you can see what you're getting. Fedco has a black and white old fashioned looking one,  it leaves a little to be desired. 

Oh my husband had wide eyes...  He likes all things new and different and he actually likes gardening (but doesn't have time to do it)


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 5, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> Nice! I'm excited to look at their catalogue in more detail.  We usually get our seeds from Fedco in Maine. I've been very happy with them but I'll likely be trying some from each place this year.  I am a terrible gardener because I really haven't done it much so I don't "get"  the whole nutrient,  soil thing and I'm a lazy weeder.  Every year I swear I'll be better about weeding the next year so...  I'll be better next year!
> 
> I might have to try those if they have them still...  Bad name or not!



Don't weed   MULCH   !!!!!  only have to go through and pull a few odd ones here and there if you do it heavy.....adds organic matter, keeps your feet clean when it rains, conserves water....Get it done in the beginning and just keep adding...don't worry about the nutrient thing if you just keep adding...the worms will come and devour it and you can use anything that will break down...newspapers, feed bags (no plastic liners) in the walkways between rows, cardboard, old hay, straw, stall cleanings, grass clippings, leaves.....


----------



## Baymule (Dec 5, 2016)

I used to garden in small beds between my sidewalk and driveway at our old house. I covered the beds with opened up paper feed sacks. Then I cut a hole in them for each plant. Sure cut down on the weeds! I worked 10 hours a day and didn't have time for pulling weeds. And yes, those are dandelions on the edges. I just love their sunny yellow flowers, not to mention I love blowing the seed puffballs. The flower petals also make good tea, jelly and wine.






In the spring, here at our new house, I laid down cardboard where I planted the tomatoes. I cut a hole for the plants and again, NO WEEDS! but the rest of the garden sure took off like a rocket when it got too hot to be a career weed puller. I need more cardboard! We put up 3 cow panels for a double row of tomato plants. I sat on my butt and scooched down the rows with a machete, cutting holes in the cardboard and planting my tomato plants. Those tomatoes grew taller than me and the cow panel trellis worked out awesome!!!

trying to post picture of tomato trellis but stooped computer is not cooperating....


I love the Baker Creek catalog! I never knew tomatoes came in so  many colors! I have planted purple cauliflower, yellow carrots, purple skinned carrots, blue(ish) tomatoes, purple mustard greens, 3' long green beans and other vegetables that you don't find at the BORING grocery store!


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 5, 2016)

I use the cattle panels for the tomatoes too.  And  gourds and cucumbers and any  beans, green,  limas, etc. that are not bush type, and peas... and just keep cutting the feed bags....I just tear them, not as neat but then I cover them with hay and stuff and go ahead and put any manure you want on top of that as it will not burn them by the time it gets down through the cardboard/feed bags...


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 5, 2016)

Glad to see I'm not the only one ooooohing & aaaaahing over the seed porn.   Had no garden this past year and swear that will not be the case this year.   I can't wait for Spring!   I'm saving any of my paper feed bags but, most are not that.  One of my jobs is in stores where I often  get big boxes covering pre-set product sets to put out..   I bring the boxes home for use in walkways primarily.  Have my panels & posts waiting.....anxious to do this!!!   Getting all my canning stuff together & looking to buy a used stove to set in the garage for canning to keep heat from house. 

Never had a car in there    have bathroom, sinks, etc. already there.  It's set up like an apartment actually but I moved the furniture out (with my son!).   Have chairs & big folding table to work at....ready !!


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 6, 2016)

Hooray for lazy weeders! I'll start saving! 

I will be learning how to can this year.  Partially because I am running low on freezer space these days! 

I had told my daughter she can  pick out something new and interesting to plant in the garden.  Sounds like she might go with watermelon... Can't blame her on that!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 6, 2016)

It all sounds so Good!!....NH ya may want to start some inside before weather Breaks up there...especially on those that have long 'Seed to Harvest' days...this will give ya a Headstart on those days and continue harvesting before Frost....some of the watermelons have some really long days til Harvest on them....we grow Jubilees here...the biggest this yr was 48lbs....a couple of yrs ago had a 53 lb'er.... they are my Favorite....here's a pic of the big one this yr...
....bet your little one would love it how my Mom used to fix them....cut into cubes.. freeze in ziplock bags...then pull em out and put in blender for a Watermelon Slush!!...MMmmm!!! Good...she did cantaloupe too.


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 6, 2016)

That's a great idea,  watermelon slush! It's nice to have treats that don't have a ton of added sugar and processed junk! 

I do start seeds...  But the long things like watermelon are still tough.  I usually can't put anything in the ground until memorial day or even June 1st.


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 6, 2016)

There are a few shorter watermelons but still they do take time. Try a cold frame in the garden, some 2x10 or 2x12 scraps of wood nailed in a rectangle and an old glass window overtop  a couple of weeks before last frost date.  If you can get a couple old storm windows from the aluminum windows they will last longer than one with  a wood frame.  Take the top off (as soon as they sprout) in  the daytime unless it is real cold, put it on at night and they will have a faster start to getting you to some  watermelons while not having to transplant them.  And then just lift the frame off when they start to spread and it is warmer.


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 6, 2016)

I am with you! This year was closer to July as we had a late frost come through that killed most everyone's lovely started gardens. By the time we were able to plant, it was just too late. I had been so excited for a garden too...


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 6, 2016)

Good idea farmerjan.  I have about a million old windows lying around (husband can't say no to free stuff!) so I'll try to make that happen. 

We planted late this year and then had a massive drought. Bad year.  I ended up with a lot of beans and a couple tomatoes.  Everything else was unimpressive. Or didn't grow at all.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 6, 2016)

The smaller 'Personal' melons don't take nearly as long so just be sure to look at that 'Days to Harvest' or 'Seed to Fruit' info on pkgs....the seeds that make bigger plants ya can put in paper sacks (lunch bag or take out size) to give more root room and when it gets warm enough to put out just dig the hole and put it in...it will not set the Plant back getting used to new soil and root room....ya do have to keep sack in plastic pot or something to support sack....if really thin then double....we start tomatos in late Feb to early Mar here...last average frost date is Apr 10....the sack keeps plant from getting root bound in those little starter cups or peat pots.


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 6, 2016)

All that mulch will be a BIG help to overcome drought conditions.  And if you do water, it will keep the moisture from disappearing into the air in 5 min flat....I run soaker hoses along the plants when it gets real dry, water goes where it needs to be, the mulch holds the moisture and you don't have to water but a couple of times during the drought.  If it rains alot, the mulch will keep the plants from getting muddy and scraggly and after a year or two, the earthworms will create alot of deep burrows that will actually cause the water to sink further into the soil and it won't get waterlogged either.  Honest, it does work.  Plus you can get into the garden without tracking 5 lbs of red clay soil, like here, in on your feet.


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 6, 2016)

You can also make A frame type cold frames with the windows so don't have to have a frame, just be able to open the 2 ends for air when it gets hot inside during sunny days.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 6, 2016)

I love the paper sack idea @CntryBoy777 

Better than little peat pots that tend to dry out. And you don't need to worry about putting them in bigger pots if they grow faster than expected before you can put them out. On my list for next spring!

I didn't have a lot of beans this year, I think a deer got into the garden and ate all the leaves it could reach which means everything to about 6' high. Rabbits aren't that tall  I re-planted but for some reason they didn't take. It ate the growing tips of the cucumber plants as well, guess the leaves were too spiny but those came back OK.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 6, 2016)

This is my tomatoes early this spring. See the cardboard? It made a HUGE difference! I put up 3 and made a double row of tomato plants. I spaced the panels I think..... 18 inches apart-just enough to squeeze my butt between them so I could sit between them and get the tomatoes planted. Now the tomatoes are a couple of feet taller than the T-posts, but we have a hard freeze (24*) Thursday night that will knock 'em out.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 6, 2016)

Really Nice and really Neat 'Idea' their Bay....we learned a Lot when we lived in Fl...and using cardboard and shredded paper in that 'Sugar Sand' they call Dirt.......got my Mom to doing it and she used feed sacks to....though she only had fence 4x2 welded 5' down the single row to tie to...she did it for all her running peas and beans too...she plant running speckeled butter beans on outside fence cause the deer don't eat em.......we are always dumping leaves there too.


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 6, 2016)

Bay, did you run a board or strings across the CPs to support the branches as they grew?  or did the branches growing thru the CPs hold them enough?


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 6, 2016)

Paper sacks are good but if you need to hold more weight, think small boxes, KFC tubs, etc.  You can dig a hole, cut the bottom/sides of the box at planting.  it will compost away.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 6, 2016)

Mini Horses said:


> Bay, did you run a board or strings across the CPs to support the branches as they grew?  or did the branches growing thru the CPs hold them enough?


I did nothing to them. The branches grew through the CP's and held themselves up. I don't mind some intensive preparation work to make it easy later on! After the vines die and I clean them up, I'm going to pile the sheep poop, lime and azomite in there and cover with feed sacks--and be ready for spring!


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 6, 2016)

Love it! Those panels truly are the best invention ever!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 6, 2016)

We have super weeds here... 

They will find any crack,, any hole, any weakness to crawl through.  Spiny pigweed is the worst culprit, but the Bermuda grass runs a close second.  I'm so tired of weeds....

But, yes on the cattle panels.  They have a multitude of uses that the original inventor prolly never thought of!


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 7, 2016)

Alright folks...  Here's the drama in my town these days. We have a five town school district. One town outnumbers the rest,  that town is also much wealthier than the rest of us.  So they can out vote us quite easily.  Due to the school operating budget and the 22 million dollar renovation to our high school all our taxes went up.  The rich town had the smallest increase.  The town next to us,  the increase in the school portion of their taxes was more money than the operating budget for their entire town! 

Big doings,  lots of meetings between Selectmen and the school board. Not a lot of results. Not a lot of happy people.  First meeting last night... More to come.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 7, 2016)

Gives a new meaning to 'Trickle Down Economy' sounds like to me........and this will be the reaction to the 'Tax Bill' when it is all said and done....


----------



## Bruce (Dec 7, 2016)

Sounds like it is time to kick the rich town out of your district. They wouldn't want to associate with lowlifes like the people in the other 4 towns anyway


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 7, 2016)

They threatened to leave the district once...  I have no idea why we didn't say OK!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 7, 2016)

Being at that meeting would be entertainment for sure! I used to live in a tiny Podunk town that had a tiny Podunk TV station. They televised the commissioners court, let the arguments begin!


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 7, 2016)

Fortunately we have a friend who is a selectmen in the next town over.  People are livid. This area had a real issue between the townies who have been here forever and the "flatlander"  transplants. Mostly from Mass and CT.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 7, 2016)

And here I thought "flatlander" was a VT term. Didn't know it was used in NH as well.


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 8, 2016)

Yep sure do use it here too! 

Heading out shortly to check out a free shed.  I've got dibs on it,  but have to figure out if we can move it.  It isn't pretty but looks like it might be big enough for me to milk and store grain in. I've been milking outside under a makeshift tarp cover.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 8, 2016)

Hopefully it won't be too difficult...even if ya have to get it in just a few pcs and then put it back together to suit ya!!...


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 8, 2016)

Well we have to borrow my step-dad's trailer.  If he hauls it for us he'll be all nervous and make us take it apart.  If he lets us borrow his truck and trailer we'll probably throw the thing on there and not tell him the details lol!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 8, 2016)

Hope it works out for ya!  Free is good


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 8, 2016)

The guy emailed me last night to make sure I knew the shed was kind of ugly... I assured him practicality wins for me and I can always paint the darn thing. I didn't tell him it's just going to have goat poop in it anyway


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 8, 2016)

Well I don't consider ya 'Goat Poop'...if ya are going to be milking in it....


----------



## Bruce (Dec 8, 2016)

"Free to good home" (as long as you don't mess it up!) 

What are the dimensions of the shed and of the trailer? It can overhang the sides of the trailer a bit, probably still narrower than a semi.


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 8, 2016)

We are going to measure now...  Trying  to get a cranky 4 year old and husband out of the house is interesting. 

My 4 year old is having one of those days  where she is acting like a 3 year old with a 13 year old attitude. She inherited her stubbornness from both of us. It seems to have multiplied.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 8, 2016)

Attitude math!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 8, 2016)

Attitude squared.  Funny but would be funnier if I didn't have to deal with it!


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 8, 2016)

My nephew is the same way.... it got amplified somewhere in utero and he is a force to be reckoned with!


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 8, 2016)

Well her grandmother spoils her so that's not exactly helpful.  She's also wayyyyy too smart for her own good so again,  not helpful! 

Ugly shed is 8x10 and will be coming to my house next week.  Yes! 

Currently waiting for my husband, who is checking out a Blazer some dude wants to trade for his Luv. Blazers are the perfect size for grain and goat moving! Lol


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 8, 2016)

Just wait til those Teen yrs come....that 'Fruit and Tree' thing has its own 'Math' to factor in.... ..


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 8, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> Well her grandmother spoils her so that's not exactly helpful.  She's also wayyyyy too smart for her own good so again,  not helpful!
> 
> Ugly shed is 8x10 and will be coming to my house next week.  Yes!
> 
> Currently waiting for my husband, who is checking out a Blazer some dude wants to trade for his Luv. Blazers are the perfect size for grain and goat moving! Lol



Is that a Chevy Luv truck by chance???  We had one that my brother drove when he was in high school!


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 8, 2016)

Yep! It's a '79 mini one ton with a flat bed.  He loves it but it's a nightmare to  drive and it only has two seats...  Not helpful when you have kids.


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 8, 2016)

Probably will be getting the Blazer next week also.  Has high miles but little to no rust and is pretty solid.  All highway miles.  Those engines are a dime a dozen  so if we have to replace it,  it's not the end of the world.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 8, 2016)

Bolt the car seats to the flatbed!


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 8, 2016)

My daughter we would probably love  that.


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 9, 2016)

Pardon me for a moment....  

IT'S SO COLD!!! 

OK I'm good now


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 9, 2016)

May have to 'Put another Log on the Fire'.....


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 9, 2016)

Haha we have an outdoor pellet boiler.  It's warm inside...  Cold outside! And I haven't put the plastic on all the windows yet so kind of drafty in here.  But turned the heat up a little to compensate. 

My dog Clara (55 lbs)  slept  in my lap half the afternoon.  Apparently she's cold.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 9, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> IT'S SO COLD!!!



I know!   We're in the 40's!  

Probably a bit colder where you are, huh?


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 9, 2016)

Yeah...  Low of 12 tonight...


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 9, 2016)

28 right now and low of 21 tonight 

We might get down to 12 at during the coldest time in NC, that's just "stupid cold" IMHO!


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 9, 2016)

Want to know what below zero feels like? Come on up to NH in a month or two! At - 20 we usually end up with frozen pipes.  Heat tape just isn't enough! 

You know what? My ducks would swim in the stream at -20. Amazing creatures,  they are!


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 9, 2016)

OK hold on...  Getting back on the complaining train here.  I was just informed that my town has the SIXTH highest taxes in the state.  And the town next to me,  in the same school district,  has the 71st highest.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 9, 2016)

Time to get the town line moved!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 9, 2016)

Guess who is 'Paying the Bills'?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 9, 2016)

X2!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 9, 2016)

Ummmm no. I've felt the "real feel" 0 (wind chill). No way on earth would I want to feel -20 I'd DIE Now you wouldn't want that, would ya? 

That's why I love NC. It gets cold enough to remind why you don't like the cold. Hot enough to remind why you don't live further south. Enough snow to remind you why you don't like it 


Sorry about the taxes, that stinks


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 9, 2016)

Nah you wouldn't die,  you get used to it 
However I do  have a dog that would like to arrange a vacation stay in NC. She needs a blanket on the couch from now until March


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 9, 2016)

I spent some time in Antarctica and really found out what cold was.


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 9, 2016)

Wow um why Antarctica? I totally can't compete with that


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 10, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> Wow um why Antarctica? I totally can't compete with that



I worked as a contractor for the agency that supports the Antarctic Research Program. Our folks did Air Traffic Control from New Zealand down to Ross Island where the center was.


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 10, 2016)

Oh wow. Is that program involved with CRREL? Seen some cool stuff from some of the guys there,  one came to speak at a school I worked at. Their main office is less than a half hour from me.


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 10, 2016)

Forecast says up to 8 inches of the  fluffy white stuff tomorrow night into Monday... Here we go.  At least we'll have a white Christmas!


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 10, 2016)

Always truly enjoyed looking out in the morning after a fresh overnight coating of snow. Everything so clean and white. The sparkles from the early morning sun just so bright. 

Then the plows go by and wreck the landscape view, then you have to actually go outside and work in it, and everything gets wet and cold... Oh, and wet. Then when you drive, all that gravel and salt and chemicals they put on the roads get all over your car and you get chipped paint and cracked windshields & over time damages the paint. I learned to hate magnesium chloride... Yeah sure, it doesn't freeze till -30 or somesuch, but it picks up every bit of dirt from the road and coats your car and windshield & that stuff is very difficult to get off. And it stains/ruins aluminum tire rims. Then it melts and you get all that glorious mud...

Yeah, I think I'm ok down here


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 10, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> Oh wow. Is that program involved with CRREL? Seen some cool stuff from some of the guys there,  one came to speak at a school I worked at. Their main office is less than a half hour from me.



They do things at the same places but they aren't related. CRREL provides scientific support and programs.  The ATC folks are all a bunch of retired military controllers.


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 10, 2016)

Cool.  So,  what's the coldest temp you've experienced?


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 10, 2016)

We were only in Antarctica when it is their summer and rarely gets much under -35 or so.  One summer an advance team had to go in early and it was something like -84 degrees there.  Some of those guys have been going there every year for 20 years so I was happy to only go for a visit.


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 10, 2016)

Haha WOW  no thanks.  It gets to - 25 occasionally here.  It is not fun.  At all.


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 11, 2016)

Well it's 2 degrees here. Wahoo!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 11, 2016)

We woke up to a balmy 65!


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 11, 2016)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 11, 2016)

Despite our best efforts,  the first cold snap of the year often claims the weakest  (of the birds...).  Our tom has passed. He hasn't been acting right for a couple days...  And he was fairly old. So not surprising. Hens are good still,  I'll be keeping an eye on them.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 11, 2016)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 11, 2016)

Thank you.  I'm sad because I hate things dying but I'm not as attached to the turkeys as my husband is.  They are his pets like the goats are mine (with less cuddling).  He doesn't know yet.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 11, 2016)

Oh that is sad to Hear!!....any loss is not good, but we can't 'Control' everything as we would Prefer....and weather is certainly one we can't....and age plays a part too....Hope he handles it well....and sounds like some Replacements will be on the 'Agenda' in Spring.


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 11, 2016)

Yeah he has been wanting  a bourbon red tom. We only kept Gobbles because he was so friendly. Not a ton of friendly toms around.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 11, 2016)

Ahhhh, so sorry.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 11, 2016)

Sorry about your Tom. I had a Tom turkey once until he got in the bad habit if chasing cars. He got run over.

We will have a high today of 68*. Not THAT'S the winter I know and love!


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 11, 2016)

Sorry your DH lost his tom turkey... As for weather, Yup...57F right now & I'm letting the coals burn out in the wood stove. Don't expect I'll need to fire it up again till about mid week when night temps drop into the 30s again.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 11, 2016)

So sorry to hear this. 
One of my son's has turkeys and boy does he love them. 
Sounds similar to your DH. 
When we lose one it breaks my heart because I know how much DS loves his turkeys.


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 11, 2016)

Thank you! He's still at work with no cell service so he doesn't even know yet. I'm not much of a bird person but he loves the darn things!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 11, 2016)

Must by a guy think! One of SBC's adult son LOVES his turkeys! Like really loves them, its kinda sweet.

Hate that y'all lost him. Friendly toms are pretty rare.


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 11, 2016)

We hatched out a couple of eggs last year and I discovered what a mean tom is like.  Holy cow! The thing was terrifying! And he especially hated me.  He's in the freezer now... 

Needless to say I'm not looking forward to getting a replacement tom. Maybe he'll keep the hens as pets. I can only hope!


----------



## norseofcourse (Dec 11, 2016)

Sorry about losing your tom.  Winter hit here, too, though not quite as cold as your area.


----------



## TAH (Dec 11, 2016)

Sorry about your tom

We had a tom, he loved me but no one eles. I cokukd hold him he would follow me everywhere, but not having him get along with anyone else just wouldn't work so he went to the freezer.


----------



## lcertuche (Dec 11, 2016)

Poor turkey!


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 13, 2016)

The other day when I went  out to do morning chores two of my does had frost on them as if they had slept outside.  The two my herd queen is not super fond of.  So we had a friend come up and help move another little building in their pen in case they're being pushed out. my herd queen is retired and she's only here to keep the peace so she better shape up! Lol,  nah she has squatters rights at this point.


----------



## lcertuche (Dec 13, 2016)

Poor girls!


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 13, 2016)

Maybe un-retire her...


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 13, 2016)

Well..  She's 8 1/2 and has only been bred once,  she's quite overweight...  I'm afraid it would be a big risk. I got her as a pet before I knew a blessed thing about  dairy goats. I never expected her to be a breeder. Plus she's very hard headed and won't let an inexperienced buck near her,  lol.  She's so sweet with people at least!


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 13, 2016)

So someone was here with a Jeep they may want to trade for my husband's truck and my daughter looks out the window and says...  Man,  that's big. We can go get goats in it! Mommy,  let's take the Jeep and daddy can have your car! 

Love her.  I'm a Jeep girl.  So is she.  Yes!


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## TAH (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Baymule (Dec 13, 2016)

Love that girl!!


----------



## lcertuche (Dec 14, 2016)

I used to have a Jeep Cherokee and I hauled a calf, a couple of goats, and what seemed like tons of feed.


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 14, 2016)

So when I was teaching  I worked very closely with one woman who was amazing! I was the autism/behavior specialist so anyone who worked with me was either good... Or had a rough year! She is good! We became friends over  the years we worked together but have lost touch. Anyway I just found out her husband died this weekend.  He was 50. They just sent their youngest to college. I'm really sad about it. And my husband is working overnight tonight so I had to blab somewhere so forgive my non-farming blab. 

Not much happening here except it's about to get really cold!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 14, 2016)

That's what we are here for, so go ahead and blab. We don't always talk about animals, sometimes we talk about life's hurts. And this has to make you feel bad for your friend.


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 14, 2016)

I do...  And it's on top of a bunch of other crud.  Can't wait for 2017, it will be better!


----------



## misfitmorgan (Dec 15, 2016)

Sorry NH, i hope 2017 brings wonderful things for you!


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks,  me too! 

Would have been a lot of barking last night if we had a LGD. Coyotes were close.  And judging by the way my mutt Lui acted this morning,  they may have been in our yard. I've seen lots of rabbit tracks lately so not surprising.  But I don't  like it! 

Super windy today.  Which means they can't blow snow,  so my DH will be home soon


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 15, 2016)

Sorry to hear the news about your friend....and what affects you...has an affect on us all that consider you a Friend....and that is exactly 'What' friends are for...to 'Lean On' in a time of Need whether with or without it being animal related....sorry for the lack of work for your DH...but it will be an added 'Comfort' to have hime there with ya at this time....maybe he can trade the snow making this evening for a rifle to help 'Thin Out' the Threat....Stay WARM!!!....up there...Praying for y'all!!


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks! It's fine, he'll go work in the shop tomorrow and make some money.  No biggie. I think he'll be able to bring me to the calling hours tomorrow evening also. 

The wind is blowing pretty hard today.  Going to be a cold night for my outside critters.  Everyone is healthy and will get extra hay this evening.  Should be OK.  The only old animals I have are one of my old chickens and an old turkey her who we got with the tom that just passed. So hope for no more losses.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 15, 2016)

sorry to hear about your friend's husband hope all your critters stay warm!  We are in for a cold night here as well!

Had to chuckle about your DD's comment on the jeep...my DD(17) drives a jeep liberty and loves it!


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 15, 2016)

This one is a Liberty too.  Haven't heard back from the guy,  should know tomorrow if we'll be getting it! I used to have a Cherokee.  Loved it.  Should never have sold it! I am not a car person,  I like trucks and suv's! 

Stay warm!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 15, 2016)

Good luck, hope you are able to get it!


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 15, 2016)

Sorry to hear about your friend's husband. Hope you're able to get to the viewing... I'm sure she will appreciate that. Good luck on the jeep and hope y'all manage to stay warm up there.


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 16, 2016)

-10. Pipes are frozen


----------



## Baymule (Dec 16, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> -10. Pipes are frozen


I don't even know what to say. That is so far from what I deal with.....how in hell do you live with that?


----------



## Bruce (Dec 16, 2016)

That sucks


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 16, 2016)

Not happily. Yes it does suck and my husband took my car to work so I can't go get water either.  So I am going  to bring in the frozen buckets and put them by the heater and thaw them out for the critters.  It's going to be awesome


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 16, 2016)

Aw you poor girl... insult added to injury... Nice thing is when it's that cold the inside of your nose stops working WRT smell, so the lack of showers is easier to live with...   I doubt it's going to be awesome at all... for you or the animals.  sorry...


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 16, 2016)

I have ice cracking and melting in my kitchen now.  It's quite the sight. Yay NH. I would like to move now


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 16, 2016)

I had to go out and add hot water to the trough to thaw the ice but it's only 22 degrees here. I have no desire to do the -0 thing.  We do feel for you.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 16, 2016)

You can move to Vermont!


----------



## lcertuche (Dec 16, 2016)

All the way up to 34 this a.m. Tomorrow is suppose to be 64 so I'm planning on sending my cockerels to freezer camp. Trying to decide if I should keep one. They are just beginning to try protecting the girls, although so many are hard on my girls. So glad we're not dealing with frozen pipes. I feel for you but then again we don't get much really frigid conditions. Some years just a couple of really cold weather in Feb. or March.


----------



## SherryV (Dec 16, 2016)

NH Homesteader, sorry to hear about your frozen pipes.  Yes, it is cold here this morning too -10 and well as you know with the wind chill more like -30.  It's early in the winter for us to have this cold weather, feels like late January and February.  Sorry to hear about your Tom.  I'm learning a lot about what I will need to consider when setting up for when I finally get some animals. 

Good news for me, I found a new job for a non-profit (no more big corporate banks for me!!)  I start next week.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Dec 16, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> -10. Pipes are frozen


 mine too!! Yay!...not.

Better yet the well pump froze and shattered inside. So we will be picking up a new one today.


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 16, 2016)

Ugh that's not good! 

At least it's supposed to get warm this weekend!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 16, 2016)

Well if ya have to have some water for human consumption, don't forget about your hot water tank....just don't drain it completely....we've had to use it sometimes when power stays off for days....may not be much but certainly can get ya by in a pinch....still Praying for ALL of you dealing with this 'Mess'.


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 16, 2016)

We have bottled water for that thankfully! If it was a complete emergency I would call my step-dad, he's home this morning and their pipes never freeze!


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 16, 2016)

Well I think we are getting the Jeep tomorrow!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 16, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> -10. Pipes are frozen



sorry to hear this...


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 16, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> Well I think we are getting the Jeep tomorrow!



Yeah so what color is it?  DD's is a very pretty blue!


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 16, 2016)

It's silver.  And it has a 3" lift.  Because that's how we roll 

My husband will be sad to part with his truck but we need another practical vehicle.  Heck he has two more trucks! The farm truck and another one that needs an engine.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 16, 2016)

ohhh...a 3" lift!!  I wont be letting DH and DD read this... although she does have a custom tire cover for the spare(she saved up and paid for it)


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 16, 2016)

Cool on the jeep!  Did you get the pipes thawed out?


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 16, 2016)

No they're  still frozen.  My husband has to work through tomorrow afternoon and I'm not the type to crawl under the house,  I wouldn't even know what to do! 

Just heated up some water and refreshed everyone's supply.  Will do that  once more before bed.  Much warmer now.  It's 8! Haha!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 16, 2016)

Daaaang.....that stinks!!


----------



## TAH (Dec 16, 2016)

Frozen pipes are no fun!

We had 3 years in a row our pipes burst.


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 16, 2016)

Yeah I hate it.  Need to get more heat tape apparently! It'll be in the 40's by Sunday though!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 16, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> No they're  still frozen.  My husband has to work through tomorrow afternoon and I'm not the type to crawl under the house,  I wouldn't even know what to do!



Crawl under the house, as in basement? Here, under the house means a house set on blocks and you have to wriggle under the house. Our pipes froze (in a rent house) once and I crawled under the house with a hair dryer and extension cord run out the kitchen window. Luckily we had a gas stove, gas heater and a wood burning heater. I got the water thawed out! it was one of those rare times that we got ice and snow for 3-4 days. Any longer and we'd probably wreck every car and truck in Texas!


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 16, 2016)

Ha no I am a fellow manufactured home queen. So under the house is the same for me! I don't like to go under there,  lol


----------



## Bruce (Dec 16, 2016)

I dunno, for frozen pipes I think I'd go under with a couple of new pipe heat tapes. And the hair dryer isn't a bad idea though I don't know that they put out enough heat to overcome 8F. Can't hurt to try though. 



NH homesteader said:


> It's silver.  And it has a 3" lift.  Because that's how we roll
> 
> My husband will be sad to part with his truck but we need another practical vehicle.  Heck he has two more trucks! The farm truck and another one that needs an engine.



I'm not sure the one that needs an engine counts. You know how many months, years, decades can go by with those things.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 16, 2016)

Hoping you get those pipes thawed


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 16, 2016)

Well since all insects are 'Cold Blooded'...and snakes are too...now would probably be the 'Safest' time to do so...cause they don't 'Move' in single 'Digits'.....


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 17, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> Everyone around here uses rubber dishes in winter.  We use them year round.  Even the people who have their pigs trained to a nipper waterer ditch it in winter.  I just bring them water 2-3 times/day.  I do the same with all my animals.


Didn't want to hijack the other thread so I quoted this and am posting here 

You will probably want to consider a heated trough or bucket when you have does in milk. I don't know if you have freshened/milked does before- if I remember right you are newer to this part, hence the reason why I'm posting this. 

Does in milk drink ALOT of water. More than you'd think! Drinking 2-3 times a day could really cause issues, especially for higher output goats. If you want a decent amount of milk you will need to be sure they have water 24/7. 

Just a heads up


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 17, 2016)

Thanks,  yes I do know.  I could tell the days  my Nigie didn't drink enough last year.  I hope to not milk much in winter but my long term plan  is to get heated water for the goats anyway.  Not so much  for the pigs or chickens. Thanks


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 17, 2016)

I was just thinking, my goats would probably die in your weather! 

It was in the 20's and windy. They didn't want to come out of the barn for hay and wouldn't drink unless they had warm water. 

I had to give our 3y/o lamancha some warm goat milk cause she was crying and wouldn't leave me alone. 

They aren't spoiled brats or anything. 
Wimps.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 17, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> Thanks,  yes I do know.  I could tell the days  my Nigie didn't drink enough last year.  I hope to not milk much in winter but my long term plan  is to get heated water for the goats anyway.  Not so much  for the pigs or chickens. Thanks



I'm with you on not milking in winter, especially the last couple of days thru Monday here.....  DH ran electric to our goat shed last fall so that we could have heated water and lights...I am very thankful for that, it's so nice!!


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 17, 2016)

Oh wow! Your goats are spoiled! 


Mine are really fine.  Except the 2 y/o Nigie that came from a spoiled environment.  She's quite upset!


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 17, 2016)

The Jeep is here!  They've got the truck loaded on the trailer  

My husband is feeling 

And I'm  going


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 17, 2016)

Now my husband says he's not going to share "his"  Jeep.  Ha! Good luck! I'm going to put one of those "Crazy Goat lady"  stickers in the back window (thanks @Ferguson K for sharing) and see if he still wants to drive it!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 17, 2016)

That's awesome! Happy for you!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 17, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 17, 2016)

Nice jeep! I know you will enjoy that!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 17, 2016)

Really Nice!!...Glad for ya!!!...


----------



## Bruce (Dec 17, 2016)

Look, a redneck hood strut!


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 17, 2016)

Yeah...  There's that.  It's an '04 so if that's the worst  of it I'm happy!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 17, 2016)

Well in the Wind y'all are having up there, that little 'Twig' of a hood bar wouldn't hold the Hood up....looks like that one has a Chance...


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 17, 2016)

We MAY have tested out the 4wd snow wheeling in our yard.  So redneck doesn't bother me. Our daughter asked if we needed to test it some more...  In the other part of the yard.  Good girl! 

Side note.  The goats do NOT like it when you drive a vehicle where they do not believe vehicles belong. pigs do not mind.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 17, 2016)

Noooooo!  Jeep tracks in the yard - that's so cool.  I love your little girl!


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 18, 2016)

My darling super overweight  herd queen  has decided she doesn't want to share grain with anyone else.  Guess I'm going to start running interference during meal time! She and my other Nigie truly don't need grain.  My minis are still less than a year and need it...  Grr time for separate feedings. 

She's been a pain lately.  She's almost 9... She needs to be happy with her retirement home and show a little appreciation! Lol​


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 18, 2016)

She needs to practice an attitude of gratitude!  Goats, lol!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 18, 2016)

Mine is going on 10 and it is the opposite problem with the Boys keeping her from anything I give them...don't feed much grain at all....but, I have to 'Protect' her while she eats and she is just Soaking up the extra attention......she has even started coming up to me and nipping at my sleeve to give her some scratchings....I have to work on a separated feeding area away from the Boys so she can eat in Peace tho she does prefer 'Hand Feeding'....


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 18, 2016)

I had a wether like that.  He had to go.  He was super aggressive with the other goats though. 

I don't know what her deal is.  When I got her it was awesome how friendly she was and now it's annoying because we have to fight her off us so the others can have attention.  I'm not a fan of this bottle baby in your face friendly stuff. She's also a jumper,  as in jumps on people. She was a 4H goat so she is very people oriented.  But seriously lady! Lol. I do love her though.


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 18, 2016)

Well tonight everyone got to eat except the one I really want to eat!  Lol Peppermint is right on the edge of being big enough to breed this year.  She's a little wild (not with people,  she's just boisterous)  and the herd queen does NOT like her. 

Our friend who lives about a mile down the road lost 12 chickens last night.  He had a pair of Weasels. He saw them on his security camera,  unfortunately after the fact.  He shot one but is setting a trap for the other. Twelve dead and a few missing he thinks but he has so many it's hard to do a head  count. Terrible little creatures!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 18, 2016)

Sure hope he Gets it!!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 18, 2016)

Oh man. Does he know how they got in so he can block that opening? Doesn't take much of a hole for a weasel.


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 18, 2016)

Yes and preferably before it finds my house! My chickens are much harder to get to than his are...  But 12 birds? That's my entire flock.


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 18, 2016)

My husband went down and helped him set up a trap.  I think they know where it got in.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 18, 2016)

NH did ya get your pipes Thawed today?


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 18, 2016)

Yes! Thanks! Hope they stay that way!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 18, 2016)

So Happy for ya!!...that had to be very Miserable!!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 18, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> Yes and preferably before it finds my house! My chickens are much harder to get to than his are...  But 12 birds? That's my entire flock.


Mine too. Total chickens owned: 19 Total chickens lost: 7
2 to foxes
2 to a raccoon
1 to unknown medical issue but I think maybe she had a couple of strokes or something
1 to Fatty Liver Disease
1 to "unknown". Might have been FLD. She was the first I lost. Good at 8 AM. Dead but warm at 11. Not a predator. Didn't do an autopsy like I did on the last one I lost (FLD) that was similar. Fine, then dead.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 19, 2016)

OH dang, that's a lot of chickens to lose to some creepin' little varmints.  Hope he gets the other one - or that it goes far, far away!


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 19, 2016)

Like in the other direction from my house would work Lol! I don't know how many chickens I've had...  We gave some away and have only lost three.  One died during a wicked cold snap the first year we had them.  One was taken by some critter during the day,  and one had to be put down because she was having  strokes and couldn't walk anymore. Oh yeah and we had a rooster at one point for a week who disappeared, we think he tried to fight something  off to protect his ladies.  They were all fine. Good roo!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 19, 2016)

Ya gotta love a good roo!  I have a mixed breed roo out in the pasture that got spared the ax because he is the bravest (or stupidest) rooster I've ever owned.  But, very human gentle.  I once saw him chase a bunch of buzzards away from a dead rabbit carcass in my pasture.  He took on the whole pack of them, lol.  It was awesome!


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 19, 2016)

That is awesome! I have no idea what that one was but he was beautiful.  I think Barred rock crossed with something.  My Dominique is tough and he's respectful of humans,  after he learned the hard way it was a better idea for him...  Lol.


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 19, 2016)

DH worked overnight last night,  came home to go register the Jeep (it's in both our names so we both had to be there),  and go get pellets.  He loaded the boiler for me (my back thanks him!) and went back to work.  He'll be home around 9am to go get the shed...  And then he can take a nap lol. Good thing his boss lets them sleep a little when they work overnights. 

DD and I are going  to make a bazillion Christmas cards today and get them mailed out...  

Then the only major events this week are hoof trimmings for all (hopefully in the new shed!)  and a few last minute stocking stuffers for the kiddo...  And then some down time.  Supposed to get too warm to make snow so DH should be able to be home some later this week.  Yay!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 19, 2016)

Too warm to make snow on the mountain? The highest I see for us this week is .... 34F.


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 19, 2016)

Yeah us too.  It has to be below 26, preferably lower.  Otherwise it  gets slushy.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 19, 2016)

How was Killington making snow at the end of October?? Sure wasn't real cold then! Man they must waste a lot of money making "gonna be junk as soon as people ski on it" snow. 

In any case, Yea! for temps too warm to make snow so your husband can spend more than a few hours at home.


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 19, 2016)

Two reasons. One,  it's much higher elevation than DH's tiny mountain.  And two,  they can afford way better equipment that can handle higher temperatures.  That's why the little mountains can't keep up.  
Also they can  afford to waste their time and resources making snow because they can charge a billion  dollars for a lift ticket. 

But yes,  happy he'll be home.  Christmas is supposed to be 36 so Yay he'll be here! At least during the day!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 19, 2016)

I get a chuckle every time I read your "making snow"  Dunno why that makes me laugh but it really hits my funnybone!


----------



## babsbag (Dec 20, 2016)

@NH homesteader  Did you raise your own turkey for Thanksgiving?  If so I have some questions. I am thinking of raising a few for next year.


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 20, 2016)

I did,  I don't know if I'll be able to answer your  questions  but ask away! Lol

We raised 6 broad breasted turkeys this year.  We also have heritage turkeys but we had no luck with hatching this year so we went with the broad breasted as backup


----------



## Bruce (Dec 20, 2016)

I have not done so but know someone on BYC who did. Hint #1, if you want it for Thanksgiving, time it well. She ended up with a number of HUGE birds, like 35 pounds huge. I don't know what breed she had.


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 20, 2016)

If they were that big they were broad breasted. Supposedly you can raise them  in 4 months.  But,  just like the Cornish X that you can raise in 6-8 weeks,  you have to give  them a disgusting amount of food to do that.  We don't raise ours that way.  They take longer but they can walk and run the day we process them and we've never lost one to a heart attack or had leg issues.


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 20, 2016)

@Bruce my husband looked it up.  Killington's parking lot is higher than the top of his mountain. 

And @Baymule my husband says it is less funny than it is cold.  Although they do have a lot of fun sliding down the giant piles of snow after they make them. 





This is how snow is made.


----------



## babsbag (Dec 20, 2016)

So these are a few of my question. I plan on doing the broad breasted if I can get them at the local feed store, I don't plan on shipping any in. 

How many did you start with and how many made it to butcher? I have been told that they like to die. 

I don't want to stuff feed in them 24x7 so how long did yours take to get to butcher weight? I would like them small, about 12-14 lbs after cleaning. 

Can I let them live and free range with my chickens?
Will they come in to roost at night or go climb a tree like the wild turkeys?
If yours live with your chickens do you worry about them sharing diseases?


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 20, 2016)

Okay we've only raised them once but here's our experience.  We bought 6 and all of them survived.  I was very happy,  after raising meat chickens and losing so many.  

We raised them slowly,  with feed twice a day and they took 3.5 months to get to around 15 lbs.  They were in a Tractor and moved every day. They love grass! Oh,  should mention we had 4 hens and 2 toms and the hens grew a lot slower, obviously. 

Ours didn't even roost. I don't know if that's normal or not.  Our heritage birds do but these ones slept on the ground and ignored their roost.  They can't fly like heritage birds and I imagine their large breasts make it hard to balance? 

We did not put ours with our chickens. I take that back,  we brooded them with some chicks we got at the same time but split them up when they got larger.  Turkeys need higher protein food,  and I was also afraid of them beating up my chickens.  You should find out if blackhead is an issue in your area,  that's the primary concern with chickens and turkeys living together.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 20, 2016)

My FIL and a friend owned the Yodler in Stowe MANY years ago ... before snowmaking. My wife's birth certificate says she is an Innkeeper's Daughter. Given the vagaries of snow fall back in the early '60s, an Innkeeper's income wasn't stable. He figured that could be a problem now that he has a kid to support along with a wife. He sold the inn (now known as the "Inn at Little River") and went into business installing gas stations.


----------



## babsbag (Dec 20, 2016)

Thanks for the info. I was thinking 6 poults and hope for at least one. I am not sure about Blackhead but since we are hot and dry all summer it looks like it shouldn't be as much of a problem. It seems that I could put my chickens on a worming regime but I don't want to toss eggs all of the time so maybe worm a few times and then DE in the food. The problem with that is that I toss pellets on the ground more than I use a feeder.  

They do have to live together as I just don't have another pen. They have about 1/2 acre to free range on so they have tons of space. 

I feed higher protein to my chickens quite often as it helps with molt and egg production so the feed won't be a problem. 

I think I am going to try this. I will have to look up breeds for broad breasted as I am not sure what our feed store gets in. They order from Privett Hatchery and will order in whatever I want as long as the hatchery has them. It is nice as I don't have to mess with a minimum order that way. I will have to aim for the last shipment of the season, they stop shipping when it gets too hot.  I also need to see if Turkeys can get Mareks and vaccinate if needed. I have had that rear its ugly head in my flock so all birds I buy are vaccinated. The homegrown chickens seem to do fine without it.


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 20, 2016)

Sounds like it will work.  I have a friend who raises her turkeys in with her chickens,  they have separate houses but the same fenced in area. They do fine. 

There are only two broad breasted types.  White and bronze.  We did white,  they pluck cleaner and our feed store carries them twice a year and the bronze only once a year.  I have no idea why. 

I'm afraid I don't know about vaccinations.  My husband might.  I just order the birds and they show up.  I've never asked for them to be,  and I've never vaccinated birds born here either.  I should look into the merits of it but I'm afraid I'n ignorant about it all


----------



## babsbag (Dec 20, 2016)

I only vaccinate because I had Mareks in my flock years ago.  This hatchery will vaccinate the chicks for .10 so it is worth it for me. If I had never had Mareks I would not vaccinate.  I used to vaccinate ones that I hatched but most of them are sold before they ever leave my house so I don't do them anymore. The ones the broodies hatch seem to have no problems.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 20, 2016)

You might want to plan on lots of freezer space or line up family/friends that would like to buy a well raised turkey for Thanksgiving. Get 6 expecting only 1 to make it almost guarantees they will ALL make it


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 20, 2016)

Yeah 6 was too many for us.  One was for Thanksgiving and I'll probably end up giving one  to my parents...  Probably have another left over for next Thanksgiving lol.  I don't love turkey so it'll be a rare occasion I bother with  one.


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 21, 2016)

Well....  I'm a liar.  Not really but turns out  when the skiway wants to open on the 22nd,  they make snow the night  of the 21st even if it's not very cold. So DH has to work tonight and tomorrow night.  So he hasn't really slept since like Sunday? He had to go get my shed today because the guy's going away tomorrow.  He had to pretty much take it all apart because our trailer isn't big enough.  But it's here! Won't put it up til spring probably.  The guy gave us some metal roofing that wasn't on it even! 

I have nothing else interesting happening.  I'm actually looking forward to taking down decorations next week so I can have my living room back...  But Christmas with preschool age kids is pretty cool too!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 21, 2016)

Oh man - hope your DH can find a way to get some sleep!  Christmas with kids IS the best!  And, with grandkids - it's awesome!


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 21, 2016)

I promised him he doesn't have to do anything tomorrow but sleep! Then Friday I need his help again,  lol.   Need to do hooves.  He's much better at it than I am,  so I need his help! Plus it's warm this week (in the 30's! A heat wave!)  so we ought to just get it over with. 

We got the kiddo a Cinderella dollhouse/castle.  So he has to put it up the night  before and I have to set an alarm so I can see her find it in the morning! She's princess obsessed. She calls herself a "farmer Princess"


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 21, 2016)

"Farmer Princess" - that's awesome!


----------



## babsbag (Dec 21, 2016)

Farmer princess...LOVE IT!!!!

I am having Christmas with my kids...30 and 32 years old so not quite preschool but it is still awesome.    I remember many a Christmas eve getting the Santa gifts ready for the morning. Some of those were quite a challenge.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 21, 2016)

Don't forget the batteries @NH homesteader !! 

My dad is famous for giving my cousins things for Christmas that needed batteries but he never thought to provide them and my Aunt and Uncle frequently didn't have what was needed.


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 21, 2016)

She likes to play with the goats and pigs in her fancy dresses. Hehe. This  is why I don't buy expensive clothes for her!

No gifts with batteries this year. I try to avoid them for the most part.  She's getting dolls,  clothes  and books mostly.  I like low tech,  imaginative play sorts of things.  We got her a guitar for her birthday.


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 21, 2016)

I have often raised turkeys and chickens together and you do have to watch for blackhead in them but if they are "free ranging" it is much less of a problem. All the experts tell you it is a big NO NO to raise them together....they do need a higher protein, so be careful as the chicks can sometimes get some deformities from too high a protein when very small.  One old-timer in the purebred chicken world told me about it years ago and I'd kinda forgotten all the details.
We use a higher protein feed for the old English Game purebreds as it makes their feathers "harder" which is part of the breeds'  requirement.

I have the feed mill put DE in all the chicken feed that we buy by the ton, and add it to the mash for the chicks after they are about 3 weeks old. You figure that we only put 50 lbs per ton, so the chicks get a SMIDGEN in their feed.  Also, if you have a box for a dust bath, add some DE to that as it helps to keep the lice and all off them too. Use wood ashes and some lime also.

Turkey poults are sometimes hard to get started, they are dumb and need to be shown where/how to eat.  If you raise a few chicks at the same time the turkeys will do as "simon says".  Many people start out with a couple of chicks in with them just so they can show them how to eat and drink.  That's why when so many start just turkeys, they put bright colored marbles in the waterers so they will go peck on them and learn..."oh this is water  and I can drink it".... DUH... but that is why a hen shows them what to do...
I maybe lose one out of 20 so expect to raise most of what you get.  
You don't want a broad breasted breed to roost, the breastbone is soft and will get deformed if they are sitting on a roost, especially at a young age..  And they don't have the balance so it is better if they don't. 
NH is right, there are only 2 broad breasted types, the white and the bronze.  The bronze will grow a little slower than the white.  They will take about 4 months to reach the 15 lb size so yeah, you need to get them as late as you can.   And you can restrict their feed after they get their first set of feathers.  I would  try to get them in july if possible.  You can always increase their feed if they are not as big as you want as it gets closer. And you can kill them when they reach the target weight and freeze them until Thanksgiving.  The meat will taste just as good after being frozen as it will fresh.  It is the way they are raised and not whether they are fresh or frozen.... I had 20 that I raised and they DRESSED at 28 to 43 lbs. at 6 months.  They free ranged and only had 1 that had a crippled leg but it was that way from hatch.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 21, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> She likes to play with the goats and pigs in her fancy dresses. Hehe. This  is why I don't buy expensive clothes for her!
> 
> No gifts with batteries this year. I try to avoid them for the most part.  She's getting dolls,  clothes  and books mostly.  I like low tech,  imaginative play sorts of things.  We got her a guitar for her birthday.


Sounds like she needs to shop at Goodwill. Probably find plenty of fancy dresses for not too much so you won't mind if she plays with the animals in them.


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 21, 2016)

They're dumb but they also don't see well.  Hence the shiny things in their food and water!

I forgot I got mine in July,  so they were 4 months. They got along great with my Jersey Giants when we kept them together.

@Bruce she also inherited a TON of clothes from family members.  Everyone on my husband's side of the family has girls. I mean everyone.  It's kind of a problem,  lol.  Oh,  and he's adopted so go figure.  We have a local store to get used clothes for super cheap and we go there also.


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 21, 2016)

@babsbag that's great you get to spend Christmas with your kids! They're the same age as me and my brother,  lol. 

I asked my husband about putting it  together ahead of time and he got all "I am man,  don't question it"  haha.  He's good at that sort of thing.  I will not be involved.  I can't even follow directions on that sort of thing!


----------



## babsbag (Dec 21, 2016)

I don't think DH ever helped with the presents. Maybe a bike once. My boys were very much into Legos, Dinosaurs, Jurassic Park, and Star Wars. Most presents were wrapped but the big ones were always spread out in front of the tree and assembled, except the Legos, I drew the line on putting those together. But a lot of those other play sets can have a lot of little mundane pieces to snap together and decals to install.  Many sleepless Christmas Eves. 

You are the same age as my kids... I'm old...


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 22, 2016)

don't feel like the lone stranger there Babs... many of us are getting old... My kids are all in their 30s...


----------



## Bruce (Dec 22, 2016)

My kids are 9 years younger than @NH homesteader and her brother. But I'm a year or 2 older than @Latestarter so maybe you aren't THAT old @babsbag


----------



## Baymule (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm 61 and have another 40+ years to go before I kick the bucket. I'm going to have fun all the way!


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 22, 2016)

My mom just called. The test results are in and my grandfather does have cancer.  And it looks like it should have been detected a year ago.  I have some words for his doctors.  We live right next to a top notch cancer center but he's only up in NH in the summer so he'll be seen in FL. I wish he would come up for treatment. He'll have an appointment next week to hear his options I think. Sigh.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 22, 2016)

Oh @Baymule , you are ANCIENT!!! I won't be 61 until March 

So sad @NH homesteader !!!! Do you know what type of cancer? Hopefully one of the types that is reasonably treatable!!


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 22, 2016)

The more common form of lung cancer.  Don't  know names,  etc. I have cruddy auditory memory and I just heard it all on the phone.  If I read it I'll remember it forever.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 22, 2016)

That's very difficult to hear NH....I sure hope it goes Well!!....and our Thoughts and Prayers are with you and all your family....will be a stressful period for all of you..


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 22, 2016)

NH -what kind of shape is he in otherwise>  We all hope it turns our well.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 22, 2016)

So sorry to hear about your grandfather.  Hope he can get quick and helpful treatment!


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 22, 2016)

He has COPD but otherwise good.  He's 87 and he still plays golf a couple days a week and goes dancing at the retirement park! He should be on oxygen but he won't do it. He plays with my daughter when he's home though,  she loves him. His mother lived to 100.


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 22, 2016)

On a good note,  DH is home tonight because it's too warm and humid to make snow.  He came home at 1am last night because they were making slush and conditions haven't improved. Good skiing weather though. 

I need to  convince him to help do some hooves tomorrow and we have a few other little things we need to do.  I want to get 3 goats done tomorrow and the other half next week. In good weather we do them all at once but December is not good weather lol. Two of my Nigies have annoyingly fast growing hooves.


----------



## TAH (Dec 22, 2016)

I had a doe that needs her hooves done every 4-5 weeks!


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 23, 2016)

So sorry to hear about your grandfather. It's amazing the improvements they've made in lung cancer treatments and depending on the type, location, and size of the mass, could be minor or major. Sounds like otherwise he's pretty healthy and mobile. At 87, he's reached a decent age as well. I hope I make it that far. @Baymule  & @Bruce are making me feel like a youngun'... I won't even hit 60 for another 5 months! Shouldn't complain... I still have most of my hair and most of my teeth


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 23, 2016)

Thanks everyone.  I am worried my daughter won't see him again.  And i hope the treatments don't have a huge affect on his quality of life.  I guess I feel like if you make it to his age you deserve to go peacefully in your sleep.  I had already accepted that this is the likely diagnosis for the most part. I just wish I could afford to take my daughter to Florida. She's never been able to visit him there. So we will see what the doctor says next week.


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 23, 2016)

Oh,  and my mom turns 59 in January.  I think she might have a meltdown when she turns 60 lol!


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 23, 2016)

60 isn't a bad year and 66 isn't even thought about since you start forgetting things.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 23, 2016)

praying for your grandfather


----------



## Bruce (Dec 23, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> Oh,  and my mom turns 59 in January.  I think she might have a meltdown when she turns 60 lol!


My dad started feeling old when his first born (my older sister) hit 50. That was 13 years ago when he was 75 so your mom has a long way to go before she will feel old


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 23, 2016)

She kind of chooses to feel old I think.  We all used to go snowmobiling and do stuff but she's kind of turned into a little old lady prematurely. I wish I could get her more into the animals or something. She thinks the goats are adorable,  but she won't look at the pigs because she knows we are going to eat most of them.  And she hates poultry.  Haha.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 23, 2016)

She should meet @CntryBoy777. Maybe some of his "look on the sunny side" attitude would rub off


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 23, 2016)

I take that as a Compliment....and I guess I owe it to my Mom...she not only 'Taught' it to me but gave me the 'Genes' too....I figure if I don't have much 'Knowledge and Experience' with animals and am Learning....I can contribute some kind words of Support to others and attempt to put a Smile or Laugh on a few 'Faces' everyday...at least that is my 'Goal'...it seems that I have found my Place in the 'Herd'....


----------



## Bruce (Dec 23, 2016)

CntryBoy777 said:


> I take that as a Compliment....and I guess I owe it to my Mom...she not only 'Taught' it to me but gave me the 'Genes' too....I figure if I don't have much 'Knowledge and Experience' with animals and am Learning....I can contribute some kind words of Support to others and attempt to put a Smile or Laugh on a few 'Faces' everyday...at least that is my 'Goal'...it seems that I have found my Place in the 'Herd'....



So far you are batting 1000, I don't think a day has gone by that I didn't smile at at least one of your posts.


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 23, 2016)

DH and I did 3 goats worth of hooves today. The buckling,  wether and one of the does. Told off the wether,  he's such a pain in the rear. The buckling is finally getting the buck face going. Haha he's so cute.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 23, 2016)

Your talking about the 'New Look'....but there is no Pic.....just what are we to do, just take your Word for it?....


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 23, 2016)

I know,  he never does it when I'm prepared!


----------



## TAH (Dec 23, 2016)

Did you ever figure out how old your wether is?


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 23, 2016)

Arg! No and today would have been the perfect day!


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 25, 2016)

Stayed up late building a Cinderella castle/dollhouse.  Glad my husband is good at these  things because I am not! 

Woke up early so I don't miss the grand reveal as there is a giant castle in our living room and I think my daughter is going to be a tad bit excited about that. 

DH has to work this afternoon. Darn weather,  but at least he has the morning off. 

Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 25, 2016)

Sigh...  Had a goat get stuck in the hay feeder.  Glad DH was home to help.  Could have managed but it's much easier when he's here! 

LGD sounds good about now.


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 25, 2016)

I don't remember the style of your feeder - is it similar top the Premier1 feeder plan?

Ours is and I was wondering if I shouldn't close up the ends since one of fat bottomed ewes gets all the way up inside looking for that last scrap of alfalfa


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 25, 2016)

I have no idea what the Premier 1 is..But he got partially stuck  in the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 25, 2016)

Was the Cinderella castle a big hit and did she get up at 4 AM to see it??? 


I don't think an LGD would have kept the goat out of the feeder.


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 25, 2016)

Ours isn't quite like that but I can see them getting stuck in it.


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 25, 2016)

Nope but haven't you read SBC's  stories of her LGD's alerting her to goats stuck in such situations? Would have been nice to have something alerting me to an issue! 

The castle was a HUGE  hit! But no,  we ended up waking her up at 8. She likes to sleep in.  I am the luckiest mom ever! My husband's psychotic dog usually wakes me up though.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 25, 2016)

You have a 4 Y/O daughter that DOESN'T get up before the crack of dawn on Christmas day?? There is something seriously wrong with her, I'd see her pediatrician about that!


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 25, 2016)

Her pediatrician said we are her easiest patients.

I saw this shirt the other day.  It is my daughter. On a bad day.  On a good day she's the easiest kid ever. 



DH is Irish and I'm Scottish.  We are a frightening family,  lol. 

But yeah she's like me.  We like our sleep!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 25, 2016)

Aren't you lucky to have a child who likes to sleep!  Mine were always up at the crack of dawn on Christmas morning. But, they come by it honestly, because I am an early riser too.  Glad the princess farmer loved her castle.  Hope ya'll had a wonderful day!


----------



## lcertuche (Dec 26, 2016)

The Wildbunch woke us up long before the chickens, so you know it was early, lol. This a.m DH's darn tablet kept going off because it was 100% charged. I couldn't get back to sleep. I have to travel to the big city today to visit one of my son's and I'm already sleepy. We also have to get DH and DS's glasses repaired, hopefully. What a pain to have to wear glasses 24/7. I'm glad mine are only for reading and close work.


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 27, 2016)

In the 40's today.  Watching the snow melt...  Big storm headed our way Thursday into Friday,  no definite predictions yet.... Local news says 6+ inches,  DH saw somewhere more like 8-12.


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 27, 2016)

Temps all this week in the 50's days, most nights mid-30's.  Have had some rainy misty stuff last two days but I had taken the rain gauge in when we had the teens so don't know how much. There is some muddy conditions now though. We are set to get rain towards the end of the week and then sun and nice in 40-50's again for the weekend. Gonna move a group of cows 7/10 ths mile down the road to winter pasture next weekend.  Got all the calves there tagged yesterday, so I can match numbers to mommas and see which 4 still haven't calved.  Lost one cow, she was getting old and we debated selling her this past year, should have.  Now gotta figure out who her calf is, and get it in to feed.


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 27, 2016)

Oops, just hit 60,  should stay in mid 50's most of the week they are saying.  Not good for Wintergreen and the other ski resorts....


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 27, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> Nope but haven't you read SBC's  stories of her LGD's alerting her to goats stuck in such situations? Would have been nice to have something alerting me to an issue!
> 
> The castle was a HUGE  hit! But no,  we ended up waking her up at 8. She likes to sleep in.  I am the luckiest mom ever! My husband's psychotic dog usually wakes me up though.



two things-

NOT all LGD's will alert. Callie was far above and beyond the rest. No dog like her. 
She was definitely the most in-tune dog. Yes, we have other dogs that have rescued goats from drowning and alerted us but lets just say it may not be the norm. I think some of it is the individual dog and some is the relationship to the goats and some is relationship to their humans.

LOL- We never did Santa.  Some years we do Christmas some not. I struggle with the whole Christmas thing. But anyway, our kids would get up we would eat breakfast, shower, dress and then the "Christmas" would begin. We always did the 3 gifts. Figured if it was good enough for the Savior of the world it was good enough for the children.


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 27, 2016)

My parents and in laws go a bit crazy with Christmas.  I am now trying to get kiddo back into a normal routine. Ugh.  

No I assumed not all LGD 's would do that but it would be nice! All the other goats were standing around like nothing was out of place...  Not real observant (or they didn't care).


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 27, 2016)

Haven't you ever stood there and laughed at a friend or family member that did something really idiotic (OK... stupid!) and got themselves hurt or in a predicament? I'd have to guess it was the latter rather than the former.


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 27, 2016)

DH and I are beginning to look into what would need to happen  for us to move... We aren't happy here,  between taxes and politics and running into people I've known since I was 5 every  time I go to the grocery store.  The heroin epidemic is getting bad here too.  People you'd never expect.  Feet of snow and mild seasonal depression don't mix well either! We'll see...  Going to talk to our friends in TN and check out other areas.  Might even stay in NH but get out of this immediate area. Don't know but starting to research.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 27, 2016)

We usually take this wk to 'Discuss' the past yr, and to 'Look Ahead' to evaluate the coming yr....I think you 2 are young enough to 'Look' ahead and get into the Best location for ya to be 'Happy' and to work together to 'Live your Dream'....if it requires a Move, then be mindful so the location will give ya the room to 'Develope' that dream....opportunities don't come around often, so if ya see it 'Grab a Hold' of it...and don't 'Look Back'.....Enjoy the 'Ride'!!


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 27, 2016)

There are a couple things that are non-negotiable for us when considering places to live. We won't move anywhere colder than here,  anywhere with wolves, or anywhere with laws making homeschooling a challenge.  And we must have strong 2nd amendment rights wherever we go.  That narrows it down  lol


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 27, 2016)

Well, ya oughta give E Tenn area a serious 'Look' then...really some pretty land over there...your friends can help ya out with local info, but it is Nice.... and it would be the other side of the Mountains from the folks in NC too!!


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 27, 2016)

Careful there cntryboy... there's quite a large NC contingent round these here parts...   Oh... unless of course you meant that as a "POSITIVE" thing... Look at TN but don't rule out KY as well... TN doesn't have income tax but has high sales taxes and property taxes (compared to KY). As an aside, several member of my ustabee immediate family live in TN. Local politics and "holier than thou" lifers can present some issues there... Still very nice out east in TN and they have good hunting. Hubby might even be able to get a job at one of the "local" ski areas...


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 27, 2016)

Okay @Latestarter ....I must admit to not knowing about Ky, because since being an adult, I have lived in Tn, Fl, and Ms. So, I can't 'Speak' for the others ....tho, I knew ya had been 'Looking' at some land there...and had to 'Leave an Opening' for ya to 'Step' thru........and, with 'What' they are paying in NH it will seem like 'Chump Change' anyway......and ya better not get me 'In Trouble' from ANY from across the 'Mountains'... ....was reminding NH that there'd be 'Goats' in the Neighborhood....really Good 'Goats' and maybe the LGD she has been 'Thinking' about...


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 28, 2016)

Of all taxes,  sales tax probably bothers me the least.  It just motivates me to buy less...  And I already don't buy as much as most people! 

We'll see what happens...  It will be a while either way but can't hurt to look into it. 

So the updated weather forecast is calling for 12-16 inches of snow tomorrow through Friday.  Guess I'd better get my shopping done today!


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 28, 2016)

Like most places property taxes are all over the place in Tennessee depending on locale.  Nashville is 60 miles from us and we have friends who have less $$ invested and pay more taxes.  Ours is pretty reasonable but we are very rural.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 28, 2016)

Mom always said that it never Hurt to 'Look'....cause ya can't 'Shoot a Target' until ya know what a 'Target' looks like...and a couple can 'Sing' from the same Book, but until they are 'On the same Page' there will never be 'Unity of the Song'...


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 28, 2016)

We bought a new generator today.  Yes! Biggest issue is that when we lose power we have no heat.  We have been using a very old,  really weak one my grandfather had but my DH had to basically supervise it to keep the blower going. This one will power the boiler,  blower,  fridge and freezer and some lights.  Good enough for me! 

We lose power a lot...  The lines have quite an interesting route over the mountain to get here. Someday we will have solar...  Someday.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 28, 2016)

Save it (solar) for your new place...  why waste it there?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 29, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> We bought a new generator today.


Congrats!  Good feeling to know you have a dependable back-up, huh!?!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 29, 2016)

Ya know......... northeast Texas is becoming the place for BYH'ers to move to! Jus' sayin'.........


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 29, 2016)

Haha! Yeah...  Texas is too hot! 

And yes,  really nice knowing we will have heat no matter what! And DH is home until tomorrow evening so he'll be here through the storm!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 29, 2016)

We don't have any mountains around here, but we lose power pretty regularly too...I know it feels good to have another source to keep things going during those times...I have to check out the one up at the house and get it running, it has been many yrs since it has and just haven't looked it over yet....we have propane for heat so that isn't an issue, but it is needed to pump the water and with the animals, it would really be nice to have....


----------



## lcertuche (Dec 29, 2016)

Our only heat is a old wood stove. I always know we can have heat even if we have to go to the woods and drag up brush. It doesn't put off a lot of heat but enough for one warm room or a few cool rooms. I can always slow cook something on it or put an iron skillet on the coals to cook if I have to. We usually don't have electric go off for more than a few hours at a time but if it does then I have heat. Our freezer never has much in it and usually will stay cold if we keep the door shut. I am slowly switching over to canned foods so I won't have to worry about that.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 29, 2016)

@NH homesteader is your generator connected to a panel that has the breakers for the "must have" power users?

When you say "solar" are you talking fully off grid?


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 29, 2016)

Not yet.  DH has to order a transfer switch. I honestly don't know how this stuff works...  That's his job! 

And yes that would be ideal but obviously that's a lot of money and work away!


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 30, 2016)

Power stayed on and we only got maybe 8 inches of snow.  

I was not feeling  well at all last night and was afraid I was getting  sick. Well I feel moderately OK today so I guess it was nothing major. Weird. I had my husband get our daughter ready for bed....  Man it's a good thing I'm around because the two of them can't handle much without me  lol!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 30, 2016)

Hope you feel better!


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 30, 2016)

Thanks! Me too, DH was to work tonight so I'll be on my own!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 30, 2016)

no snow forecasted here by us until Monday(then maybe a mix), hope you feel better!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 30, 2016)

I don't think we got even 1", guess it was all saved up for you!

Given a chance, I bet the 4 Y/O could get herself ready for bed 

Regarding solar, I will point out (for those that do not know) if you are grid connected and THEIR power goes out, you STILL have diddly squat for power no matter how big your array UNLESS you have battery storage capability and all the costs and complexity that goes with it. The power companies don't want (and won't allow) your panels to put any power on the line going into your house unless there is a hard disconnect from the outside world. There is a shut off at your meter for the solar generated power which they may choose to throw while their power is out because frying your line workers while they effect repairs upstream isn't a positive thing. Of course they don't HAVE to throw that switch because the inverter that gets power from your array will shut down if it doesn't sense line power.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 30, 2016)

So... it is 43 degrees here. 
Heat is running full blast, starting a fire in the woodstove and have 2 Kero heaters going as well as an electric radiator heater for where the guinea pig is.
It will be 25 tonight.

I have to do some building and stuff outside today... it is sunny but very windy and COLD. 
I will have fleece tights, flannel lined jeans and farm bibs on with two sweatshirts and a coat.  oh and gloves.

Notice my username?


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 30, 2016)

@Bruce my cousin is totally solar powered and my husband has done a lot of research.  I don't know the  details but he knows what we would need to do. Plus he has installed many home standby generators so he knows the deal. 

NC sounds really nice right now! Lol. Just came in from lots and lots of shoveling!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 30, 2016)

That's good, no labor costs! It could actually be affordable.


----------



## babsbag (Dec 30, 2016)

We have a grid tied solar array and a generator...2 of them. Right now the small generator is enough to run the well and lights in the garage. For now the disconnect only isolates the well and garage from the rest of the house.  The ultimate plan is the big generator and a hard disconnect and an auto transfer switch (which we own) so I can still milk, keep milk and cheese cold, and have water. One big joy of a well is no power no water.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 30, 2016)

Yep. My 1931 propane cook stove has nothing electric on it at all so I can still cook with the power out. But no water unless we have stored some. I'm really hoping that someone will soon make a big leap in battery technology so enough amp storage to be useful is affordable. Then I could have power when the power company wasn't providing it.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 30, 2016)

Well, I don't know the max sustained KWH your arrays put out during the day, but you could get an inverter and do all your electrical needs only during daylight hours while the array is at max capability. Get a larger water holding tank for the well (or maybe a large water holding tank with gravity feed?) and fill it during the day. Do laundry/showers, that sort of thing during the day, while there's power and then you'd only need a small battery bank for nighttime. Switch over to 12 volt DC for lighting and such. I had natural gas for cooking at my last place. Back to electric here. I like cooking on electric much better but then I can't cook if the power goes out. I can't cook on this wood furnace as it's encased in an outer shell. And even if I could, who in their right mind would want to fire up a wood stove mid summer to cook when the temp is in the high 90s? I do have the gas grill and extra propane tanks for it and it's on a covered deck, so can still cook even with weather (as long as it's not blowing a hurricane out).

It's great that your DH is knowledgeable about all this stuff. licensed electricians (and plumbers) are pretty danged expensive!


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 30, 2016)

Yeah  there are certain things we would have to hire an electrician for...  But we have friends who are electricians! And plumber? Nah he does all that.  He can also fix all our vehicles and builds all our barns,  etc.  And he butchers all our meat animals. He's always been a farm guy! We save a LOT of money!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 30, 2016)

We have electric for cooking in the trailer, but the house has propane stove....here in the trler we use a propane camping stove to cook with during outages....just a 2 eye, but have to get the generator to town to the shop to get it running....well is 175' down, so a hand pump would be difficult to use...


----------



## Devonviolet (Dec 30, 2016)

Bruce said:


> I'm really hoping that someone will soon make a big leap in battery technology so enough amp storage to be useful is affordable. Then I could have power when the power company wasn't providing it.


I'm really likin' _that_, Bruce!  We would love to put solar panels on our roof. But, we just can't afford it right now, with the batteries being the most expensive part.

Our neighbor has a large generator, that he said we could plug into. However, DH just told me the neighbor admitted, that he doesn't know where to plug into his system.   So, now we are talking about buying a medium size generator.


----------



## babsbag (Dec 30, 2016)

I have propane for hot water and cooking, and wood stove for heat. That leaves the freezers and the water. I would HATE to loose what is in my freezers. With the dairy alternate power is a necessity as goats won't wait to me milked until the power comes back on. But really my biggest concern is losing power in the summer due to a wildfire and not having the ability to have water. I have a 5000 gallon pool I could drain, and a gas fire pump, but the well is still really convenient. 

We are putting in a 3000 gallon storage tank but that is really for pumping water into at night when my electric rates are low and using it via a 12v pump during the day when the rates are high. Grid tied solar makes me do everything during off peak hours but I have too much irrigation to do during the summer to get it all done off peak.


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 30, 2016)

Well I'm thinking spring today! Lol,  with a lot of snow on the ground...  I ordered my seeds from Baker Creek, super excited! And I ordered a bunch of chickens.  I was going to avoid hatchery birds but I wanted to try out some breeds so if I fall in love with one of them,  I'll go for the added expense of getting some better stock  from a breeder. I got some straight run Dorkings,  my husband wanted some Cornishes (weird birds,  but he  has this obsession with making his own meat birds),  and I think 3 Araucana/Amaricauna crosses just for fun.  Then we let our daughter pick out 2 birds (as long as they followed the rules of what we can keep here!) and she picked White Orpingtons. 

I've been trying to post pictures but my phone won't let me.  We played with the pigs this morning,  they were hysterical!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 30, 2016)

Depends on the time of year and how much sun and clouds, rain and snow and the time of day those things are occuring @Latestarter ! 

As you can see below, we have some good days and some BAD days this month. On Nov 27th we made no power at all, first time ever since the array went live Dec 8, 2015. Our usage on average is under 1 KW per hour and on sunnier days give most of it to the power company. On less productive days we use most of what we make during the day plus some from them. Obviously it is all from them at night. 

Knowing all that, look again at the chart, we didn't make as much as we use the first 10 days of the month. Would need a BIG battery bank to cover that shortfall.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 30, 2016)

I loved our Dorkings! 
Keep in mind though they are a more sensitive breed. 
Many struggle with them. 

One of the birds we are keeping even though she is old is our Red laced Cornish. I love her!

Here are my young Silver Dorkings (breeding pair) They sure were beautiful!



 

 

My favorites are Speckled Sussex! They are beautiful! 
I miss breeding birds.


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 30, 2016)

Sensitive in what regard? What lovely birds! 

Speckled Sussex are beautiful,  a farm up the road has some. 

You're way downsizing birds huh?


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 30, 2016)

The first six weeks they can be touchy. They do not do cold well when little. 
We downsized a few years ago.
I bred 17 varieties. Heritage and rare breeds mostly.

Many down hatchery birds yet depending on the hatchery they will be your hardiest. 
With space and goats etc it got to be too much.
We only pen them for a short period once a year for breeding because they were all free range. Our Breeder flocks numbered over 250 birds.
We would pick 4 breeds pen the hens - allow them to "clean out" after there were no more fertile eggs then we would place the rooster with them til we gathered and hatched for that breed for the season. So for about 2 months they were penned. They loathed being penned because they were range wherever birds.


----------



## babsbag (Dec 30, 2016)

Speckled Sussex are on my radar, as if I need anymore birds. I lost all my Marans to the stupid coyote, and my Polish, so those might have to be replaced too. You never know. I also like the Cornish, I had some Bantam ones but lost my entire group of them in a coop fire and never replaced them    My coop is looking pretty lonely with no barred rocks so it is time to add a few of those back into the mix too.  Eye candy, that is all they are. 

@Bruce do you have a time of use meter since you have a solar array or is that a CA thing?


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 31, 2016)

Thanks @Southern by choice that's good to know! I really want them to do well and be one of our primary breeds so I'll make sure to take extra good care of them when they're little! You had a whole lot of chickens! We only have 12 at the moment and my cutoff is around 50. It would be too much to get many more with the goats,  pigs,  dogs and oh the human child too! Lol

We try to go for heritage breeds,  we really love our Dominiques. But we are probably going to have our breeders and then our layer flock,  which will be full of random breeds because it's fun! 

We need to find some pretty colors for our coop.  We have one little hen that is not a variation of black,  gray and/or white.  This includes the turkeys. Maybe some New Hampshires. Chicken math!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 2016)

babsbag said:


> @Bruce do you have a time of use meter since you have a solar array or is that a CA thing?


Green Mountain Power does have some time of use plans. One is:
Customer Charge of $0.571 per day (vs $0.433 for 'normal plan' or about $4 more per month to have service)
            plus
During peak hours: All energy at $0.20607 per kWh (vs $0.14840) - 4 consecutive hours between 7 AM and noon
During off peak hours: All energy at $0.10745 per kWh- 4 consecutive hours between 4 PM and 10 PM

These are Monday through Saturday. All other hours are off-peak. I don't know how they decide WHICH 4 hours, nor how often they do it. Could be an "after the fact" calculation based on actual peak usage for a given day.

There is a section in the net metering that says if you are on a time of use schedule, the monetization of excess power at the on and off peak times shall be the same as is charged during those periods. Basically this is the same thing as "normal residential" where you are charged $0.14840 no matter when you use the power and have credits at the same rate for excess you put into the grid at any time. It would take some serious analysis to figure out if the time of use plan would benefit us or not given the high variability of the solar production.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 31, 2016)

I love my chickens! 
One of my other favorites is the Delaware. Meat/Layer bird!  Before the cornish X came about the Delaware was the primary meat bird in the US!

I also love the variety. We had 17 breeder flocks but we also had lots of  other birds... eye candy birds! 
I loved our selling eggs too! The colors were amazing! 
Although one time a lady wouldn't buy eggs because she thought the green ones were "bad" as in rotten! 
Funny too because we had hardly any white egg layers and each carton had to have 1 white egg.... funny how that white egg up against all the other colors was just so beautiful!

Our eggs!


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 31, 2016)

Wow those are beautiful! I ordered some colored egg layers so we could sell eggs with fancy colors,  lol.  I wanted some Marans because of their super dark eggs but I've heard less than stellar things about their personalities. 

Have you eaten a Dorking? I've heard they're amazing...  We are also looking for heavier dual purpose birds because we are done with raising Cornish X.  I say that every year but this time I mean it! And I even have my husband in agreement.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 31, 2016)

I had Marans for awhile - personalities were fine.   Laying...eh...not stellar.  I've eaten a Dorking!  Really, long full breast and big thighs.  They were really good.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 31, 2016)

Now that's my kinda girl.... uh... I mean chicken!  The thighs and wings/dark meat are my favorite part of the chicken. Not much for the drumsticks,and love the crispy skin from all over. So basically, I guess you could say that I prefer the worst/fattiest part of the chicken   Yet when I'm buying chicken at the store, I always buy the huge breasts vice the thighs... even though the thighs are generally half the price of the breasts.   What can I say 

Wasn't sure what breeds I'd be doing this time around, but thinking I'll try some dorkings. The white wyandottes I had got huge, while the delawares really didn't. My favorite were my New Hampshires; heavy birds, good dependable layers, and good foragers.

Why did you have to have one white egg in each carton?


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 31, 2016)

Ya stated that ya had ordered some, and if ya don't mind me asking, from where?


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 31, 2016)

I ordered from Murray McMurray this year.


----------



## norseofcourse (Dec 31, 2016)

I don't have chickens, I don't have plans to have chickens (yet...), but I have to say those eggs are amazing!  I knew they came in different colors, but I've never seen a picture like that showing so much variety.  Love it!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 31, 2016)

@norseofcourse  This pic shows our weekly order to a restaurant we supplied. 
The red eggs (they are a brick red)  may look like dk brown but they weren't.  They came from our Penedesencas and our Emporadenesas.
CRAZY birds but believe it or not they are so wild they are some of the genetics for the feral birds in the woods that we can't get under control.
We once had an Australorp that laid a PURPLE egg! 
LOL we had fun putting the rainbow of eggs together. Sounds silly but it made us always smile!
I love variety.

@NH homesteader  Not a fan of the Marans. I really like the Barnevelders though. To be honest when I first got Barnes I didn't really like them, but over time I grew to love them and kicked myself for selling all but a few. They ended up being just a quiet low key great laying bird.
Darn- I am suppose to be eliminating all my chickens but our pets... and now I want to start my chickens back up! 
You all are a terrible influence... bringing up these memories like this.


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 31, 2016)

I've never heard of those breeds. Yes,  get more chickens!  I don't do crazy breeds... So I guess I won't be getting that color eggs!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Dec 31, 2016)

@Southern by choice, wow! That's a lot of birds! Did you buy feed for all of them or did they eat what they found?


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 31, 2016)

LOL we bought about 1000 lbs + per months and they ranged everywhere. They also got scratch and we grew cucumbers for them in the hot months. The cukes gave them water and kept them cooler.
The one year it was really bad- feed was at $26 for 50#


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 31, 2016)

Ughhhh why so  much? Our feed store has their own mix that fluctuates but is usually around $11/50lb.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 31, 2016)

Some years back corn crops were affected so the feed prices were high.
We tried organic feeds and they were terrible so we ended up going back to Layena and that is pretty much all we used. Layena has always done very well for us. Beautiful feathers excellent sheen, productive layers heavy birds and just all around proved over and over again why no matter how many times my DH wanted to do something for less it proved to be a mistake.
I will only use Layena for breeder /laying flocks.
Since we don't have any real layers now and we are just feeding birds for no other reason then to keep them alive til we slaughter we are using a lower brand  Nutrina. My DH's decision to feed it - not mine.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 31, 2016)

Gorgeous egg trays! I have Delawares...meh....I call them the Mean Girls. I have a few red sex links and a half dozen Americaunas. I want dark brown eggs too! And I want to breed olive eggers, just for fun.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 31, 2016)

I should put this over on my journal- I am sorry NH kinda hi-jacked your journal! 
@Baymule  We never had that issue but I was very selective with breeding.
Birds had to be smart
Good temperament
Great forager
Hardy
Correct size
Good layer
Not overly broody- broody was fine just not excessive.
I brought in some new genetics for my Delawares and did NOT like them at all. 
I think there was too much inbreeding in the flock they came from. Size was not great , color meh... and the line was STUPID!

Poorly tempered ros were culled so not to have that in the program.
We have birds that are 5-6 years old still laying and thriving. (Not laying now as we don't run the lights and whatever they do lay the dogs are getting.


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 31, 2016)

Hijack away, I don't mind.  Plus it's interesting


----------



## Baymule (Jan 1, 2017)

Yes, it is interesting! Thanks @Southern by choice !!


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 2, 2017)

We are planning on building a tree house for the kiddo in the spring /summer. She just informed us that she wants it to have a gun rack so she can hunt deer while she's out there...  That's normal, right?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 2, 2017)

Oh My Gosh!  She's gonna make you so proud when she bags her first 10 pointer!!!


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 2, 2017)

Haha we don't take the big guys. We feel like they've earned their years.  Plus they usually taste gross! 

I am getting super irritated with my herd queen and my wether.  They are my only non - producers and therefore not useful,  and they're beating on all my useful goats! I have to separate for feeding because those two fatties don't even need grain or alfalfa pellets but they won't let anyone else have them.  Ugh! My husband will not butcher the wether. The price of hay is way up (we actually are trying to find a new hay guy because ours are all sold out) and I'm sick of feeding massive amounts of it to these two.  

Just venting,  sorry,  lol!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 2, 2017)

sorry to hear that those two aren't being nice- any way you can block them from the others when feeding grain/alfalfa pellets?


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 2, 2017)

I'm going to have to,  it's just a pain! They're kind of bullies with the hay too.  Ugh.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 2, 2017)

I can empathize with ya, cause I still am dealing with the issue we discussed a while back. It is a bit better, but still very irritating. I've gotta work on a separation pen too.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 2, 2017)

Might be time for both to become BBQ... just saying. As an aside it would make room for a couple more producers  And I thought your DH didn't care about the goats? I thought his thing was the hogs?


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 2, 2017)

These two are his favorites! I've thought about selling them but I would almost rather butcher him than sell him. I'm already getting a new buckling,  but would also love to get one more milker.  

Hay and grain and all that cost so much it's ridiculous to keep non-producers that aren't retired milkers who have earned their retirement. Ugh.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 2, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> I'm going to have to,  it's just a pain! They're kind of bullies with the hay too.  Ugh.



we have a couple does who try to push the others away and we ended up adding an extra container of hay so they can't guard and keep others away- we use milk crates.  We also added another food pan so everyone can get some of the grain too!

Good luck it can be a challenge!


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 2, 2017)

We also did two hay racks and enough bowls for all of our sheep to be able to get to a bowl.  The two bullies we have can't be everywhere at once.


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 2, 2017)

babsbag said:


> I have propane for hot water and cooking, and wood stove for heat. That leaves the freezers and the water. I would HATE to loose what is in my freezers. With the dairy alternate power is a necessity as goats won't wait to me milked until the power comes back on. But really my biggest concern is losing power in the summer due to a wildfire and not having the ability to have water. I have a 5000 gallon pool I could drain, and a gas fire pump, but the well is still really convenient.
> 
> We are putting in a 3000 gallon storage tank but that is really for pumping water into at night when my electric rates are low and using it via a 12v pump during the day when the rates are high. Grid tied solar makes me do everything during off peak hours but I have too much irrigation to do during the summer to get it all done off peak.


Can you situate the storage  so that it is uphill and use gravity to deliver the water?


----------



## babsbag (Jan 2, 2017)

farmerjan said:


> Can you situate the storage so that it is uphill and use gravity to deliver the water?



I could possibly be able do that with some of the water but the irrigation takes quite a bit of pressure to run, even the drip ones, and there is no way it would ever be enough pressure to water a lawn. I would have to build a water tower.  Water usage is my biggest expense here because of the well. 

@NH homesteader Why is your herd queen non productive?


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 2, 2017)

Well I got her as a pet before I knew anything about milking.  She is 9 and has only been bred once and is FAT so I don't dare breed her.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2017)

Put her on a treadmill to generate power for you, lose weight for her and then you can breed her.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 2, 2017)

Right? This goat is amazing.  She gets hugely fat off mediocre grass hay.  I told her to lose some weight,  she looks delicious.  

LOL I would never eat her. She is annoying though.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 2, 2017)

I think we need to start tracking the longevity of your goat herd.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 2, 2017)

What do you mean?


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 2, 2017)

Bad attempt at being funny.  Seems some of yours will be there till old age. I know some of ours will be.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 2, 2017)

Oh,  haha. Yeah I'm going to have a problem with this...  They're all going to end up here forever! I've already given permanent status to a couple...  
What I'm really worried about...  Is when we have retired breeding sows...  We are going to have a real pig issue and those can't be put out to pasture to hang out for their old days!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 2, 2017)

Trade them with another pig owner... you eat theirs, they eat yours.


----------



## babsbag (Jan 2, 2017)

I have that same problem with goats, what to do with the retired ones? I have Moonpie and RC that are 9 and 10 and will be here forever. I have Lyla that is 8 or 9 and is due to kid next week and milk greats but she is entering the sunset years. I bought Lyla from a friend a few years ago and while she is a sweet goat I have no real attachment to her but I still feel a responsibility to her, but I can't run a retirement home for old goats. That gets expensive.

I have considered selling all milkers when they get to age 5 or 6 and constantly keep a herd of young milkers for the dairy, but I don't want them too young. I need to figure out what to do before too long.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 3, 2017)

I know how you feel.  My two non-productive goats weigh as much as my other 4 goats combined,  so they are eating about as much food. That's not good money management! There are only so many quality pet homes.... 

I have a goat I feel the same way about.  She's sweet but I'm not overly attached to her. She's only 2 though, so maybe I will develop an attachment. 

I know you are running a dairy that you'd like to have make a profit.  And my family is living on one income which is made possible by raising our own food.  So both of us can't afford to keep every retired doe. 

What do other people do?


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 3, 2017)

Well I listed them on the local list serv so if I find a good pet home I'll let them go.  Otherwise I'll just keep complaining,  lol. 

Oh and DH says he has no issues with eating retired sows so we are safe there!


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 3, 2017)

Someone contacted me within a half hour  of posting. They have a couple of pet goats and would like to add a few more and they're coming tomorrow morning to meet them.  They have a human kiddo that hangs out with the goats too...  This could be ideal...


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 3, 2017)

Wow!  That's awesome, really hope it works out.


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 3, 2017)

Retired sows are superb sausage and bacon and pork chops and everything else...Really, pigs/hogs don't seem to get tough like alot of other animals.  I had a sow done years ago weighed over 700 and she made ham steaks that were as big as a platter and they were pretty good.  The butcher had to quarter the ham to cure it. No  I don't usually do my own, there are only so many hours in the day, I was by myself except that my son lived about 5-6 miles away, but we both worked too many hours/ jobs,  that it was easier to have it done and this place did a SUPERB job.  If I had a "better half" that was an integral part of my life and lifestyle it would be different... so you do the best that you can with what you have and make management decisions as to what you do and what you have done by someone more capable with more time to do it.
With all the animals we have, there are still a few that have had retirement type status...but as I told my son we are not running an old age retirement home for cows...so when the time comes they go.  We did take our favourite bull directly to a friend that was a dealer/buyer who put him on a truck to go directly to slaughter instead of having him go through the stockyards.  He was having trouble getting up and down due to arthritis in a hock joint that had been injured by another bull, actually splintered a bone and they told us that we would be lucky if he could get around long enough to get rid of him and when we asked if it would heal and could he still be productive the vet looked at us like "are you for real???",  but told us that if he had complete rest and kept away from the other animals that we would have a slight chance.  Bubba did heal and went on to be our cleanup bull for 5 more years.  He was a sweetheart but we wouldn't let him suffer from the difficulty of getting up and down with another cold winter so we did what was the best we could do considering.  You just can't bury a 2200 lb bull ; not financially....not at 1.00 lb slaughter price back then.  But it was hard....I have buried 2 old cows, my first baby calf on my first nurse cow, Smokey, and my first guernsey, Tammy, that were destined to live out their life  and both went down and I said my goodbyes and ended their suffering and buried them on the farms where they were.  But you can't do it often as there is just too much money involved.  This is a business even though we do love our animals, we are practical...


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 3, 2017)

So I am very picky about doctors and vets.  Very picky.  We had one vet we loved for our dog Lui.  He's part chow and is anxious,  and this vet was the only one who didn't make us put a muzzle on him or generally act afraid.  He actually liked her! She left the practice,  which was a major bummer,  and the new owner of the practice was awful.  So we have been vet hopping,  which  I hate. 

So I had this vet recommended to me for my goats.  I look at their website and realize one of their vets looks familiar.  So I send them an email with a bunch of questions and hey...  Did that one vet used to work at this other hospital? 

She emailed me back,  it's the same vet! And she asked intelligent questions about my goats and their rates (I think)  are reasonable! They're kind of far away,  and we'll need a backup vet that does farm visits in case,  but I'm thrilled! I'll be making an appointment for my buckling to make sure he's growing OK,  and get the dogs in with them also.  This made my day! And now I have a Jeep so I don't  have to put goats in the back of my car!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 3, 2017)

Sounds like several things are working out for ya!  See what ya can do when ya Complain...  as long as it isn't about me....I still have things to do...and I try really Hard at being "Productive" here...


----------



## Bruce (Jan 3, 2017)

What good luck finding your old vet @NH homesteader !!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 3, 2017)

Hope it all works out with placing the goats 

I know people who sell their does once they hit 2-6 years so they don't have to deal with retirement does. It's a smart plan but we have quite a few that I could never do that with.  You get very bonded when you have "worked" together for years. I have does out there that know their name, (usually) come when called, and "talk" back to you when you talk to them. Just a very close bond. I couldn't just boot them out the door. Unfortunately at one point or another I will have to sell some once they hit that age at one point or another


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 3, 2017)

Fortunately for me,  I never  bred or milked this doe.  And her personality is such that she'll be fine wherever.  I've never felt like she's attached to me,  she just loves all humans equally! 

I have a Nigie milker I'll keep forever because she's horrifically neurotic,  afraid of change,  and very attached to me.  She won't let my husband near her except when I get her on the stand and he does her hooves.  She's nuts. But I love her!


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 3, 2017)

Well...  The new generator works.  Nasty out,  no power.  But we have heat and a few lights!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 3, 2017)

That's fantastic and I'm sure it's a great feeling!


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 3, 2017)

Scratch the lights,  heat and the TV and DVD player.  We were watching a movie! Lol 

And yes it is nice. We lose power a fair amount here. I hate it


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 3, 2017)

Never happens at a convenient time- grrrrr.


----------



## Ferguson K (Jan 3, 2017)

At least the new generator is working great for you!


----------



## babsbag (Jan 3, 2017)

That is great about the goats; hope that it works out and that they get a good home. I sold a bunch last year that were just PITAs, happy to see them gone. I just can't decide at what age I want to replace them. If I wait too long then nobody else will want them either but if I sell too soon then I have goats that aren't at their peak in production.  I have been struggling with this conundrum for quite a few years. 

Yeah for the generator. We used ours for the well a few weeks ago, it is nice when it just works. I love water


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 3, 2017)

Babs, you'll be keeping milking records I presume... When the girls get to the point that their production starts dropping off, that's the time to re-home them. The new owner can still get several good years out of them yet. So 1 doe might need to go at 6 years while another might be 7 or even 8. You'll be able to show the new owner the documented production so they'll know that the age number is just that... a number, and the goat is still very healthy and still able to produce.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 3, 2017)

babsbag said:


> That is great about the goats; hope that it works out and that they get a good home. I sold a bunch last year that were just PITAs, happy to see them gone. I just can't decide at what age I want to replace them. If I wait too long then nobody else will want them either but if I sell too soon then I have goats that aren't at their peak in production.  I have been struggling with this conundrum for quite a few years.



I would think you keep x amount of doelings back each year. They generally hit max production in their 3rd to 4th freshening.
If you breed at 2 years sell them at 6 years of age. 5 years might be a little better if you want a quick sale. You are keeping them slightly past their prime and still able to sell to smaller,  homestead type farms. That is assuming they are bred yearly- after the second year.
This also gives you a better idea on who you want to keep replacements from.

Selling them a little younger would probably be best bet. Not many are looking for an 8 year old milker. Not worth time and $ for most at that age.


----------



## babsbag (Jan 3, 2017)

@Latestarter, I will be keeping records on each doe once I get milk meters installed, and they aren't cheap. Since the milk goes directly to a bulk tank there is no way to know how much each doe produces without either the meters or hand milking, and that won't happen.   As @Goat Whisperer pointed out, knowing which does are the best producer lets me know which kids to keep so it is imperative to keep records.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 4, 2017)

Was just thinking there may be the occasional excellent milker through to 7-8 years... though I understand that would not be routine or "normal"... Sorry NHH... didn't mean to hijack your thread...


----------



## babsbag (Jan 4, 2017)

There may very well be excellent milkers that old, and also a once excellent milker can still produce excellent future milkers for me or for her new owners.  I just know that I can't keep them all past their prime.  I have a fairly old herd so I need to get a plan in place soon.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 4, 2017)

No not hijacking,  I started it! Lol 

Our power finally came back on at 3:30. I didn't sleep much before that so I am exhausted.  Waiting for the person to get here to see the goats, should be in a half hour or so.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 4, 2017)

Glad to hear your power is back on!  We are in cold temps here for the rest of the week.  Hope you find a good home for the goats!


----------



## Bruce (Jan 4, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> Babs, you'll be keeping milking records I presume... When the girls get to the point that their production starts dropping off, that's the time to re-home them. The new owner can still get several good years out of them yet. So 1 doe might need to go at 6 years while another might be 7 or even 8. You'll be able to show the new owner the documented production so they'll know that the age number is just that... a number, and the goat is still very healthy and still able to produce.


Makes sense to me. Consider the poor laying battery hens. When they slow down, they are out. The big egg factories want those girls pumping out an egg pretty much every day. But when they slow down to 'only' maybe 4 a week (I'm making up the numbers) - bubye! But that kind of production would likely make many a backyard chicken owner happy. Why wouldn't it be the same with @babsbag's goat dairy and a family that doesn't need and can't use more milk than an older girl will put out and would LIKE a pet goat or two even after they stop producing?


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 4, 2017)

Well my two goats are gone.  And then there were 4. Sad,  but the people seemed super nice and they have a son who does most of the goat chores.  He has trouble in school and his dad said the animals are calming to him.  

So my buckling is temporarily living with the doe I would like him to breed but he's young and immature so I think it'll take a bit.  Will be getting a second buck soon. 

Oh  and I see a lot of people around here selling does in milk. You can charge more for them plus you keep the babies.  Beginning homesteaders like this.  I bought one last year and learned how to milk without having to jump right in to kidding. Now I'm trying to breed her.  I lucked out though,  and bought her on her 2nd  freshening. They were downsizing for health issues.  Score for me!


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 4, 2017)

We have met several people that want a doe still in milk (including us).  We have a reserve on a beautiful Alpine from a breeder we met at a show last summer.  The doe is due to have her kid in about a month but we will get the doe and her kid as well.


----------



## babsbag (Jan 4, 2017)

@NH homesteader  How old is your buckling and what kind is he? Mine can successfully breed at about 5 months. (ask me how I know...doe is due in 4 days)  As long as they can reach the doe they can usually do the deed.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 4, 2017)

He's a 7 month old Nigie. He's lacking in the sophistication department. Lol we will see what happens,  the doe I need bred ASAP is so not noticeable when she goes into heat so I'm keeping an eye out anyway. Maybe I'm not putting enough faith in him!


----------



## babsbag (Jan 4, 2017)

A seven month old Nigi should be able to get the job done no problem, if he can reach her.  My nigi buck bred does at 4 months but I had to build him a mound to stand on.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 5, 2017)

Well we just went and got 5 free NH Red hens.  They're a year and a half old and currently laying.  I wanted to try this breed and someone just down the road posted them this morning.  We now have 4 NH Red hens and have have helped a coyote get through the winter. The other one escaped when we were unloading  them and took off into the  woods.  Never to be seen again,  I'm sure. My neighbors may be confused. 

These birds are psycho. They may not make it into the general population if they don't chill out! They certainly won't be free ranging! 

I found a chocolate heritage tom for sale nearby and am waiting to hear back when I can  go get him.  This is going to be a surprise for my husband. He puts up with my goat obsession,  so even though I am not a fan of the turkeys,  I am going to help him get his breeding  program going again since our tom died.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 5, 2017)

Good luck with your new chickens.....aren't they fun sometimes 

Hope you can add the turkey!!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 5, 2017)

If they are New Hampshires, there's no "Red" at the end... they're properly named simply "New Hampshires" That breed was my best all around bird out of the 5 breeds I had. Sorry you lost one but I'm sure the local meat eaters (one) will thank you for her.   Good luck with the turkey!


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 5, 2017)

They are definitely not RIR.  The guy called them NH Reds but  he also didn't know how to spell barred rock so he's probably wrong. They look like the pics I've seen of NH hens.


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 5, 2017)

@Latestarter is right.  The proper name is simply New Hampshires but many of the hatcheries call them NH reds.  Like people saying that Easter Egger chickens are the ones that lay blue and green eggs when all they are is crossbreds since the blue/green egg laying gene tends to be dominant.  That is why you get all colors of eggs as it will sometimes partially "over-ride" the brown gene and other times will nearly completely override it.  And the brown color is "put on" the egg after it is formed where the blue/green is a part of the shell.  The true blue egg chicken is the Araucana, which is tufted, rumpless  bird with a lethal gene.  Then there is the Ameraucana that is bearded, muffed and tailed. Both have pea combs, but I can't tell you how many easter egger chickens have single combs and rosecombs and everything inbetween. I realize that there are alot of people who only want some pretty chickens for laying, and I am all for encouraging small farm flocks, but in the case of the person you got the NH's from, it is aggravating that people don't know much of anything about them.  NORMALLY NH's are fairly calm but active foraging breed.  If they are "bonkers" they may not have seen much of people, they may have been chased , they may not have ever seen other type of farm animals and they may be pertrified of dogs.  Give them some time, maybe housed separate for a bit, and if they lay for a year, you can soup them after that.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 5, 2017)

Yes we are keeping them separate,  my doms are so calm and quiet.  Of course we had to go in and steal them so I don't blame them for being upset! And they did not seem particularly used to people.  So I'm not expecting much than some eggs,  maybe breed them to a roo for some interesting layer offspring and dog food.  But maybe they'll surprise me!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 5, 2017)

They should settle down for ya...Mom had some and they were really good girls. They are a dual purpose bird so could be better than dog food for ya. They do like to talk to ya if ya talk to them.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 5, 2017)

They're huge birds! Well my doms aren't that big so these girls seem really big!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeh have to be careful around here, cause people will sell those for RIR and most don't know the difference. Mom had a rooster too....but, I had to take it out...mean, Mean I tell ya he got fed to the buzzards...


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 5, 2017)

Well I did check to make sure,  since most people don't know and I do not want any RIRs at all.  I am not  100% that they are NH but I am 100% that they are not RIR and they look exactly like the NHs I've seen. 

I also don't think they had enough space where they were. It was a small pen but I didn't see many chicken footprints in the snow so I think they've been in the coop for a while.  Which is not good for large birds that like to free range! Also one was sitting on a pile of eggs  which means they just stoppes collecting. We'll get them settled and evaluate!


----------



## Bruce (Jan 5, 2017)

farmerjan said:


> That is why you get all colors of eggs as it will sometimes partially "over-ride" the brown gene and other times will nearly completely override it. And the brown color is "put on" the egg after it is formed where the blue/green is a part of the shell. The true blue egg chicken is the Araucana, which is tufted, rumpless bird with a lethal gene. Then there is the Ameraucana that is bearded, muffed and tailed.



IIRC:


The shell of a white egg is white all the way through
The shell of a brown egg is white all the way through with the brown "wash" added just before the egg is laid. And that is why brown eggs are no more healthy than white eggs, they ARE white eggs "under the covers" 
The shell of a blue egg is blue all the way through. The hen that laid it either has 2 blue genes or 1 blue and 1 white
The shell of a green egg is blue all the way through with the brown "wash" added just before the egg is laid. You can't "override" the brown gene with the blue. The blue is dominant so a hen with 1 blue gene and 1 brown gene will never lay a blue egg. She will lay green.
While an Easter Egger SHOULD have a blue gene, it may not which is why some EEs lay neither blue nor green.
The hen of a blue laying offspring will have at least 1 blue gene, the rooster may or may NOT have the blue gene. If he doesn't he is from a white laying breed so the offspring can still lay blue.

Both Arauna AND Ameraucana (that would be the true APA Ameraucana, not hatchery "Americana" or "Ameraucana/Araucana" which are actually Easter Eggers) are blue layers. The "original" Araucana chicken back before there were APA Araucana and Ameraucana could be anything that could lay blue eggs and be muffed and/or bearded and/or tufted and/or tailless and/or tailed. Two factions decided to breed for specific traits. One wanted the rumpless, tufted type, the other wanted the tailed, muffed and bearded. Both have to lay blue eggs, have specific feather coloring, etc. Thus it would be most correct to say BOTH the current APA Araucana and Ameraucana came from Easter Eggers. Easter Eggers were not created by crossing an APA Ameraucana with a chicken of another breed though you can certainly do so. Easter Eggers will not breed true.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 5, 2017)

So...  The easter egger is the Amaricauna /Aracauna cross? I didn't know if  they were the  same thing.  I've got some of those coming in may! Don't care how they breed fortunately!


----------



## Bruce (Jan 6, 2017)

No. The Easter Egger, NOT an APA recognized breed (never will be because they don't breed true), is the precursor to the APA Araucana and APA Ameraucana. Think if it like this. You have a bunch of black and white goats that pop out kids that are black, white or black and white. So do those goats when mature. You decide you want a line that will be ONLY white and one that will be ONLY black so you start selectively breeding for that. Of course the black and white goats still exist and when bred, will have kids that are black, white or black and white as they always have.

There is no such breed as "Americana", "Amaricana" or other intentional misspelling of "Ameraucana" which is the APA recognized breed. Some hatcheries list something like Americana/Araucana or Ameraucana/Araucana and MIGHT also call them "the Easter Egger chicken". They might list Americana, Ameraucana, Araucana separately but they are EEs.

None of the big hatcheries sell Araucana, You will only find them with breeders. You will never find an Araucana or Ameraucana in a farm store no matter what the sign says. They put up what the hatchery calls them. 

I think there are only 2 big hatcheries that sell an Ameraucana. Meyer is one, they have a line of Blue Ameraucana that they got a couple of years ago from one of the people that created the original Ameraucana and got it accepted into the APA. Ameraucanas are ALWAYS sold by color. If someone tries to sell a bird they are calling an Ameraucana but don't have an APA recognized color for it, it is an EE. They either don't know any better or they are trying to slip one by. 

I have 3 EEs, getting one more in April along with 2 Welsummers, 2 Barnevelders and 2 Exchequer Leghorns


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 6, 2017)

OK I think I am more confused now.  Lol. I ordered from Murray McMurray and it says Aracauna /Ameraucana (Easter Egger). I just looked in the catalog.  I think online it didn't add EE. It says they are a mix and not for show but lay cool colored eggs.  To be honest,  I got them solely to be able to sell different colored eggs. Which is so not how I usually make bird decisions haha


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 6, 2017)

Escape chicken is sitting on the stone wall watching me...  She survived! And came back. Now the hard part...


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 6, 2017)

Good luck!


----------



## Bruce (Jan 6, 2017)

Yep, MM is selling EEs and ONLY EEs

This is what their website says:
"Loosely referred to as the "Easter Egg Chicken", our Araucanas/Ameraucanas lay beautiful colored eggs of blue-green shades from turquoise to deep olive.  Our chicks have some Araucana and some Americana blood mixed and consequently are not for show."

I will buy you lunch if there is a single Araucana in their hatchery and note the spelling of Americana in the last sentence. They sell "Sex Links" and include 2 by "name" - Black Star and Red Star. NEITHER is an APA recognized breed which is different from calling an EE an Araucana or Ameraucana since those ARE recognized by the APA and must have specific features to be that breed.

I truly do not understand why they don't just call them Easter Eggers instead of muddying the waters and providing false information as to what they are selling. Easter Eggers are VERY POPULAR birds!! Also note that while they say their birds will lay blue-green, they MIGHT NOT! They may lay some shade of brown if that particular girl didn't get a blue egg gene. White is unlikely but possible.

Does escape chicken like scratch or BOSS???


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 6, 2017)

Don't know yet. Just out out some feed and she's watching me. She isn't running away but isn't coming close either.  Keeping the dogs in the house to see if she'll come out of the woods.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 6, 2017)

Good Luck, hope you are able to get her!!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 6, 2017)

Don't hollar at her...talk to her and tell her how pretty she is and how good... at least til ya get your hands on her.. one of those chicken sticks would be handy right now.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 6, 2017)

I've been talking to her.  DH is napping (worked overnight and is going back at 3pm) and I'll have him help me shortly.  He has way better reflexes than me and is an expert chicken grabber.  I jump when they get the wings going and usually drop them,  haha


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 6, 2017)

Oh,  and weird.  The people who have the turkeys for sale are the people I got my first goat from.  And I think we are going to get a tom on Tuesday! DH doesn't know where we are going or why...  He's going to be psyched!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 6, 2017)

Well did ya get the chicken back?


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 6, 2017)

No 

But she's in the yard now and inching towards the coop her friends are in.  I tried to get her once and she took off.  She is faster  than me,  and she doesn't sink into the snow!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Jan 6, 2017)

Oh no! Play 'Eye Of The Tiger' as you try to catch her, maybe that'll do the trick  

On a serious note, we have used fleeced blankets before to toss over them to catch, especially when I have to do it alone. I had a rooster go 'exploring' when it was -15 out, I put a pile of feed on the ground and moved a bit away and waited for him to come (good thing he is greedy!) then got the blanket over him. Good luck!


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 6, 2017)

That's a good idea though.  I'm hoping she'll roost on something in the yard and I can go grab her.  Sleeping chickens are dead to the world!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Jan 6, 2017)

Oh yes! How cold is it there?


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 6, 2017)

Going to be around 5 tonight.  No wind though,  luckily


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 6, 2017)

Down to 15 here. Did the hen stay in the fenced area at least?


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 6, 2017)

No one informed this chicken  she is supposed to be a zombie  chicken after dark.  The snow is crunchy and loud and she keeps running away. Atleast she is sleeping on a chicken run in the yard with a spotlight illuminating the area. When I bring the dogs out  after kiddo goes to bed I might  try again


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 6, 2017)

Nope she's totally on the loose.  We have them in a coop with a run and she never made it in the coop.


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 6, 2017)

Bruce said:


> IIRC:
> 
> 
> The shell of a white egg is white all the way through
> ...


Bruce, I was trying to do 2 things at once and did not proofread my post or I would have corrected the statement about the brown over-riding statement which did not make very good sense.   I agree with you on the blue being blue all the way through, as well as the brown being adhered to the egg on it's "way out" as if you scrub a brown egg hard you can take the color off.  And the brown will cause the blue to become "discolored", but there are also degrees of that as evidenced by eggs from olive to lt green to a reddish/purple tint. And the genetics of the crosses will determine to some extent the shades of the eggs, as does the feed they eat.  You cannot take a "green" egg and scrub the color off to see the blue underneath.  What I do have to disagree with is that araucanas come from easter eggers.  Araucanas were originally a south american breed, and probably imported into this country in the 1920's-1930's.  There are different claims to that, but they were a rumpless and tufted breed with a pea comb. There is also some history that they were imported into Scotland, and also into Australia and New Zealand.  There they were bred and split into 2 "types" with one being rumpless and the other tailed. Here they are actually split into 2 different "breeds" although related.  The easter eggers are a crossbreed.  There have been instances where an araucana had muffs but again it is well accepted that they were a result of a cross; of which there is some documentation of it being done early on. The Ameraucana was developed in the 70's here in the US from some of the araucana stock, but they are  bearded, muffed and have tails and cannot have the typical araucana ear tufts.   A very good friend and founding member of the Virginia Poultry Breeders had some of the best araucanas I had ever seen, for many years, and did alot of crossing to study the genetics on them.  He is now 90, still showing chickens although no longer has the araucanas, and can tell you histories of different breeds like it was written in front of him. The man has a mind that most 30 yr olds would like to have.  I have had a few over the years, but like the Japanese bantam, the lethal gene that caused the chicks to not fully develop had been linked to the tufted rumpless combination.  You can research it with the Araucana Breeders assoc and also, Wickipedia has some interesting info on the different importations.  It is even thought that Columbus may have brought some to the US...  
And the "claim that brown eggs are more nutritious" came about because people see a "brown egg" and think of the chicken being in a "farm flock" and a white egg coming from a caged layer that never sees the ground.  It was actually a very good ploy to market brown eggs.  And to play devils advocate, most farm flocks were brown egg layers;  they do spend time foraging and there have been studies that prove eggs from chickens that forage do have higher contents of certain vitamins/amino acids...Yes the white eggs from my purebred LT Brown Leghorns that live and eat and forage alongside my Black Langshans (which are a creamy lt tan color)and my New Hamps ( nice golden brown) all have the same basic "quality"  but the New Hamps eggs will sell better everytime.  And the dark brown eggs from Marans and Welsummers will outsell the New Hamps...
Like marketing "angus Beef" as the best beef....
Araucana eggs were originally marketed as being more nutritious...

Sorry to hijack your thread @NH homesteader


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 6, 2017)

@NH   get a long handled fishing net.  We use them at poultry show to catch errant birds that escape.... or leave her alone and in a day or two she will want in if she survives that long.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 6, 2017)

That's OK! An acquaintance told us once that blue eggs are made of high  best for you! 

I cannot convince him that what the chicken eats is far more important  than what color the egg is.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 6, 2017)

Well for lack of  a net and my chicken grabber being loaned out to a friend, I can't get her.  When I leave her alone she stays close to the house. The more I chase her the closer she runs to the woods. At least she has the sense to roost near the light. DH is working all weekend most likely so I'll try again tomorrow but he is the bird person in the family.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 6, 2017)

Well ya got more on order, and if he is sick, ya will have to anyway, so no time like the present to work on it... don't blame ya on the turkeys, but chickens can be a challenge tho I'm sure ya can figure something out...just don't let the others out while trying to get her in...


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 6, 2017)

If ya have a carry cage for a puppy, sm dog or cat...cover it with a light colored colth and place in a funnel spot...like a corner of a building, put down some scratch just outside door and inside...herd her to the building and keep your distance from the building and she will peck and you can use her fear to "Push" her into it and run shut the door...then release her with the others.


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 6, 2017)

Got a large dog crate or somehting that you can put feed into tomorrow and see if you can tempt her to go in it to eat.  Like right up along the fence where the other chickens are???  How about a large havahart trap with feed in it in a little trail right over the pan that she will have to step on to reach it?  Then just act like you are not interested in her.   Till she goes in the dog crate or better yet in the havahart trap...


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 6, 2017)

Countryboy, we are thinking alike....


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 6, 2017)

Ya beat me typing...


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 6, 2017)

We have good fencing and only let them free range when they know where home is. This doesn't present itself as a problem very often. I feed and take care of the birds,  but am very bad at catching escapees. And while I would happily freeze my behind off looking for an escaped goat I will not be outside all night trying to catch a chicken.  Sorry chicken.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 6, 2017)

I considered havahart but ours is a bit small!


----------



## Bruce (Jan 6, 2017)

Can you leave the door to the run open after locking all the other girls in the coop??? 
I know too late for that question now.

@farmerjan Yes, prior to the actual development of the APA Araucana and APA Ameraucana, all blue laying chickens that had the S.A. background were all called Araucana. One of the men who developed the Ameraucana breed ( I THINK! it was Jerry Stenger) posted on BYC info to the effect that the Araucana of the '60s was already different from the blue layers that were brought in from S.A. due to crossing. I can't find the post or I would link it. I guess anything that laid a blue egg was called an Araucana. There was definitely no standard. They were ALL mutts that happened to have the blue egg gene. 

The group that started selectively breeding blue egg laying chickens for rumpless, tufted and not bearded or muffed got their line reproducing reliably before the group working on the tailed, muffed and bearded birds. As such when the APA accepted them they got to choose that name and went with Araucana. Frankly I see allowing that as a failure on the part of the APA since the birds they were derived from were already called Araucana even though there was no breed standard for them. From that point on the Araucana (of old) AKA Easter Egg chicken and the APA Araucana chicken were not the same thing at all even though they shared a name. 

The other group got their lines up to reliably reproducing and when the APA accepted them, they needed a name and came up with Ameraucana. Note that these are AMERICAN PA standards. The English, Australian, etc standard recognises both tailed and rumpless Ameraucanas as a single breed.  

It is unlikely that anyone is going to cross a modern day APA Araucana with an APA Ameraucana to make an Easter Egger. For one thing there are very few Araucana chickens. If anyone intentionally creates an EE from an APA Ameraucana it is either by crossing it with another breed or because they only have to breed true 50% of the time and any offspring of an APA Ameraucana pairing that didn't meet the APA SOP would be, at best, a "non standard" Ameraucana. I think any honest Ameraucana breeder would sell those as EEs because they probably won't breed true to the Ameraucana SOP.

http://www.grit.com/animals/araucan...live-egger-rainbow-layer-whats-the-difference

MMcM is running fast and loose with their claim that their EEs are crosses of Araucana and Ameraucana. I guess if you choose to think that they are using the PRE APA Araucana, it could be true. BUT! I don't think anyone is calling the descendents of those Araucana by that name any more, they are using EE. I still see it as an intentional misrepresentation by the hatcheries and I still don't understand why they lie about it.

To cut to the chase:
If you buy it from a farm store, it IS an EE no matter what name they use
If you buy it from almost every big hatchery, it IS an EE no matter what name they use
If you buy it from eBay, 99% it IS an EE
If it is sold without an APA color being specified, it IS an EE.
There ARE breeders on BYC that have true APA SOP Ameraucana


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 6, 2017)

As for that loose chicken... I'd say give her two - three days and then .22 for soup. Better you eat her than the coyotes. Feeding them (coyotes) will just invite them back.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 6, 2017)

I doubt it will be coyotes. It'd be a fox or weasel. The coyotes don't bother us.  Too much activity and too many lights. And whenever they get too close for comfort,  either we or our neighbors shoot off enough rounds to keep them away. We had a fisher last year,  that was a major problem.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 7, 2017)

Escape hen is still in the front yard.  I brought her some food and warm water and left her alone. She hasn't gone for it yet. One of my Dominique crosses got out of her fence.  Way easier to deal with,  once I distracted the roo.  He is very friendly until you mess with his hens. 

Very big drama in our town/school district over taxes.  Very stressful. Lots of anger,  accusations...  People from the next town over keep telling  us if we don't like our taxes,  move.  Thanks,  how neighborly. Also how does one sell their house when no one wants to pay our taxes? Many for sale signs here.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 7, 2017)

Geeze, what a mess....


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 7, 2017)

It is.  It's bad. People over there are literally saying everyone in their town should gp vote to shut us up,  because they have a higher population than us.  The school administration is telling  our town it's  none of our business,  it's school business.  We pay $7/thousand more for the school than the town next to us.  They have $1.1 million per student in property value.  We have $750 thousand per student.  

Arg sorry I have to vent without  being yelled at haha


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 7, 2017)

Ummm one more example of govt and govt functionaries forgetting that they work for us, not the other way around. As a tax payer it absolutely IS your business! And this is why (pure) democracy does NOT work and is bad, and why we were formed as a democratic REPUBLIC, NOT a democracy. Think of 2 foxes and a chicken trying to determine what's for dinner. Democracy is when  2 out of 3 wins and the chicken loses. In a republic the chicken is NOT forced to go along with the foxes and can go its own way. Sorry you're dealing with this. Part of the reason I can't/won't/didn't/wouldn't return to live in New England... and most specifically Taxachusettes (which by now has a firm grip on surrounding northern states).

You know, it just sorta dawned on me... it seems the higher/denser the population concentration, the more it leans toward socialism/communism/liberalism. In the least dense population areas it's all about self determination and minding your own/taking care of your own business and being conservative. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Bruce (Jan 7, 2017)

I don't know @Latestarter but @NH homesteader doesn't live in the more populated area of NH. Not the least either of course. 

I sure would like to see the reasoning for the tax discrepancy because I can't think of a reason. Usually property taxes are based on property value and that isn't what is happening there. Do they have a total count of students or do they count how many students come from each town? Maybe they collect the same amount per pupil from each town so the lower property value towns pay a higher $/thousand of assessed value? That would be the opposite of socialism/communism/liberalism. 

Live Free or Die. 
How hard (or impossible) would it be for the "we aren't the rich town" to form a separate district?  
Of course you would then have the problem of not having a High School and would have to tuition to theirs most likely. And they would screw your district.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 7, 2017)

Whats even worse is for those who home school to still have to support public schools and public education that you DON'T support ethically, morally or on principle.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 7, 2017)

They go strictly by number of students. We have almost the same amount of students but they have two lakes with lakefront property , more businesses and more people. 

@Latestarter precisely. That is part of our issue.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 7, 2017)

it is actually a 5 town district. The two biggest towns are having the most drama

I just got a new phone ao pardon spelling mistakes please!


----------



## Bruce (Jan 7, 2017)

Age old issue. I've been paying school taxes for 37 years and will be paying for another 20 or 30 years most likely. I only had kids in the schools for 15 of those years.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 7, 2017)

Yes I don't expect not to, that part just makes it more irritating!


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 9, 2017)

It is -3 right now. Not cool!

Bringing my buckling to the vet today. He's not grown well, but appears perfectly healthy. I'm hoping for good news and a moderate sized bill! Lol


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 9, 2017)

Hopefully he will checkout A-Okay!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 9, 2017)

Good luck with him!


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 9, 2017)

This is my vet's office. Bahaha see why I will drive 50 minutes to see a vet? The one laughing at the end is my vet.






I am having issues. This is attempt #3


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 9, 2017)

Hope all is well for him!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 9, 2017)

Oh my goodness !  I wanna vets office like that!


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 9, 2017)

Um I want to work there! Haha


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 9, 2017)

OH yea - me too!  But, it'd be quite a commute, lol!


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 9, 2017)

quite the place....


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 9, 2017)

Well I'm sorry to say, I had my little Storm wethered. I haven't talked much about him, but he's been a struggle. He is almost 9 months old and has not grown much. Fecal was good, drew blood and sent in test for CAE. But she looked at him and said CAE or not, he's not going to do much benefit in your breeding program. I've known this, or suspected at least. 

I am disappointed, but I told my husband there is a huge learning curve with goats and at least I didnt learn by losing any. Thank you all for sharing your knowledge, if I had been on this forum when I bought him, I would have gone with my gut and passed on him. I was in a hurry to get a buck and rushed into it because I got a deal on him and my nigie doe who was in milk (they're unrelated). 

He will be a spoiled(tiny) wether pet. And I hope for a negative report soon.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 9, 2017)

Sorry he wasn't the buck you'd hoped for 

How big is he?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 9, 2017)

Aww. the tiny ones  sure can steal your heart though. Do you remember half/caf from Katie's quads last year? She was so tiny she fit in a feed scoop. She never had any issues she was just born small. Her brother was the other smaller one. He on the other hand had issues from birth. He is still tiny and wethered and a pet forever ( like I need that ) 
Half calf is now "Lily" and she is really growing. I'll see if I can get some pics.

Sometimes heart defects, or cocci issues when young can cause these issues. Some just are small.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 9, 2017)

Awww NH!! I really hate to hear it for ya, I remember your excitement when ya got him, but ya found out early enough that ya do have options as a pen mate to others that are separated. Don't be too hard on yourself for not trusting your gut feeling, be thankful that you are that much Wiser now. All of us have been there many times, and there are more in the future. No, it doesn't make it easier, but if it were easy more would be doing it. You give, sacrifice, and care for your family...including animals...as much as anyone, so if it is your choice to raise him, or sell him as a pet you'll find the right spot for him to be a benefit for you. Now, being wiser ya get to search, find, and get a New goat..."Goat Math"...any way ya "Slice or Dice" it.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 9, 2017)

Well, that just stinks!  But, better to find out now than to have a bunch of babies that don't live up to what you want them to.   Sorry


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks everyone. I'm bummed, primarily from a financial perspective but I've learned a lot and he is the sweetest goat in the world. I will keep him unless a lovely pet home comes knocking. My does hate him so he might be happier elsewhere. And he's too small and too much of a pushover to live with a buck! So we will see. I am heading out to check on him and make sure everyone gets one last dose of warm water in a minute here. 

I have a buckling on reserve but this may have killed my breeding this year. If it does, oh well. Worse things have happened. Like a bunch of kids with issues from a buck I should never have bred. That would be worse.

Southern I didn't know about your little ones, I wasn't around then! How big is your wether now? 

Side note, the vet was laughing hysterically because my husband was cuddling the goat all upset that a room full of women (minus him) was going to take his manhood. And my daughter kept going "what is she doing? I don't think he likes her very much"


----------



## Baymule (Jan 9, 2017)

I love your vets office! Played the video for my husband and we laughed all the way through it, plus we like Bruno Mars!

that sucks about your buck/wether. Oh well, at least you didn't breed problems into your goats. I am glad you found this forum and joined our madness. Did you ever catch your chicken?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 9, 2017)

Yea...men don't like any part of a castration.     They're like...


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 9, 2017)

Oh I am quite mad! Haha. Nope I think she's gone. DH was going to try to rig something up to catch her when we got back from the vet but I haven't seen her since last night. 

I have never been to a vet office where every single person was happy, friendly and about 4 people asked if we seriously drove from as far away as we did. And I told them I am very picky about vets! Also the vet we see trained directly under the vet who used to go to my husband's farm the whole time he was growing up. He was like family. He passed a few years ago.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 9, 2017)

You roll with the flow so well.  All will be well and you deserve it to be so.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 9, 2017)

I liked the discussion about Easter Eggers versus Aracaunas/Ameracaunas (sp?) I have EE's and don't care if they are cross breds or not. The eggs are blue and green and one lays a speckled cream colored egg. It just makes it more fun and my egg customers love the colors. Some of my egg customers have come out to the farm and "met" the chickens, including Bless You, Elsa, Beard-O, Cinnamon, Rose and Clunker, the EE's.

There is a huge thread on BYC about breeding olive eggers. Basically you cross a blue egg layer with a brown egg layer and you get olive green eggs. If you use dark brown egg layers, you get a dark olive egg. I gotta try this!


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks and you should tell my husband that, lol. He might disagree. 

In one way I feel relieved because I felt pressured about trying to make him be my herd sire and I've been trying everything to see what's going on with him but I didnt do anything wrong. Yay! Lol

When I went outside he was snacking on hay quite happily.

I'm anxious about the CAE results. And about the fact that I now need to buy 2 bucks this spring/summer. Sigh.


----------



## TAH (Jan 9, 2017)

I as on pins and needles waiting for our CL results and I had to wait a month for the results. I don't think I am using waddl again.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 9, 2017)

A month? Wow! They send CAE tests in to the University of NH so it should be fairly quick.


----------



## babsbag (Jan 9, 2017)

I send my samples to Sage Ag labs and they do them within the week and email me the results. Many times I am getting pregnancy checks at the same time and they do that and CAE, CL, and Johnes. 

Sorry that you are now looking for a new buck. Wish I was closer, I could set you up with a really nice ND to borrow/buy or a mini Alpine. 

I love the video, they did a really nice job on that and looks like they had a lot of fun.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks, I wish I was too! I would love a mini alpine. Actually... I should email the lady I got mine from. See if I can get an unrelated one. She is a backyard breeder/soap and lotion maker but she has beautiful registered goats and clean tests and is really on top of things. She has good prices too.  Hmm....


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 9, 2017)

Babs how big do the mini bucks get? Would a mini alpine flatten a pygmy? That's what he would be living with.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 9, 2017)

Our Mini Mancha and Mini Nubian bucks live with the dwarfs. If got a young-ish buck to grow up with the pygmy I think they'd be okay together.


----------



## babsbag (Jan 9, 2017)

My mini alpine is a 50-50 and 10 months old. I haven't weighed him but I would guess about 75 lbs max and he is much shorter than my Pyr LGD. I think he would do fine with a Pygmy. I have ND, LM and Standard Alpine all living together and they do ok.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks both of you! I'll have to talk to her. I'd be getting both around the same time so they would grow up together. I know F1's can be all over the place, I have twins and one looks like an alpine and is 59lbs and the other looks like a nigie and is maybe 50.

Things to consider....


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 10, 2017)

I emailed her... I think I'll go with a Nigie though, that way I can breed him to all of my does. I told my husband I need two bucks now instead of one and he looked like he was about to have a stroke. But he didn't argue! He would prefer I stick with nigie and pygmy bucks for management purposes. And hey since he trims all their hooves for me, and does more than his fair share of the fencing (I am so bad at fencing but I try!), it's ok with me. Oh also he prefers the smaller feed bill. It's not like they're giving me more milk by being bigger (not planning on retaining many).

DH is working this morning, then we will be going to get his turkey this afternoon. We did tell him, because I started to get nervous that he would be like no, I really had a different plan for turkeys... But he's thrilled. He had never heard of a Chocolate turkey before.


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 10, 2017)

Chocolates are considered a heritage breed, they are not recognized by the APA for show but are a color that has some following.  There is a breeder in Idaho I think that has MANY colors of heritage breeds and sell poults.  We  cannot get them shipped to Va due to the avian influenza/poultry diseases stuff, which is stupid, but I can go buy anything anywhere and bring it here....Since they are all kinds of tested out there I just don't get it.  May have to get some shipped to someone in NC or MD and then get some that way sometime...
If you like them maybe DH could look into that.  Look up heritage turkeys and Idaho, think it's in Sandpoint.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 10, 2017)

Sounds like if you ever move you should be looking for somewhere really close to that Vet!!


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 10, 2017)

Yeah true Bruce. My husband is picky. I am too, but he's particularly picky about vets. He did grow up on a farm so I can't blame him! 

Ooh farmerjan that sounds like a dangerous place to research, lol! If he can establish a market we will get more turkeys, but if not then we are limiting to 3-5 breeders because these guys are expensive!


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 11, 2017)

Had to move turkey fetching plans to today. Forecasted to be in the 40's so no complaints there. I'll try to get a picture!

The woman I got my mini alpines from has 8 nigies, 4 of which she would sell me a buckling from. The other 4 are lower producers and/or have quirky personalities and she wethers the majority of her kids so she's very picky about who gets to stay a buck. I have first choice of bucklings from those four does. Kidding starts in March and if I put a deposit on one and a buck I'm happier with is born later I can switch my deposit, since they will all be born before she starts wethering any. 

So it looks like, as long as the woman I've reserved a pygmy from has one for me, I should be getting two bucklings. I've accepted that I'm pushing my breeding to next year, my husband has not. But it will give my minis time to mature and I'll breed in October or November. If I bred them now it would mess me up for next year anyway.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 11, 2017)

Bad picture but our black spanish hen just figured out there are newbies in her coop and she is NOT happy. Actually it took her 3 minutes to get over it. I'll get better pics tomorrow.

Yes... We got a tom and a hen. Couldn't resist, the price was right!

The tom was scared of her!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 11, 2017)

Really Nice!! I'm sure she'll enjoy the company of her own kind.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 11, 2017)

We have her daughter too, she's just hiding outside haha. So we have the tom and 3 hens.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 11, 2017)

I can hear "Turkey Math" way down Here!


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 11, 2017)

Nah they're too expensive. We'll only get more if we get a market for them. These guys are breeders, offspring is dinner!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 11, 2017)

Well if they are expensive, it may be worth raising a few to sell there, even pay a light bill or 2 and some feed.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 11, 2017)

Oh absolutely. Have to find people that appreciate heritage breeds and we will be doing that. We have a commercial quality processing unit (scalder, plucker, etc) so we'll do something for sure!


----------



## Bruce (Jan 11, 2017)

3 minutes doesn't seem like a bad integration time at all!


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 11, 2017)

It was truly not at all dramatic once the new hen stood up for herself. They're kind of avoiding each other at the moment but not fighting. We picked a smallish tom because our black spanish is small and we don't need gigantic turkeys anyway. But my husband said he is plenty strong! 

Side note- turkeys make your Jeep smell REALLY BAD. Need a bigger farm truck!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 11, 2017)

You have some nice turkeys! Haha, have made my husband haul chickens in the back seat of his truck. I wrapped the cage well so no stray squirts, but it still smells! If turkeys stink worse than that........PHEW!


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 11, 2017)

It got really bad halfway home so I think one pooed... Yuck!

Had a bonfire/brush burning tonight. The kiddo loved it. One dog loved it. The other was terrified. Pigs watched us, I think they were trying to figure out if we were going to feed them.

So I got a call from the people I sold goats to in August. They were looking for birthdates for the vet. I never got their registration from the previous owner do I only knew that he could look one up on the ADGA site but the other was AGS and I don't even know her registered name. Anyway apparently they had a friend over for dinner the other night and the guy went whoa... I think I know these goats. Turns out he was the ex-husband of the woman I bought them from. Small world (they don't live near me or each other at all), and now he can get information directly from the breeder


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 11, 2017)

Making family "Memories" is always satisfying, and it is the little things that are well remembered by the little ones for sure.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 12, 2017)

It's so gross here today. Mud and ice and slush. So pardon the grossness in this picture, it isn't usually that bad in the turkey pen!

He was in with a bunch of other toms where he was, and now he's alone with the ladies. I bet he's thrilled!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 12, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> Anyway apparently they had a friend over for dinner the other night and the guy went whoa... I think I know these goats. Turns out he was the ex-husband of the woman I bought them from. Small world (they don't live near me or each other at all), and now he can get information directly from the breeder


Haha!! and he thought he divorced those goats!  He got invited to dinner only to find the GOAT STALKERS!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 12, 2017)

Aaaand my husband talked to the guy we got that free shed from a while ago and he wants to buy heritage turkeys from us for Thanksgiving. And also goat meat when we get to that point. He only eats heritage birds, might buy chickens too. And is perfectly aware of and fine with the high costs of farm fresh heritage birds. So, yay!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 12, 2017)

Sure sounds like ya are finding your "Market" there  Hope ya can continue to Grow it too.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 12, 2017)

Perfect @NH homesteader !!!!!


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 12, 2017)

Well half the battle is won. It's hard, a lot of people are used to the white meat and large frame of the broad breasteds and cornish x. And I appreciate that those birds have a good life when raised on grass, like we always have raised ours. 

We raised cornish x for several years and I grew more and more unhappy with what we (collectively) have done to chickens, I would watch them and my heritage birds and get sad. This isn't sustainable, and BB turkeys can't even breed. This is not normal. So we've gone "off the deep end" here. I have no plans of selling heritage chickens as a market. There frankly is no market for that here at the moment. But turkeys... We will see. If nothing else we hope to make enough to pay for our own meat. That's plenty for us.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 12, 2017)

Given I am a "dark meat" person, the entire concept of massive breasts on chickens that don't have the leg and bone structure to hold them up is a big waste. Breed for SMALL breasts and nice big thighs


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 12, 2017)

Haha I had to force myself to get over my white meat obsession because I believe in raising these types of birds. We raised some of everything this year but begrudgingly (bad hatch rates in the spring due to breeding stock we should have replaced).halfway through the summer I said that's it, this is the last tine! Haha


----------



## Bruce (Jan 12, 2017)

The last time ...
until the next time.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 12, 2017)

Nah. I won't raise them again. My DH said he doesn't care what kind of chicken we eat as long as we have some in the freezer. We mostly eat soups and things anyway, we aren't very likely to just cook up a chicken. So since we'll be breeding egg layers we'll have more than enough excess cockerels and cull hens to survive! I'm not that much of a chicken eater anyway.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 12, 2017)

The real good thing about chicken is it can be cooked into many cheap, easy, and healthy meals. My favorite is Chicken and Dumplins, tho not as healthy as chicken pot pie.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 12, 2017)

I've never had chicken and dumplings. I make pot pie, chicken soup, etc. I can usually get 3 or 4 meals out of a chicken.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 12, 2017)

If it is BBQ'd I can eat a whole one by myself, with slaw and beans too.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 12, 2017)

When I was a senior in HS I ran track and cross country (a 3 mile race on grass, dirt, concrete, and up and down hills). I was 6'2" and I literally ate everything that I could find to eat, just to maintain 155lbs. If I took a date to Pizza Hut I always ordered myself a Large, and a Medium of what the date liked. They would eat the regular 2 pcs and I would finish it off. I only stopped eating because my jaw got tired of Chewing..... I went to a seafood place one time, they had an "All U Can Eat" nite on Boiled shrimp, we got seated at 6pm and we closed it down at 11pm...with age I had to Stop doing that, but I still love to eat, so there is always a Binge "Lurking".


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 13, 2017)

Ran errands today, feed store and grocery store. Feed prices are up, not surprising. I've been checking prices all over the place and our local feed store is still the best, other than pig food which we buy in bulk. 

Nothing else to report on the farm. But my grandfather found out today that his lung cancer has spread to his lymph nodes and he has an MRI tomorrow to see if it's spread to his brain. I'm not the praying type but I figure it can't help to have people throwing good thoughts, prayers, etc his way.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 13, 2017)

Hope the MRI comes back with good news   prayers and positive thoughts for your grandfather


----------



## Alexz7272 (Jan 13, 2017)

Keeping you all in my thoughts & will keep my fingers crossed it is goid news


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 13, 2017)

My Grandpa was my idol so I do send good thoughts and prayers that he does well.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 13, 2017)

Sorry to hear that NH, and it sure doesn't sound very good, but stranger things have happened...wishing you Strength, Comfort, and Understanding....that is all that got me thru Mom's bout with lung cancer.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 13, 2017)

Also trying to figure out if it's remotely possible for me to get my daughter down to visit... In case it's our last chance. She's never been there.


----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 13, 2017)

Best thoughts for your grandfather and your family


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 13, 2017)

Lost my dad a few years back from cancer, started I believe liver, then spread. Once it hit brain, that was pretty much it. Then lost my youngest brother about a year later from throat cancer. Once it hits lymph nodes along with lung, it's pretty much a matter of time. I hope he has a long time yet. With my dad, it became a matter of managing the pain so he could finish out as comfortably as possible. Sure hope you can get your daughter a visit with him before he becomes unrecognizable or unable to enjoy her (and her, him). Best of luck.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 14, 2017)

My grandmother died of gastric cancer 9 years ago and my step-grandmother died of pancreatic cancer 2 years after that. The hospice nurse the second time around thought my mom was a nurse because she already knew everything. Not something you truly want to know!

Unfortunately it seems unlikely that he will be up this summer, he and his wife spend the summer here. He would never let us visit if he's visibly ill so my mom and uncle will be going down once there is definitive news.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 14, 2017)

I was that person for my Mom. Hardest job I ever had, bar none and it sure weighs heavy on your mind for a long time. However, I was glad to do it for her per her request. I really do wish your family the Best in such a situation.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 14, 2017)

I had NO idea how much hay the two goats I just sold were eating and/or wasting but holy cow... I'm going through less than half of what I was, and I have 4 goats left. If I had known that they may have gone a while ago! 

DH is working, has been at work for about 27 hours now... And the dogs are barking at every little noise because they think he's coming home. Sigh... It might be a long night.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 14, 2017)

27 hours!! That is close to criminal isn't it??


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 14, 2017)

Poor Fellow!!....He'll be exhausted when he does get back home, too.  At least ya are warm and have your dogs and your little "Kiddo" to snuggle with...and


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 14, 2017)

No he works more than that all the time. They get to sleep some. He and the other guys wanted those hours


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 14, 2017)

Did you just welcome me to BYH?


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 14, 2017)

Yeh, we'll all keep ya Company!!


----------



## Bruce (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm pretty sure she already has us for company!


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 16, 2017)

Well I have someone coming this afternoon to get my extra rooster and two hens, so tonight we will sneak the remaining Jersey Giant hens into the big coop. And maybe the NH's, they've had a sufficiently lengthy quarantine. They also stopped laying in the move to our house. Oh well. So we'll have 12 hens and our roo and I'll finally only have one group of chickens to feed and water.

My husband's psycho dog ran away to my mom's house this morning. In the spring the dogs are getting a fence.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 16, 2017)

Silly dog!  Any possibility that she will forget the way home, lol???


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 16, 2017)

I wish! My mom let her in and she proceeded to chase her poor cats all around the house. She's never really seen a cat before that I can remember. She flew up on the couch and ran all around the house like a maniac. She's like a tornado!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 16, 2017)

She's just trying to make "Life" interesting for ya...she doesn't want ya to get Bored...just trying to make sure ya get Excercise like she does...releasing that "Pent up Energy".


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 16, 2017)

Oh believe me I am not bored haha! 3 chickens loaded up and out the door. Could have tried to get money for them but just gave them away. Seems like a nice guy. And my DH is just happy not to have to butcher them in the middle of winter.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 16, 2017)

Oh, I didn't think ya was bored, or lazy by any means... I was speaking as your dog was probably thinking....she was just trying to Help....in her mind.   Glad ya was able to find a place for your birds...we gave away 14dz eggs today...and it makes ya feel really Good sometimes to "Share the Wealth" with others...especially when their jaw Drops...


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 16, 2017)

Oh I know, I didn't take it that way!

I'm glad to get them out of here before it snows tomorrow night. Our coops have been spread all over the place and it's a lot of walking and shoveling. So now I can move them and I have one less place to shovel!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 16, 2017)

Something that may help ya with that shoveling too. I have some extra skirting from the trailer and cut 2pcs to length they slide together with a tongue and groove, and placed them under the roosts it is a quick pull them out and hose off in the garden compost area, and it is caked up a hoe will scrap it off nicely....I also keep hay down sprinkled on the floor so the rest is easier to sweep into the little trays the skirting makes. I'll get some pics for ya tomorrow when I clean it out, it may give ya a better idea, if ya wish.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 16, 2017)

That's a good idea. Yeah pics are always good! When we build our hoop coop for the turkeys I want to put in moveable roosts.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 16, 2017)

Good idea!


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 16, 2017)

They accumulate some serious..


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 16, 2017)

Something else I have done with the birds is change their feed. I was using laying pellets $7.50/50lb bag to Layena Plus it has Omega3, oyster shells, and minerals in it $14.50/50lb bag. It has changed the smell and is more solid than runny, even the ducks. I hate the increase, but it seems to be much better for them. When I get to free ranging inside the fence the cost should go down as far as the amount they eat. Right now I'm really shooting myself in the foot, but that's what I get for "Jumping the Gun" to get them.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 17, 2017)

First off I must say I love your goats, but that new avatar is just Darling!!...I just want to give it a hug...
Now, here are the pics I told ya I would get. First is the tongue and groove of the skirting and then sliding them together...
    next one shows the flexability of the pcs together so they can be folded together for removal without spreading the mess... with the roosts in front of the door, it slides straight out...  this will give ya an idea how it slides out... and then I sprinkle hay over the floor and skirting, it aids in it not sticking and caking to the vinyl and sweeping the errant droppings from the plywood to the vinyl.... and the job is complete.


----------



## babsbag (Jan 17, 2017)

I like that. My coop is set up where the roosts are in a cubby so that wouldn't work for me. I have a long 'door' at floor level that I can open and push stuff to the outside and it works ok but there is sure  a fast build up under the roosts. I have been thinking of putting a board across the floor in front of the roosts and make a big sandbox using Stall Dry. Supposedly I can just rake and and collect the droppings. We'll see.

Here is a picture of my clean-out door from the outside.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 17, 2017)

It will probably work Babs, as long as they don't scratch it everywhere like chickens Love to do. With your door there I would just put a thin layer of hay down and it would easily sweep right out.


----------



## babsbag (Jan 17, 2017)

I had thought of using wood chips but didn't want to add that to the compost pile as decomposing wood uses a lot of nitrogen. I don't really have a compost pile, it usually goes onto a tarp for a while and then into the orchard as mulch and I don't need to deplete the soil, defeats the purpose. The hay I never thought off....duh. Like I don't have hay at my place. I can buy bales of wheat hay cheaper than straw too so the chickens can pick through it and get treats too. I need to clean the coop on the next sunny day and then I will try that. Thanks

The floor is wood painted with some really good oil based deck paint, I have been surprised at how well the paint has held up. Next summer when it is 110° I will lock the chickens out at 5 AM and power wash and repaint it. I need a hot, long day for that project.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 17, 2017)

Nice I like that idea! Thanks for sharing it!

Yes the pigs are cute aren't they? Not as cuddly as the goats though, haha!

Just got a call from the vet. CAE test for my little now wether is negative, yay!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 17, 2017)

that's great news on the negative CAE test for your wether!!


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 18, 2017)

So we moved the Jersey Giants in with the main flock last night. They're being shunned a bit but no aggression, pecking or anything. My husband tried to pick one up this morning to check her out and Brewster the rooster spurred him pretty good. He was disciplined and is now hiding in the coop. At least he's protecting the new hens right?


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 18, 2017)

Ouch!! Hope he's okay...the DH, not the roo. I won't rehash passed discussions, but suffice it to say I'd tell ya to add one to your Order.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 18, 2017)

He's fine. He is actually a good roo, he isn't typically aggressive but the whole flock was abnormally wound up with the new additions. He has never gone after anyone for no reason. My daughter can walk around him with no issues. He's just protective of his ladies! 

We will end up with 3 roos after our spring chicks arrive, but they will be in separate pens.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 18, 2017)

Well our 2 stay together, they have skirmishes but when they are in the yard they both hang together, and when one is topping tbe other pecks their comb to get them off. They haven't had any aggressive behavior either towards us. My thought is if they have each other to concern theirselves with, they might just leave us alone.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 18, 2017)

They get more aggressive around 1.5-2 years, in my experience at least. Maybe you'll luck out though


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 18, 2017)

That has been my experience too, so I'm keeping an eye on them, but hoping for the Best.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 18, 2017)

not to change the subject but how much snow did you end up getting?  We are dry today so hopefully any ice left will melt!


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 18, 2017)

Yeah we got maybe an inch and a half. Far cry from the 7 they were forecasting! Should have a good melt over the next week and maybe we can get a few things accomplished before it gets super cold again!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 18, 2017)

Glad to hear it wasn't as bad, I will be happy if all the ice goes away- especially in our paths to do chores!


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 18, 2017)

We have snow on top of ice now which is awesome... I have to wear my ice cleat things but they're filling up with snowballs every 5 minutes... So that's fun lol!


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 18, 2017)

I believe snowmaking is over, yay! DH will likely be doing clean up and running lift for the rest of the season unless there is a need for minor touch ups and they'll blow a little more snow. 

DH, DD and the dogs and I are headed for a a snowshoe/walk on the woods/brush part of our property. We've lived here for over 4 years and I haven't been on a good portion of our land yet. We'll see how far we get!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 18, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> I believe snowmaking is over, yay! DH will likely be doing clean up and running lift for the rest of the season unless there is a need for minor touch ups and they'll blow a little more snow.
> 
> DH, DD and the dogs and I are headed for a a snowshoe/walk on the woods/brush part of our property. We've lived here for over 4 years and I haven't been on a good portion of our land yet. We'll see how far we get!



Have fun!!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 18, 2017)

There may be a reason the DH hasn't taken ya out there. He could be afraid ya may want more of it cleared and the "Goat, Pig, and Chicken Math" that might be incurred because of it.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 18, 2017)

Did you order any cockerels @NH homesteader or are you just assuming that a couple in the shipment will be boys?


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 18, 2017)

Some of both. My husband ordered a pair of Dark Cornish so there's one roo. And we ordered straight run Dorkings, will keep one roo and eat the rest.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 18, 2017)

Happy Lui!


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 18, 2017)

My phone is fighting me about adding pics and words so... There are pieces of old vehicles all over my parents' property. Kind of amusing.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## Bruce (Jan 18, 2017)

Happy happy dogs!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 18, 2017)

Looks like a nice piece of property there NH.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 18, 2017)

Awesome pics!  What is all that white stuff?


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks, some pics were from our 5 acres and some from my parents' 35 acres next door. Love having good neighbors lol! 

Lui loves the snow. Clara usually beats on him in the warm months but he gives her a run for her money when snow falls!


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 19, 2017)

Yes! I've got eggs! Tiny little pullet eggs!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 19, 2017)

Oh isn't it a pleasent Surprise! I bet ya had a Smile on your face like I did with our first eggs from our young birds. It almost seems like a "Stamp of Approval" from your young "Girls".


----------



## babsbag (Jan 19, 2017)

I think that free range roosters aren't as mean. I have owned many many many roos, more than I can count, and the only mean ones were two Columbian Wyandottes that I bought as teenagers. I can walk in my coop or field, pick them up, carry them around or whatever. They have never been different than the hens, other than those two.  I have 5 or 6 in my coop right now and probably a dozen running around the rest of my land that I can't catch.  They never challenge me but they have lots of hens and about 1/2 acre to play on all day.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 19, 2017)

Awesome on the egg!


----------



## Bruce (Jan 19, 2017)

Yea first eggs!

I got one from Yuki (White Rock) today. She and Eos (EE who has laid 5 eggs in the last 7 days) are 1.5 years old. Neither has laid since they moulted in the fall. 

I got the 2 WRs because they are supposed to be winter layers. Never had an EE lay in winter after their first 'pullet' winter. Persephone is a 4.5 Y/O EE and laid an egg yesterday. SO surprised!!!!


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 19, 2017)

Yay surprise eggs!

I don't free range for several reasons. Mostly because I like my daughter to be able to play in the yard and not have to watch the roo constantly, and not have to watch out for chicken poo constantly. I used to free range when I only had hens but the poop.... Ugh. Also my chickens are obsessed with the woods next to my house, of course the only border of our property that has someone other than my parents' land next to us.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 19, 2017)

We have our "Go to Town" shoes, and our "Around Here" rubber boots....


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 19, 2017)

Us too but I do like to keep her sandbox free of farm-ness lol.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 19, 2017)

Well, we don't have any little ones here either, and with loose dogs and predators I don't let mine Roam since there is a barrier to maintain their distance. Neither of us is in Shape to be chasing something for a couple of miles trying to get it back. If the ducks ever got to the pond or ditch we'd never get them back...


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 19, 2017)

My ducks free ranged. They hung out by the stream so no issues with a poopy yard lol. They came running for food every time we went outside though and we herded them to bed at night.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 20, 2017)

Good news- DH has the weekend off! This never happens during ski season! 


Bad news- this means we are going ice fishing tomorrow.

I hate ice fishing. I hate fishing, I hate fish. I hate being on frozen ponds hoping they're going to keep us on top of the water. I have a major phobia of fish. 

But our daughter wants to go ice fishing so darn it, we're going ice fishing.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Sounds like the perfect opportunity for father-daughter bonding. You on the other hand can go take in a movie and relax!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 20, 2017)

Fishin while floating on an "Ice Cube" ain't my idea of Fun, either, tho I have went in a flat bottom aluminum boat and had the crack a thin layer of ice off the pond to scull and be able to fish. Otherwise your bait just stays on Top of the ice and no fish bites...
LS has a good "View", it does mean a lot to a man to have that chance for "Bonding and Memories" too, I have 4 daughters and "Special Times" are always Cherished.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 20, 2017)

I agree, Father/Daughter fishing trip. But he probably figures you are along for the 'kid sitting' duty while he concentrates on fishing.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 20, 2017)

Yup I have to handle emergency bathroom trips and the non-fishing duties. It won't be a long adventure, anyway. Thank goodness!


----------



## Bruce (Jan 20, 2017)

Take 2 vehicles, that way you and your daughter can come home when she gets tired, cold, bored. And remember - Hot Chocolate when she gets home. Make sure you mention that often, start before you leave home


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 20, 2017)

It's supposed to be in the 40's tomorrow. DH will want to leave before the fishing gang shows up so we won't be out for too long. It's a drinking sport for many and weekend fishing trips can be interesting. I don't have a license so that gives me a great excuse to be uninvolved!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 20, 2017)

Woooweeeee - sounds like fun - NOT!   I do love to fish  but on a warm sunny day, bobbing 'long in a boat, maybe with a beverage...  And it's ok if you don't catch any, cuz then you don't hafta clean em!

Have fun and be safe!


----------



## Bruce (Jan 21, 2017)

Easy to do @frustratedearthmother. Put a bobber on the line and forget the hook


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 21, 2017)

Haha didn't go today, postponed until tomorrow. Woke up with a headache and the kiddo was tired and cranky today. DH went and caught a few, he said the pond looks good and we'll go in the morning.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 21, 2017)

Hmmmmm....that headache could last through tomorrow!  Just sayin....


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 21, 2017)

Do you know the species of fish your DH is trying to Catch?


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 22, 2017)

I survived fishing! Lol. My daughter caught a perch and DH caught some perch and pickerel. Perch are back in the pond and the pickerel (4 total) are awaiting the meat grinder treatment. Fish cakes!

It was cold and rainy out on the ice but now I'm drinking tea and DD and DH are drinking hot chocolate. Then back out for chores.

While we were on the ice DH's summer boss texted me to ask where I wanted my hay. Uh what? He found good quality grass hay for $2/bale. Yes! He got 14 bales and put them away for us. Best boss ever!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 22, 2017)

Ya sure can't Beat that!! The most fish I ever cleaned at one time was 132 bream....what a Chore....now I fillet everything with an electric knife.. Sweet....anyway, Glad ya'll had a good time.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 22, 2017)

$2 hay is something I haven't seen in a couple of decades.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 22, 2017)

WOW on the hay!  That's an awesome price - glad you were able to score on that!


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 22, 2017)

We occasionally find deals like that, but without knowing someone hay is $7 a bale right now, or more. A guy we used to buy from charged $6 in the field this summer. Hence the used to buy from... We paid the same guy $5/bale last winter out of his barn. take advantage of the drought much?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 22, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> take advantage of the drought much



I hate that!


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 22, 2017)

I know for a fact he got nearly the same amount of hay as the previous year. I watched him cut it even! So annoying.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 22, 2017)

You can get hay around here for around $5 or $5.50 normally but we have gotten our last 20 bales for $4 a bale.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 22, 2017)

5 is normal here in an average year. 3 in the field. We need to put up a hay shelter so we can get it all in the summer and be done with it!


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 22, 2017)

What are you paying for alfalfa or do you even feed it?


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 22, 2017)

We can't get it here, no one grows it. I feed alfalfa pellets and pay dearly for them ($17 /50 lbs)


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 22, 2017)

Actually I asked my vet if you could even get alfalfa here and the tech laughed at me (nicely) and told me it does not like NH


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 22, 2017)

Ouch - it isn't cheap here either but it is available and goes for $9 a square bale.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 22, 2017)

We can't get it over here either, only pellets $14.50/50lb bag and a 40lb cube of dehydrated hay for $16.95. They don't even ship anything else in.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 22, 2017)

we can get small grass hay bales for $3/bale and a large sq of alfalfa mix goes for $55/bale


----------



## Bruce (Jan 22, 2017)

I paid $4/bale for the 38 square bales I got. Second cut. Al (the guy who sells it, lives up the road), DD1 and I stacked it in the barn.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 23, 2017)

1 lone egg again today. Headed to the feed store to get some alfalfa pellets before the storm. It's going to snow and then turn to ice and all kinds of fun stuff tonight through tomorrow. Yuck.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 23, 2017)

I've been watching the mess that went thru here, and it is certainly headed your way. I sure hope it doesn't cause you all up that way any Problems, but it is wise to be prepared. You could lose power for a while, so keep that in mind too. make sure ya can crank the generator and have some Gas for it.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 23, 2017)

Yup we're prepared and my husband is home tonight, and likely will be tomorrow. Not much he can do on the mountain when it's sleeting. I know how to get the generator going but it's much better for me if he is home to do it! Lol.

Our power lines run through heavy woods so we expect to lose power anytime there is high wind and/or freezing precipitation. Then if we don't we are pleasantly surprised!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 23, 2017)

Ugh!  Stay safe - glad hubby is home with you.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 23, 2017)

I was about to post how different the weather can be only 90 miles as the crow flies ... Until I checked NOAA. 

Potential for 4" of snow tonight through Wed morning. Sleet from 9 PM to 6 PM tomorrow. Wife is going to have a tough commute to and from the PO 35 miles distant. Temp ranging from 29F to 32F. That is going to be some WET HEAVY um, "stuff".


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 23, 2017)

Yup! Sorry your weather looks like ours!


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 23, 2017)

I am at the point that we would have been alot happier to have frozen ground and snow then the constant rain we have had.  It has rained steadily and often pretty hard for the last 2-3 days, last night was a steady constant rain.  That is not normal here in Va. in the Shen valley area.  We are having to use the 4WD big tractor to get in and out of the fields to feed round bales, alot of travel over paved roads to get to them all when we normally would have used the truck with the "bale bed" on the back.  It is supposed to be out of here by tonight, but it will be days before it is dry enough to get in and out except with the tractor.  

I do feel sorry for the folks in Ga and south, they got hit pretty hard with tornadoes and such.

We are due to get sun for a week or more starting tomorrow....please...


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 23, 2017)

This was after nearly 2 weeks of drizzle, showers, rain and a few peeks of the sun.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 26, 2017)

1 egg again today. It is warm! All of the birds are wound up. Going to crash back down to reality tomorrow, enough that DH is going to be making snow again next week. I have a headache today, likely weather related.

Planned out some garden stuff yesterday. I need to get more stuff for starting plants and figure out how to make some cold frames. I have been saving paper feed bags and newspaper!

Waiting for March, when babies start to be born so I can see about bucklings. May or June I will be getting them, if all goes well. 

Pigs are getting big... 

Yup kind of playing the waiting for spring game here. I am losing my patience!


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 26, 2017)

I haven't been able to restrain myself from already ordering seeds so I can relate.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 26, 2017)

Lol mine are ordered and delivered already, except a few I forgot!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 26, 2017)

Mine too!


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 26, 2017)

Of course you get to plant WAY earlier than I do!

My daughter is playing soccer in the living room. This may not end well. The dogs are terrified. It's official, we are all sick of winter.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 26, 2017)

I do get to plant earlier!  I always start with such enthusiasm... and then something like bugs, heat, open gates/goats/chickens pops up to throw a wrench into the works.  Only good thing is that I always have time to start over if needed, lol. 

Living room soccer - hmmmm - sounds like fun to me!  Especially if a dog or two will join in instead of cowering behind the furniture!!


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 26, 2017)

Oh yeah I actually hate weeding and I hate bugs even more. I am trying to force myself to like gardening but really I just like the end result. I like planting and harvesting and the stuff in the middle, I whine about haha

Behind furniture? Nope, on furniture. The couch belongs to the dogs you know!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 26, 2017)

Joyce just put an order in from Baker Creek yesterday. She has tomatoes pushing up the ground in some pots under Grow lights...


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jan 26, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> I've also read newspaper and straw on top.  Totally saving stuff for next year!


I know a little late now to reply, but a friend of ours has used news paper and straw for last two seasons and seems to like the success.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 26, 2017)

Anything that means less weeding for me is good! I ordered from Baker River and Fedco.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 26, 2017)

I don't like weeding the garden either....

thinking indoor soccer is as much fun as nerf dart wars


----------



## Bruce (Jan 26, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> Of course you get to plant WAY earlier than I do!
> 
> My daughter is playing soccer in the living room. This may not end well. The dogs are terrified. It's official, we are all sick of winter.



Um ... you've lived your entire life (so far) in N.H.. You know you can't be sick of winter in January (nor February)!!!! I think your daughter is just trying to make sure there aren't any breakable objects in the house


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 26, 2017)

I spent 11 months in CT lol. Yeah I am miserable every February. I know winter is nowhere near over but I can't help but be sick of it. 

Breakable? I have a 4 year old and 2 dogs, one of whom is like an eternal puppy. I don't dare have breakable items!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 26, 2017)

I'm getting cold just reading these posts! 
It got up to 72 yesterday and a high of 66 today


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 26, 2017)

It hit 45 today, which was like a heat wave. Seriously DH and I talk about moving somewhere warmer all the time. But he likes his summer and winter jobs and we have some work we need to do on our property and home before we can sell. Frankly I have mild seasonal depression and getting away from the snow and cold would help. If we ever leave the state we have TN on the brain.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 26, 2017)

Truth be told @Goat Whisperer, it is warm up here compared to 'normal'. The average high in January is 27F, average low 10F. It has been above that almost every day this month. In fact it has been below 32F for a high only 5 times in the last 26 days and is expected to be so only twice more before February. Only twice has it been below 10F for a low.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 26, 2017)

Tis true Bruce. It has been very warm. It was sunny until10 minutes ago and now it's dumping snow or rain or ice.. I don't even know what it is but it better stop before chore time!


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 26, 2017)

We do get an earlier start than you do but we moved here to zone 7 from zone 9 so we are still adjusting.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 26, 2017)

Um I don't even know what zone I am. I think it's either 4 or 5 but I haven't the slightest idea how to find it.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 26, 2017)

If you're curious you can go to this link and just enter your zip code.

https://garden.org/nga/zipzone/


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 26, 2017)

Cool thanks! We are kind of borderline 4/5 so  that was a good guess. 7 sounds nice! Lol


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 26, 2017)

I'm right on a border between 7B and 8A, and the sun has been shining here nice and warm and bright, but the temps are more "normal" meaning low-mid 50s today and tonight will be down in the low 30s. supposed to remain like this for the next few days. I'm just happy to see sun. I'm low on vitamin D. All out of fire wood, so heat pumping it... After all the wet weather we had it'll take a good week of sun to dry the stuff out enough to cut. I think once you've really "had it" and move to TN or that general area, in a short time you'll wonder why you waited so long. The eastern part of TN is very similar to NH as far as lay of the land, but milder winters.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 26, 2017)

We have friends in eastern TN. They moved from here to there and would never dream of moving back. I told my husband we could do way more with the garden and we could actually raise meat pigs through the winter (we have 3 now but2 are breeders) etc. Right now there are 4-6 months out of the year that we can't do a blessed thing on the farm because of the weather (frozen ground mostly).


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 26, 2017)

Go visit your friends for a few days. You'll most likely be loath to go back. I spent my youth in the White Mountains and all up and down the Kankamangus highway. Beautiful scenery for sure, and I haven't been there in more than a decade now but the last time I was, I was severely disappointed... over crowded over priced and just not the same. But like anywhere nowadays, the best land prices are where there's no employment, & hence a depressed area. Where the jobs are, property is more expensive.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 26, 2017)

NH - you can just about draw a straight line about 30 miles south of Nashville and run it all across the state from west to east.  That is just about where most of the messy cold weather starts ( from that point north)  We are only 20 miles north of the Alabama line and our weather is fairly mild with little snow and ice but we do get some.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 26, 2017)

@Latestarter  NH has changed in a lot of weird ways. The Old Man fell, tourism changed, and all the mills in northern NH are gone. The southern part of NH is all Mass transplants and the north is impoverished. My DH just said the state motto should be changed to Live Liberal or Die.... Our area has become the land of the have vs. the have nots. Not a lot in the middle.

@Mike CHS I will have to look at where the area we are interested in falls (near Knoxville). I don't mind some, actually I like some snow. Just less than here would be nice!


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 26, 2017)

Knoxville is in a pretty part of the state.  Other than west Tennessee (around Memphis) I don't really know of many places that aren't nice.

We are only 45 miles from Nashville and it is about as rural here as you can get.


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 26, 2017)

@NH;    I moved to VA in 1981.  I wanted 4 seasons, just alot less than even in Ct where I was raised.  Plus spent time in VT where we had family with a dairy when I was a kid.  Was seriously considering going north from CT, but the prices even then were higher and I wanted some winter, just less....
Here in the Shen valley we get some snow, normally, but have had more rain and sleety weather the past few years.  We can get down to 0* but not often, temps in the 20's nights and 40"s days are common.  Last frost date here is around the first of may but east of the Blue ridge it's about 2 weeks earlier. Have had a frost on  memorial day weekend though.   Often first frost date here is mid-late Sept but we have had an occasional frost on Labor day and sometimes if you can get past a frost in late Sept, you can go to late Oct  with Indian Summer weather,  before you get another.  I have picked tomatoes in late oct , getting through the 2-3 day little frost in Sept. Again, east of the Blue ridge it's about 2 weeks or more later. 
We wanted less winter,  for grazing for the cattle too, and with rotational grazing and "stockpiling" grass at some pastures we can have grazing up to the middle of Jan.  This year we still have about 30 acres that have not had any cattle on since July.  We will be moving a group of 30 cow/calf pairs there this weekend and if we don't get any real deep snow, they will have grazing until late Feb at least.  We only cut 1 cutting hay off the 2 adjoining hay fields and let the later cutting grow for additional grazing late.  We cannot move the cattle there until after hunting season so it works out real good.
I grow a pretty big garden and as I have said before....MULCH !!!!!use the feed bags in the rows to walk on, put hay straw whatever I can find.  Often get a roll of weedy hay that we have put up or hay that had been rolled wet and some mold, and just keep adding to the garden.  I plant it, mulch it, and then do just minimal weeding the rest of the time.
I don't worry about getting stuff in early, like cold weather tolerant stuff, just do it all in a couple of days.  It's usually when we are starting haying so my time is limited.  Also,  all grass clippings go in the garden, they are easy to put around the base of the plants and make a pretty good mulch and you can just keep adding.  If you incorporate manure in it then it will be pretty balanced.  I never do a soil test and  it does okay.  Too much manure will make scab on the potatoes  but they keep, just don't look pretty.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 26, 2017)

Ah farmerjan are you near the famous Polyface Farm? I'll admit all I know about your area is what I've seen via pictures and videos about them. Gorgeous there. And yes I am envious of your much longer seasons! 

I never knew that about potatoes! I have plenty of hay I can use but straw is harder to find. Maybe I'll get DH to put a bagger on the mower so we can collect clippings...


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 26, 2017)

Yep, about a half hour from Polyface...Joel Salatin's.  Been there a couple of times, they buy cattle at our local auction on occasion.  We even sold them a group of steers one year... have also been to several different farmers that do intensive rotational grazing and such.  We have a very good group in our extension here;   I am 5 miles from McCormick farm, where the reaper was invented by Cyrus McCormick, and the home of the Shen Valley Experimental Station, a "division"  of Va Tech.  They do alot of rotational grazing experiments and there are field days there quite a bit.  Our Va forage and grasslands group is pretty active too. 
It is pretty here, I didn't want to live in "flat land" where I couldn't see the mountains... is getting more expensive for land, but the temps and climate are still pretty nice.  We did have a "derracchio"  wind storm several years ago that we lost power for nearly a week, July 1st....but generators keep the freezers going.  Problem was getting water to the cattle, at pastures where there were wells.... As a rule though we don't have alot of crazy weather, few tornadoes ever, a few hurricanes with rain and some wind but not like some areas of the country.  I could never live  some place where things like tornadoes are an expected "norm"... more problems with hurricanes and wind related stuff further east.


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 26, 2017)

I put my potato "eyes" in a row basically on top of the ground, cover with old hay mulch on each side right up to the eye, and as it comes up keep putting hay on it so the green is growing right up the middle like a sandwich.  Gotta keep the roots covered so there is no green on the potatoes.  EASY to "DIG" since you basically just pull the mulch off...they will put roots down into the soil some, but not like if you "plant them" in the soil and keep hilling them.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 27, 2017)

Do you need to lay some sort of mesh down over the hay mulch so it doesn't blow away? I've seen where potatoes are grown that way in a wire "barrel" and adding hay as they grow.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 27, 2017)

Thanks for the potato tips. I might have to try that this year. They're kind of a pain to grow, the typical way.

That's really cool to be in the middle of all of that, rotational grazing experiments! And I will be there someday if only to tour Salatin's farm. I don't raise cattle but I do raise pigs and chickens. I know some people don't like him but I think it's great that there are people out there being loud about changing the food system and teaching people about things like rotational grazing and raising pigs in the woods!

It does sound like a lovely part of the country. I told my husband I want an 18 wheeler with pens in it and to travel the country with the goats and stay in different places all the time lol. (yes I know goats don't like car rides, I would never really do it)


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 27, 2017)

We grow them in old tires...with the adding layers method and when it is harvest time we just turn the tires over and pick up the potatoes from the inside of the tires...no digging, and we use hardware cloth under bottom tire to keep the voles and moles from damaging the taters.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 27, 2017)

Ugh had a stressful morning. Power went out, my stepdad came to help me with the generator, we got it going but couldn't get the boiler running (still no clue why). So I had to call DH at the mountain. He walked in the door and the power came on. But in the process the boiler had back burned so he had to fix that and restart it. Now he's headed back to work and I'm rushing to get the kiddo to the library before they close at noon and go grocery shopping. Sigh. Happy Friday?


----------



## Bruce (Jan 27, 2017)

I wasn't aware that rotational grazing was "experimental". In fact I (naively apparently) thought it was the norm.

There was an article in the latest issue of Organic Living (used to be Organic Gardening) about some people who bought a farm that had fields with grasses that looked good. The fields were not very good after their first year. Turns out they had been heavily fertilized year after year for decades. Had some samples done and found there was no carbon left. I'd have to find the article but I think they repaired it by first moving chickens around then starting other types of animals, rotating them through. All the natural "putting back" improves the soil.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 27, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> Sigh. Happy Friday?


Hope it gets better for ya!


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 27, 2017)

Thanks FEM. All better. The sun is shining!
Ha well rotational grazing used to be the norm. It should be the norm.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 27, 2017)

So all we have to do is get some global warming/climate change super scientist to figure out how to get all the carbon out of the air and put it back in the soil... maybe not quite as compacted as coal


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 27, 2017)

Teach the cows to fart under ground? 



So sorry...  I have no self control today


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 27, 2017)

since they burp too, should they do so into the same "hole"?


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 27, 2017)

....and this nation is a world leader in "Natural Gas"... It took those same scientists about 40yrs to decide that bacon didn't cause Cancer too...


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 27, 2017)

I thought they just said it does again. I can't keep track of these things!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 27, 2017)

You are younger than me, so if you can't keep up with it, just how do ya expect me to?...


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 27, 2017)

Rotational grazing used to be the norm on diversified farms but they never called it that.  Just like they used to rotate crops and hay in the fields to keep up with the tilth and fertility...then continuous row cropping was the "way to go" using "CHEAP" synthetic chemicals derived from cheap oil....but as bruce said, it depletes the carbon to nothing and the land just won't keep on producing without a ton of chemical inputs and it needs more and more....but the thing is the micro-nutrients that occur in carbon rich soil are not there and the crops/food that are grown in those soils are so nutritionally deficient that you might as well eat cardboard for all you get out of the food.
The "experimental" stuff is all the fancy names for things like "mob grazing" and MIG and all the ways that they measure it.  I can remember that they used to run turkeys in the orchards to keep the pests down and they ate the fruit that would fall etc...scratch the soil and took care of the "bugs"  but it fell out of favor due to the "ease" of raising them in a CLIMATE CONTROLLED environment.
Today we are having to re-learn to do the things that our ancestors did as a COMMON SENSE normal course of action.  Not saying all things modern are bad, but the common sense approach and the "balance" of mixed species and diversified farms was lost when it was the concentration, and mono-culture, that was pushed so hard by the land grant colleges in the 50's and since.


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 27, 2017)

No Bruce, we don't put anything on top of the hay to keep it down.  I use it pretty thick.  If I use small square bales I just peel it apart in it's "leafs": and use it that way, but normally I use a big roll of "crappy" hay and it just comes off in like sheets and I lay that down.  The trick is thick, and once it gets wet it holds the moisture and just stays.  I also put manure from the small chicken houses and stuff right on top so by the time it starts to break down it doesn't burn the plants.  I am sure I am losing some of the nitrogen but I don't sweat it since we have plenty available. I just keep piling it on whenever I find a thin spot where there are some weeds coming up.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 27, 2017)

Can I like that about a million times? I told my husband that Salatin has made a ton of money saying shocking things like "you should feed your cows fresh grass" and "pigs like to live outside". (grossly oversimplified of course) Sad that our society needs to hear that.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 28, 2017)

@farmerjan 
Yeah when I posted I had forgotten the part about the fact that there were NO microbes/micro-nutrients in the soil as well as no carbon. As you said, NOTHING will grow when they are missing. 

I have some old hay rolls left just inside the edge of the woods by the prior owners, I've moved a couple up to the garden for mulch. I'll just peel some of that off for potato growing.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 28, 2017)

1 egg again today. Waiting for them to kick in, it's been a long time since I had a decent amount of layers. The turkeys should start laying again soon too. 

We are planning on building 2 hoop houses right off this spring. One for the turkeys and one for our main chicken flock. Actually after I wrote that a light bulb went off. I should make one for the turkeys and one for the goats. The chickens have a fine coop and they will be moving into the spot the goats have been this winter, and the goats will move into the brush to help clear. And the pigs will be getting a pen expansion, we have lots of cattle and hog panels in our future!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 28, 2017)

Sounds like that "List" of Do's is doing some Expansion too. In fact, I detect a bit of "Cabin Fever" and a rush of Energy building up there. 
If these warmer days visit ya more often, ya may get a Jump on some of those projects ahead of time. That way ya won't be so "Pushed" to get it all done before Summer ends. Also, with those new birds arriving and getting your garden going there will be Plenty on your "Plate" each day....but, surely Exciting!!


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 28, 2017)

Cabin fever YES! Lol. Well the trailer we need to use to get the cattle panels is snowbound until the banks melt...


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 28, 2017)

Well, if Bruce can haul em with a Prius, I'm sure that Jeep could bring a few in at a time.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 28, 2017)

The police between me and TSC would not be fond of that idea!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 28, 2017)

gotcha!


----------



## Bruce (Jan 28, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> The police between me and TSC would not be fond of that idea!


Why not? There is nothing illegal about putting things on roof racks on a vehicle. Obviously they need to be well secured. The first time I needed CPs it was 4 (different project) and I affixed 10' 2x6s to the roof racks for support. That means 3' of unsupported on each end, several miles on surface streets only. For the more recent project I tied a 12' corral panel to the racks then put IIRC, 9 CPs on top. Twice since I needed 2 corral panels for gates.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 28, 2017)

The nearest TSC is 20 miles. The police in my town and the next towm over are, shall we say, overzealous? Technically the lift on my Jeep isn't totally legal. I've been pulled over because my inspection sticker is 1" too high. I prefer to not be noticed rather than have panels hanging over both ends of my vehicle.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 28, 2017)

What happened to "live free or die"?? Heck I see lots registration stickers on license plates anywhere BUT where they are supposed to be but have never heard of anyone being pulled over for that. And that is the car owner's fault, a poorly placed inspection sticker (top center of windshield in VT) is the responsibility of the person that did the inspection. 

Time to give your daughter a shovel and put her to work on the snow around the trailer


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 28, 2017)

Well... This particular officer I think was spoken to... He did this for a month or two to a lot of people in town and has since stopped. And yes, it was not my fault where the sticker was placed! NH, particularly our part, is not as free as it used to be I'm afraid.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 28, 2017)

Sounds like a real-life Barney Fife...I ran into one out in Az one night when I ran out of fuel...he was a Hoot!...and I had to "Bite my Tongue", because I so badly wanted to ask him if his Bullet was in his Pocket?....


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 28, 2017)

He was looking for probable cause. Pretty sketchy. He pulled my stepdad over because he supposedly saw him throw a cigarette out the window... He doesn't smoke...


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 28, 2017)

Good Lord... those type cops need to be ELIMINATED from EVERY force. It gets to the point of being completely ridiculous. Just plain stupid really. That type cop just pisses me off. We as a nation also need to stop this confiscation of private property by police departments. It gives them incentive to "FIND" (manufacture) something wrong so they can confiscate property and boost their budget income. Completely wrong !


----------



## Bruce (Jan 28, 2017)

There was one down near Rutland a few years back that was hauling people over for doing 26 in a 25. I don't condone speeding but geez the slightest downhill can pop you up 1 or 2 MPH. Unless you have your cruise on and have just crested a hill. Then you are up a number of MPH unless you hit the brakes.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 29, 2017)

My mother flew to FL today, with her brother, until Thursday. My grandfather started chemo last week and is also on oxygen now. He's been getting confused lately... Well apparently it's been happening for a while but he's been keeping it a secret. So she is hoping to see just how he's doing while she's there. We believe if he gets too sick from chemo he'll quit. He is not healthy enough for radiation.

Cold snap coming this week. DH is making snow tonight. Not much left, they have some trails to fill in though. 

He thinks we might be able to transport a few cattle panels in our little trailer that isn't buried in snow, so we may go get enough to make a turkey house. Then we can really clean their side of the coop and give it back to the chickens (it used to be theirs!) so they'll have more space, since we have more now. The NH's are still living separate. I don't really like them. They're aggressive with each other and wicked jumpy with people. Apparently when I feed them, that signals an impending murderous rampage. So I am avoiding them causing havoc with my happy flock for a while longer. Or forever, they're good stew bird size!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 29, 2017)

sorry to hear about your grandpa ....hope your mom and uncle can help him out....my Dad was good at hiding how things really were going for him too at least from some people.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 29, 2017)

Well he won't be good at hiding it when they're there. He is only good at hiding it on the phone!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 29, 2017)

Sorry to hear about your granddad.  Probably a good idea that your mom and her brother are going down.  Sending prayers!


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 29, 2017)

Got some pics of the piggies enjoying a snack today. This is Hammy, she is a runt but doing great. We are keeping her as a breeder. She is SO sweet! And no I did not intentionally crop her tail, we think her momma stepped on it.




She is 1/2 Duroc, 1/4 Old Spot and 1/4 Chester White


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Bruce (Jan 29, 2017)

Curious as to why you are keeping a runt for breeding. Trying to create a smaller pig?

You can always transport CPs in the truck bed. Just make sure you tie them in really well so they don't spring open and land on the road behind you.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 29, 2017)

Ahhhh - she has a sweet face!


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 29, 2017)

I don't have a truck... Well I do but it's got ag plates And is kind of sketchy in winter.

She's not a sickly runt, she was mostly bossed around and pushed off the teat by her siblings. Her mother was a runt and is now full size and has decent sized litters with decent weight piglets, minus Hammy.She's catching up to her sister, who we are most likely also keeping. If the babies weren't all going to be terminal, I might not breed a runt.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 29, 2017)

Ah, I thought runt meant small and would always be so. She's just "slow maturing".


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 29, 2017)

She could stay small-ish but she is growing well enough that I don't think she'll have issues. I would keep her as a pet of pigs didn't eat so much lol, I'm kind of attached to her


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 29, 2017)

These kinds of things are never easy - hope it goes well for him.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 29, 2017)

Sorry about your grandpa, and am glad your Mom and Uncle are going to check on him. Dad chooses to not communicate about his situation either, and won't say anything is hurting or bothering him. So, he is on a "Waiting List" for a room at a home. He has gotten more than my sister can handle.
Wish your hens got along better for ya, and your little Hammy is just a real Cutie.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 29, 2017)

My grandfather remarried a younger woman after my grandmother died. She's taking good care of him. I'm glad he has someone to take care of him.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 29, 2017)

Hammy wears her food well. Sorry Grandpa is degrading... Sadly it happens to us all. Hope your mom and uncle can help while there. Sounds less and less likely that your daughter will get another visit with him.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 30, 2017)

4 eggs today! 

Our friend in TN is talking to a realtor buddy just to get an idea of what's out there... 

It's chilly (27 right now) but the sun is out. The goats are actually wandering around eating bark off trees and not hiding next to their hay feeder today, like they have been most of the winter lol!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 30, 2017)

We are getting some snow right now...might end up with 1-2 inches All our goats are hiding in the shelter


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 30, 2017)

We are supposed to get 2-4 inches tomorrow night through Wednesday. Bleh.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 30, 2017)

Guess your goats ran out of "Hope" and decided to make the Best of the situation. 
Glad ya are "Looking Around" and hope ya find just the right Place, at just the right Price.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 30, 2017)

<---NHH! Good for you! No commitment, but at least you're making some movement! Hope your friend can find something that works perfect for you.  Grats on the eggs and I'm sure the goats are happy to be able to move away from the hay feeder and get some fresh bark... Hope you can make it through the next month+... As I remember, Feb and March are normally the worst winter months to deal with.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 30, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> Our friend in TN is talking to a realtor buddy just to get an idea of what's out there...


Cool!  But, we've got realtors and land in Texas too!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 30, 2017)

I've tried FEM... She has this "thing" about heat, but then she seems to do quite a bit of complaining about the "cold" too...


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 30, 2017)

My friends in TN are very close family friends of DH. They're more like family than his family is. TN gets hot too, but Texas heat and humidity is a bit much. Plus we really love the mountains


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 30, 2017)

Oh and yes LS February is the worst month of the year up here. March can go either way. I told my husband today that really, between November and March we can't do much farm wise because it's too cold, then April is too muddy. So half of the year we can't do much of anything! That's absurd!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 30, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> That's absurd!


Truth!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 30, 2017)

The only reason I can get stuff done in the winter, other than the temps, is because I'm not spending my time mowing grass.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 30, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> not spending my time mowing grass.


You can say that again!


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 30, 2017)

Haha well my husband loves mowing. He used to do landscaping. The problem is he either does it perfectly (stripes and all) or he doesn't do it at all. Too often it's the latter!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 30, 2017)

I LIKE to mow - but it can be time consuming.... and hot....and dusty....but it's good 'thinking' time.

What I don't do - is the weed whacking.   Makes my hands numb for days.  That's my  DH's excuse too, lol!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 30, 2017)

I do the bulk of the mowing, and Joyce does most of the weed whacking...she uses an electric weedeater, we get a new one every 2-3yrs. She doesn't like the weight, vibration, and starting of the gas kind. We have Plenty of extension cords and the thing I like about em is as long as there is Power they work...except when Smoke rises from the motor...


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 30, 2017)

I don't mow... I do the gardening and animal and child care so I escape mowing. That and apparently I'm bad at it. So says DH. LOL


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 31, 2017)

Oh my... DH and I have found some places that we would die for... And they're in our theoretical price range with lots of land (over 10 acres) and less than an hour from our friends. One even has a barn! But we would need to sell this place first and nothing is selling in this town. So, a little anxious and tempted to ask his millionaire father who we only sometimes get along with, for a loan. 

If we get to a more serious point I will post links to properties but I don't want to get too invested in something that is such a remote possibility right now.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 31, 2017)

That is really "Good News"...
One way of looking at it is...if it is meant to be, it will Happen. I sold a house in 3mnths in an area that houses sat on the market for yrs. So, ya never know how things will turn out until ya try. I, for one, will be pulling for ya and your family for the Best to come about in your Favor.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 31, 2017)

How exciting!  Hope it all works out.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 31, 2017)

No kidding on "meant to be" we bought our place, sight unseen. Our DD and DSIL looked at it and said go for it, so we did. We won the HUD bid. We sold land that we had over the phone to a friend, no contract, no earnest money, no nothing. We then sold our house on a handshake, no realtor,contract or earnest money. It was "meant to be!"


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 31, 2017)

Well... I just gave DH another project. I went in to feed the pigs this afternoon and obviously the barrow (in my avatar) is starving because he crashed into me trying to get his grain. I stumbled and twisted something in my back (but didn't fall in poo, go me!) and it hurts. A lot. I have mild scoliosis and get sciatica on occasion. I just sat down while my pizza dough is rising and now I think I'm stuck here 


Anyway, new project is feeder I can fill from the outside of the pen!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 31, 2017)

Oh noooo!  Get some heat on it - quick!   And, some advil or something anti-inflammatory.  And what works for me me, I know this might sound counter-intuitive - but walk.  Slow and gentle, but don't let it seize up on you which it will if you stay in the same place for too long.   Dang, I know how that feels.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 31, 2017)

Took some ibuprofen, I'm still cooking dinner so I'm up and down. The process of getting up and down however makes me feel like a little old lady! Haha. I have a high pain tolerance (chronic migraines and natural childbirth, thanks for that) but sometimes a girl's just gotta complain!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 31, 2017)

And ya have every reason to do just that!  I am another one that knows the "Feeling" all to well. Tho, mine are piched nerves or muscle spasms. After ya get finished with your "To Dos", run ya a tub of has Hot as ya can stand it water, and soak a good shake or 2 of epsom salt won't hurt ya either. Hope it subsides for ya!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 31, 2017)

We women are TOUGH! Just take care of yourself.   I would've suggested a good soak, but sometimes its hard to get outta the tub when your back hurts, lol!  My luck I'd get stuck in there!


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 31, 2017)

Lol! I am not a bath person. Also that would require having a few minutes to myself, which isn't happening! My husband knows I'm tough so I'm not even getting any sympathy!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 31, 2017)

That's not even fair, lol!


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 31, 2017)

Agreed!


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 31, 2017)

Worse comes to worse, find the money and go buy a metal 2 hole pig feeder and mount it on the outside of the pen with the feeding part in the pen.  It's an "automatic feeder" type and you can just pour the pellets/feed in it and they can't knock you down.  At least that would get you a chance to get them otherwise occupied while you then go in and pour feed into their other feed trough. 
Another thing I've seen...is a piece of big pvc (and once a piece of black plastic culvert pipe)  cut in half longways put into a home-made trough with a foot long section on the outside of the pen like through the board fence, and pour the semi-liquid feed in it and it "flowed" into the whole "feeder" and no more getting knocked over.
I always had a short feeder near the fence, dumped some feed in it and then could get in the pens and pour the rest in another feeder in the pen so they could all get some.  Also, had a friend make a "spout" on an angle, to pour feed into that went inside the pen up high enough to get a feed trough under it and the feed rolled right out into the trough.  The trough was attached to the fence so they couldn't move it.  I think that the metal ones can be found at TSC ?  at least they are at our feed co-op.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks @farmerjan I'll see if those exist at TSC. We had one my husband built but it's too small now that we have 3 pigs. Plus they're kind of bored with the frozen ground and they're trying to destroy everything (this one was wooden so not so tough) because they can't root and we can't move their pen! They do spend a lot of time chasing each other around and playing though, which is always entertaining!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 31, 2017)

So.....are you cooking the barrow for supper?


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 1, 2017)

Ha! His time will come... But he isn't big enough yet! He is very sweet but evidently very interested in getting his dinner!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 1, 2017)

How's your back today?


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 1, 2017)

Much better thanks! Still hurts a little but it doesn't hurt to sit down like it did last night! And no one ran me over this morning either!

3 eggs today!


----------



## Bruce (Feb 1, 2017)

frustratedearthmother said:


> That's not even fair, lol!



Sure it is 

I don't worry when my wife complains. It's when I know she's feeling poorly and NOT complaining that I worry.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 2, 2017)

0 eggs today. My turkeys have decided it's the season though. Not for eggs... For uh... Well what everyone else's birds are all about lol! Anyway I think the turkey hens started laying around February last year so I have to decide when to incubate. I am thinking March, for an April hatch, but I should start earlier... Just hard when I have no heated buildings other than the house and I do NOT want turkeys in my house. 

So my husband is waffling on moving south. He loves winter blah blah blah... He needs to talk to his summer boss about what work looks like this year... We have some work to do on the house and the yard... I don't know. Either way we will leave this town if possible. If we really crunch and spend only what we need to, we can pay this place off in 3 years. Basically just depends on his work this summer... Hope to know something/anything soon...


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 2, 2017)

Have you narrowed down a preferred destination yet?


----------



## Baymule (Feb 2, 2017)

Mike CHS said:


> Have you narrowed down a preferred destination yet?


Next door to you and Teresa! What's for sale?


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 2, 2017)

If we stay in NH, within an hour of where we are now. I have a handy list of towns and tax rates!

If we go south, around the Knoxville area. Our friends live in Maryville, so we are looking around them, but in the smaller and less populated towns near them.


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 2, 2017)

There's nothing left on our hills but there are a lot of places for sale with 5-30 acres around.  There was a place down the hill from us with 20 acres and small home that sold about a month ago.

It seems a lot of the small farm owners are reaching the point where they really have to retire and return to town.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 2, 2017)

That's too bad. Lots of people have sold off acreage here too. Over time it's become so incredibly populated. We hate it.

 The places we are looking at thus far are more woods than farmland. Some open pasture but a lot of woods. We have seen a few places we really like, one has 10 acres and a pond and the other has 23 acres, a shop with power, and a barn and a stream. I'm going to need a couple of LGD's down there though!


----------



## Bruce (Feb 2, 2017)

Go for the 23 acres. Chicken, goat, sheep, pig, rabbit, alpaca, etc math dontcha know!


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 2, 2017)

Right? No rabbits. I'm not into raising rabbits. They are so stinking cute I could never eat one!


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 2, 2017)

We have all the usual predators in Tennessee.  They finally quit denying that we have Mountain Lions about a year ago.

There are only about 50 occupants in the 3 or so square miles around us and nobody here is even thinking about selling.   We will do what we can to keep the city away.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 2, 2017)

They deny it here, but I've seen some pretty convincing photographic evidence that says otherwise!

See we belong in an area like that. We don't fit in here anymore. There are some hold outs, but the farmers are all mostly retirement age now. And the only people making money farming are the ones who already have money. Trust fund kids who sell cornish crosses for $5/lb to their rich yuppie friends.

Oops sorry I'm done now...

(btw no offense to people who have money, kudos to you. That was my frustration about a certain person who is like trying to take over my town with their obnoxiousness. Carry on!)


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 2, 2017)

Well, around here there is plenty of acreage for sale. A lot of it is family farms, the Farmers arw aging and the younger generations are not interested in continuing the family "Tradition". The corporate farmers and wood companies are buying a bunch, stripping it, then reselling parcels. The grain and cotton markets are such there isn't much profit in 1,ooo acres or less. But, age and health are the main reasons for selling.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 2, 2017)

Oh AND I'm afraid to tell my mother we  may want to move to TN because I'm pretty sure she's going to freak out or cry. or both.


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 2, 2017)

It's probably a safe bet that it would be both.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 3, 2017)

She might just surprise you... Maybe she'll move with you.


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 3, 2017)

Didn't you say that the friends in TN were real good friends with your husband???  Maybe he needs to take a trip down to see them inbetween the winter snow work and the summer work...I realize that it would be great if you could go too, but both of you leaving might be very difficult/impossible.  What I am thinking, is he needs to go have a good buddy, male bonding weekend, and look around at the available properties and  maybe some job opportunities...listen to how good they are doing there....let him think that maybe moving would be a REAL benefit to him???...financially lower taxes, lower cost of living maybe, job opportunities, better weather for farming/homesteading....
That was a big reason I moved "south" from CT.  Longer growing season and at the time, alot lower cost of living...Taxes are still alot cheaper here than where I came from, and we have a big influx of the washington crowd and alot of "dam yankees" coming down here too.  And I say "dam yankees" in as much as they come down here and then try to change it to be like where they came from instead of like I did; came down here with the idea that I liked  it the way it was and tried to fit in and become a part of it.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 3, 2017)

Well LS I think she would move but my stepdad won't, I don't think. He's lived here his whole life and doesn't like change. His parents passed a few years ago so there is a tiny chance but he owns all this land here and I think he feels like he can't leave. 

@farmerjan that isn't a bad idea. Our taxes are 3x higher than down there for a comparable place and the growing season would enable us to be nearly self-sufficient. I can't stand when people move and expect to change a place. That's happened here too, with CT and Mass transplants.


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 3, 2017)

Yeah, saw what the Mass transplants were doing to VT when we had family with a dairy in VT.  All the "flatlanders" moving in was not well received by the locals, but they had the money and so many kids did not want to work on the farms anymore. Mass residents aren't very well thought of any place I have ever been.  Get some of them down here, but more the NY and NJ ones...problem is they are mostly all retired and have the time to get on the "boards";  board of supervisors, and all the committees that make policy, and slowly start to get stuff changed from what was a real laid back country lifestyle of hard working average joes.  They have money from selling out and spend money here and then think that they "know better" than the dumb local yokels.  But that is "progress" and I think it goes on everywhere.  Plus we are getting further away from the roots of our forefathers, and the ones that complain the most are the ones that get stuff done the most.  It is the way it is changing from a rural landscape to an urban one everywhere.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 3, 2017)

That is SO true! People here are telling us if we don't like the tax increases we should get over it or move. They want everything to be bigger and more expensive. All of the land that used to be farmland has been bought up by people with lots of money who don't farm it, they just like to have pretty fields to stare at that they pay someone to mow (not hay) a couple times a year. 

I told my husband our beautiful state has become nothing but a vacation home for people from CT, Mass and NY.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 3, 2017)

Whoa... My mom just told me if we move, she and my stepdad would probably move too. Sweet


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 3, 2017)

SWEET!  Who can turn down a built-in-babysitter who moves where you move????


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 3, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> Whoa... My mom just told me if we move, she and my stepdad would probably move too. Sweet


And the stars continue to align   that things go exactly as they should for you.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 3, 2017)

And I just saw more pics of one of the places and there is actually quite a bit of pasture as well as woods. Cool. 

DH called his summer boss today so hope to hear back soon about work and all that fun stuff.

My grandfather has a scan next week to see if the chemo is doing anything. Seems weird after only 2 treatments but hey I'm not a doctor. Then he'll have 4 more and another scan. My mom said the chemo isn't making him sick, just tired and realy weak.  

3 eggs today and it's cold and windy. Bleh.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 3, 2017)

See, ya never know til ya Try....and if the "Doors" all Open for ya, then all ya gotta do is step thru them. 
Sorry your Grandpa is having to endure such "Rounds", it really takes a lot outta ya for sure. 
Tho, we have warmer temps, it still "Fits" your description to here......we were getting 8 duck eggs each day, and this morning there were 10  I am sure glad we were taking the reserves and passing them on today. We had to free up space in 2 fridges.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 3, 2017)

Sounds like much as YOU don't like the "rich people buy and change" stuff, your step-dad dislikes it more. He just wasn't talking about it. Consider what the area was like when he was growing up and I bet he feels even more pressed and depressed by the changes. I can see not wanting to leave the family land but there is only so much "civilization" one can take if they grew up rural.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 3, 2017)

My husband grew up on top of a mountain with thousands of acres of family property. He hates it more than anyone! 

My stepdad doesn't comment as much because he owns a local business and is trying to keep the peace with his changing customer base.


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 3, 2017)

It might also work to your step-dad's benefit to sell with the changing customer base....Plus there is the "getting older" and not liking the LONG cold winters...I still like winter but am glad that we don't have 4-6 months of the cold stuff....Don't think I could take the heat and all in TX as LS did with his move ....but we don't normally get all that snow here and what we get doesn't normally stay for more than a couple weeks at a time if that.  A nice balance and plenty of growing season for hay, pasture, gardens etc...


----------



## Bruce (Feb 3, 2017)

Time to sell the business for more than it is worth to one of the flatlanders who came up and bought property for far more than it was worth because it was cheap compared to the condo they had in Boston.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 4, 2017)

Lol my stepdad has apparently been looking at houses for sale in TN. I am trying to find a cheap(ish) plane ticket for DH to go down this spring for a few days but sheesh! It costs 2-3x more to go to Knoxville than to Orlando. Southwest doesn't fly to Knoxville, evidently. They're usually my cheap way out!

Last night my little wether broke off a scur. Poor dude, there was blood on him and one of my does. Tonight I go to feed the pigs and there are drops of blood everywhere. Turns out my barrow is missing the end of his tail! Acting like he doesn't have a care in the world too. So we sprayed some Blue Kote on it. I don't know if someone bit it off or he snagged it on something. They have never been aggressive towards each other so I'm sure it wasn't a purposeful injury but keeping my eye on them. wether looks fine tonight too btw.

I am exhausted, I feel like it's about 11!


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 4, 2017)

NHH where are you flying out of and into?  Don't know if I can do anything but everyone around here calls me to find plane tickets....they say I am a magician at finding good fares.  I would be glad to take a shot at it.  Don't know why but I seem to find some really good fares sometimes. So, which airport(s)  could you fly out of and which into and about when ,  dates plus or minus a week or so?


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 4, 2017)

That is a helpful thing to be a magician of! Lol! Manchester NH to Knoxville TN.But I don't have set dates until he talks to his friends to see when and if they can take a day or two off to chauffeur him around. Sometime in March, probably. He doesn't mind overnights and would only likely go for 2-3 nights. We would avoid weekends and all. So with random dates plugged in, the minimum I am seeing for round trip is $400! And most are closer to $500-550


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 4, 2017)

Sorry to hear about the scur and pig tail. Always something going on right? Since your DH does have some flexibility What about flying out of Logan in Boston? Or better yet, with gas prices what they are, he could drive down and back for 1/2 what the airfare is and not have to worry about wheels while there. I've done the east coast drive literally hundreds of times. He'd be looking at 16-18 hours of drive time, so basically a day. Leave 5-6am and be there before midnight. Catch some snooze, spend a day or two looking at places, then drive back home.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 4, 2017)

Uh we don't "do" Boston. I would bring him to Hartford before Boston, lol. We have driven there before, it takes 18 hours. He would have to rent a car and drive down. Our vehicles are older and would probably be fine but since he would be by himself I don't think it's worth the chance. If we can't find a reasonable plane ticket then he will end up driving, but I think he would rather not. Remember we are country bumpkins, and are stressed by lots of traffic! Haha!


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 4, 2017)

Sorry... I've done long drives all my life so take that as a "normal" thing. I forget that most folks don't do 18+ hours of driving straight through. I hate being tied to someone else's time table/schedule/rules/ridiculousness (TSA, parking, baggage checks, airlines, crowds, waiting, lines, crowds, security, cramped planes, crowds, delays before/during flights, lost luggage, crowds, not having my own transportation, having to rely/depend on others for my needs, all that sort of thing... Oh, did I mention crowds?) 

What's wrong with Bahston? Great little city! With drivers and residents that are every bit the equal of New Yorka's for attitude, personality & selfishness... What's not to love?


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 4, 2017)

I drove in Boston once... They had shut down Storrow Drive with zero indication of what else we could do to escape. Proof of the selfishness you commented on! 

I hate flying, so does DH. He used to plow for big businesses in the winter. He would run a loader for 3-4 days straight. He's fine with long boutsof operating machinery but long bouts of traffic is different!

Did I mention he's a redhead? Temper! Lol


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 4, 2017)

1st wife was a ginger, have 2 ginger kids, I'm NOT a ginger. OH boy can I identify.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 4, 2017)

Well, I gotta say, things are moving along the line much faster than I expected... The fact that DH is already thinking to go down there and look around bodes well for a move combined with the step dad already looking down there as well. Lots of factors now pointing south for you folks. I hope it all comes together for you like ice cream with chocolate topping.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 4, 2017)

Boy do I know the "ain't nuthing cheap" airfare thing. Everything in or out of BTV is expensive.

You can get from Manchester to Charlotte then rent a car and drive the ~4 hours to Knoxville - $236.10. Of course by the time you rent the car and pay for gas you aren't likely saving all that much.


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 4, 2017)

Just a quick search found manchester to Knoxville 3/14 eve out and 3/17 eve return for 370 +/- and hartford out to knoxville  same dates for 340.  Didn't really do alot of looking and my internet is on the fritz .  If you can do over 30 days away from now then it gets better and weekdays, esp tues wed and thurs are usually best but sometimes can hit a homerun on a sat..  Assuming your friends could pick him up?  Often can get a car combo cheaper than separately.  Oops, internet going nuts, better get off, we have some issues here in the "backwoods"


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 5, 2017)

Thanks farmerjan! I'll keep an eye out and I guess I'll have to check into rental car prices also. He might have to drive. 

LS, my stepdad could spend the next 10 years looking at houses before he actually made a move. He does not do anything quickly! However they are, for unrelated reasons, putting their house on the market this spring. Their taxes are nearly $10k now. They have a moderate sized house and 35 acres, but all but 4 or so are in current use and barely taxed. His parents' house hasn't sold since they passed away so they'll move in there if their house sells and figure out their game plan.

DH needs to go down there to talk to people and drive around and get a feel for job options as well as look for places. 

DH is walking around now commenting on how much he would love not shoveling, and all the assorted things that occur less there than here. It's funny!


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 5, 2017)

Southwest flies to Nashville and can get a bus ticket for cheap to get over to Knoxville... Hmm


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 5, 2017)

Ya may can get to Chattanooga, Tn a bit cheaper, and the bus ride would be much shorter. I hate bus rides these days, but it is cheap. I think Jet Blue flies into Chattanooga.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 5, 2017)

DH is going to bug one of his friends to drive down with him. He's a nice guy but very sheltered. I am not sure that he's ever left New England. It would be good for him to check out a different corner of the world. 

TN accepts our concealed carry permits, but does anyone know the legality of transporting from here to there in a vehicle? I believe you can lock it, unloaded, in the trunk as long as you stay on the interstate?


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 5, 2017)

I don't trust MA at all WRT any kind of weapon possession/transport... same for NYC. I'd do a pretty indepth internet search. I think DH could probably survive without his sidearm for a few days.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 5, 2017)

Try telling him that.


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 5, 2017)

Don't know all the legalities with traveling but I do know from 25 years ago that NY state is a B****.  We lived 5 miles from the NY state line as a kid and my dad had to be careful when he took a rifle to VT when they went to the family place to hunt.  But, then we also don't tell anyone what we are doing here much, and VA has just rescinded the  reciprocal concealed carry permit to quite a few states because the STUPID powers that be in the state legis.  convinced the DEMOCRATIC LIBERAL JERK in the gov office that so many of these other states are not as strict and therefore will allow "deplorables" to have guns.  I would check the rules but if it is unloaded, locked in the trunk, then I would just make sure I wasn't stopped for speeding and go about my business quietly like we do here.
What about your step father taking the trip with him down to TN?  Maybe light a fire under him to find a place too?????  Don't know if they get along okay or anything,  just an idea to share the driving...


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 5, 2017)

Yeah NY and MA are awesome...at nothing.

Skyped with my grandfather today. He looks awful, but it was around his naptime (hey the dude is 87 after all). Tuesday he has a scan and chemo. So later this week they'll know if the chemo is even starting to do anything. He gave my mom his login info so shw can look up his doctor's reports now.

Umm yeah 3 eggs today and nothing new on the homefront. Except my team is being awful right now so I'm kind of grumpy. And I am going to the dentist tomorrow so I am even grumpier!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 5, 2017)

Ewwwww - I feel ya on the dentist thing.  Glad you got to skype with grampa....even if he was tired.  My dad is 88 and he's pretty much ready to nap at any moment.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 5, 2017)

Glad you got a chance to skype w/Gramps... Never know how much longer you'll have the chance. At 87, that's a pretty good life span. So sorry he's dealing with the cancer... It's a big time killer of old folks. Oh... just heard "touch down" on the TV Whew... it was the Pats. Can they come back? Cancer took my dad @ 84.  just because.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 5, 2017)

It is good to have that contact, and I'm sure it meant a lot to him. It's gotta be tough for him, and wish y'all the Best.
I understand about the dentist, but I had my last 28 pulled in 2 sessions....12 and 16. Now, I never have tooth Pain again, I have never regretted it either.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 5, 2017)

Good day to be a New Englander!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 5, 2017)

I wasn't "for" either team - just whoever played the best game.  And, that was one of the better Superbowls - for sure!


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 5, 2017)

OMG... SO glad that I went back and watched the 2nd 1/2... what a come back! During the season I might have turned it off, but seeing as it was all or nothing, last game of the year, I had to see it through. just wow...


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 6, 2017)

DH just talked to his mother, who told him everyone in TN is mean and the doctors are terrible and he really should talk to our friends about how terrible it is down there. Haha um apparently she doesn't want us to leave?


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 6, 2017)

Oh my goodness, she does have an "Active" imagination doesn't she?........and they still use Muskets too.... and wear coonskin hats.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Latestarter (Feb 6, 2017)

Now come on... them mean ones are just protectin' their stills... ya never know who might be a revenuer...


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 6, 2017)

The medical system in our part of the state leaves a bit to be desired but there are some good services also.

As for the people, most everyone I know that migrated here say that the people had a lot to do with it.  They don't ever get in a hurry but they are always friendly.  They sometimes get a confused look when they meet someone on the rural roads and they don't wave back.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 6, 2017)

Down here it is the same way, but the increase of "City to Country" folks has increased, so it is less likely that they will wave back. You can tell the true country folk here too....if the house is back a ways off the road they are country, but if ya can see their car from the end of the drive they came to the country....


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 6, 2017)

Seriously people here aren't exactly nice!

I had to have a tooth pulled today. It broke and couldn't be saved without a root canal and crown. So not in the budget. So I'm saving now to get a fake one put in eventually. Right now it just HURTS! It gave them attitude coming out so it took an hour to get the root out that wouldn't cooperate. That is not my idea of fun. The only good thing is DH actually fed the animals without me for once, and he's taking care of dinner (which for me is a yogurt smoothie)

The dentist commented that my blood pressure was kind of high... It was super high for me! Apparently I was that freaked out being there! She did acknowledge it was because of her and her lovely tools.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 6, 2017)

Oh my gosh!   That gives me shivers right down my spine.  So sorry you had to go through that...  But, at least you're not sitting at home dreading it anymore.  It's over - take a handful of pain pills and a shot of whiskey (no wait - do as I say not as I do, lol)   Take one pain pill and go to bed early!

Thanks to your DH for doing the feeding for you!


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 6, 2017)

Haha I don't do pain pills. I'm taking ibuprofen and tylenol and watching a movie with the kid. And ice... Lots of ice. I swear the spot they shot me with novocaine hurts more than my missing tooth. Stupid needles!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 6, 2017)

One thing for sure...you'll never have to endure any more pain from that tooth anymore....sorry it was such a Fiasco for ya and you Better than me....I take those Pain pills and muscle relaxers....only when Necessary, tho....me and FEM have the Same idea....Wild Turkey 101 ain't too bad...


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 6, 2017)

I hate pain pills, laughing gas, anything that makes you feel "weird"


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 6, 2017)

When I was your age and health, I felt as you do....but 20+ yrs later....Everything has its place and purpose, not abused. My pain tolerance has been wore-down to the point the "Weird" is a Good change of Pace...


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 6, 2017)

Hahaha yes and if I didn't have a 4 year old to take care of I might too! I've got enough weird happening as it is!

DH and I have started a list of places to look at, some are large and outlandish and some are small places we could pay cash for if we sell this place and save up for more land at some point. Either way he is finally looking at stuff we don't need and agreeing to get rid of it! Hooray!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 6, 2017)

It would be nice for DH to find his "DreamPlace" down there, and gets Excited...then, it will be His idea and will be "Pushing" to get down there...instead of ya "Dragging" him...


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 6, 2017)

We found a place we could buy with cash that's 1.8 miles from our friends. It's short on acreage, but enough if we don't get crazy with animals. Which would probably be good for us, haha!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 6, 2017)

Already "Paid For" is much Better than paying a "Note"...as long as ya can pay the taxes each yr...ya will never be Homeless.
That's the way I feel about this place....I have a Tent if necessary....but, sure don't want it to get That bad....


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 6, 2017)

The taxes are so much cheaper there. It's insane!


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 6, 2017)

I told him if we don't have a mortgage we can afford a tractor! He's officially sold!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Latestarter (Feb 6, 2017)

I wish I could have afforded to buy this place outright. no mortgage is a blessing! I did manage to put a large down, so the mortgage is less total than the previous and at a lower interest rate. You know your TEAM here is rooting for you!


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 6, 2017)

I also cannot pay cash for a place with nearly as much acreage as you have!


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 6, 2017)

*It truly sounds like your husband is not only willing to move but wants to move.  Good for both of you.

There are a lot of options.  We only paid 34k for our place which was almost 19 acres and a house that had solid bones but had to be gutted to make it what it is today.  Now it is everything we want but we did it all with a pay as we went so there is always a way. 

It also took us 4 years but we did get a tractor with front end loader.  We would probably have given up trying to do some of the things we did if we had not gotten that little tractor.*


----------



## Baymule (Feb 6, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> I told him if we don't have a mortgage we can afford a tractor! He's officially sold!


Smart girl.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 7, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Oh my goodness, she does have an "Active" imagination doesn't she?........and they still use Muskets too.... and wear coonskin hats.



Hey, there is nothing wrong with keeping up old traditions!!! 



CntryBoy777 said:


> Down here it is the same way, but the increase of "City to Country" folks has increased, so it is less likely that they will wave back. You can tell the true country folk here too....if the house is back a ways off the road they are country, but if ya can see their car from the end of the drive they came to the country....



Or bought a house that was built before the US Civil War when they were built close to the road! OK, that doesn't change the fact that I am a city boy moved to the country. Actually around here the people with houses way off the road are often city people that bought acreage and built. They don't use the land for anything of course but that isn't all bad, leaves some open land for the wild animals. 

Seems to me that @NH homesteader will fit in as a "country girl" not a city girl looking for all the amenities of the big city but no smelly farms nearby, etc 



NH homesteader said:


> I hate pain pills, laughing gas, anything that makes you feel "weird"



Me too. I don't like to take anything that moves my brain outside my skull.



Mike CHS said:


> *It truly sounds like your husband is not only willing to move but wants to move.  Good for both of you.
> 
> There are a lot of options.  We only paid 34k for our place which was almost 19 acres and a house that had solid bones but had to be gutted to make it what it is today.  Now it is everything we want but we did it all with a pay as we went so there is always a way.
> 
> It also took us 4 years but we did get a tractor with front end loader.  We would probably have given up trying to do some of the things we did if we had not gotten that little tractor.*



$34K! WOW. @NH homesteader, have @Mike CHS look for places for you to buy. Clearly he and Teresa have a knack for it.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 7, 2017)

The places I am looking at are all in the $35-95k range. Crazy but TN has a lot of places like that! Nothing like New England!

Ok I am furious right now. For those of you who may have noticed there are no pictures of my daughter on here, nor will there be, my husband and I have a strict policy of no pics on the internet until she's much older. Call us crazy but we feel strongly about it. We tell everyone we know how we feel about it.His sister just posted a pic of her on Facebook! and when he asked her to take it down she told him to get over himself, but she did take it down. I am FURIOUS! She knows how we feel about this but apparently can't respect our wishes as parents.... Ooh she's lucky I didn't see it.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 7, 2017)

You have every right to be pi$$ed off!  Your child - your decision and they should respect that!  Grrrrr, I'm pi$$ed off right along with you!


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 7, 2017)

My husband lost two friends today. One high school buddy and one lifelong family friend. Well crap.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 7, 2017)

The lifelong family friend I ASSUME was more age related, but the HS buddy?? He must be feeling lower than low. 

Was the picture SIL posted one that had your daughter and other family members? Surely she wouldn't post a picture of JUST her knowing your desires, right? Even if I am correct in that statement it doesn't excuse the act.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 7, 2017)

Oh noooo.   So sorry for him.  Give him lotsa   .


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 7, 2017)

The family friend had severe diabetes and a history of noncompliance with taking it seriously. Don't know what happened for sure and no clue what happened with the other one.

My SIL posted a pic of our daughter with her cousins, it's not like she was hiding in the background.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 7, 2017)

That is just a Shame!  that has to be a blow, for sure.
It is also a shame that adults can't be "Trusted" to listen and yield to a parents request.....because they may disagree...but, if the shoe was on the other foot, they would be screaming bloody murder.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Feb 7, 2017)

We felt similarly a few years back and my SIL as well as my sister would post pics every chance they got.
We got over it I guess because now we do it too.
My boys are 7 and almost 4 now. 
But I feel ya!


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 7, 2017)

Sorry about the loss for your DH. Gotta hate it when that happens. condolences. As for the picture issue, that's just plain disrespectful.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 7, 2017)

sorry to hear


----------



## Baymule (Feb 7, 2017)

As grand parents, we respect the wishes of our DD and DSIL. But we do let the grands eat junk food, stay up late and sleep late. They just had to get over it. But if they had adamant "do this or do not do this" we would certainly honor their wishes. It was wrong of your SIL to post a picture against your wishes. Then being flippant over it sure didn't help either.

Sorry about the loss of the two friends. It is never easy to lose a friend and to lose two at the same time is a double punch in the gut. Give your husband a hug and tell him it's from a mule.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 7, 2017)

NH- sorry to hear about your Dh's friends   

Irritating about your SIL. Why can't people respect the boundaries?! Just rude and shows a huge lack of respect.
 I don't do face pictures on the interwebs either. I don't know the obsession people have these days with posting all these "selfies" on social media.


----------



## TAH (Feb 7, 2017)

Sorry about DH's friend!

That stinks about SIL! It is really sad when people can't respect your requests.

Sorry you guys are having a hard time, hope you guys have better days ahead soon!


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 8, 2017)

Call me paranoid but creepy people don't need ready access to my daughter's picture. I read an article the other day about how someone could look at the average persons' FB page and find your kid at soccer practice and say something like "hey Suzy, I'm your dad's coworker from wherever dad works, he had an accident in his Jeep and he asked me to bring you to meet your aunt Mary at her house in whatever town she lives in". Pretty convincing for moat kids.

Anyway, thanks everyone. The family friend is actually a relative of our friends in TN. So glad DH will be going down soon. His friend said he would drive down with him. I am searching car rental prices, and the best I've found is $189 for 4 days. Any tips on cheap rentals?

Sheesh two other people DH knew as a kid, townies in the small town he grew up in, died yesterday or early this morning. Weird.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 8, 2017)

That seems like a reasonable price to me. I have found in my rental experience that convienence is worth a dollar or 2 more. Tho, I would compare the price to the price to rent for a wk. Sometimes there is a pkg deal for that length of time, and it can be less than paying by the day. Just make sure there are unlimited miles with the pkg. It is much better not having to pay attention to the odometer while driving.
That is really crazy that 4 people from a small area, about the same age all come to an end on the same day, even if they live in separate areas. Sorry to hear it all.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 8, 2017)

Comment on renting, make sure the rental company knows you're taking the car across state lines. If DH gets pulled over in TN or even RI, he could be arrested for stealing the car. Many say free mileage, but it's limited to a 150 mile radius from their rental agency. You could try rent-a-wreck if there's one nearby... they rent older used cars out of warranty so charge less. Agree, renting by the week is generally cheaper.

Wow, so that's a total of 4 people now who have died, all in the past couple of days, and all in some way known/related to/friends with your hubs?  Wow, that sounds a lot like old "friends"/people "acquainted" to/in business "relationships" with; a couple of our past "democratic" presidents...   May be best for him to get out of dodge post haste and keep a low profile for a while   You never know... that $tuff can be contagious!


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 8, 2017)

Good to know, not surprising that unlimited doesn't mean unlimited. If they're feeling brave they may take his friend's car. DH is a mechanic but no one wants to fix a car on the side of the road!

These people were not the same age or all from the same place, actually. DH didn't go to high school here, he was "sent away" lol! I think he's dyslexic but his dad thought he was just a troublemaker so he sent him to military school in Georgia. 

DD and I spent the morning making Valentines. She's into it. I'm not a fan of Valentines day but it makes her happy. Now we are eating and going out to play. It's 45 out there, heat wave!!


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 8, 2017)

Sorry about the losses that you are having, and all in such a close timespan.  
One of our car dealers here leases cars and they are very reasonable.  I always get one when I go to CT from VA since if it breaks down, I call then.  Not my headache, just get me another one.  Most here have like 1000 "unlimited" miles and I make sure they are aware that I will be going to CT.  Not a big problem here.  Most around here allow for like a certain radius whether it is across state lines or not.  I usually get a week rental, and it's in the 150. range.


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 8, 2017)

Condolences to your DH for the loss of his friends - so sad to lose so many that close together.  I hope his trip goes well and he finds some good prospects for a place down there.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 8, 2017)

Avis allows you to drive anywhere in the continental US. Just reserved DH a car, I spent an extra $15 to get it for a week, so he's not rushed if anything comes up. It's cheaper to rent for a week than 5 days. So.... He's going to TN in 2 weeks and now I'm sad I can't go!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 8, 2017)

Great that you got the car....   Sad that you can't go.   Do you have a 'farm sitter' that you trust to take care of things for a few days?


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 8, 2017)

Well, no. We don't have a backup heat source, and our boiler can be finicky. So I need to make sure it keeps our house unfrozen! Plus the farm animals... And my parents would watch one of our dogs but they can't handle the psycho dog. And I can't board her because of her separation anxiety. I could find someone for the farm more easily than the other two things!


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 8, 2017)

Sorry you don't get to go, but I was under the impression you weren't going from the start? Did I miss something in there someplace?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 8, 2017)

Sorry about the losses.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 8, 2017)

No, I am just more sad about it now that it's confirmed!


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 8, 2017)

I knew when I suggested it in the beginning that he needed a "man away, visit the best friend" check out the area scenario, that it wasn't going to be fair to you especially since you are the motivator to get a move in the works....but at this particular point with the losses and all, I think that his going will be a very good mental and emotional break for him.  Notwithstanding, the "finding a couple of real nice places" so that he can come home and "talk you into" moving....
Glad you got the car reserved, any problems the guys just get on the phone and no cost to them to get another.  It happened to me once and I have rented quite a few over the years, but that one time convinced me.  Great that you got the total unlimited mileage and that there are no restrictions to where they can go, and the extra to do it for the week is a better deal than to be rushed.... in case
Good time to go, shouldn't be too terribly cold, too soon for the leaves to be out on the trees so any property he looks at will be more "seeable" than if it was heavily leafed out.  Hope you don't get too bad weather up there.  
Hey, I heard on the news that  NE might be getting a serious storm in the next day or two?????


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 8, 2017)

It's going to be south of us, mostly. CT is going to get hit hard. We are in the 3-6" range.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 8, 2017)

I have a list of properties for him to check out. It should be really nice there then, he'll also get to talk to people about job prospects, etc. He'll be able to drive around a bit and get a feel for whether he thinks he could live there or not!


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm excited for you!!!!


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 8, 2017)

That's awesome NHH! Really happy for you guys.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 8, 2017)

Sounds really good so far...just hope it keeps being "Open Doors" ahead for ya.


----------



## TAH (Feb 8, 2017)

Very excited for you guys!


----------



## Bruce (Feb 8, 2017)

We aren't getting any snow from this one. 

I think checking out the employment situation is the more important part for him. You can see what is available and the price ranges from home and it isn't until you are closer to moving that actually seeing the places is important. Plus, since he has friends in the area, they could do a drive by and see what some of the more interesting ones REALLY look like. And get an idea of the terrain. 20 acres of rock and a lot of vertical change isn't really what you want but that doesn't show in the pictures. Or "Hey nice 10 acre SWAMP!!!!"

A lot of Realtors are about as honest as a used car dealer regarding the condition of the property they list. Always "enhancing" OK things and ignoring the bad. That is why I was leery of at least one of those @Latestarter had picked. If they don't have many pictures of the inside of the house but have lots of property pictures, the house is crap. If the selling price is really good and you don't mind gutting it isn't a problem but if you are looking for a "move in" house, really bad.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 8, 2017)

Fortunately our friends have a realtor buddy. But yes part of what's annoying me is that I can't see what's around these places. And I don't know the areas. There are parts of the South I don't want to live, being from up here and I don't want to end up in the middle of I hate Yankee-ville. If he can check out the areas we will have a better idea of where to look.

We will see. Maybe nothing will come of it, don't know.


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 8, 2017)

Is your DH pretty much a people person?  Reason I ask is whenever we were checking out a new town we made a point of stopping in at places like the CO-OP and looked for mom and pop farm centers, Feed & Seed type places. They proved to be good at answering questions about the area and usually they are typical of the people that live around there in rural settings.  We now stop in at the Farm Center when we are in town just to get some popcorn if we don't need to buy anything.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 8, 2017)

He is quite sociable when he wants to be, yes. I'll pass that idea along! I hope the realtor friend will be a help too, she should know safe areas.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 8, 2017)

Yep and if she covers a large area, she'll know where all the city people from up north moved to and steer him away from those.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 8, 2017)

Ya don't have to worry so much about the North-South issues anymore down here, there are many that have relocated from other regions....it is more of a "Color" issue, and E Tn in some areas can be less tolerant than others. I hope that wording is okay.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 9, 2017)

Yeah wording is fine, I gotcha. I imagine like most places the more populated areas are more tolerant? I also know how to not get too involved with talking about things like that, I have lived among liberals long enough to get along with anyone 


It is snowing hard now. Even my daughter is telling me she's sick of winter. My jaw still hurts from having my tooth out. No, it's not infected (I'm on precautionary antibiotics), but she seriously spent an hour yanking and it was not an easy pull. So animal chores are sweet today. Not.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 9, 2017)

Sure hope that thing gets to feeling better for ya, just don't bend over for too long...it will be Throbbing if ya do. 
It sure sounds like DD has been listening to her Mom about the weather....she may be reading your posts......ooops don't Laugh...that blame used-to-be tooth.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 9, 2017)

Sorry Lady... just contemplate that better days are coming.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 9, 2017)

No I try not to complain tooooo much out loud! Lol! It's still snowing hard out there, the only animals that are outside are the stupid turkeys. Not much makes them go in and hide. 

My dog has been sick for a few days... I keep thinking he's better and then he throws up again. Acting normal otherwise. Sigh.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 9, 2017)

Ok now even the turkeys are inside. Except the tom, he's standing in the doorway, under the door so he isn't getting snowed on.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 9, 2017)

Geeze - a buncha snow -  that's all you need!   UGH!!


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 10, 2017)

So we got maybe 8 inches... Now it's so cold my pipes are frozen and we have no water. Tomorrow the forecast is for 1-3 more inches, and Sunday another big storm is coming in...


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 10, 2017)

So much for just a few inches, huh?....sure hate ya are dealing with the pipes again....I sure would've cured that problem by now, but it doesn't make it any better right now. Sure hope ya get it thawed soon.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 10, 2017)

We thought we did cure it. Evidently not. DH is crawling under there to fight with it now.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 10, 2017)

How's the tooth doing today...well, the lack of a tooth?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 10, 2017)

Dang - that sucks!   You have any stored water that isn't in a solid state?


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 10, 2017)

On and off sore and then fine. More annoying than anything! But it didn't come out easily so my whole jaw hurts. Thanks for asking.

No we don't, well enough for us to drink but not enough for critters, but my parents live right up the hill and their pipes never freeze!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 10, 2017)

Hauling water does NOT sound like fun.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 10, 2017)

Pipes thawed, yay! It's about 10 here, -10 wind chill. So cold! At least the sun is out.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 10, 2017)

Hallelujah - running water!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 10, 2017)

....on the thawed pipes....not the Temps......I looked for the "Thumbs Down" emoji, but didn't find it.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 10, 2017)

She can turn her computer upside down 

Here is some of @CntryBoy777's lemonade from your snow lemon - DH doesn't have to go to the mountain and make snow so he can be home to help.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 10, 2017)

Yes that is helpful, except he's also not making any money haha. But I'm going to make him drive me to get groceries and dog food shortly, lucky him! Thanks, snow lemon, I like it! How cold is it up there?


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 10, 2017)

Yup... I'll bet TN is lookin' a bit better w every inch of snow   Glad hubs got the pipes unfrozen... Boy haven't we "civilized" folks become accustomed to the easy life? Two lifetimes ago it was out to the hand pump when water was needed and a lifetime before that, the nearest stream (& hope nobody lived upstream was doing their laundry )  Sorry your jaw is still tender but from what you described, I guess it's not surprising. Shouldn't be too much longer till healed .


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 10, 2017)

Hurray on the thawed pipes!  That's sure a load off your worries with animals to water.

I had two teeth out last year, and I was surprised about how sore my jaw muscles were (I was completely out so I have no idea what happened, and didn't want to know!).  But it did go away and I hope yours feels better soon too.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 10, 2017)

Thanks, I was wide awake! It took an annoyingly long time but they were really nice and apologetic about it. They had to stitch my gum up too, which they dont always do, because of the proximity to the sinuses. Oh fun! Lol

One of the places we are watching just had a $5k price drop... Watching closer now! We were looking at DH's family farm, which is likely about to sell... The taxes on that farm are as much per month as most of the places in TN are per year!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 10, 2017)

Was wondering if you got more snow- we didn't get any this week!  Good luck in your property search!


----------



## Bruce (Feb 10, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> Yes that is helpful, except he's also not making any money haha. But I'm going to make him drive me to get groceries and dog food shortly, lucky him! Thanks, snow lemon, I like it! How cold is it up there?



1F this morning. Made it up to 4F at 2 PM. Boy are those eggs in the nests cold! Supposed to hit 26F tomorrow around 2 PM. Might make freezing Sunday.



norseofcourse said:


> Hurray on the thawed pipes!  That's sure a load off your worries with animals to water.
> 
> I had two teeth out last year, and I was surprised about how sore my jaw muscles were (I was completely out so I have no idea what happened, and didn't want to know!).  But it did go away and I hope yours feels better soon too.



They probably yank harder when you are out


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 10, 2017)

DH talked to his dad about us trying to move and he said we should "talk business"... Uhh what does that mean? 

There is ONE house in NH we would stay here for. It is in one of the two towns in NH with cheapest taxes. As in, 1/3 of the tax rate of our town. He'll talk to him asap and see what he means... If he means loan us the money, we have some thinking to do.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 10, 2017)

The way things have been going for ya so far, he may want to hitch a mule to your Wagon heading South.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 10, 2017)

Yeah, maybe he's thinking about buying a big parcel and putting 2 houses on it


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 10, 2017)

no he doesn't like us that much!


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 10, 2017)

6-12" forecasted Sunday night, for you tok Bruce! I'm not too horribly far from the 10-18 line....


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 10, 2017)

I'm sorry, but I have to back-out from the Party...I was so looking forward to it, but....I...uh,....uh,....gotta dig some Post holes....yeh, yeh...I gotta dig some post holes, so I won't be able to make it after all.....


----------



## Bruce (Feb 11, 2017)

Yep, my wife was already not looking forward to Monday last night. 35 mile drive with 8" having fallen from the start until she has to leave for work. Going to be slow no matter what with all the plows on the road. 

Guess I'll be getting up early as well since she even if the road is plowed she won't be able to get on it if I don't crank up the snowblower on the garden tractor first.

We *knew* you were a fair weather friend Fred!!!! 
I expect ALL those holes to be dug and plugged with a post by the end of the day Monday since you are blowing @NH homesteader off


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 11, 2017)

Yuck, she's going to have a bad Monday morning. At least I get to stay home and so does DH. Oddly enough, his boss tells him to stay home when it's snowing like that. 

I can't imagine why anyone wouldn't want to come visit NH right now!


----------



## Bruce (Feb 11, 2017)

We just have to face the fact that @CntryBoy777  has one failing, he is a wuss. 

OK, OK, I'll do it to myself for being so mean to such a nice guy


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 11, 2017)

Hey chicken people- I think my hens are beating up my roo. What the heck is that all about?? He's all bloody around the neck and behind his comb. Doesn't look like something went after him, though. 

And one of my other pigs has a bloody tail, which means that the one non-bleeding one is doing it. Sigh. My animals are sick of the winter too, I think. 

At least none of my goats or turkeys are bleeding.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 11, 2017)

Obviously the hens are not impressed with the roo, and may not be "Manly" enough for them. I have nothing to offer about the pigs, unless the one is demanding more food, or battling for dominance...maybe more space?...


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 11, 2017)

I think the pigs are playing rough more than intentionally going after each other. 

Ha my roo was always pretty tough. But when we put our Jersey hens in, one of them started pecking at his comb and I think they're all ganging upon him now.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 11, 2017)

Poor fella!


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 11, 2017)

The Jersey giants are dumb. Seriously, like one of them got stuck in a corner the other day kind of dumb.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 11, 2017)

With ya talking about them like that, ya'll be sending them to freezer camp before long....


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 11, 2017)

Eh they're fine. Unless they keep leading the beat up Brewster party. They haven't even laid yet, they're young.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 11, 2017)

I need to come up with our farm name so I can get my paperwork in to the MDGA for the minis. I can't think of anything!!! I've been trying to think of a farm name for like 3 years and am not happy with any of them.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 11, 2017)

That's always hard for me.   Maybe after you get moved you can come up with something that goes along with your new place!


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 11, 2017)

Yeah... I don't know how long that'll be though! I was thinking something related to the stone walls all over the property, a very New England thing.


----------



## lcertuche (Feb 11, 2017)

"Stone's Throw Farm" ?


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 11, 2017)

There are a couple farms with that name! Also have a brook that runs through the property so.... DH is helping me lookup gaelic names too!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 11, 2017)

Stonewall Brook Acres....Echo Brook Farm....


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 11, 2017)

Try some vaseline and sprinkle cayenne pepper on it on the roosters comb.  The hens will not like the vaseline, and the cayenne pepper will really make them lay off.  Yep, even dumb chickens will learn where their pain/bad taste comes from.  Won't really hurt them either.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 11, 2017)

I'll have to go buy some cayenne(not my style lol!) thanks!


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 11, 2017)

We call ourselves Shallow Creek Farm and we don't even have a creek, or even very much land that we own.  My son just liked the name.  So don't try to just name it for something physical, think of a name you like......


----------



## Bruce (Feb 11, 2017)

Especially since you might want to keep the name if you move.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 11, 2017)

I'm leaning towards Wild Apple Homestead. Our property is FULL of way old, untended apple trees.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 11, 2017)

I like it but does that move to TN?? Or do you have to agonize over a new name if you move?


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 11, 2017)

I wouldn't mind keeping it... It's where we started. But could change too, if we wanted. It was the first thing we both likes (except the kiddo was mad because she liked Wild Apple Acres better haha)


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 11, 2017)

Ok - just saying... Wild Apple Acres kind of rolls off the tongue pretty well!  Your kiddo has good taste, lol.

But, Wild Apple Homestead is ok too!


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 11, 2017)

Haha thanks! She originally wanted to call it "Crazy Goat Lady Farm". Um thanks? I assume that's directed at me?


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 11, 2017)

May be if ya move ya can take a couple of cuttings with ya that ya can root and plant. They should be able to grow in E Tn or another place there.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 11, 2017)

I like the name! 

If your goats are/will be registered, just make sure you have enough room for your herd/farm name and the name of the goat


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 12, 2017)

They are, primarily MDGA. I figured I could drop the "homestead", if the name is available anyway. Can't look it up like you can with ADGA.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 12, 2017)

Well it's taken with ADGA... Bummer. I can tweak it though.

Edit: maybe I'll make my herd name Wild Apple Acres, make the kiddo happy lol!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 12, 2017)

it is a neat name .  DH was the one who came up with our name.....


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 12, 2017)

Postponing DH's TN trip. Unexpected vehicle repairs are expensive


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 12, 2017)

UGH!  So sorry you've got that to deal with!


----------



## Bruce (Feb 12, 2017)

Oh man!!!

Well, the lemonade is that he WASN'T flying and doesn't have non refundable tickets.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 12, 2017)

True! This will give us a chance to talk to the FIL about this "business" he was referring to anyway...


----------



## Bruce (Feb 12, 2017)

Oh yeah, that! Could be useful information for when DH does make the trip. FIL's idea might modify what/where you want to buy.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 12, 2017)

I emailed the town clerk to see about getting a copy of my tax card. We are going to attempt to dispute our assessment. It's 4 acres of wetlands and an acre we can actually build on. My parents said they will basically give us enough additional land adjacent to ours to put 10 acres in current use and leave the house/future barn on an acre or so. Would also lower taxes. Just have to pay for the assessment and subdivision, and find out if I have to pay a penalty to take land outof current use to transfer and put back in current use. Confusing. Nothing from FIL yet.

My mom is going back to FL in early March for an undetermined amount of time. 

And it's snowing, A LOT!


----------



## Bruce (Feb 12, 2017)

One would HOPE that if the land was going to stay in Current Use there wouldn't be any penalty. But of course we are talking about the Gubmint, logic has nothing to do with it. 

Then, of course, there are sleazy people. Someone could do what you are doing and a year later take it out saying THEY only had the land in Current Use for a year so the penalty should be very minimal since THEY only paid reduced taxes one year. It would be a way to skirt the system if they can do it.

CU sure is easier in N.H.! Here you need 25 acres PLUS 2 for the homestead. I have about 26. I hope you can get a "we can't use 75% of our land" change in your taxes. We have about 3/4 acre of wetland but it is considered part of the whole, no break. Of course it isn't a big percentage of the property like yours. 

So .... are your parents working a "here is a reason to stay in N.H." angle?


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 13, 2017)

It actually looks like the biggest issue/expense is the acre right around our house. Waiting for my stepdad to check out the info for me.

Well, it's still snowing! My mini alpines are annoyed but my Nigies are rebelling, they won't even come outside! That's why I don't have any goat pictures. And you can tell I'm not milking, my neglected stand is in the background!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 13, 2017)

So pretty!   Pigs look good too!


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 13, 2017)

Sounds like a "we really want you to stay here"  kind of maneuver with the land....and I know that vehicle repairs are expensive ...and do have to take a certain precedence....but if you don't at least go check it out then you may stay there just cuz it's easier and always feel like there is something that is left undone.  Once the weather breaks you will find too many things to do to for DH to be away, and he will get busy with the summer job and..... you are never going to be happy with the way the town is doing you on the taxes.  Even with a current use rate, there are all those people who have basically said if you don't like it then move.  They aren't going to change their attitude and it is only going to get worse.  Been there done that in CT and it was the best thing I ever did, moving to Va.....

You said your mom is going to Fl for an undetermined time.  Do they have a place down there??  TN is closer to Fl than NH is...


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 13, 2017)

No my grandfather lives in FL and he has stage 4 (I think) lung cancer. She is going to stay with him and his wife for a while. 

We aren't permanently derailing the trip, and we won't stay in this town for sure. We might have to for a few years but not long term. There is a town near us that has a tax rate 1/3 of ours, in a different school district, we are considering a place there. Or we could do TN but we don't know.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 13, 2017)

Wow I just did some math on how much we would save if we moved to TN, in taxes and heating bills. Never mind being able to grow more of our own food and not having a mortgage, or having a significantly smaller one.  also didn't calculate for probable reduced animal costs because of having less winter supplementation.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 13, 2017)

There is a major difference in the "Cost of Living" between the 2.....and many Pluses, too.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 13, 2017)

MAJOR DIFFERENCE!!!


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 13, 2017)

Are there wildboar in eastern TN? DH wants to know.


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm sorry, I forgot that your grandfather was in Fl.  And I fully understand her going down to spend time with him and help in any way she can.  Did they get any decision on his last doctors trip?  Are the treatments helping at all??  
Let me say that I was/am a  NE "yankee"....and not ashamed of it.  I do love NE and Vermont was a major part of my growing up years...Fairlee, Vershire, and all.  My parents have retired to NH.  But, I moved down here because I wanted to farm, and the climate here was much more agreeable to it; while still having 4 seasons and the mountains.  I have never been sorry, and would doubtfully ever consider moving back to all the snow and winter.  
It is alot cheaper to have animals and farm here,  than where you are having to provide for them for 8 months of the year.  We are still grazing the one place that we stockpiled grass on from July to the first of the year.  30 cow/calf pairs.  They have 5 rolls of hay and about 30 +/- acres, and will be put up on the 2 hayfields in a week or so for another month before taking them off, so they don't damage them.   We start making hay the first of May, cows go out on pasture in the spring starting the first  part of April.  Gardens go in normally by mid-may and can last through late Sept or Oct. and cold weather crops can be extended to Christmas with a hoop house or even just tunnels.  
With my joint issues I feel the cold more;  but it costs  $500 to $1,000 total for heat all according to how much actual cold we get, and this house is POORLY insulated.  I am not allowed to have wood heat here, but I will have it the next place I am;  hopefully my own in the next couple of years.  I might spend $1200 a year on groceries.....raising and growing most of my vegs and meat.  So if you figure in what the steer eats and the butcher costs, say $200 a month or $2400 a year.  I don't skimp on things I want but I don't throw money away either.  That's paper products, everything.

Gas is running $2.00 gal but I use all gas, no ethanol, and it is $2.40 gal.  Good 50 cetane diesel is $2.40 for on road, and off road is $2.00 gal..  Everyone says propane is cheap, I don't have it here but used to and will again for cooking as my cookstove is in storage. 

There is never the right time to move, but the sooner the better as you are alot younger and can have your place paid for and be able to really have a good life without killing yourselves working til you are 60+  paying off a mortgage.  
And you might not like TN, but you would have the advantage of knowing someone there. I moved here "cold turkey" because I knew I would never get ahead up there; and needed some distance from my ex and wanted to farm.  I'm not sorry.


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 13, 2017)

I am sure there are wild boar in TN as they are doing a job of destroying parts of the Smokey National Park.  We don't see them here, YET, hope they don't get this far.  The coyotes and increasing black bear populations are enough problems.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks @farmerjan. I remembered our tax refund is coming at the end of the month so I took the trip money from there and told him he better plan on going.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 13, 2017)

Oh, as for my grandfather, the scan showed that the tumors have shrunk a very small amount. But I don't think he has long. He's weak and confused. He has emphysema, COPD and heart disease as well. The life expectancy for the cancer he has, with his other conditions, is approximately 8 months. It's already been months. I don't think his doctors have told him all of this, my mom has access to his medical records and has done research on what they say. She worked in the medical field so she can make sense of it all.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 13, 2017)

I do believe they do have wild boar there. The TWRA should have records on their website of harvest numbers and locales. Tennessee Wildlife Refuge Association is what it stands for if memory serves me correctly.
Really sorry for such news, may be they can at least keep him comfortable.


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 13, 2017)

Just some trivia - they have sighted Mountain Lion(s) in the counties just west of Nashville - I don't know about the eastern Tennessee.


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 13, 2017)

There are mountain lions in alot of places, they just don't want to admit it.  There have been sightings of them here for years.  I swore I saw one about 2-3 years after I moved here, one morning early when I was going to work to milk cows.;  of course, 'I didn't know what I was talking about and it was probably  a large fox'  ????  yeah right.  There are also bobcats here, the neighbor across from where I keep my dairy cows and calve the first calf heifers, have watched it several mornings and have pictures... Our black bear population has increased alot and there are quite a few guys who run bear dogs.  I have seen one a couple of different times, and think it was two different ones as they were quite different in size.  There have been pictures of them on people's back porches if they have bird feeders.

If your DH goes, and he doesn't like it, then at least you will have an idea of things.  And then whatever the various family members offer or suggest or tempt you with, at least you will have a little knowledge of some other possibilities.  You just may not like it. I do understand it is a bit warmer and more humidity in some areas, than here,  but I don't know that for sure.  Since you will be technically further south, you may not get as much winter;  that said there was more winter in the NC mountains last year than we got here.  The weather patterns have changed so who knows what whim mother nature will take with the jet stream....look at the CRAZY swings in temps we have had here all this winter.  Barring a quick coming of the ice age, I don't think that you will get more winter in TN than you were getting in NH.  

The people down "south" do have a much different laid back attitude about things.  They are not dumb, but do believe that there are other things in life besides just making more money.  Some things get on my nerves;  around here when I first moved, the lazy attitude to using somewhat proper English drove me nuts. My grandmother was a school teacher so we learned correct english and spelling.  I'm not a snob, but the lack of belief in a good education used to upset me.  More of them do believe an education  is the cornerstone to better jobs now. 
There are still alot of  "backwoods"  attitudes.  But I take them as they come now.  There are a lot of clannish, gossipy people, but some of them still would do most anything for you if you helped them in some way for no expectation of a "return" or payment.  You learn to balance it.  It's nice to know that even if they seem to know more about you than you might want, if something seems off, someone will stop or call, or come checking on you.  But they are not snobbish like the more "affluent" people I know.  And most still value HARD WORK, even if it may not be the most profitable,  self sufficiency is valued by many.  Many of the "younger generation" have fallen for the "entitlement"  mindset but not as many of the more country ones.  There are drugs and alcohol here like everywhere else.  TN is known for their moonshine; but most "country" people  down here are still pretty independent.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 13, 2017)

We have been there before, when we were first married. We didn't want to come home! We visited in November. It does get fairly cold there, in the 20's anyway. But rarely snows. I am a little concerned about the summer heat. 

Self sufficiency is far more important to us than most people around here! One of the things we liked about the part of TN we visited is that you drive around and mansions and single wide trailers are right next door to each other and they're all buddies.


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 13, 2017)

NH - your comment about trailers next to mansions reminded me of a spot that sits on U.S. Hwy 64 going to Lawrenceburg.  There is this overgrown lot with a mobile on it that looks like it had a fire at one time.  There is a half dozen tents obviously inhabited and less 100 yards is this manicured 4 or 5 acre home site with a 4000' (or bigger) brick multi-story home.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 13, 2017)

That guy might not be thrilled, lol, but that's what we thought was interesting!


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 13, 2017)

I can confirm that yes, there are wild boar in TN... almost ALL of TN.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 13, 2017)

DH wants to hunt some. We have a dog that was bred for boar hunting. Her father is an intense dog and amazing hunter. She, however, will stay home and sleep on the couch while he goes hunting, lol.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 14, 2017)

Might get another 6 inches of snow tomorrow, if NOAA is to be trusted.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 14, 2017)

May be they'll mess up and it will be just a couple....hope so.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 14, 2017)

Yay got my membership card and herd name reserved for MDGA.I feel like a real goatie now lol!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 14, 2017)

What name did ya end up deciding on?


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 14, 2017)

I put in for the name Wild Apple Homestead via the State of NH as a farm name. Since that's so long, I went with Wild Apple. It was taken as an ADGA herd name, but I won't be dealing with them, just MDGA.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 15, 2017)

We are looking at another 8" today and tomorrow. 

@farmerjan I don't know about where you are but propane isn't cheap up here. Not at all - $3.80/gallon. We used 144 gallons from mid Nov to mid Jan - $550. It was $2.89 a year ago. We use it for hot water, heat for half of the house, the dryer and the cooktop on the Glenwood. The primary oven is electric though the Glenwood has an oven as well. Fuel oil is $2.37, so is gasoline. If you get your own place, you would likely be better off getting solar panels than propane.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 15, 2017)

Forecast now says 10-14


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 15, 2017)

Wow- hope you don't get that much!!


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 15, 2017)

Me too! We are running out of places to put it!


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 15, 2017)

I'm sure glad we don't get that.  Our area doesn't have the equipment to deal with it and about all they do for even icing conditions is to spread salt or slush.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 15, 2017)

our snow if just about gone again....this is not normal for us in Feb!


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 15, 2017)

I'll get some pictures when we get home. The only good part is we had a major drought last summer so once it melts we should be in better shape this year!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 15, 2017)

That is a positive way to look at it.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 15, 2017)

At least someone is enjoying our weather...


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 15, 2017)

What else would ya expect from a "Psycho" dog....
Sorry NH, I just couldn't pass that up.
Glad they had Fun, and ya was willing to take them out to Play in it.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 15, 2017)

Yep - looks like fun to me!


----------



## Bruce (Feb 15, 2017)

Funny how it is, and looks like, fun to those that don't have to shovel it


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 15, 2017)

Bruce said:


> fun to those that don't have to shovel it



You are so right about that!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 15, 2017)

One thing for sure, shoveling snow is NOT on my bucket list.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 15, 2017)

It should not be on anyone's! I hate it. And mud season is going to be so awful if this melts fast. My driveway is impassable for a few weeks most years in the spring.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 15, 2017)

TN is calling you....


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 16, 2017)

So the spool I have for the goats, which isn't in their winter pen, is buried in snow. All I can see is the very top of it, that's how much snow is in the yard. DH has some time off, since they don't need to make snow at the moment, but we can't do anything productive because of all the snow. Sigh. I want to build the turkey hoop house, at minimum.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 16, 2017)

Hmmmm, Wish I had a solution for ya, but I've got no ideas unless you have a great big garage to work in?


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 16, 2017)

I wish!!


----------



## Bruce (Feb 16, 2017)

Clearly you need to go out and make trails for the animals


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 16, 2017)

They habe plenty of space that we are shoveling out for them... We just didn't move the spool when we moved them into their new fence.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 16, 2017)

Ok @babsbag I remember you saying that you wouldn't have goats if you lived here... I get it. I so get it. 

See the goats' spool?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 16, 2017)

This is why I love my minis. The Nigies won't go out in the snow. The minis go chest deep in the snow to hang out with us. Crazy goats! 

@Goat Whisperer I thought of you today watching my crazies play in the snow!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 16, 2017)

Brave goats!!!


----------



## babsbag (Feb 16, 2017)

I would only own cats if I lived in that kind of snow; that is crazy. You are tougher than me for sure. My friend used to live in Idaho and they would tie a rope from the house to the barn so they could get out to the barn and feed during blizzards. Nope, no way, ain't happenin'.  I am honestly not sure how anyone deals with that much snow and livestock.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 16, 2017)

My goats would never go out in snow that deep! They would go out for about 30 seconds and run back into the barn. That's where they stayed until it melted and the mud dried up 

Can't imagine dealing with that kind of snow all the time!


----------



## Bruce (Feb 16, 2017)

Ah, but it ISN'T "all the time". Just occasionally. We've had less snow than "normal" for the past several years. Looks like tons when you get a 12" snowfall one day and a 9" 3 days later and the wind keeps filling it in. BUT, I think I've cranked up the garden tractor with snowblower to blow snow (*) 3, maybe 4 times this season.

* as opposed to moving cordwood from the barn to the enclosed porch


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 16, 2017)

But most winters there is that much snow hanging around. You just have to shovel it on occasion but it's still in the way!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 16, 2017)

I remember having to get out of my nice Warm cab and roll dolley legs up and down in that stuff, and sometimes use a propane torch to melt the ice so they would roll. So glad that I'll never deal with it ever again...unless some Freak storm comes thru here, which isn't very likely.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 16, 2017)

Yeah that must have been super annoying!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 16, 2017)

It sure was, especially since ankle high boots was all I had and the snow went up to my knee, up the leg of my pants


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 17, 2017)

So the past couple of days I have been checking the weather forecast here and for TN. Today- here 29, TN 65.

Also the growing season is 2 months longer there and the taxes for a comparable house there are close to the same per year as we pay per month!

Seriously brutal sales tax down there though.


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 17, 2017)

I'm not sure but I imagine that taxes might be a bit higher the closer you are to the metro areas. You could probably get a fair idea by looking at listings in Zillow.

Yesterday started out at 27 and stayed in the high 50's for most of the day.  40 this morning and going to 70 this afternoon. We almost always have a late frost so that 2 more months is good as long as you can protect whatever you start early.

It is pretty enough today that I can't come up with too many excuses today to not put up fence.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 17, 2017)

Lol! Yes I've been looking at Trulia. Gives me an idea anyway. 

We often can't transplant anything that needs protection until June. 

Good news is it might hit 40 tomorrow here! Haha


----------



## Bruce (Feb 17, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> So the past couple of days I have been checking the weather forecast here and for TN. Today- here 29, TN 65.
> 
> Also the growing season is 2 months longer there and the taxes for a comparable house there are close to the same per year as we pay per month!
> 
> Seriously brutal sales tax down there though.


But no income tax on earned income and as of the end of last year none on investments either.

7% sales tax is basically what we pay in Vermont. The state tax is 6% but a lot of cities have a 1% local option tax. No tax on most clothing but they tax cloth you buy to make your own 

I have no idea how TN gets enough money to run the state and municipalities on low property tax and no income tax. Sales tax only goes so far (and is regressive).


----------



## goatgurl (Feb 17, 2017)

to funny, your spool looks like a cupcake out in the yard.  I really feel for you with all the snow.  I remember living in wva and having to carry/drag 5 gallon buckets of warm water up to the barn for the goats.  that got old pretty quickly.  your a tuff cookie kiddo.  and they are so right, you will love tn.  warmer weather, warmer people and since you will be raising so much of your food, etc you don't have to worry so much about sales tax.  hope dh can get there for a visit soon


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 17, 2017)

Well Bruce, I would assume a couple of things. They have more big cities that are sending a lot of income to the state. They also have significantly less expenses to maintain roads and probably no plow trucks! Also VT is a fairly liberal state and has a lot of money going out. I would assume they have less support for needy people and certainly don't have health care system like VT. Just an assumption. 

Thanks @goatgurl! DH is leaving next Thursday to go down!


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 18, 2017)

It is beautiful today! Built some snowmen, had a grand old time.

Look how happy Peppermint is!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 18, 2017)

She sure is....and oh so Cute, too!! Makes for a great avatar too, tho the pig was Cute, too....aww heck, they are all so Cute!!....


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 18, 2017)

Is it showing up? It looks like I don't have one, stupid cell phone.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 18, 2017)

Well, it was...nothing now, tho.


----------



## TAH (Feb 18, 2017)

It won't show up that you have a avatar.

I love the Mini Alpine! We found a friend in seward with registered ND's and does a stud with her buck so we are thinking of doing mini alpines when sugar comes up.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 18, 2017)

Yep....it's Baaack....


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 18, 2017)

There it goes. Honestly the pig is getting closer to butcher weight so I felt kinda bad about leaving his picture up while planning his journey to the freezer... Maybe I'm weird lol. But Peppermint is a permanent resident and look at that face!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 18, 2017)

Oh yeh....just Adorable!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 18, 2017)

Pic of the week OR caption contest pic..... TOO CUTE!


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 18, 2017)

I love that picture and now avatar.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 19, 2017)

Killer headache this morning. Hoping it'll go away with enough coffee! It's lovely again today, and should continue to be for the rest of the week. DH is leaving Thursday to head south, so hoping for good weather both for traveling and for me to not lose power while he's gone. We have a rather complicated generator/heat set-up at the moment and I don't like messing with it when he's not around. I can, it's just not much fun.

Last night I commented that we only have 2 packages of pork chops left in the freezer and my daughter said we better butcher another pig! Lol I am trying to get the barrow to finish growing before it gets too warm so we can get him in the freezer.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 19, 2017)

Sure hope the headache hurries and eases for ya. Hope the trip is Productive, and ya enjoy the weather there for the next week or so...and ya get a couple of cool days to get the pig to the freezer.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 19, 2017)

Thanks, feeling much better now! We got the empty goat pen shoveled out and moved the gang over there, as their pen was getting muddy. Weighed and measured the minis and got some pictures to send in with their registration paperwork. 

3 eggs today. They're all using one nest box. Lucky for me they chose the one that's easiest for me to reach!


----------



## goatgurl (Feb 19, 2017)

love peppermints smile.  years ago I raised alpines before I switched to lamanchas.  loved them and their stubborn personalities. glad youall enjoyed the sunshine.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 19, 2017)

She acts and looks more alpine and her sister looks and acts more Nigie. It's funny. I love the alpine though, they're so much more fun and interested in us (and our gloves, zippers, etc) than any of my Nigies have been. Sorry Nigie people, I've fallen in love with the minis. Looking forward to getting a mini lamancha or two someday too.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 20, 2017)

My last Nigie doe is beating the snot out of my other goats and I'm getting really annoyed! I think she took over when we sold our old herd queen. Good thing nobody's pregnant, she's hitting hard in the belly. Brat. Just had to complain, just came in from feeding.

Anyway DH is going down south Thursday. Our friends are making a tour route of the places we and they have found to check out on Friday. Then their realtor buddy is available Saturday to check out additional places or give better perspective on places they like. Also there's a shop down there that does custom welding and is hiring, our friends are going to introduce DH to the owner. Welding is one of his many random talents.

My parents are starting to get rid of stuff to sell their house and downsize. I'm trying to get rid of stuff ahead of time so when and if we try to sell this place, it looks decent and we only move necessary things with us. Which DH and I are not in agreement on! So it's kind of crazy around here right now.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 20, 2017)

Pretty funny really in hind sight... When all this move talk first got started, you said you weren't sure it could/would happen because of the parents, and now they're all set to list their property and fly south for the summer... Kinda funny how things work sometimes. I hope you and DH can come to some sort of agreement on what stays and what goes... The less stuff to move, the better! I speak from many moves worth of experience...


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 20, 2017)

No they're not listing their house to move south. They were selling their house anyway. They're moving into my stepdad's parents' house (they've passed away) and when that house also sells, they'll downsize. There hasn't been much TN talk from them.

I think he agrees on a lot of it going. We'll see...


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 20, 2017)

They now pay $10,000/year in taxes. That's why they're selling! And why my MIL is considering selling, she's also paying that much and is on a fixed income. Everyone in town is moving.

Pardon my lack of political correctness, but thanks liberals.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 20, 2017)

ah... typical, I got confused...


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 20, 2017)

Even South Carolina had high taxes but not that high.  I had posted before that ours went from $7000 in SC to $640.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 20, 2017)

Our friends pay $800, most of the places I'm looking at are around $300-500. The area I'm looking at is a little more expensive than your area, I think. Just because it's right next to the Smokey Mountains and not too far outside Knoxville. But still way cheaper than here! Our friends may have found some better deals though... Not sure yet.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 20, 2017)

Oh and I just started the"we can't take everything with us" chat. Which went over quite poorly lol, but he'll get there.

When/if we go, we will likely not be bringing pigs with us. Just my favorite goats (my mini alpines and the 2 bucklings I have reserved) the 4 turkeys and our breeder chickens. Also will only be keeping one vehicle.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 20, 2017)

Well taxes here on this place...20acres....is $500/yr. I wouldn't paint the "Whole Picture" before he even goes to look. There would be plenty of time for that after things are in motion, too soon and he'll be baulking about going forward.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 20, 2017)

No he's all in about moving. More so than me even. I need to tell him things a few times, ahead of time for him to accept it when the time comes. Then he can slowly come to terms with it in his brain lol.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 20, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> Then he can slowly come to terms with it in his brain lol.


I get it!   Sometimes with men, you just have to plant that seed, lol!


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 21, 2017)

I finally bought a pair of coveralls today. Feel like a real farmer, lol. AND DH is getting a new gun safe (smallish one) so I'm getting a pair of Muck boots! Finally! and if they're on sale next week still, I'm getting one of those big shelter logic shelters to store hay in. 

Side note- two of the turkey hens were fighting viciously today. The third was trying to break them up I think, kept jumping in between them but not pecking anyone. And the tom is walking around gobbling like an idiot. Mating season is interesting.

Having a hard time waiting for my 2 reserved bucklings to be born. March for the pygmy and April for the other dude (assuming one is born). I'm getting a 75%ND/25% alpine. I don't care about purebreds, can you all tell? I just care that this breeder sold me my 2 healthiest, friendliest, best goats I've had and they're great milking lines... And I don't want pure NDs.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 21, 2017)

I saw some Mucks on sale last wk at the Co-Op...will have to wait tho...have too much fencing stuff left to get...but, they were really nice. I had forgotten about one that was coming was pygmy...that's neat. Can't wait to see some Pics for sure. I know the gun case will be a Hit, but the more ya get, the more there is to Move....ya can't take it All....remember?....


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 21, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> I don't care about purebreds, can you all tell?



It's all about getting what works for you!


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 21, 2017)

Yeah but we need one and we don't have sales tax here. So some things are purposefully being pre-bought! 

Yes FEM, you're right. We want to raise bucklings for meat so why not breed in a little meat goat? All of my goats are registered... Their offspring won't all be though. It's more fun for me.maybe if my daughter wants to do 4H someday we'll get purebred something but until then I'm happy with what we have and what is coming!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 21, 2017)

Are you planning on moving everything all at once or making 2-3 trips?


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 21, 2017)

Multiple trips I'm sure. Especially because we're taking animals with us!


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 22, 2017)

NH just officially became a constitutional carry state. Finally we have the same carry rights as VT. 



Oh and I lied. Our taxes aren't $2,500. They're over $3,000I just looked at my bill and realized it was even worse than I thought!


----------



## Bruce (Feb 22, 2017)

What time is DH heading out? I'm going to Northampton tomorrow, will be changing from 89 to 91 around 10:30


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 22, 2017)

He is leaving in the afternoon, he'll do the night time driving shift since he's used to being up all hours of the night!


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 22, 2017)

Good Luck and a safe trip for your DH and his friend.  And I hope he finds something that you  NEED to go see and gets offered a job he can't refuse....


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 22, 2017)

Thanks!! I think it's more of an issue of when we move rather than if... So this should be interesting...


----------



## Bruce (Feb 22, 2017)

Well then I'll just wave in your general direction as I turn south


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 22, 2017)

I'll probably be headed to TSC in Lebanon around then, I'll wave back! Lol


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 22, 2017)

Safe trip for DH tomorrow. (it is tomorrow, right?) How long is he gonna be gone?


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 22, 2017)

He'll be home Tuesday. I think it's the longest we've been away from each other since we've been together. wahhhh


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 22, 2017)

Ahhhhhhh....that's so sweet!  But, here's a word of advice.... ENJOY YOUR TIME!  I use to fret when DH was away - until I learned to enjoy it!  It's my time for self-indulgence.  He's diabetic so sweets rarely enter our house.  But, when he's gone I've been known to buy a pint of ice cream and eat it in bed, lol!


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 22, 2017)

Haha! Well without being a whiner... It's hard when he's gone primarily because of his (obnoxious) dog. She is a wreck the whole time. But we'll survive! 

Maybe I'll find the time to clean the house and get rid of some stuff!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 22, 2017)

Great idea!


----------



## Bruce (Feb 22, 2017)

Clearly his dog needs to go with him, for protection


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 23, 2017)

His dog is the primary reason I can't go. I can find a farm sitter, but no one can take his dog. I remind him frequently that I told him a week before we got her that I changed my mind and we shouldn't get another dog. He loves her though, I just wish he was home with her more. You know the show "It's Me or the Dog"? Yeah...


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 23, 2017)

DH is on the road, my house is very quiet. His assignment is to text me every time they stop so I can show the kiddo where he is on the map. He got the gun safe before he left, and the garage in a box. Yes, can't wait to set it up! 

My favorite part of him being gone? I don't feel the need to cook a big dinner. Yes! 

Tomorrow I am going to Wal-Mart to get a few of those big storage totes to organize stuff in. All that stuff that you don't really have a home for, but can't quite get rid of? Yeah it's being put away!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 23, 2017)

Sure hope he has Safe travels....and it reminds me of when we were driving and the youngest had to have her own road atlas so she could do the same, when we called each day to talk to them. When I drove solo, I'd take her with me on short trips and I would wake up to find her in the drivers seat with my shoes on her feet and the atlas in her lap...she fell asleep that way....I wear a size 12 shoe....it was so Sweet, but funny too.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 23, 2017)

That's cute! Our daughter keeps saying daddy's moving to TN for 5 days. Hahah 

I feel bad for him. His mother is going down with him. She's not coming back with him though. The friends he is staying with are the family of the friend who passed away recently. The mother is one of her best friends. So she is going down to stay with her and keep her company for a while. Sorry, that is probably confusing. Anyway she is the WORST backseat driver so he's not thrilled. I'm hoping she helps pay for gas


----------



## Bruce (Feb 23, 2017)

But you said he was taking the overnight driving shift, she should be asleep then right? At least I


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 23, 2017)

We can only hope!!! He texted me from CT that she was behaving herself so far. She is not allowed to drive. I mean, my husband won't allow her to drive. He has to help her get out of our driveway when she comes to visit us, so she's definitely not driving on unknown (to her) interstates!


----------



## Bruce (Feb 24, 2017)

Besides, she isn't listed as a driver on the rental agreement. It IS his mother, DH AND his friend, right? I wonder if she's "helping" the friend as well ... and how long there will be 3 of them in the car 

Could be the fastest trip from NH to TN ever! Stop? We don't stop, pee out the window.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 24, 2017)

Haha my husband is an umm... Aggressive driver. You would think he was from Boston. His friend is a slow, careful driver. She'll be better with his friend driving.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 24, 2017)

hope they have a safe trip and come back with some choices for you to consider!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 24, 2017)

Ditto!


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 24, 2017)

DH is in TN! 2 hours away from our friends' house. So, stopped at a rest area/gas station in TN, and his friend goes to use the bathroom. Except he's not allowed in, because there's a prisoner in there. Cop stationed outside the door and all. Welcome to Tennessee boys! Lol

He said wow, moving is going to suck. Perhaps this means he will get rid of a few things and make fewer trips? One can hope!


----------



## Bruce (Feb 24, 2017)

Then I'm on Mom's side and now I'll


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 24, 2017)

Well he doesn't cut people off like Boston drivers (unless he's in Boston), so he's not as bad I guess. 

That might be the hardest part of TN for him, no one's in a hurry ever! Although if he has nothing to hurry for maybe he'll be fine!  
I slept terribly last night. Always do when he's not here. His dog slept practically on top of me. Next time I get a dog they are not allowed on the bed! (yeah, right)


----------



## Bruce (Feb 24, 2017)

There is always a vehicle, pile of "rush" hour traffic, train, stop sign, signal or whatever that turns "hurry up" into "wait". Apparently the people in TN have figured out that they get there just the same and in about the same time when they don't hurry. Keeps the BP down and the brakes last longer as well. I bet if you move down there he will figure it out too


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 24, 2017)

The slower talking will probably drive him nuts for a while til he gets used to it....


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 24, 2017)

No I think he's fine with that. He's just impatient when he's driving!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 24, 2017)

My Dad was the same way....he'd race thru WalMart parking lot to beat another to a parking space....at 91. He drove the back roads here that are twists, curves, and blind spots with his PU on cruise control and tried to drive it without touching the brake. In my lifetime I have experienced my "Life Flashing before my Eyes" countless times...especially back when roads were 2 lanes...when he was passing someone and we were Head on with a coming vehicle. Had his first wreck at 88....


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 24, 2017)

Sigh. I keep trying to tell my mother how cheap it is to live in TN. Our friends have a house that is  siginficantly bigger than my parents' house. My parents pay $10,000/year in taxes. Our friends pay $800. So she says that I need to remember that you pay tax on everything you buy.... Yes. But they would have to buy $100,000 worth of stuff per year to equal the amount they spend on taxes here. She doesn't listen, haha. 

Anyway DH is there but I haven't heard from him so he must be out enjoying himself.


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 24, 2017)

I know some people including my brother in law that go bonkers over the slow speed (of everything) here.  I have a view on life that if I have to hurry to get somewhere I don't go.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 24, 2017)

The wisdom that comes with age @Mike CHS


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 24, 2017)

It's more than just age. I know some old, impatient people!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 24, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> It's more than just age. I know some old, impatient people!


You can't call them old! 

"Aged" NHH, aged


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 24, 2017)

Some of us are old but still having fun.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 25, 2017)

I wasn't calling you old, just the grumpy impatient people

So it's actually going to be warmer here than in eastern TN today. I didn't even need heat last night. DH said his two biggest complaints about down there- his sense of direction is so confused with the switchbacks and windy roads, and the soil is kind of cruddy compared to here. Nothing that can't be remedied of course!

I think I'm getting a cold, which makes me super grumpy. 

My tom and rooster are having a competition to see who is louder this morning. It's kind of a tie so far.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 25, 2017)

Goat Whisperer said:


> You can't call them old!
> 
> "Aged" NHH, aged


Now now @Goat Whisperer, it is "those with more life experience"!!


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 25, 2017)

I can't believe how much snow melted today. And the driveway is a mud pit. But it's going to get cold again tomorrow, after a lot of rain tonight. 

Haven't talked to DH since this morning so no news on the trip yet. He should call soon, I'm anxious to hear about these places I've been staring at online for a month!


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 25, 2017)

They are saying 27 degrees for the low an hour south of Nashville.  We just came in from covering all of our fruit trees that are flowering.  May be a waste of time but we had to try.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 25, 2017)

Eek I hope they end up ok. That happened to our apple trees last year and it was not good come fall.

So... Our friends have a spot on their property with power, water, sewer and tie down straps for a mobile home. They offered for us to come live there (we would have to buy a mobile home but they have an "in" for getting insanely cheap single and double wides). They want us to teach them about being self sustainable. Said we can have whatever we want for animals. Also they are looking to buy a larger piece of property in a few years so thought we could buy like a 30 acre lot and split it, get farther out of town maybe. 

This is interesting...


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 25, 2017)

Seems like it might be getting easier for ya'll.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 25, 2017)

That might be another option - but it won't get you out of the months of non-productive weather.  But -the price sounds right!


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 25, 2017)

Our friends in TN, I mean


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 25, 2017)

OHHHHH!!  That's even better!


----------



## Bruce (Feb 25, 2017)

That would be interesting. Sooo, one finds a mobile home, plants it there and when y'all find a bigger property to buy, you move the MH?


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 25, 2017)

Yes, most likely. Haven't talked details yet.


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 25, 2017)

Do your friends have a place for your current animals and some buildings/fences to enable you to move there somewhat easily?  If you can take what you have/ or want to take, then I see it as a very good way to get acclimated to the area/weather/jobs/and be able to really "LOOK" at places without having to make a "quicker" choice....  Granted, a mobile home isn't perfect....but,  it is a whole lot cheaper than buying, then moving then finding out that the place just isn't what/where you want or need to be.   I honestly don't see a whole lot of negatives....but that is from a very limited information  view.

I really like the idea of being able to live there for a bit and really get a feel for different areas;  without having to pay some really high rent.  Sure you would have to pay them a little something, or at the very least contribute to the expenses as well as "teach" them some sustainable self-sufficiency skills....But that is a whole lot cheaper than even finding a temp place to rent while you can check out things there in an up close and personal...nitty - gritty sort of way.

There are ways to set up temp quarters for some of the animals....and some may just need to go in the freezer for future meals and pare things down a bit.  But I think not only are they being really generous and really good friends, but maybe they are feeling that they need to make some lifestyle changes.  And who better to work alongside and learn from than friends.  Plus 2 guys together might get more done when they have help and company to do things....

There are alot of possibilities there...what does your DH say off the top, about it?   Did he get to go talk to the place of possible employment yet?   That would be a consideration and if he did get it, and it wasn't costing you so terribly much to live, then if the job didn't work out he could look for something else and not feel pressured to have to stay to make big payments or anything....


----------



## Bruce (Feb 25, 2017)

Yeah the part about living there and THEN looking for a place to buy is super. You can't really get to know an area from afar and who knows what you will be buying into. For instance there is a road we travel to get to our house. On it are 3 new houses in what was a field. 3 springs ago the part that wasn't clearly soggy was underwater. And they built three houses with full basements. BIG mound systems for septic (no question about the need for THAT). I bet the realtor didn't mention the flood part and next time we get a lot of rain in the spring I bet those people have water in their basements. There is a reason the entire area was so wet, there was nowhere for the water to drain ... and still isn't.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 25, 2017)

Short answer- they do not have anything set up. But, we will butcher the pigs before we go. I am only bringing 4 goats with me, 4 turkeys and I don't know about chickens... Probably 10. We are going to put the birds in hoop coops, and electric poultry netting outside for the chickens. Cattle panels and out buildings for goats until we get ourselves together and put up more fencing. We could get everyone set up in temporary housing in an afternoon.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 25, 2017)

Especially if your friends pick up the cattle panels before you get there. Super fast temp shelter and not all that much more for a more permanent one.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 25, 2017)

Exactly, no need for NH style building down there! I have a bunch of cattle panels, enough for what we would need to start with. Moving them will be interesting but hey, so will moving animals.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 25, 2017)

Sure hope it works out for ya. It sure sounds like things are really starting to "Pull" ya that way for sure.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 25, 2017)

We will see! The good thing is we likely have a place to go and don't have to stress about it... We have time to figure it all out and get this place in better shape, etc.

Now I want my husband to come home! Lol. Tomorrow is organizing day though, but I feel like I'm getting a cold so let's hope that doesn't get me in the morning.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 25, 2017)

Yeh, ya don't need a cold. Ya may need to stick a For Sale sign in the yard....


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 25, 2017)

Ha! Have a few things to do first...  Like actually finish the second bathroom and get my husband's junk piles (oh sorry, piles of potentially useful stuff) cleaned up.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 26, 2017)

Woke up with the cold I knew was coming and no heat. Blower isn't blowing. DH better call me back soon and tell me how to fix it! I'm freezing!


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 26, 2017)

First thing, check the fuse or breaker box to see if it was tripped or the fuse blown. Sometimes that will be on it's own breaker.  At least eliminate that possibility.  After that since I have no idea of what your set up is I cannot advise.  Hope he calls back soon.  I will make some other comments about moving and stuff when I have some time and you are warm and can think about it.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 26, 2017)

Blower motor died. Of course it would wait until DH is gone, and it's a Sunday. He's got a friend working on finding a motor and fixing it for me. I am mechanically clueless! It's going to be 23 tonight, why could this not have happened two nights ago when I didn't need heat?

5 wild turkeys in my yard right now. My brilliant dog Clara is barking at them. As if she's never seen turkeys before? Well one of them flew off and she freaked!! Jumped 2 feet in the air! Spaz. She has turkeys living in her backyard but apparently those wild ones are too much for her!


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 26, 2017)

I just looked at the blower and went... Duh I can replace that motor. It's 2 bolts and 2 wires! DH's summer time boss thinks he has a motor, so we might have heat tonight after all!


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 26, 2017)

I think appliances are like pregnant ewes and does.  They wait for that 'perfect' time to be most inconvenient.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 26, 2017)

So true! DH's boss is on the way to fix it for me, yay!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 26, 2017)

Wow - hope he gets it done for ya!  If not, sounds like you and DD deserve a "spa" night at the nearest hotel!  Pick one with a hot tub, lol!


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 26, 2017)

Woot! Fixed! It took him all of 3 minutes.I love having friends with random stashes of furnace blower motors lying around.


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 26, 2017)

Woohoo!  Isn't it great to have heat again, too!


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 26, 2017)

DH told me this morning I'll love TN because there are goats EVERYWHERE! He knows how to impress me 

I asked him to make sure to ask our friends if they have sensitive noses because I am bringing bucks with me. He assured me farm smells don't bother them.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 26, 2017)

WooHoo! Moving south will be great - but moving to GOAT COUNTRY is awesome!!


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 26, 2017)

Ok though, you guys have been neglecting to tell me something very important. Nutria rats????? This is a thing??? I'm hind of horrified that these things exist! 


But seriously there are very few goat farma up here so it would be nice to have goaties everywhere!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 26, 2017)

They have those in Tennessee?  Oh that's a deal breaker!  Nah, I hear they taste good.  But, I thought they only lived in swamps???  Shows ya how much I know about 'em....


----------



## Bruce (Feb 26, 2017)

"Coypus live in burrows alongside stretches of water. They feed on river plant stems."

Just don't buy property with running water


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 26, 2017)

But I WANT property with running water!


----------



## Bruce (Feb 26, 2017)

Then you will figure out how to deal with the Nutria!


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 26, 2017)

I haven't heard of Nutria outside of west Tennessee so far.  That doesn't mean they won't migrate.  We have large numbers of groundhogs though.  I'm declaring war on them in one part of my pasture.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 26, 2017)

Here's an idea:
*Nutria Chili*

Recipe by: Chef Enola Prudhomme

3 tablespoons vegetable oil
2 pounds nutria ground meat
1 tablespoon + 1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon red pepper
1 tablespoon + 1 teaspoon chili powder
1 cup diced onion
1 cup diced green bell pepper
1 cup diced red bell pepper
1 cup tomato paste
4 cups beef stock (or water)
1 can red kidney beans (opt.)

In a heavy 5-quart pot on high heat, add oil and heat until very hot. Add nutria meat, and cook and stir 10 minutes. Add salt, red pepper, chili powder, onion and both bell peppers. Cook and stir 15 minutes. Add tomato paste and 4 cups stock. Cook 30 minutes; reduce heat to medium. Add red kidney beans; cook an additional 10 minutes. Serve hot!


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 26, 2017)

Nutria sound like what we call water rats.  connibear traps or even leg traps right outside their burrows, staked,  will catch them and you can dispose of them.  Or a good .22  ..... Can't be much worse than the groundhog population we deal with in the fields here...


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 27, 2017)

I don't know if I could bring myself to eat one... Shoot one yes but not eat one! 

So DH will be home in the morning!!! I have a killer sinus headache, which makes the rest of my cold not so bad. And his psycho dog went out to pee this morning and took a road trip to my parents' house, so I had to drive up, kiddo and I in our pj's, to fetch her. Thanks dog. She needs a fence this spring.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 27, 2017)

Not really sure I could eat one either, lol.  Might make a nice dog treat?   (even though my dogs don't eat rats)

Can't wait to hear your DH's report!


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 27, 2017)

My dogs kill rats (with my encouragement) but they do not eat them! 

DH said he took lots of pictures... Have I seen any? Noooo. This is why we pay for data plans on our cellphones, and he hasn't sent me any of these supposed pictures! 

Sounds like he's very interested in talking to them more about putting a place in at their place. Then searching for land once we're down there for a bit.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 27, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> My dogs kill rats (with my encouragement) but they do not eat them!


Mine too - they kill 'em and leave 'em for me to pick up - UGH!    However, Gracie will happily scarf up any of the itty bitty baby rats/mice she can find.  She's quite fond of little pink wigglies! 

No pics?  Shame on him, lol.  It sounds like partnering up with your friends would be something that works well for all of you!


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 27, 2017)

DH just left, so he should be here by 9:30AM, if they have no travel issues. I can't wait!

I have been on the couch for most of the afternoon with an ice pack on my head. I have done very little to actually entertain my child today, except half heartedly play the board games she brought over and jammed in my face haha. I had the worst headache I have had in probably several years. I have a cold, so I took Dayquil this morning and couldn't take anything for the actual headache until a half hour ago. It still hurts a lot but not nearly as bad as it was earlier. Going to feed the animals (ouch) and go to my mom's house for dinner. Happy DH will be home tomorrow!


----------



## Bruce (Feb 27, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> My dogs kill rats (with my encouragement) but they do not eat them!
> 
> DH said he took lots of pictures... Have I seen any? Noooo. This is why we pay for data plans on our cellphones, and he hasn't sent me any of these supposed pictures!
> 
> Sounds like he's very interested in talking to them more about putting a place in at their place. Then searching for land once we're down there for a bit.


Maybe he wants to sit with you when you see them so he can explain what they are.



Mike CHS said:


> I haven't heard of Nutria outside of west Tennessee so far.  That doesn't mean they won't migrate.  We have large numbers of groundhogs though.  I'm declaring war on them in one part of my pasture.


Send your herders or Maisy out after them. That is one of the things I was hoping/expecting Merlin to help me with 



NH homesteader said:


> I don't know if I could bring myself to eat one... Shoot one yes but not eat one!


Tastes like chicken


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 27, 2017)

Um... Ew.

Everyone around me has a groundhog problem, we have never seen one here. I'm not sure why, but I hope they stay away!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 27, 2017)

Sure hope ya get to feeling better up there and the Head unclogs, too. Ya know he is "Busting" to tell ya but wants to do it "Face to Face" to see the "Look" on yours when he tells and Shows ya....


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 28, 2017)

You guys give him too mch credit, lol. He just has zero attention span and hasn't taken 2 seconds to send them! 

My parents said they'll consider leaving NH when my mom retires, in 3 years. Oh and my grandfather is doing a little better, he bought a scooter and they went to Disney the other day! My mom is going down at the end of March and will be able to meet his oncologist. She sounds like she wants me to bring my daughter down if he can't come up here this year. He's afraid she'll be scared of his oxygen... She so will nor.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 28, 2017)

Glad your grampy is doing better!  I'm sure your DD will adjust to his oxygen.  My DH uses a CPAP at night and when the grands were smaller they called it his Mr. Snuffleupagus machine, lol.  They thought it was COOL!


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 28, 2017)

That's cute! 

And DH is home


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 28, 2017)

Home... And asleep. Lol


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 28, 2017)

Guess ya are looking at the pics on his phone while he is sleeping...


----------



## Bruce (Feb 28, 2017)

Glad your grandfather is improving. Not sure why he thinks your daughter would be afraid of an oxygen tank. Isn't she the one that goaded you to go out during chicken processing? If there is any concern you can do a Skype video chat before they go so if she has any questions they will be answered before she sees him in person. My grandfather was on oxygen pretty much as long as I can remember. It wasn't one of the small portable ones with nose tubes I see people with now. Full size 5' (IIRC) tank and nose/mouth mask. He had one in the bedroom and a slightly smaller one standing on the floor of the back seat of the car. 

Not at all surprised your DH is asleep given he probably drove all night.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 28, 2017)

Yeah we Skype with him all the time, normally. Except now he's all afraid of freaking her out. Exactly, she watches chicken and pig butchering. And deer. She is not an easily freaked out kid!.

He let his friend drive for 6 hours, so I think he should wake up now so I can see pictures!


----------



## Bruce (Feb 28, 2017)

Which OF COURSE you will post here! At least some of them, like of the friends' place where you may set down temporary roots.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 28, 2017)

I haven't seen them yet. I'm starting to wonder if he even took pictures! He probably didn't of their place because I have been there before, but it would be nice if he took one of where the trailer would go. I think that's wishful thinking.

If we leave, it won't be until fall. Which means I can resume garden planning. But I'm going to bug him about selling and/or scrapping some stuff now, so when we want to list this place it looks a little more presentable lol! 

@Mike CHS would you say your electric rates are comparable to other places you've lived? Our friends have a ridiculous electric bill, but I think it's because they're huge users, just want to make sure TN doesn't have giant utility rates. They heat with electric, no thanks! And there are 5 people in their house, 2 of whom are home a lot. Other than that, prices seem reasonable. We would temporarily be living in a much more populated area than we want to be, but no zoning so our critters are fine. And then we would know which places to avoid (DH saw some "Deliverance" style people, perhaps we don't want to inadvertently move in next door? Lol)


----------



## Bruce (Feb 28, 2017)

DEFINITELY start "divesting" of junk starting yesterday. You will be FAR ahead, even if you don't end up moving.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 28, 2017)

Oh, I know. This is his issue. I am a minimalist.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 28, 2017)

If he is like my wife it IS your issue, or nothing will happen. Immensely stressful having to deal with someone else's junk when they won't even look at things you've pulled together to make a decision let alone go through stuff on their own so you don't have to.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 28, 2017)

No I just meant I agree and I could get rid of it tomorrow! He sees the potential in everything, but can't separate what may be useful from what isn't. My step grandfather was the same way, and my stepdad had such a hard time cleaning out his barn and property. It took... 2 years I think, to sort out what was valuable and what wasn't.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 28, 2017)

Hahaha now our friend who went down with DH wants to move too


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 28, 2017)

Well in some places over there they still Shine, so ya certainly want to know the areas to stay away from. Even today there are some that live by the "Code of the Hills". There are places here in Ms that I won't go to or thru, but it must not be too bad if his friend is suddenly on board to move.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 28, 2017)

There was one place they drove by that they said northerners shouldn't go, lol. But mostly everyone's fine. Lots of people have moved in from elsewhere. Lots of churches. Lots of cows.


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 28, 2017)

@NH homesteader most of the rural parts of the state are Electric CO-OPs tied into TVA and it has been cheaper for us here that it was in South Carolina.  Our house is all electric as is our work shop.  Our shop is on it's own meter and usually just hits the minimum charge which is $28 but goes up a bit more because we have a small 230v heater that we use to keep it in at least the 40's to keep finishes from freezing and warm enough for us to work there with propane heat supplement.

The house is 1500 square feet with heat pump and the lowest months since we moved here full time in June has been $90-$100 and when the temps bottomed out in the 20's it got up to $170-$190.  Teresa just looked up the last 8 months and the average was $150.  We got rural water connected to our place last year and that is higher here than in other parts of the district because there was such a small population to connect to the water line.  Our water runs in the $50ish but that is also cheaper than water/sewer was in SC.  We're on septic here.


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 28, 2017)

We were both raised country so these people are the types we grew up around.  We haven't found folks here to be nearly as clannish as they are in other places I have been.  We know everybody in our very sparsely populated section and they are all great and have become good friends.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 28, 2017)

Thanks Mike! That's comparable to here. And I do believe our friends are energy hogs. We'll have to work on that! Lol they are trying to learn how to not be consumers, and spend so much darn money. So we'll help them out with that, because we're cheap. Ahem, frugal!


----------



## Bruce (Feb 28, 2017)

@Mike CHS Did you have a choice to hook up to the municipal water? Seems like $600/year wouldn't be a really long payback for a well.

@NH homesteader Does the friend have family to convince? And can he/they live in the MH with you on your friends' property?


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 28, 2017)

We already have a well - it's a little over 1300' and is drinkable but has too high of a sulfur content.  Even with treatment it the damage it does to house fixtures and plumbing eats that $600 a year pretty fast.  That was one of the reasons we had to gut the house.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 28, 2017)

Yep, I can see paying for non sulfur water! We are lucky, no nasty chemicals and only mildly hard water.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 28, 2017)

Oh wow! Crazy. 

Yeah our friend is single, and really can do whatever he wants. I told DH if he wants to stay with us for a month or two that's fine but that's about it! Lol. I don't know if he would actually do it though.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 1, 2017)

Just pet my dog and looked down... Deer tick crawling on my hand. Ughhhh


----------



## Bruce (Mar 1, 2017)

On the FIRST OF MARCH!!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 1, 2017)

Ugh, ticks!  I need to get more guineas -haven't seen a tick in years, but I don't have guineas anymore either so that might change.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 1, 2017)

Wow I just made chicken noodle soup with a heritage cockerel we processed last year and I will never raise Cornish Crosses again! My husband went whoa.... I'm really glad you talked me into going with all heritage birds. It was delicious!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 1, 2017)

I love them heritage birds too!!!


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 2, 2017)

Just a thought... 2nd hand trailers/mobile homes may be relatively "cheap" to buy, but they are expensive to move. And they are often valueless on a third attempt... You can't even give them away in most cases. Nothing personal against your friends but it really makes NO sense for you to purchase a mobile home and install it on their property... Perhaps your friends would consider purchasing and installing the trailer on THEIR property and then renting it out to you folks for 6 months to a year. After that point you could go month to month until you find your own place and then they would have an 2nd "income producing home" on their property that they could rent out to others. 

If you do buy a trailer and place it there, what are you going to do when it comes time to move? You likely won't be able to sell it, nobody will want to buy a third hand mobile home and pay to move it. Gift it to your friends? Drive around in the country down south and you'll see all kinds of trashed out mobile homes rotting in place because nobody wanted them. You even have to pay to get them cut up and removed as scrap.

If you really want to go that route, consider buying a travel trailer (pull behind a truck) or even a motor home, that you can travel in. Put most of your stuff in storage, and live in the travel trailer parked on their property until you find the ideal place for your family. You can hook up to the electric, water and sewerage/septic there while parked. At least then you can sell the travel trailer or motor home or keep it for your own purposes for vacations or what not.

Still no reports on the supposed pictures promised... Do they in fact exist?


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 3, 2017)

It isn't secondhand. They have a deal on factory trailers. Like a ridiculously good deal. I'm not living in a camper with a 4 year old and two high energy dogs.


----------



## TAH (Mar 3, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> I'm not living in a camper with a 4 year old and two high energy dogs.


I live in a trailer with 1 hyper dog along with 6 siblings and my parent's and my mom is having number 8 in June!


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 3, 2017)

Yes... I can't handle that much chaos! Lol!


----------



## Bruce (Mar 3, 2017)

Get a BIG travel trailer!


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 3, 2017)

Those things are more expensive than a mobile home! Seriously we are planning on being there long enough to get to know the area and find the right place for us. I'm not living in a camper that long. And by a good deal, I mean after a year or two it'll be cheaper than renting even if we have a hard time selling it.

Moving on- almost time to butcher our barrow, DH wants to do it while it's cool still so within a month.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 4, 2017)

Ordered sausage mix and casings last night. I have been making my own spice mix from scratch but I really want to have some pre-mixed sausage in the freezer. And we've never done links before so this... Should be interesting! We have all the equipment on our grinder and I suppose we will figure it out! 

People keep saying they prefer to raise barrows for meat because they grow faster, but we are seeing a lot more fat in our barrows. I think we prefer to raise gilts. It'll be interesting to see how our barrow looks when we butcher him.


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 4, 2017)

We may have the same issue with our ram lambs.  They have grown so fast I know we have been over feeding them.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 4, 2017)

We also love our barrows, they've typically been more friendly than the gilts so it's harder to put them in the freezer! We have one gilt now that's as friendly as our boys have been but it doesn't typically go that way.

When will your lambs be ready for the butcher?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 4, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> Ordered sausage mix and casings last night. I have been making my own spice mix from scratch but I really want to have some pre-mixed sausage in the freezer. And we've never done links before so this... Should be interesting! We have all the equipment on our grinder and I suppose we will figure it out!
> 
> People keep saying they prefer to raise barrows for meat because they grow faster, but we are seeing a lot more fat in our barrows. I think we prefer to raise gilts. It'll be interesting to see how our barrow looks when we butcher him.



Do you use just pork for your sausages?


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 4, 2017)

Yes we do. We want to do turkey sausage sometime too but haven't yet.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 4, 2017)

tried posting and my computer glitched....2nd try here.  We would like to figure out a good mix using pork and rabbit.  I think @Pastor Dave makes sausage with rabbit.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 4, 2017)

Hmm I've never eaten rabbit so I wouldn't even know where to begin! DH says he thinks the rabbit will absorb the pork flavor and it'll taste like pork sausage. Except leaner I assume. I have no idea, but would be interesting to try.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 4, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> Hmm I've never eaten rabbit so I wouldn't even know where to begin! DH says he thinks the rabbit will absorb the pork flavor and it'll taste like pork sausage. Except leaner I assume. I have no idea, but would be interesting to try.



rabbit is leaner and not a lot of fat which is why we mix it with pork when cooking it ground up.  We have used fresh ground rabbit/pork to make sliders with but of course we eat those right away.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 4, 2017)

Ah gotcha. Can you taste both?


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 4, 2017)

Have I somehow missed a page or two that told all about his trip down and what he looked at and all?  I feel like I am out of the loop or something....


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 4, 2017)

Mike CHS said:


> We may have the same issue with our ram lambs.  They have grown so fast I know we have been over feeding them.


ideal market weight for lambs is 60-80 lbs 60 is best and fetches the best price an 80 lb lamb will not fetch a better price. If you are pumping them full of feed then you will want to market them as soon as they hit 60 ish pounds or  you will not profit.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 4, 2017)

I have missed the alert updates, so just got caught up. I think the idea of putting a trailer on the friends property is just short of pure genius. As is the hoop shelters for animals, pure brilliance. That will give ya'll plenty of time to look around the area, maybe look in an entirely different part of the state, who knows?

My recommendation is to purchase said trailer NOW or ASAP and get it set up. Then start making trips to Tn, taking loads as you go. Take the cow panels and build shelters, fence, etc so it is animal ready. Perhaps your friends will help make preparations for your arrival, learning "self sufficiency" as they go. Beneficial to both of you.  Get this done. List your house, if it sells before your expected date, then you will be ready to move quickly.

Adventure is knocking on your door. Open that door and RUN!!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 4, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> Ah gotcha. Can you taste both?



yes we can, we have eaten rabbit without pork so maybe that helps us know the difference between the meats when added together


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 4, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> ideal market weight for lambs is 60-80 lbs 60 is best and fetches the best price an 80 lb lamb will not fetch a better price. If you are pumping them full of feed then y
> 
> There won't be any profit on this bunch.  One is sold and it will be gone at around 70 pounds.  The rest are staying here.   Two for training dogs and the last two will go to the freezer at around 100-110 pounds.  They will be off grain in another week though anyway.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Mar 4, 2017)

Hens and Roos said:


> tried posting and my computer glitched....2nd try here.  We would like to figure out a good mix using pork and rabbit.  I think @Pastor Dave makes sausage with rabbit.



I make sausage just abt every time I butcher. I save all my kidney fat and any other on the carcass, but still go to my local IGA to ask for pork trimmings. They price it lower than ground pork, and usually know what I want when I round the corner by the meat case. They just ask how much weight and packages. It is exactly what they use when they grind their own pork sausage. They actually seem to enjoy the thought that a guy can do his own at home. They've asked how it comes out, but never offered to buy any...

I generally use a little sage and salt & pepper, but like to use garlic powder and onion powder too. I like it a little sweet too, and have used All Spice like in pumpkin pie and a little brown sugar. It really depends on taste and what a customer specifies.
I do 50/50 rabbit to pork.

I like to make Summer sausage too and have been ever since started deer hunting as a teen or twenty-something. Folks think it's neat that someone could make rabbit into Summer Sausage, but it is only abt 2/5 of the meat going in. I also use 2/5 pork, and just abt 1/5 beef. The beef gives it good color, but can be too lean and affect the dryness. Everything else has just been practice and trial & error.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 4, 2017)

thanks for sharing @Pastor Dave, any particular cuts of beef work better then others?


----------



## Pastor Dave (Mar 4, 2017)

I am sure there are some that taste better.
I have always preferred ribeye over t-bone or sirloin, but for what I do, it needs to be fatty. I get 70/30 or 75/25 hamburger, and run everything through my grinder on coarse twice, then on fine once.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 4, 2017)

Cool thanks for sharing! We are just starting to play around with all of it. DH hunts so we always have venison too. I would love to have rabbits for their excellent fertilizer and because I love rabbits. I don't know about eating them... Maybe if DH does the butchering... 

How do you make summer sausage? DH is a summer sausage fanatic!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Mar 4, 2017)

I use Quick Tender salt, abt 2Tb per pound and just have to find the right flavors. I use abt 1Tb Liquid Smoke per pound if I cheat and don't actually smoke the sausages. Peppercorns, mustard seed, onion powder, garlic powder. I like to use abt 1/4c. Red wine vinegar per 2 or 3 pounds. Mix this all real good. Maybe add jalapeño or red peppers, maybe sharp cheese crumbles.
I let it sit in the fridge covered abt a day or so.

If smoking, use casings. If not, I roll up in abt 1-1/2 lb. logs in foil real tight and twist the ends. You want fatty meat because the fat renders out if too hot. I shoot for 125-150 degs for abt 4 hours. When I get the internal temp abt 145-50 degs, I flash cool in ice water and get temp down below 100 real fast, then just let cool down on own.
Lots of stuff on Internet searches.
Hope this helps some.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 4, 2017)

Nice! Thanks for sharing, I'll have to try that!


----------



## Bruce (Mar 4, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> I don't know about eating them... Maybe if DH does the butchering...



Your daughter can do it for you when she is a bit older


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 4, 2017)

@Baymule thank you! Running for adventure... Ot having a panic attack lol. I've never done well with change. 

My husband has the cold now that I had last week. He's so whiny! He seems to forget that I had the same cold and took care of our daughter and all the animals. So today in the below zero wind chill weather he sat inside and moped on the couch while I did the animals. Whiner!!


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 4, 2017)

@Bruce I think she will do chickens and such but she said she won't eat a bunny. Which is funny because when she gets mad at the psycho dog she asks if we can process her

(she's joking... I think)


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 4, 2017)

It kind of sounds like she isn't joking.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 4, 2017)

The dog wouldn't likely taste very good, probably tough and stringy


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 7, 2017)

Got a few trees tapped yesterday, hung out outside most of the day. Went grocery shopping though, and saw a car on it's roof on the side of the road... It must have just happened, no police or anything. But everyone was out of the vehicle and looking more annoyed than anything. Dry pavement... Have no idea what happened. No cell service there either so I doubt they were texting.

Going to pick up the wiring stuff for the Jeep today, then we can use the trailer to get cattle panels. Finally.

May be getting a guinea hog boar to breed with my gilt... Waiting to hear back from the person, who apparently only checks their email every 4 days. Sigh.

Wild turkeys are bothering our turkeys again. I came home yesterday to turkey footprints in the snow, everywhere!


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 7, 2017)

Oh, and I got my registration papers in the mail yesterday for my minis!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 7, 2017)

Sounds like you had a busy day.  It's always fun to get the paper work back!  We are working on our 3rd batch of maple syrup- we only do small batches at a time.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 7, 2017)

Nice! We don't have a method, still newbies, we just take what we can get lol.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 7, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> Nice! We don't have a method, still newbies, we just take what we can get lol.



our method is pretty simple, couple of bigger stainless steel pots, LP burners(like from a turkey fryer), heat sap until we get to 219*( DH like to filter the sap through the filters we use for filtering milk) and put into 8 oz glass jars.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 7, 2017)

Better to boil it in a long low container than in taller pot. The idea is to boil off the water so more surface area is better.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 7, 2017)

Yeah we use stainless pans, like food service style. Boil on a wood fire all day, finish inside on the stove.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 7, 2017)

Just ordered a microscope and Mcmasters slides! 

Now to re-read the articles by @Southern by choice repeatedly! I think my dear vet will help me figure out how to run fecals as well.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Mar 7, 2017)

@NH homesteader, maybe you can wrangle the wild turkeys and break em to increase your flock!


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 7, 2017)

Haha! That is SO illegal! We can't even get eastern wild turkeys from the hatchery in NH, and the Fish and Game officer who lives up the road would not like me very much! We'll definitely take our revenge during hunting season though!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Mar 7, 2017)

Yah, game laws can be so pesky!
It shouldn't matter to them if you kill it or domesticated it. Oh well, good luck in Turkey season, when is it there April?


----------



## Bruce (Mar 7, 2017)

Probably no laws against making a turkey friendly environment though. And if your turkeys happen to have a play date with the wild turkeys? Well, those things happen. 


"Mom, she followed me home, can I keep her?"


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 7, 2017)

Actually one of the primary reasons we don't free range is because of the huge number of wild turkeys and the huge amount of issues we could stumble upon. DH believes if our turkeys intermingled with wild ones we could have our herd destroyed. He knows someone this happened to. 

Plus the wild toms are way bigger and tougher than my tom. It would not be good.


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 7, 2017)

All this talk of turkey made me go to our counties web site.  This is from their write-up about turkeys in the area.

We have a bunch around our place but they have been scarce since we got here permanently probably because of our pack of dogs.

From the web site (just a bit of trivia about this part of the state):

In Giles County, it’s always time to talk turkey.

The community prides itself as the Turkey Capital of Tennessee, a distinction it is hoping to formalize, and it has the wild bird population and the events to back its case.

In April, during the second week of hunting season, Giles County is the home base for the annual Governor’s One-Shot Turkey Hunt, a five-county event that attracts hunters from all over Tennessee. These hunters, accompanied by a local guide, are taken out to sites in Giles, Lawrence, Lincoln, Marshall and Maury counties with the goal of bagging a turkey with a single shot.

Finding their prey is never a problem. “Those five counties have the largest flock anywhere in the Southeast,” says John Allred, event co-chairman.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 7, 2017)

It must be awesome to make your own maple syrup. I love the stuff, but a small bottle of it is $8 and seriously, I think I could use the whole bottle on one stack of pancakes...... but I don't


----------



## Pastor Dave (Mar 8, 2017)

I remember having one of the fathers of a classmate bring in this huge Tom with its wings all spread out that he had shot and all the colors in the feathers you would never have seen from a distance.
It was abt as big as we were. That was 1983, and I was in third grade in Henry Co, TN at Buchanan Elementary School.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 8, 2017)

They are gorgeous, and smart! The broad breasted turkey is really hardly a turkey at all. Sad how many people know only the dumb genetic messes that they are.

We are very sad about the availability (or lack thereof) of maple syrup in TN. I told DH we have to come home every spring and tap enough trees to make syrup for the year and bring it back to TN with us!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 8, 2017)

Make sure that you plant sugar maples when you buy your new place. You can also tap shagbark hickory or black walnut and both of those grow in TN.


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 8, 2017)

I never heard of that and we have a bunch of black walnuts.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 8, 2017)

We were talking about it earlier actually!

Boiling sap tonight, it's going to get cold for the next week or so (again, ugh!)

Tonight I nade some venison chili with tomatoes and sauce from last year's garden with corn muffins.... Yum! 

My pigs are getting to the size where I don't like to go in the pen with them. They each outweigh me and there are 3 of them. It's hard to get their grain in the feed dishes these days. And one of the gilts is getting a little too pushy for my liking. The barrow will be butchered soon, then sort out the plans for the girls (probably butcher the pushy one and find an AGH boar to breed to the little one)


----------



## Baymule (Mar 8, 2017)

Mike CHS said:


> I never heard of that and we have a bunch of black walnuts.


Yup, google it. When you make your first batch, send me a bottle!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 8, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> We were talking about it earlier actually!
> 
> Boiling sap tonight, it's going to get cold for the next week or so (again, ugh!)
> 
> ...



I am out of home canned tomatoes.


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 8, 2017)

We still have plenty of tomatoes but sadly used the last of our okra yesterday in a pot of gumbo.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 8, 2017)

On this place we don't have many black walnut, but we do have shagbark hickory. I've never heard about it either, I'll check it out, but will have to be a "Future Event"....I have enough on my "Plate" right now, and have to get started cutting grass and weeds around here.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 8, 2017)

I know you can do birch syrup too but I've heard it's gross. 

Out of tomatoes?? Well good thing it's almost time to start gardening again!!


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 8, 2017)

Just about any tree can be tapped.  Sap from birch trees was used to make birch beer (not sure if anyone makes it now).  I've always wanted to tap black walnut, maybe I will next year.  The only tree I'm not sure I'd tap would be oak, because of the tannins, but that's just a personal opinion.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 8, 2017)

LL Bean has free shipping 
Of course they only sell in quarts for $30. A gallon around here is about $40 (maybe $45) but you have to pick it up yourself


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 8, 2017)

LL Bean sells maple syrup? For $30/qt??? Holy moly I hope to never pay that much for maple syrup.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 8, 2017)

Baymule said:


> Make sure that you plant sugar maples when you buy your new place. You can also tap shagbark hickory or black walnut and both of those grow in TN.



Good thing @NH homesteader is relatively young, it takes 40 to 50 years for a sugar maple to get big enough to tap. She might be able to tap them for a few years before she passes


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 9, 2017)

So DH has a friend who had a small engine shop. When they closed my hoarder husband took a load of parts. I have spent half my day doing inventory and looking at prices so we can sell a bunch of it on eBay. Whatever doesn't sell goes in the dumpster

So if anyone needs air filters for a lawnmower, I'm your girl

I even got him to throw out a half of a trash bag of useless junk. Baby steps...

Edit: I may have had a freak out about us never being able to move because of the piles of junk...


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 9, 2017)

Awesome!  Glad he's seeing  the light, lol.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 9, 2017)

Kind of... Lol


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 9, 2017)

Hey, baby steps....one small pile at a time.  Besides, tell him to look at it this way....All these things he has collected will now be the basis for gas money or fence money or part of the new home money....Put any label on it you want.  Just make it a point of putting it away separately so that you can see the "benefits of all his FRUGAL COLLECTING"  Make it positive and he might like all the small additions to the Moving Money....and to sell more & more.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 9, 2017)

Exactly! That's what I was thinking. I am also trying to get him to sell his sawmill. He's not convinced, yet. But that's $2500+ we could use to set up elsewhere and he is very motivated to move.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 9, 2017)

Sounds like the trip was well worthwhile...btw...did any pics ever make it to the "Sharing"?....I'm just wondering if I missed them somehow.


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 9, 2017)

Yeah, @CntryBoy777 I also don't remember seeing any pics or even any real good descriptions of anything they saw....just that there were some places it was better not to go.....And how did the job hunt go????


----------



## Bruce (Mar 9, 2017)

How is he going to build your house if you don't take the sawmill??


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 9, 2017)

We are not building a house from scratch. I do NOT have the patience for that!

He didn't send me pics, he only took a few. He has a friend down there he can work for if he doesn't find anything better.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 9, 2017)

How is he going to build you a nice barn if you don't take the sawmill??


----------



## Baymule (Mar 9, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Good thing @NH homesteader is relatively young, it takes 40 to 50 years for a sugar maple to get big enough to tap. She might be able to tap them for a few years before she passes


She didn't plant the trees she taps now...... I am big on planting trees. I am twice NH Homesteader's age, it doesn't matter if I get all the good out of the trees I plant. Someone planted the trees I climbed when I was a kid. Someone planted the fruit trees I harvested from. Someone thought more of the trees and future generations than they thought of themselves.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Mar 10, 2017)

Where I live in Indiana, there is a creek (pronounced "crick") that is called Sugar Creek. It is or at least was lined with Sugar Maples. The settlers and maybe the Native Americans tapped them and made syrup (pronounced surp or sur-up).
Those were undoubtedly native trees that someone figured out made a sweet byproduct. The brown creek water definitely is not sweet, but does have some Small Mouth known as brownies.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 10, 2017)

@Bruce I thought I replied but I guess my phone's on strike. I think hoop houses are going to work better for us down there than a barn. If  we need anything bigger I like the carport barn @frustratedearthmother has over a regular barn. But I plan to have 10 as my limit for goats, and 2-3 of those will be bucks and won't live in the barn anyway. 

We got a garage in a box to store hay in, it's12x20x8, and it's actually a good size for my goats. So might get another one (or something like it) and use cattle panels to keep them off the sides.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 10, 2017)

Clara thinks it's too cold to boil sap outside! It was super windy yesterday!



 
All the stuff in the background is makeshift windbreak, it was so windy! So the front pan is pre-heating sap so it's hot when it's added to the boiling pan.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 10, 2017)

Here, the syrup used to be sugar cane syrup or sorghum syrup. In the fall of the year, the sugar cane was gathered and fed through a mill, crushed, the juice extracted and boiled down to make syrup. The mill was either mule or motor operated. I had many a biscuit at my Grandmother's with sorghum syrup on it when I was a kid. Now it is rare to find such an operation. Too easy to buy corn syrup imitation flavored crap.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 10, 2017)

There are still cookers of cane and sorghum molasses around here. It is never called syrup, it is much thicker. The numbers have decreased, because laws have changed in the governing of the process, and making a small amount for just personal use is not cost effective. Many used to make it to sell for extra income, but the government wants their "Slice of your Pie" and many just sold the equipment, or it is rusting in place on the land.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 10, 2017)

@NH homesteader you are making it hard for me to figure out a way your DH can keep his sawmill!!


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 10, 2017)

Now if only I can convince him!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Mar 10, 2017)

I remember my Dad talking abt Grandma and Grandpa making cane sorghum. They used a horse or might have used one of Great-Grandad's oxen. I never got to see the method, or Great-Grandad for that matter. I do remember the sorghum having a stronger taste and was a lot thicker than maple syrup. So many changes in just a couplafew generations. That is why it's good when younger folks like to learn and get back to basics.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 10, 2017)

Microscope came today! 

I've been cleaning most of the day. I HATE cleaning.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 10, 2017)

Great!!....does that mean I can just send my samples to you and pay ya $10 for the results?...seeing as how ya need practice and ya have just a few goats to sample from.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 10, 2017)

If I had the slightest idea what I was looking for! Lol I still have to figure that part out!


----------



## Bruce (Mar 10, 2017)

There must be some good YouTube videos. I'm sure not all are good but there must be SOME that are.

How is he going to make benches and such without a sawmill??


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 10, 2017)

I'm more of the rustic chainsaw cut bench type myself. And before you ask, he already built a milking stand so he doesn't need a sawmill to build me a new one and we have a picnic table.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 10, 2017)

Come on NH, HE NEEDS the sawmill. Besides, you might be able to make some money down there cutting wood for people. If you lived near me I'd be asking you to bring it over and quarter saw a sugar maple I was forced to take down.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 10, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> Microscope came today!
> 
> I've been cleaning most of the day. I HATE cleaning.


Me too! Hurry up and MOVE so you aren't stuck inside because of bad weather for 9 months out of the year. Then you can go outside and PLAY!!


----------



## Bruce (Mar 11, 2017)

Um, there is no need to clean in the south? I find that hard to believe


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 11, 2017)

Might make less of a mess inside because you're always outside! Forecasted high of 10 with windchill values around -17 for today, last I checked. So sick of it. 

I had a good friend come over last night, I've been friends with her since preschool. She's been hanging out with the yuppie liberals and is starting to be one herself. Between that and having to hear about all the town drama (much of which she has heard the wrong side of) and an update on everyone from high school who I don't care about... I realized I don't need to see her that often anymore.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 11, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Um, there is no need to clean in the south?



Much easier to justify not cleaning inside when you work OUTside all day!  That's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 11, 2017)

Sure we gotta clean in the south. I do 3 stage laundry, wash day one, dry day two, fold day three.....or not.....look! Sunshine! I'm outta here!


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 11, 2017)

@Bruce does your weather forecast look like mine? They're saying a foot or more of snow Tuesday into Wednesday


----------



## Bruce (Mar 11, 2017)

YES!

Thanks for the warning!

When it was warm LAST week, I took the blower off the garden tractor and left it in the drive bay. Went out and cut some branches off a tree that is now INSIDE the fenced area (still outside the old weasley fence ) that could drop branches on the new fence then cut up as much of a tree that dropped into the west field as would fit in the cart. Left the tractor and cart in the little barn (AKA wood shed) since I knew we were low on the porch, figured if I needed to I would run the tractor back to the drive bay and put the blower back on. Yesterday the girls and I moved 3 carts of wood from the little barn to the enclosed porch. I loaded the cart up again and left it attached to the tractor in the little barn for later unloading. I guess "later" will be tomorrow or Monday and I'll be setting up for some major snow blowing early Wednesday morning!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 11, 2017)

You're a Blowin'....and I'm a Mowin'.....


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 11, 2017)

We had pancakes with maple syrup for dinner tonight! looks like we'll be doing more next week most likely. 

It's still really really cold.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 11, 2017)

We had liver and onions with gravy, rice, and sweet potatoes. One of our favorites. We like breakfast food for dinner too.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 11, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> We had pancakes with maple syrup for dinner tonight!



Dang it!  That sounds so good, and I just finished roast beef with broccoli/cheese cornbread!  Not complaining about that cuz it was good - but pancakes w/maple syrup - yummy!


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 11, 2017)

Maple syrup DH just bottled even! It came out great, even if he did make a giant mess of my kitchen in the process!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 11, 2017)

Ahhh, good for DH.

I might have to go buy some pure maple syrup and have me some pancakes!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 11, 2017)

Home made maple syrup.....dang, that's gotta be good stuff!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 12, 2017)

Baymule said:


> Home made maple syrup.....dang, that's gotta be good stuff!


 
oh it is the good stuff!!


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 12, 2017)

Forecast for Tuesday- I am right on the line between 6-12" and 8-16"


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 12, 2017)

I think I will happily settle for the 2" we got.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 12, 2017)

We are suppose to get around 6" of snow late tonight into tomorrow


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 12, 2017)

It snowed here this morning! Enough to get a dusting  it's all melted now though, thank goodness. I don't like it. I like it in February when the lows were in the 50-60's.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 12, 2017)

Ok, ya'll can hate me now....it's cold enough to tingle my fingers and turn my nose red.... we got a half inch of rain....


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 12, 2017)

It's like 10 here, -5 windchill.


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 12, 2017)

Our part of Tennessee would shut down for more than a couple of inches of snow.  Just a short time of freezing keeps everyone home instead of out on our hilly roads.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 12, 2017)

Our frieds said the same thing. Whoa the roads are insane down there. DH said it's the only state he's visited where his sense of direction is so confused after a few turns!


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 12, 2017)

It is really easy to get turned around in eastern TN & KY on those rural roads... I have a decent sense of direction and rarely get lost, but it's a real challenge for me there as well... Maybe the earth's magnetism is different there or something...


----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm with @Baymule!  

Our temp is currently 52°, with a slight breeze. No rain last night.

I'm sitting in the sun, in my hoodie, watching DH chop roots, so we can finish digging a trench for the waterline and drain, to my sink in the new barn.  

My heart goes out to y'all in the snow belt, with all that cold & snow.  We did our time in MN & PA and don't miss it a bit.  Granted, this has been an exceptionally warm winter, here in TX. But, the few weeks of cold we normally get pales compared to what he had in MN & PA.  Its been great this winter with all the work we need to get done.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 12, 2017)

Baymule said:


> Ok, ya'll can hate me now....it's cold enough to tingle my fingers and turn my nose red.... we got a half inch of rain....


Hey at least you can still FEEL your fingers and toes!

I spent a couple of hours outside moving wood to the enclosed porch and putting an LED light bar on top of the leading edge of the blower. The garden tractor lights don't do much when there is a blower out front  Somewhat difficult putting nuts on bolts when you can't see the threaded end of the bolts nor feel the washers and nuts with your fingers. The frozen toes are a bonus.

Our NOAA numbers suggest 11" for a total, this picture from Weather.com suggests about half will land on Tuesday. Interesting that we are not going to share our snow with our Canadian friends.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 12, 2017)

I couldn't find an actual amount on NOAA, it still says vaguely "6 inches or more". Bleh.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 12, 2017)

You know Bruce, that really is pretty amazing how the storm just stops at the Canadian border... It's got to be some govt plot/experimental thing... They've been trying to control weather for decades.   So is this the storm that is presently dumping on Iowa and Minnesota and headed into Wisconsin?  Appears to be making a B line for Chicago too. I hope the actual isn't as bad as the forecast. You northern tier states have had some really off the wall weather this winter...


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 12, 2017)

We are expecting in the 3-8 in range all according to how the line shifts.  We get a fair amount here in the blue ridge mountains ordinarily, but this winter have had a total of a maybe 4 inches.  The eastern an north eastern part got over a foot back a month or so ago and they have next to no equipment for it.  My son went to Va beach area for 4 days with VDOT to try to get some of the roads opened up then.  We will try to get everyone fed up extra hay and such so won't have to deal with it for a couple of days.  Problem is it is supposed to turn COLD on wed not above freezing with wicked wind chills.  Granted, nothing like you in VT an NH but  not fun here now with us calving.  Have about 20 on the ground I guess, hate to have the first calf heifers calving with crummy weather but what can you do...usually we are moderating a bit now, guess we got the moderating in Feb and will get the crappy stuff now.  We are way behind in moisture so it will be welcome that way, but I really am done with winter even though we haven't really had much.


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 12, 2017)

If you look at the snowfall map Bruce posted we are about an hour above Roanoke Va, so in the 5-8 lt purple.  At least is isn't so cold now.  Moved the two "chicken tractors" to clean ground, will fill the feeders in the morning and make sure they have water but it will freeze overnight.  I use small black rubber pans that gives them a chance to all get a good drink and that I can get the frozen stuff out of.  Just had gotten started with the automatic waterers. 
One of the reasons I moved south all those years ago from CT.  Less winter, more farming/gardening/grazing  months.  You will definitely be more inclined to do the homesteading things when the cold and snow doesn't drag on for 6 months.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 12, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> I couldn't find an actual amount on NOAA, it still says vaguely "6 inches or more". Bleh.


I go to the line chart page and add them all up.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 12, 2017)

Well now NOAA says up to 18. and I have to vote Tuesday, for town selectmen and the school budget. Glad we have 4wd in the Jeep (and the polling place is about a mile from my house). 

Even my husband is sick of winter. And he likes winter, aside from not being able to do anything. 

Blahhh ok I've just been complaining lately so I'm going to talk about something positive...

My psycho dog is learning impulse control  she's only 2 1/2, no rush. Almost time to butcher a pig, so yay lower feed bill. Chickens are laying great. I have to get new weights on my mini alpines because they're getting big, they turn one this week!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 12, 2017)

I have turnips coming up! 

I just counted my tomato starts that are sprouting and putting on their true leaves. I have 200!  There are 3 flats in the garden tub with a 4' shop light over them and 3 flats on the table with a 4' shop light sitting on coffee cans. I'm real hi-tech on my seed starting.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 12, 2017)

Haha! Love it! 200?


----------



## Baymule (Mar 12, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> Haha! Love it! 200?


I might've got a little carried away......


----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 12, 2017)

Baymule said:


> I might've got a little carried away......


A LITTLE????
What in the world are you planning to do with ALL those tomatoes???


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 12, 2017)

Well, don't forget about the feeders she picked-up...they won't go to waste...but, she'll have to hire someone to pick em all for her....and a few more CPs for them to climb on.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 13, 2017)

The new Baymule line of pasta sauces and salsas of course!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 13, 2017)

So far we have around 3" of snow- its on the fluffy side- still snowing and we might get another 1.5" yet today.  Stay safe everyone!!


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 13, 2017)

Hope you don't get too much! I went grocery shopping this morning and wow... Apparently shouldn't do that the day before a snowstorm. It was a madhouse!

So my daughter wanted to try a fruit we haven't had in a while, I got her a mango. So she's saying, quite dramatically, thank you so much, I'm so excited, this is the best fruit ever haha... Carrying on about her precious mango. This lady walks by laughing and says wow... Can you bottle that enthusiasm for me? Hahah that's my kid!

DH is fixing the hot water heater today it works. He's replacing the heating elements and we hope that will do it.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 13, 2017)

Sure hope it works too!.......it would be hard on ya in those temps to heat it yourself.
I like mangos, but can't eat them. The skin in my mouth peels every time I do. I used to eat them off the tree when we lived in Hawaii, but it that is when we found out that this happens. When we lived in Florida I bought one, so the 2 youngest daughters could taste it, I tried it and same thing. I can't eat fresh pineapple either, and have to give up bananas too. Unless it is yellow and red, you'll have to let it sit in a window for a few days for it to ripen enough. Hope she enjoys it, too....


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 13, 2017)

Hope you get the water heater fix!  Hope you don't get too much snow....it seems like we will probably end up with around 4" of snow.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 13, 2017)

Yes! We have hot water again! Love having a DH that can fix anything! 

Sausage mix and casings arrived in the mail today. Now waiting for the ground to thaw a little and butchering time. 

So, I'm not getting the pygmy. I decided for the money and a 3+ hour drive (one way), it's not totally worth it to me. I've decided to get a 75/25 mini alpine buckling (75 Nigie) and a wether friend for him. We reserve the right to raise the wether for meat, and will try not to get attached! Anyway when/if we move I'll get a second buck. Either Nigie or 50/50 mini alpine. The only person I can find remotely near me who has mini alpines is the woman I got mine from and her 50/50's are all related to my does. So I'm getting the buck and wether from her. Then get one breeding season under my belt, as my girls are ready to be bred in the fall. 

We are also not breeding our pigs, we'll butcher the girls in the fall and again when/if we move, get breeding stock there.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 13, 2017)

4", not so bad @Hens and Roos, I guess that is what DD2 went back to yesterday since I think you don't live all that far north of Beloit. 

 Sure glad you got the HW heater fixed @NH homesteader, might want to stock up some jugs of water as well. Looking kind of ugly! 


Our winds are only supposed to gust upwards of 30 starting about midnight Tue/Wed. Your winds don't look bad but 10.3" of snow through 8PM Tuesday and another 4.8" through Wed. Got gas for the blower? Got muscles for the shovel? We are looking at about 9" Tues (5.2" by 8 PM), another 6.5" Wed. Guess I'll be testing out that LED light bar tomorrow night and Wed morning, I put it on the blower yesterday.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 13, 2017)

Generator is good and DH will be home! His next job can't be done when it's snowing. Sounds lovely. We always lose our power. People a mile down the road who are on another power company never lose their power.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 13, 2017)

Bruce said:


> 4", not so bad @Hens and Roos, I guess that is what DD2 went back to yesterday since I think you don't live all that far north of Beloit.
> 
> Sure glad you got the HW heater fixed @NH homesteader, might want to stock up some jugs of water as well. Looking kind of ugly! View attachment 29234
> 
> Our winds are only supposed to gust upwards of 30 starting about midnight Tue/Wed. Your winds don't look bad but 10.3" of snow through 8PM Tuesday and another 4.8" through Wed. Got gas for the blower? Got muscles for the shovel? We are looking at about 9" Tues (5.2" by 8 PM), another 6.5" Wed. Guess I'll be testing out that LED light bar tomorrow night and Wed morning, I put it on the blower yesterday.



It isn't too bad- DH says it is on the sticky side(he's doing snow removal because the kids have choir concert tonight)...we are by Madison so 45 minutes north of Beloit.  Hope you guys stay safe!!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 13, 2017)

All of you up there stay Safe and Warm!...
Hoping it isn't as bad as predicted....
Also, that none ya lose Power....
Prayers and Thoughts are certainly with ALL that are up that way....East, Middle, West....


----------



## Baymule (Mar 13, 2017)

Devonviolet said:


> A LITTLE????
> What in the world are you planning to do with ALL those tomatoes???


I ran out of tomato sauce and canned tomatoes this winter....... Must. Have. Chili.


----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 14, 2017)

All this talk about snow storms brings flashbacks from when we lived in MN and PA. I remember one snow storm before I met DH, when I lived in my little Craftsman bungalow. I always shoveled the neighbor's sidewalk, too, because they were both older, making it hard for them. I think I shoveled three times during that snowstorm, for a total of 30 inches in three days. No sooner did I get my driveway shoveled out, and the city plow went by leaving 4 feet of hard packed snow in my driveway. UGH!  It was a good thing I was young back then!

Back in PA, (I think it was 2012) we had 30 inches in two days, and the furnace stopped producing heat. We did all the standard trouble shooting, and were getting really cold. Then DH realized the exhaust vent was covered by snow. He bundled up and went out the back door, to clear the snow away. He stepped off the deck and sank up to his hips in snow.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 14, 2017)

We don't get snow like that here very often/if ever....growing up it seemed like we had lots more!


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 14, 2017)

I don't envy all you folks in the Northeast.  I remember being colder than I thought possible when I lived in Michigan and many years later when I spent a summer in Antarctica I saw what cold really was.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 14, 2017)

Snowfall updated this morning. 1.9" by 2 PM, another 7.7 by 8 PM. 5.6" more by 2 AM Wed, 1.9" more by 8 AM, 1.5" by 2 PM, 0.7" by 8 PM and yet another 1" by 2 AM Thursday plus 0.5" more by 8 AM. Let's see that adds up to 20.8" ... and we were originally in the 8-12" then the 12-18".

I'm dreaming of a white pile of work!

GO Newton, HOLD OFF Rosie!


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 14, 2017)

We are making brunch then headed down to vote, and plan to be home for the rest of the storm. My goats are looking at me like, seriously?


----------



## Baymule (Mar 14, 2017)

I can't imaging having to deal with all that snow! NOOOOOOOO SNOOOOOOW!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 14, 2017)

Sounds to me like a Flame thrower might be a good investment...or some tannerite....


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 14, 2017)

I've got some tannerite, in fact...

Edit: DH says we have tannerite, a shovel and 4wd. So we're good


----------



## Bruce (Mar 14, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Sounds to me like a Flame thrower might be a good investment...or some tannerite....


I just got a flame thrower , the Red Dragon 400,000 BTU model. I got it to kill weeds though. Don't know how many pounds of propane one would have to use to melt snow and then evaporate it so there is no ice left. Don't need ice!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 14, 2017)

our neighbor uses a leaf blower to clean snow from their driveway!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Mar 14, 2017)

Something definitely seems to have shifted since I was a kid in the 70's and 80's. 
We had a huge blizzard of '77 that was phenomenal for our region in Indiana. It has been said since, that it was a rare storm and probably won't duplicate.

We seemed to be colder and get snow often through the 80's, but lately we don't get much and there's spans of time between snow with thaw in between.

This winter we had snow before Christmas with temps in single digits and since then just flurries, 60 degree days, rain, followed by cool days and thaw.

Everyone has been sick continously with lots of repeats, or just can't get over the cough, me included. Just not cold enough to kill off the germs, bugs, and infections, etc.

We have been getting some flurries last couple days with a little sticking yesterday afternoon, and thawing today. Indiana has a tradition with getting winter's last hoorah at boy's basketball sectionals. Maybe that carries over in your states too?

Not saying I buy into Gore's Climate Change/Global Warming "intel", but something seems to have shifted.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 14, 2017)

Yeah we used to get major storms when I was a kid, but then again we are getting a fairly large one right now! Sure, I believe in climate change.... In the sense that climates change over time. Regardless of what we are doing. 

I can't see halfway down my driveway at the moment. So incredibly windy and snow is coming down hard. I just don't want to lose power, what a pain that is.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 14, 2017)

Oh and people can't name it up the hill between my house and my parents' house, the plow came through and a few minutes later it was like they had never been there.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 14, 2017)

Hoping y'all stay safe and the lights stay on


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 14, 2017)

Me too! Thanks! It's so incredibly windy out there, lights flickered a few times but we'll see... Hard to tell how much snow we have because it's all blowing but it was over my Muck boots when we just went out.

Ugh! Trying to upload pics and it isn't working!


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 14, 2017)

still have power

Pics still won't load.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 15, 2017)

Snowy Patty


 Look at the wind blowing the snow sideways!

 Washington

 At least some of my pictures will load.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 15, 2017)

Three not so little pigs

 Turkeys don't seem to mind the snow


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 15, 2017)

Great pics!!....tho, they did make me Shiver......it was 23° here this morning and had to tote water...BRrrr!


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 15, 2017)

Happy first birthday to my girls!
(baby pictures courtesy Jake's Way Farmstead)

Patty

 

 Peppermint


----------



## Bruce (Mar 15, 2017)

Nice looking animals there @NH homesteader!

My chickens choose not to go out in the snow, not that the south door is even remotely accessible at the moment. There is a good 75' of 4' high drifted snow between where I stop the blower (for a well founded fear of not being able to back the garden tractor up the hill to the parking area) and the south door. I went to the lower part of the barn where the animals are through the little door that I use to move hay down from the drive bay where the garden tractor/blower lives. The alpacas didn't go out either, they pooped in their alley. There is a fair bit of snow at the north end of the alley, blown in through their partially open door. Don't know if they chose not to go out or if there is so much snow in front of the door and in "Alpaca Alley" that they can't or at least don't think they can go out.


CntryBoy777 said:


> Great pics!!....tho, they did make me Shiver......it was 23° here this morning and had to tote water...BRrrr!


That's pretty darned cold for MS this time of year!


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 15, 2017)

Thanks! Notice how I didn't get a picture of the chickens? They did not come out! Although they are out now that we shoveled a path for them. 

How much snow did you get? We got maybe 14" but hard to tell with the wind.


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 15, 2017)

I feel for you guys up there.  We got only about 2" from the 3-8 predicted mon night  and it got up to 46 and sunny on Tues so most all is gone except in the hollows.  Then the wind started and it has been blowing like a banshee. Was down to 17 last night. Worse today, up to 28 and will probably be near the high. Wind blowing hard and gusts are making the wind chill back to upper teens so pretty miserable.  Especially after the 60's plus for many days in Feb and last week.  One good thing, at least this time of year we know it can't last as long.  Just hope no one feels like they have to calve today or tonight.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 15, 2017)

Good to see that you all survived the storm.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 15, 2017)

We're good, just cold and snowy! It is snowing again now...

Daydreaming about moving south... Researching regulations to move livestock. Goats are easy, poultry not so much.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 15, 2017)

It has been within the last couple of wks that avian flu was found in 2 commercial chicken farms in Lincoln county Tn.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 15, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> We're good, just cold and snowy! It is snowing again now...
> 
> Daydreaming about moving south... Researching regulations to move livestock. Goats are easy, poultry not so much.


What do you need to test for? Pullorum-typhoid & AI?


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 15, 2017)

Goat Whisperer said:


> What do you need to test for? Pullorum-typhoid & AI?



Yes, or be an NPIP flock. I just emailed the state vet's office to find out what the requirements/process would be for that, seems it varies by state. What I don't know is, if I am not NPIP do I need a vet to test every bird? 

I saw that, about AI in TN. Go figure, raising chickens in confinement is bad for them.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 15, 2017)

Being NPIP is really no big deal! Back when we were a big poultry breeding farm we were NPIP. Blood is drawn from every bird and a % of PCR tests for AI. It sounds over whelming at first, but you have a small flock so it will be easy. We tested well over 100 birds every year.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 15, 2017)

Does the state vet do it or are there others that come do it? I was thinking of doing it eventually anyway, just a nice thing to have if we're selling birds. My birds are going to be thrilled on that day! Lol

Oh, same process for turkeys?


----------



## Bruce (Mar 15, 2017)

I gotta ask, are you especially attached to the current birds? Have a breeding program up and coming? If not, might be worth finding them a local home and starting with new chicks (and a Momma Heating Pad brooder) once you've moved.

I would guess we got about 2', hard to say with all the blowing and drifting.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 15, 2017)

Good question. Yes, some of them we are. We have a pair of Chocolate turkeys from a breeder by the seacoast and some Dominique hens and a roo from a breeder also in NH. They are not easy birds to come by. The generic layers I'm not as worried about, if there's room for them cool, if not no biggie.


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 15, 2017)

Yes, every state has certain requirements; to be an NPIP flock you can also do eggs, I think it is 3 dozen, here in Va it is every 3 or 6 months maybe.  If you have less than 25 or 50 birds in Va you have to blood test every bird; otherwise it is like 50% up to a certain #.  We do it for the show chickens.  The state vet comes out to your farm to do it.
Now, there are also those that have just moved their small flock and then when the time comes to do something, they are just eggs you got from a friend to hatch.  I am not promoting that;  but.....If AI has been confirmed in Tn then you may run into some problems with bringing birds in legally. Quarantines can last from 3 months to as much as a year or more. Contact the state vet directly in Tn and see what the requirements are. I do know that the requirements for the shows here in Va are different from say NC....
I would only take the ones you are attached to, and the turkeys.  Layers are available from so many 4-H and other type projects. It is not worth the aggravation of moving commercial birds, and all depending on when  you go, they might be ready for the soup pot anyway.  And hatching eggs do not have the same requirements of live birds being brought into the state so you could get some of the different breeds that way once you get there.  The fewer you need to transport, then get settled in as far as the chickens go, the easier.  They often will quit laying, maybe go into a molt, so you might be feeding some unproductive birds for awhile after you get there.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 16, 2017)

I would love to just bring a few chickens! And the turkeys, they're very hard to replace. The state of TN's website says...


All poultry must originate from a National Poultry Improvement Plan (NPIP) certified flock with proof of classification as Pullorum-Typhoid (PT) Clean AND Avian Influenza (AI) Clean or AI Monitored.
All poultry not originating from NPIP certified flock require a Certificate of Veterinary Inspection and proof of negative PT testing with 90 days prior to import AND AI testing within 21 days prior to import.
And for goats: 

Certificate of Veterinary Inspection (valid for 30 days).
Official Scrapie Identification, except for low risk - commercial/meat goats. Please call USDA Toll-free number 1-866-USDA TAG (873-2824) for further details.
So, from what I've read, registration tattoos are valid. The list includes ADGA but not MDGA. So I need to find out if my girls' tattoos and paperwork counts.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 16, 2017)

Wow, what does it cost for a vet to blood test 50 birds??? 

Which is why I asked how important the individual birds are. I do understand the turkeys and Dominiques, especially if they are high quality. If the tests and certification cost less than what it would cost to replace the birds it is a no (bird) brainer  And if you have to get everything tested anyway, might as well bring the rest, or at least those that are young and great layers.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 16, 2017)

Well the reason I am looking into NPIP is because it is possible that the certification will cost less than a one-time vet bill to test everyone. As they really want people to participate in testing and monitoring birds, I've read that it is not usually expensive.

I don't even know if my vet would see the turkeys to do tests so I have to figure something out anyway.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 16, 2017)

Each state has it's own schedule of fees for NPIP- NC was very inexpensive. Recently they changed the fees. But when we were much larger I think it was 0.05 - 0.10 a bird.
If you had a small flock it may be a $10 fee additional. I think one year we did like 145 birds for $12. Enrollment fee is a one time fee. I think back when we first signed on it was $10.  The AI is free.
The program covers chickens, turkeys, waterfowl, I believe quail and pheasant even pigeons I think.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 16, 2017)

See that's manageable!

@Southern by choice Do you know about scrapies tags/tattoos?


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 16, 2017)

it has changed a bit so it is best to look it up and see what is current


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 16, 2017)

Thanks, will do. I can't say I would be thrilled about tagging my girls, so hoping the tattoos are sufficient!


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 16, 2017)

In Va we do the Pullorum-Typhoid and it is free.  It is part of our taxes, a  state offered service.  I am not sure of the AI but I think that they do charge a minimal amount.  Do you have a state dept of ag there?  They are the ones that do it, not a private vet.  It is a simple blood draw from under their wing, and we have never had any problem with the birds.  If you properly handle the birds, it is a "quickie" event.  
My son had them there this morning to do his show birds so he can show at the Uniontown PA poultry show in April.  They were there less than 45 min total and I think they did 20 or so.  That included catching them up from several different coops/pens.  His bantam game roosters cannot be housed together once they have been separated as they will fight and kill each other.  Nature of the breed.  The standard males are even more aggressive.  But his father and even grandfather have been raising these for over 75 years, so the bloodlines are pretty well established, and they have some pretty good ones.
Call the state vet dept.  That is part of what you are paying all those ridiculous taxes for.  Have a copy of the requirements for Tenn and ask what the state vet representative can do for the  getting your testing done.  Don't ask your private vet first, make the state earn their paychecks.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 16, 2017)

I contacted the state vet's office yesterday so we will see how prompt they are!


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 16, 2017)

yes npip is through the states dept of ag 
calling your county's  extension office ang get the coordinator for npip


----------



## babsbag (Mar 16, 2017)

Your tattoos should be fine. I don't think that there is a state in the nation tougher than my "beloved" CA and tattoos are good here.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 17, 2017)

Thanks! 

Glad I talked my husband out of bringing pigs down, that would be a pain for so many reasons!


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 17, 2017)

Ok like months ago I told everyone about Frankie the giant boar, the father of my pigs. I finally got a picture of him, although it does not do him justice. This pig is HUGE!


----------



## Bruce (Mar 17, 2017)

He LOOKS huge!

Playing peek-a-boo I see


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 17, 2017)

And here he is playing "stay away from my girlfriend" (I assure you, I won't challenge him. I'll gladly stay away from his girlfriend!)


----------



## HomeOnTheRange (Mar 17, 2017)

If anyone wants the email address of their NPIP:
https://www.aphis.usda.gov/aphis/ou...ease_information/sa_avian_health/ct_htba_part


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 18, 2017)

I had a fight with my rooster this morning. He's very lucky DH and I were both in a good mood. DH laughed hysterically because apparently my instinct is to kick him like a soccer ball. I didn't hit him hard though, more like gave him a lift. He hasn't come near me since, but I don't think that will deter him. He's gotten progressively more aggressive the past 6 months or so. I think I'm going to try to persusade DH that his presence isn't necessary. I don't want to be attacked for existing.

I actually could start collecting eggs to incubate pretty soon. And we have more chickens on the way the first week of May so I won't be short on roos.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 18, 2017)

The roos that attacked me got more than a swift kick, and the ones that didn't learn from that eventually lost their existences. No reason to allow a mean roo to continue to exist. Hope he didn't "get" you. I know the "pleasure" of being flogged/spurred  (which earned that roo instant demise).


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 18, 2017)

He would have if I wasn't dressed for winter. He attacked my coveralls and Muck boots. And I was nowhere near his hens so this is his first non-defensive attack.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 18, 2017)

One of the 2 that we have is fixing to find out just how tolerable I am of such. He hasn't attacked either of us, but has started to do his strike dance, and he is pretty rough with the hens too. It won't be long that he won't be around.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 18, 2017)

We've kept ours because he is so good to the hens. But I'm getting sick of it. Our tom doesn't ever look like he's interested in going after us, but this roo....


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 18, 2017)

Made the mistake of going to TSC with my mom and daughter today. Chicks and ducks were there! One of the ducklings was dying, obviously, and my mother flipped out. She's nearly crying, panicking and telling the employees someone needs to help him. She tells them (thank goodness) that she's not a farmer but we are and she can't handle it... Holy moly no kidding. I didn't tell her the poor thing really needed someone to put it out of its misery.

The girl at the store gave us a not so friendly look. My daughter's reaction to the whole thing? "Poor ducky, look cute chicks!" 

I doubt my mother is sleeping tonight. This is why she doesn't hang out at our house much. She can't handle reality. I keep telling her she either needs to become a vegetarian or suck it up and learn where her food is coming from. Because if she thinks the pork from the grocery store is raised in the same manner my pigs are raised.... She's mistaken. 

I was sad to see the duckling doing poorly, but I also know mortality rates of day old chicks and ducks. 

Sigh... She'll never be a farmer.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 18, 2017)

On the flip side sounds like she has confidence in you! 
That's somethin' ... right?


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 19, 2017)

True, sort of. I'm pretty sure she would prefer we get rid of our animals and live like "normal" people. Sounds boring!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 19, 2017)

What fun is being "normal"   I have a few siblings like your mom!


----------



## Bruce (Mar 19, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> He would have if I wasn't dressed for winter. He attacked my coveralls and Muck boots. And I was nowhere near his hens so this is his first non-defensive attack.


Time to show him who is boss. Don't let him even get close to "possible attack" posture again. @Beekissed's method (as best I can paraphrase it) is to get a long stick and use it to move the roo around. No need to hit him, just keep him moving. Never walk around him, walk "through" him, make HIM move. Do these things on purpose at no particular time, for no particular reason. Make HIM be the one looking over his shoulder for a possible "attack". Force him to stay away from the food when you feed the flock, he eats when YOU let him eat. 

And it doesn't matter if you ARE near his hens, he should NOT be protecting them from you, the TOP rooster (even though you are a hen ) in the flock. He is #2 and he needs to know that.

If he doesn't figure it out, soup.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes I know the tricks. We'll see how he is after mating season is over.


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 19, 2017)

NH  I am wondering why you are not only ordering more chicks but wanting to raise some more up at this point when you will be moving to a warmer climate, the seasons will be longer and the less you have to deal with the better until you get set up down there?  Here in Va we have alot of hens starting to lay in Jan/Feb if we give them a little light and if collecting eggs a couple of times a day, can be setting eggs in the inc. in Feb if not before.  I don't rush it, but know alot of show people that have chicks hatching in mid-feb.  Really, you will have 6-8 months of good producing time to get hens setting and even if chicks are hatched in Sept, they have time to get a good feathering before it gets cold.  I am just curious....one thing to have a big garden and get it canned/frozen/dried etc....but more chickens and stuff to deal with and get yourself resettled....You're a better person than me!!!! 

When I moved to Va I was in my late 20's and I pared down to the barest numbers of animals except the cows that were going directly on pasture, like the beef cows.  Still, I sold a couple and put some in the freezer before I moved so I had less to worry about and could get settled in, and in a routine.  Good thing because the following year we had 2 back to back snowstorms totally over 3 1/2 feet in 4 days and it was a real JOB to try to get things milked and fed with still minimal things set up the way I wanted.  Yes you will get snow there, like we did here, just not as much or as often and it won't last as long.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 19, 2017)

Well, mostly because I ordered them before we decided we wanted to move! We are only getting 15. 

Also we have no idea if our house will sell so I am not going to stop what we are doing in the hopes that it does.  I will not eat chicken from the grocery store, so I don't want to have to do that while we get ready to move and actually move.


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 19, 2017)

Okay, I get it with the chickens.  And you can always kill off the excess and get them frozen quickly if you do find you are moving.  And I did just remember that you were saying fall for the moving so that makes some sense too.  I wasn't being critical, you have a full plate with just a household and your daughter, and the goats, and didn't want you to get "overwhelmed" with animals.  Hopefully your house will sell so you can get there before it gets too cold and can get all put together for the winter.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 19, 2017)

No that's fine, I didn't take it that way! We kind of see extra chickens as potential chicken soup or dog food, lol. We are planning on hatching turkeys and chickens to raise and butcher in the fall, and we'll be putting 2 pigs in the freezer (which will last a year). And whatever we get from the garden. I want to go down with our stockpile for the year!


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 19, 2017)

Also hopefully DH will go down first and set up all the fences, coops, etc. We will put everyone in hoop houses and the goats will get cattle panel drylots for a while (which is what we do in winter here anyway). Both so we can get it done faster and so I can keep an eye on them for parasite issues, etc. So it shouldn't be too bad!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 19, 2017)

NHH, what is the oldest rooster you have harvested and ate?....just wondering the "Break Point" on that with roos.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 19, 2017)

I have no idea. Never butchered one over a year. I figure if it isn't good enough to eat I'll make broth and feed the meat to the dogs!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 19, 2017)

Thanks, these won't be a yr old til 6/7, so if one does get taken out before then, I''ll put it in the freezer. Instead of feeding the buzzards....


----------



## Bruce (Mar 19, 2017)

I don't remember, are these layers? If so the pullets you get now will be laying by fall, if you were to move then I bet it would be easy to sell them on Craig's List. Guaranteed female and they will lay all winter.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 19, 2017)

Never mind pushing that roo around with a stick...   It might work for a spell, but is never permanent. Grab him by the hooves & beat him to death then stew him. 

Edit: It appears my comment raised the ire of some. I apologize, but since there are comments following, I will not edit what was originally posted. For the record, I have owned animals my entire life, and do NOT make it a habit of abusing them.


----------



## babsbag (Mar 20, 2017)

I have had one mean roo and he went in someone else's stock pot. She doesn't have chickens so when I dropped him off I asked her what she was going to do with him until "the day".  She said, "I have the water boiling as we speak". 

Maybe my roos aren't aggressive because they have a lot of hens and a lot of space or they are too busy fighting with each other. I think I have 5 or 6 in my coop and probably 10 that are rogue.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 20, 2017)

I am getting a variety of birds. Mostly layers, yes. I've never kept more than one roo (other than cockerels until they're butchered) in a pen, I imagine it would distract them! My turkeys are right next to my chickens and the roo and the tom pay surprisingly little attention to each other.

I agreed to allow him some more time, DH says he'll be better after his spring fever is behind him, haha. His one saving grace is he is very good to the hens. He never over-breeds them, and obviously he protects them. 

I don't beat things to death. Nothing goes while we're angry at it unless we are in imminent danger, if he goes he'll go in a kill cone like the rest of them. Even my really nasty tom, even though I hated waiting!


----------



## Red the butcher (Mar 20, 2017)

"Grab it by the hooves and beat it to death" im hands down the wrong person to ever let me catch someone beating any animal to death. Seems obvious to me that some people on here dont have animals especially with comments like that.


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 20, 2017)

I wouldn't take every post literally.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 20, 2017)

You can stop waiting @NH homesteader, it is officially spring.

And the proof?



Ok, this was yesterday so it wasn't QUITE spring. But it looks the same this morning (other than my wife is at work, not out snowshoeing).

The brown house is the neighbor across the road, they have 3 horses and 2 alpacas.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 20, 2017)

Perhaps shouldn't be taken literally but I think we need to be careful what we say in a public forum when some people already have it out for farmers.


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 20, 2017)

Point taken and I never thought about it that way.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 20, 2017)

Red the butcher said:


> "Grab it by the hooves and beat it to death" im hands down the wrong person to ever let me catch someone beating any animal to death. Seems obvious to me that some people on here dont have animals especially with comments like that.


Many here make comments that are a bit "Tongue in Cheek", and do not advocate cruelty to animals, but express feelings of past experiences. I have had animals in the past that I would have done that to. So, don't read everything with such a seriousness. If I am defending myself against a mean roo, ya best not step in my way either....


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 20, 2017)

Lol Bruce looks like spring! We actually had a fair amount melt here but still snow covered!


----------



## Bruce (Mar 20, 2017)

I think we have more "compression" than melt other than where the snow was cleared.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Mar 20, 2017)

Red the butcher said:


> "Grab it by the hooves and beat it to death" im hands down the wrong person to ever let me catch someone beating any animal to death. Seems obvious to me that some people on here dont have animals especially with comments like that.



Red, I think you got off to a rough start here with a bad first impression. There hasn't really been any contention on here since I started Christmas before last.
Everyone on here has small farms, hobby farms, or some kind of livestock because they always wanted to, or because they grew up doing it and have come back to it in the best way they know how and are capable to now.

No one making comments recently abt mean animals or animals that charge or attack are cruel toward animals. We vent to each other on here and share our grief and joys, but we don't abuse our animals.

Since you have decided to log in, you must have an interest in livestock too. What is your background? What drew you here, or what animals do you have or want to raise? Sorry you had a bad first impression, so tell us about you.

Thanks Dave


----------



## babsbag (Mar 20, 2017)

We also "get to know" each other, even though most of us never meet in person so we laugh and joke and we know when a person is just kidding.  We know how other members feel about their animals; there have been a community tear shed over a loss. 

Besides, roosters don't have hooves.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 20, 2017)

I would prefer not to draw this out. I disagree with it being an appropriate joke. Let's move on, shall we?


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 20, 2017)

I have added an edit to my original post, but did not alter it due to the posts that followed. My apologies to those whom I offended.


----------



## Beekissed (Mar 24, 2017)

I didn't find it offensive....I laughed about it!    Beating something to death has been a joke threat in our family as long as I've lived...and it wasn't towards the animals.    I've been told I'm going to get beat to half to death many a time, I tell ya, and I've said the same thing to my boys too.  

Seriously, though...I've never met a rooster I couldn't train in a few short minutes of offensive practices, so it works if you work it.  If anyone wants to know the recipe for retraining an over zealous rooster, I'll copy and paste it here.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 30, 2017)

Looks like the snow makers have it in for you, the chart went up to 8" to 12". It still says 2"-3" for us (though the graph suggests closer to 4"+)


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 30, 2017)

Beekissed said:


> I didn't find it offensive....I laughed about it!    Beating something to death has been a joke threat in our family as long as I've lived...and it wasn't towards the animals.    I've been told I'm going to get beat to half to death many a time, I tell ya, and I've said the same thing to my boys too.
> 
> Seriously, though...I've never met a rooster I couldn't train in a few short minutes of offensive practices, so it works if you work it.  If anyone wants to know the recipe for retraining an over zealous rooster, I'll copy and paste it here.



I don't want to hijack but I think several of us would like that.


----------



## Beekissed (Mar 31, 2017)

Can't write it all up today but can paste a reply on the same issue from BYC...this was to a woman who kept getting attacked by her rooster though the menfolk in her family never did.  She had tried the carrying him around or holding him down things and they didn't work for her, nor did flapping her arms, shouting and chasing him when he flogged her.  She had made a pet of this rooster while he was little~big mistake, as it can cause imprinting issues~and couldn't understand why he was now attacking her.  



> "I'm going to give you a clue on "rooster speak"....holding him down doesn't mean anything to him.  If you'll watch how roosters interact between dominant ones and subordinate ones, there is rarely any, if ever, holding a bird down for a long time when there is an altercation.  There is very quick flogging, gripping by the back of the head and flinging him away or getting him down and giving some savage pecking to the back of the head or neck.  No holding him down and nothing else.  That's a rooster on a hen maneuver, not rooster on rooster.
> 
> Because your rooster is attacking you, you are the subordinate in this picture.  You are getting dominated by your bird simply because you are walking where a subordinate isn't supposed to be walking when a dominant is in the area.  What you never see is a dominant rooster getting attacked by a subordinate rooster unless there is going to be a definite shift in power, at which time the sub will challenge the dom and win...or lose.  So far you are losing and not even challenging.
> 
> ...



When I've performed this rooster training, I never had to repeat the first lesson, done on the first day of a show of dancing/threatening behavior....just a little 5 min. session of this modification took care of the issue completely.  After that, I just keep the rooster tuned up by surprising him with a stomp in his direction if he wanders into my space, just to see him hop and run...keeps him on his toes.   

I've never had a rooster I've raised from a chick show any threatening behavior towards me...only roosters imported from outside my own influence has tried such things and very few of them even tried.  Clearly, they were raised by people who hadn't put the fear of humans into them, but they were smart enough to get the point after a first, very brief lesson.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 31, 2017)

Great post @Beekissed !!


----------



## babsbag (Apr 1, 2017)

Beekissed said:


> I've never had a rooster I've raised from a chick show any threatening behavior towards me...only roosters imported from outside my own influence has tried such things and very few of them even tried.



Same for me, but I haven't even had to do any training. I have just never had a mean rooster that I have raised. But two that I got as "teenagers" went to the stew pot early on.  I have also never ever showed a speck of timidity around the birds. I walk where I want when I want and the roosters don't act a bit different than the hens. I have about 7 roosters in my coop and then all get along. I really wonder if have multiple roos makes them easier to live with.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 1, 2017)

So NH how's the sn** collecting going up there? Just making frozen mud I presume....I know your glad for the Mucks.


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 1, 2017)

I think about 9" so far and still falling. My driveway is so muddy and the snow is so heavy my stepdad can't plow. He did one trip down and almost got stuck! Haha so we are thankful for the Jeep! And the Muck boots.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 1, 2017)

Oh no....that certainly isn't contained in my definition of Fun, for sure. Hope ya catch a break with it all before long, I have no problem sharing some "Air" with ya up there, so ya could make better use of your time. I'd be "Chomping at the Bit" if I were there....just "Pinging off the Walls".....and freezing of course...


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 1, 2017)

I am losing my mind not being able to do anything!!


----------



## Bruce (Apr 1, 2017)

We got about 6", then it went to 37° so where I blew snow what was left melted. Super heavy wet stuff


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 4, 2017)

Hey poultry people I have a question! @farmerjan I don't know who else to tag here... @Bruce you know poultry people

My husband and I have decided (not now, but once we're settled wherever we may be), to grow our turkey flock and try out the various breeds we're interested in. I have no blessed clue where to look for breeders. Is there a place I should start? I know about Porters and want to avoid hatcheries. TIA!

Side note, the weather forecast says it may hit 70 next week!!! Woot!


----------



## Bruce (Apr 4, 2017)

Sorry @NH homesteader, I don't know a dang thing about turkeys other than we eat one at Thanksgiving.  I don't even know where there any chicken breeders outside of Ameraucanas that you can find through their associations.


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 4, 2017)

Thanks, that's the problem, no one knows! Lol I stumbled upon mine randomly but we want to breed up, so I hope to avoid more stumbling!


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 4, 2017)

The only thing I can suggest besides Porters, who is very advanced in the color genetics etc....is get in contact with the American Livestock Breeds Conservancy.  They did a big thing on monitoring Turkey breeds.  
Hatcheries are what have kept the turkey breeds alive.  I would not turn up my nose at them because most all are on the NPIP program and may be the only way to get some of the rarer colors and varieties.  Also, try subscribing to the Poultry Press or at least try going online and see when there is a show in Tenn and maybe go to it and see what is available.  However,  breeders are few and far between and poults will only be available in the spring.  Sometimes you can find some at some of the poultry swaps that are held.  Also try the extension service in the area and the 4-H and FFA clubs.


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 4, 2017)

I've had bad luck with hatchery chickens, but we will see how this year goes and maybe I'll change my tune! 

I will check out the conservancy, see what they have for info. 4H is not huge here so I forget it is other places. Here it's a couple kids with a cow or a chicken, lol.

Thanks! 

Eggs in the incubator from mine are due April 25th!


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 4, 2017)

4-H and FFA are VERY BIG in more rural/southern states.  Radio stations here have farm market reports, and all kinds of stuff like that.  FFA was actually started here in Va in Weyers  Cave, Va.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 4, 2017)

Have you tied the Livestock Conservancy?  I think they have breeder lists....?

http://livestockconservancy.org/index.php/directory


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 4, 2017)

Ok for one, it's snowing right now. What?? For two, I can't wait to be in farm country!


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 4, 2017)

Thanks FEM! Will check it out in the morning, phone's being wonky tonight. We have a 4 breed list (for starters, lol!)


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 5, 2017)

I know you want to avoid hatcheries but there is one not far from where you are looking in Tennessee.  You can find it searching for - Poultry Hollow.

We use them and know several others that do and are happy with them.  If you look for reviews they had a couple of really bad reviews a few years ago but it almost looks like that was from a new hatchery start up that didn't make it.  The owner is all country but we have been pleased with their service.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 5, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> I've had bad luck with hatchery chickens, but we will see how this year goes and maybe I'll change my tune!


Which hatchery? 

I got my first dozen from Ideal in TX. Hatchery quality, not show, of course but there was nothing wrong with them. 100% on sexing (which you know is important for me). The remaining EE (other became fox food a just under 2 years) is still laying 4-5 a week at nearly 5 years old. 

Got the seven 2015 girls from Meyer in OH because they had the breeds I wanted, also 100% on sexing and again hatchery quality but they are doing well. Went back to Meyer for the 7 coming in 3 weeks, Ideal's website went down the toilet sometime after I got the girls in 2012. Ugly to navigate and they don't have much of any info on the breeds nor even any actual pictures, just drawings so I am no longer patronizing them. If I lived "pick up the chicks" distance from them I would reconsider but I would have to find the details of the breeds I might consider somewhere else. To me that is somewhat akin to going to a "brick and mortar" store and getting all the info from an employee then buying it from Amazon instead.


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 5, 2017)

Don't remember which hatchery the feed store uses, but we got some Wyandottes and Barred Rocks a few years ago and they were not impressive. I ordered from Murray McMurray this year so we will see how we feel about them. We want really good quality breeding stock, so maybe I'll have to see if I can find others' reviews on hatchery birds. I know they aren't always 100% true to standard, which is fine for chickens but not for what we want for turkeys.

I'll look up Poultry Hollow as well, thanks!


----------



## Bruce (Apr 5, 2017)

Are you breeding to sell high quality birds or just as an "avocation"? My Dad and step-mother raised sheep as an avocation. Always trying to improve the herd but they weren't showing, just raising meat animals. I don't think they ever sold lambs into other herds, just wanted to see how "good" they could get with twinning and grade at slaughter. 

If you are doing that I would think it possible to improve hatchery stock if they start with halfway decent birds. For instance I got 2 White Rocks from Meyer. One is a fairly decent looking bird (I don't have the APA SOP book so what do I know?) with a nice tent. The other has a pinched tail, she is also the one that likes to lay out which isn't a trait I would like to continue (don't know what makes her want to do that, none of the others do). If I were trying to raise WRs and improving what I have, you know which I would choose.

Otherwise I think you would have to find a quantity of breeders since any one is likely to have only a few breeds. From reading the Ameraucana thread on BYC it is hard to work more than a few lines at a time let alone a lot of different ones. Breeders there seem to focus on 1 or 2 colors at a time. It takes a lot of space and separated breeding pens. And lots of culling. Most have real jobs. Not sure how many "I make my living breeding turkeys" people there are.


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 5, 2017)

Found the breeder list on the Livestock Conservancy website. Of course I can't see the actual map on my phone but it'll work when I get to a computer. 

I'm not trying to be a perfectionist about it. I believe in supporting the people who are preserving these breeds and I believe they will often have healthier, stronger and more ideal breeding stock. I am not trying to make a living breeding turkeys but I would like the best animals I can find.


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 5, 2017)

DH said he wants to focus on Chocolates first. There are 11 breeders in the US registered with the Conservancy. Porters also has spent a lot of time/effort to develop a line that breeds true (there are color issues, which I don't yet totally understand). The breed had to be saved as it almost died out, and they saved it by breeding in other types of turkeys. So interesting. We have been impressed with the temperament and size of ours. The hen "talks" to us and the tom is fairly calm (for a tom). I looked at Sandhill Preservation and evidently they are having major turkey issues.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 5, 2017)

That's great that there are 11 to chose from. Any that are near you or in TN for when you move (or on the way)?

I don't know about turkeys but with chickens "if it meets the SOP, it is that breed". No such thing as registered lines like dogs (and I assume goats). That sure surprised me. Need a bit more of something your birds don't have? Bring in a totally different breed that has it if you can't find birds of your breed that do. Then you have to breed out the "wrong" traits that came with that bird. I gather that makes for some pretty frustrating breeding when some recessive gene pops up some years down the line after you think your birds are "clean". Porters probably had to do that to try to bring their bird breed back. Likely have little to no genes from the original bird that became the recognized breed.

If it looks like a duck and quacks like a duck, it's a duck!

Looks like spring is trying to sneak up on us. Supposed to push 70° next Tuesday.


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 5, 2017)

One in TN, two in SC, and one in VA. Funny, two of the breeders also have Dominiques!

I saw that forecast. I'm looking forward to Tuesday!!


----------



## Bruce (Apr 5, 2017)

What luck on the birds NH! You could get some breeding stock from more than one of them and mix the best with the best.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 5, 2017)

One thing ya have to remember too, is there are people in those areas that are already breeding and producing. In all those areas over there are many local animal markets where they are sold and contact made. I would say within a couple of hrs drive in just about every direction. There are probably some really nice birds available really close by, from private individuals. Ya just won't know til ya get there and look around some. You can always order from a hatchery if ya find nothing available. I'm not on FB anymore, but there is a group I was a part of called Ms Poultry Swap....bet there is a similar group/groups over that way too.


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 5, 2017)

Yeah there probably is.... We don't do the Facebook thing either, so we aren't aware of a fair amount of things. But life is better without Facebook! 

There are also people who choose not to have their name published online so I'm sure there are more breeders I don't know about yet!


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 5, 2017)

@NH do yourself a favor and go on ebay or somewhere and try to find a fairly current American Poultry Assoc. Standard of Perfection and study up on the Varieties of turkeys that are in it.  There are many other varieties like Chocolates, that are not yet recognized but yes, breeders that do raise them.  There are requirements for getting a meet that will qualify the color variety and if there are enough breeders and # of birds, they will eventually become a recognized color.  A TURKEY is a Breed, any color, size differenciations are a variety.  Bronze is a color same as a Slate and even a Beltsville small white.  They have different basic sizes, but they are all turkeys.  I like some of the rarer colors that are available also.  Have bred and raised both Royal Palms and Bourbon reds, and had some bronze also.  
The livestock conservancy is the best for breeders of good genetics as they are trying to preserve them.  Also realize, most hatcheries do contract out for things like turkeys as they just don't keep all those different breeds...especially the rarer ones.  So to get turkey poults from a hatchery, they are getting the eggs from a breeder and then hatching them to sell.  Not all breeders are good ones, but the rarer the breed or variety, the more likely it is something someone is putting time into as let's face it, turkeys especially, are big, eat alot and only are seasonal layers so aren't the most profitable thing to keep and feed. 
I might very well know some of the breeders, from the show world of poultry.  I let my membership lapse a couple of years ago when I moved and got pretty busy, but am now getting back into some of the show world in anticipation of retirement in a couple of years.
Although Bruce is right and there are not "registerable bloodlines" like with cattle and dogs and such, many breeders of good quality birds of any breed do have a reputation of certain traits in their birds.  Forrest Beauford had some of the best standard bred Langshans in the country for years.  Certain "lines" are known for certain traits in their breed.   There is alot to breeding certain colors, like the chocolates, since they do not always breed true.  Like the blue color, which does not breed true unless it is a self blue and that is more of a slatey blue with none of the lacing that the "blue color" has in other breeds. Chocolate will be a challenging color to breed and you will have to have a couple of lines to cross back and forth to get the right color in the females and males.  Choc x choc will not give you 100% choc offspring.   
Join the conservancy and also there is a group called the SPPA which is the Society for the Preservation of Poultry Antiquities.  They also will have membership list with the breeds that the members raise.  All this you can find and read about in the Poultry Press which is our monthly "go to" paper for most anything poultry related.


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 6, 2017)

Thanks @farmerjan. All these places to check out! My husband knows a lot more about turkeys than I do, as I wasn't interested in them until recently, but now I'm starting to research them too. Fortunately we love eating turkey so getting weird colored offspring will fill my freezer just fine, lol! 

So, you're getting back into the show world? What breeds do you focus on?


----------



## Bruce (Apr 7, 2017)

farmerjan said:


> many breeders of good quality birds of any breed do have a reputation of certain traits in their birds.


True in the chicken world to from what I've read on BYC. People will say "these are from xx's line". Like many things, there is "acceptable" (like hatchery), "good" (hatchery or private small breeder) and "wish I could get some of those!"  And people serious about their breeding hope (I presume) to be "one of those names" eventually if not for anything other than a validation of all their work.



farmerjan said:


> Choc x choc will not give you 100% choc offspring.


Yep but that isn't a terribly bad thing. Along with "no genetics necessary", APA only requires a bird to reproduce true 50% to be accepted. I kinda thought it would be 100% or really close to that. So @NH homesteader can eat or sell for meat those that are on the wrong side of 50% and, like any other serious breeder, work to get it as close to 100% as possible. Little as I do know, I have learned that poultry genetics is a WHOLE can of worms with "these 3 genes are responsible for xx, those 2 genes for yy, these are recessive, these dominant" etc, etc, etc. "Easier to fix "ww" than "zz" so if you have to use a "bad" bird to improve some trait chose one with "ww" not "zz". One "bad" gene can pop up anywhere down the line and the only way to figure out who is passing it down is to breed ... a lot.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 7, 2017)

BTW spring must be here, it rained all day yesterday, last night and will rain all day today. It might snow an inch tonight.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 7, 2017)

Hopefully, with less snow and warmer temps...with good drainage...the mud season won't last too long for y'all up there. You are certainly deserving of a break from that stuff.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 8, 2017)

The snow mostly melted as it fell, only maybe 1/8" by morning and that has melted. As for "mucky" well there are "streams" all over the place heading for the low land. 2 days of rain and a few feet of melting snow will do that to you. I lowered the 5 low hot wires to about 6" apart on the north line since I now have to worry about foxes and coons coming in rather than keeping a dog from going out. Did that in the rain, good thing those Bog boots are new and waterproof, I wasn't standing in anything that wasn't at least a little wet and muddy. Some areas I was in several inches of water.  Yes I DID unplug the fence charger first


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 8, 2017)

Ya okay up there NH?


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 10, 2017)

I saw an interesting little blurb on the weather channel earlier today. Mammoth Mnt in the CA sierras has received over 530 inches of snow this past winter season... like 44+ feet, and still has over 14' of snow at the summit.   I can't even imagine. They also said that the CA drought is officially over for at least this season. As an aside they said that NE Maine (Caribou) has had several feet more than normal this past season, is still expecting more before "spring" arrives, and still has over 15" on the ground.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 11, 2017)

Glad I live in Texas!!! Snow 3 inches deep throws everything wonky here, can't imagine 14 FEET!


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 12, 2017)

Hey, I'm alive! I've been super busy and haven't been online much at all. We got up to 83 yesterday! That was a shock to the system! Supposed to have rain today. Our drought has been seriously reduced by all the snow, and now rain. 

We had a multiple hour power outage this weekend and I am nervous about my turkey eggs in the incubator. Fortunately, the turkeys are still laying beautifully so we can try again if not. It would just mess up my time frame.

Chickens are free ranging now, I'm letting them eat bugs (hopefully ticks!) and I am getting 6-8 eggs a day out of my 8 hens. My NH's still aren't laying. I'm letting them free range, as of yesterday,  and they're kind of hanging out near the other birds but not getting too close. No major battles though.

I need to start my seeds this week. The first doe I was waiting on a buckling from had twin does. The second one was due Sunday. Doe code!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 12, 2017)

Glad to hear from ya, was just wondering, was afraid something had happened....glad ya was just Busy. Sounds like ya have things moving along. Hope ya didn't lose the eggs, sorry about the buck...but there'll be others....


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 12, 2017)

Also gearing up to butcher a pig hopefully in the next few days. Only butchering session (that I know of) until late summer or fall. He'll mostly be sausage. I don't make many roasts, etc. in summer. 

Finally almost clear of snow. So we are starting yard cleanup. Not thawed out enough to move fence posts though. 

There is a family of moose hanging around nearby. DH saw them last night in the yard!


----------



## Bruce (Apr 12, 2017)

You should have had rain last night! I went to Northampton yesterday. Dry on the way back up until a few miles from the 91 -> 89 change. Saw some lightning from 10 miles back. SUPER gusty coming up to 89. I waved in your general direction but don't know if you noticed   It was 88° in Northampton. I gather it got to about 80° here. And just 3 weeks ago we had a 2'+ snowfall followed by a 1' the next week. No snow to be seen now!


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 12, 2017)

We did have a major downpour but no thunderstorm. Then rained all day today, well until about 4. So much water everywhere, the stream is running beautifully! Love it, after the drought last year I am very happy. The chickens were out all day in the rain. The goats, not so much. 

Two nice days coming up now in the 50's, then rain again this weekend. I'll get some outside work done, then this weekend it will rain and I can clean my house. Which will no doubt be covered in mud (thanks dogs). 

Pulled a tick off my daughter tonight. I HATE TICKS! None on the dogs yet, but I guess I better go to TSC for their Frontline (or whatever it is, can't keep the names straight).


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 12, 2017)

Moose are some pretty Large animals to be staring at....
I bet that'll get the leg to Shakin'....breathin' fairly quickly too. Those blame ticks are gonna be terrible here, gotta get the birds out really soon.
Hope your Harvesting goes well for ya!...


----------



## Baymule (Apr 12, 2017)

I give my dogs Bravecto, it is for fleas and ticks. I get it from the vet, it lasts for 3 months. It is awesome.


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 14, 2017)

I cooked a heritage turkey for dinner last night. We haven't actually eaten one yet, because we had such a hard time with hatching last year and we ended up raising BB Whites to make up for not having any "real" birds to butcher. It was delicious! And not tough, amazingly! So tonight is turkey pot pie! 

Hoping to get the pig dealt with today. It'll be good to reduce the feed bill, in a few weeks we'll have new baby birds on the feed bill!


----------



## lcertuche (Apr 14, 2017)

I'm jealous. I had to buy a frozen turkey. I plan to have it for Easter. The price was right though, .88/lb. I love a big turkey. It's the meat that keeps on giving, and giving...lol.


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 14, 2017)

I am not a huge turkey fan. I cook one maybe twice a year. We will likely part out some of our turkeys this fall, and grind some to make sausage (we can mix it with our pork). Cooking a turkey is just a big affair for me, I hardly ever bother with. Plus there are only 3 of us, so it lasts for way longer than I have interest in eating it, lol. But yes, having home raised turkey is lovely!


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 14, 2017)

Turkey pot pie was amazing! Pig will be butchered tomorrow. And I have a bunch of seeds to start. Spring is here!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 14, 2017)

Yum!


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 14, 2017)

I like to brine a turkey over night, inject them for some even more flavor and then smoke them.


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 14, 2017)

This was good and I didn't even brine it. I didn't season it, nothing. I threw it in a pan with water, lol. That's how much of a slacker I was! But it was delicious!


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 14, 2017)

Delicious is all that matters then.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 14, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> This was good and I didn't even brine it. I didn't season it, nothing. I threw it in a pan with water, lol. That's how much of a slacker I was! But it was delicious!



we cook ours on the grill in a pan of apple juice and it comes out yummy!


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 15, 2017)

It is a beautiful, sunny spring day! Bringing the seed starting stuff out to the picnic table in a minute here, and doing the pig this afternoon/evening when it cools down a bit. Doesn't take very long to get a pig in the cooler. 

Multiple bucklings born this week for the breeder I am getting one from. Waiting for pictures, should be up today. One in particular I am interested in, he's 25/75 mini alpine (25 alpine, I think I put it in the right order!), which would give me 37.5/62.5 babies when bred to my mini does. As there are zero 50/50's not related to my girls anywhere near me, this will work for me! 

Ok going outside and away from the screen. Happy weekend!


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 17, 2017)

Spent most of the morning working on the pig fence, we had some cattle panels that we are replacing with hog panels, and three of the cattle panels are going to be our turkey hoop coop. We extended the pig fence and they're happy pigs!  

Now lunch and back out to finish, then sort some things out on the goat fence, then cut up some meat and get it in the freezer! It's amazing how we've gone from snowed in and stuck inside to crazy, too much to do, outside all day in about 2 weeks!

I've also been pulling ticks off myself and the dogs all day. Yuck.


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 17, 2017)

See? Happy, destructive pigs!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 17, 2017)

Fresh ground...and Fresh roots....what's not to Love.....?
Glad ya are finally able to get some things accomplished that ya been planning for mnths now. Be sure ya check your kiddo over really good for those dad-blame ticks...I Hate them too....


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 17, 2017)

Yep she had one on her the other night. They make me so angry!!


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 17, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> View attachment 31157 See? Happy, destructive pigs!


The looks very pleased with their handywork


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 17, 2017)

These two were playing tug and chewing on opposite ends of the stick.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 17, 2017)

Nice looking pigs!  Congrats on getting their pen enlarged. 

Is there any kind of repellant that works for ticks?  We don't have a lot of them here...   Are these the kind of ticks that carry the bad stuff?


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 17, 2017)

I found a bad kind of tick (deer tick, they can carry Lyme) on one of my goats today, which surprised me. But mostly they've been dog ticks, which are more common but less dangerous as far as carrying diseases. I sprayed them with diluted Permethrin, which may or may not help. I hope it does. 





This is my problem child. We apparently need to move this house. Every time I walked away she jumped out again. She followed me to the house (I was getting my husband to help me), and tried to follow me into the house. Uh, no, dear. Not a good plan.


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 17, 2017)

How tall is that building?

she may be a problem child but it is pretty.


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 17, 2017)

Pardon the mess, but this one gives a better idea of her ninja goat capabilities. We now have a fence blocking her way. I love her dearly, but she's a challenge to keep in, to say the least. My husband picked her out, I picked out her sister, so it's his fault! Lol, he'll get all the credit if she milks better than her sister though (which is likely).


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 17, 2017)

Wow!  But she is pretty!  Pretty excuses a lot of badness, lol!


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 17, 2017)

DH says 5' or so to the top of the roof.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 17, 2017)

We have started powdering ours down with DE and I have sprinkled it in and around their house. I guess it is working, there are less flies and gnats, and they are scratching less. We are going to do it around the bird house too.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 17, 2017)

WOW!  Is her name Pogo?


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 17, 2017)

Bahaha no it's Peppermint, but I might need to change it! I call her Peppy. Her sister's name is Patty. My husband has no idea which name belongs to which goat. Apparently those are confusing names, lol! 

I think it's the alpine in her that makes her nutso. My Nigies prefer to go under the fence!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 17, 2017)

Peppermint/Patty  - who could confuse those, lol!  I love it!


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 19, 2017)

Holy exhausted. My parents took me and my daughter shopping today. Me, for my birthday (apparently my mother felt I needed some non-farm, non- stay at home mom clothes (who needs pants that button anyway?) So after the mall (I found some decent clothes), we went to Sams club and halfway through they pointed over at the 2 wheel wheelbarrows and told me that's why they brought us there, to get me a wheelbarrow. This thing is AWESOME! It even has cupholders! Now this is a farm girl birthday present! Lol! I almost want to clean the chicken coop now!!

Oh and brought the kiddo to Build a Bear. Holy moly... Sticker shock! But the girl is SO HAPPY!

Back to"real" life tomorrow, miss a day here and it throws me all off. DH is finishing cutting up our pig now and it'll be in the freezer tomorrow (have to let the sausage seasoning rest overnight). 

Oh, and I found the Blue Seal store down there, which is right near Sams, so I'm going to call for feed prices this week and my mom and I might start doing monthly or at least bi-monthly runs for feed and bulk groceries. I assume it'll be cheaper to get fees direct from them, just not sure how much cheaper.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 19, 2017)

Well....HAPPY BIRTHDAY NH!!...that wheelbarrow sounds like a really Nice gift, too...


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 19, 2017)

Happy Birthday, and the wheelbarrow was a great gift!  Not sure about the cupholders, though.. my aim isn't aways the greatest when I toss manure in the wheelbarrow


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 19, 2017)

Is that the one that has the lower frame so you can store it upright?  I went to get one last year and they were out of stock for the season.

I don't know about the cup holders though.


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 19, 2017)

Bahah well cupholders would only be used if I'm not putting manure in it! It has a spot for holding shovels too! Yeah Mike, I think it's the same kind. I'll get a picture tomorrow. Raining hard now!

Thanks for the birthday wishes!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 19, 2017)

Happy, Happy Birthday!  Congrats on the big wheelbarrow score!  Can't wait for pics!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 19, 2017)

Happy B-day!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 19, 2017)

Happy Birthday! A wheel barrow is a great gift!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 19, 2017)

Happy birthday! Congrats on the new clothes and wheelbarrow. I brought my WB out to my son when I visited him and left it with him so I'm going to need to replace it. Not sure exactly what with... Have to agree with the others that I doubt I'd be using a drink holder on one... They have a drink holder on my garden tractor... I haven't and can't imagine ever using it the way that tractor bounces around and with the dust and grass and everything else flying all around me. I blow black booger stuff  for hours after mowing from breathing it.   I should get one of those respiration masks...


----------



## Bruce (Apr 20, 2017)

Happy B-Day @NH homesteader, that makes you 35 right?

Looking at Sam's club, it appears only the XL wheelbarrow has the cupholders. I see in the picture that the lady has a drinking bottle in it, not an open cup  Definitely looks like a good stable "stuff" mover. Don't smack yourself in the face with the shovel or rake you put in their holders.

https://www.samsclub.com/sams/member-s-mark-wheelbarrow/prod11900049.ip


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 20, 2017)

Thanks everyone, I'll be 33. Don't rush it Bruce! Lol!

The link says "product not found" when I try to open it.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 20, 2017)

Then it is your brother who will be 35 this year? Maybe I got you reversed.

Not sure why the link doesn't work for you, it works when I click on it. I'll try editing the link and removing everything after the ".ip"


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 20, 2017)

Nope still doesn't work! I'll try to look for it but I've used up my high speed data and I don't have the patience for it now. So slow.

My brother will be 31 this year.


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 20, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes. Here is my gift to myself!






My daughter wants to name him Clifford, you know, after the big red dog. He was born 4/13, and is being dam raised so I won't get him until June. I will have babies next year!!


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 20, 2017)

He is a cutey!!!  Congratulations!


----------



## Bruce (Apr 20, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> My brother will be 31 this year.


Ah, I was close. I thought I remembered you were older and the pair of you were 32 & 34. Only off by 2 years!

My dad first felt old when my older sister hit 50. Last night I asked him if he felt old NOW as my younger sister will turn 60 in June.


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 20, 2017)

Well I found my first gray hair last week so I'm kinda feeling old NOW! Lol

Hey chicken people- anyone who has NH's, do they lay heavy and burn out young like a lot of the production breeds? Mine were supposedly only like a year and a half old, and I got them for free so I'm not complaining, but they haven't laid one darn egg I don't think. They're with the other chickens now but I haven't gotten any large eggs that appear to be from them. They free range and eat what the others eat, and I'm getting 5-8 eggs a day from 8 hens... (the 8 is not including the NH's)


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 20, 2017)

Oh I almost forgot. I HAVE A BROODY TURKEY!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 20, 2017)

Congrats on the broody turkey!  Yay!  I know nothing about NH's.....sorry.


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 20, 2017)

No, my NH's don't "lay out" in a year or two but mine are purebred show birds.  I think the commercial strains do more along the lines of the sex-links and lay good for a year or two.  You might also have an egg eater....or they might be stashing a nest somewhere if they are free ranging....Check their vents...if they are more than 2 fingers wide then they are laying.  Not like a horse or cow or sheep where you can look at their mouth and get an idea of their age.  I think that you may find they need to go in the soup pot and will be a "costly" freebie.


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 20, 2017)

They don't eat very much so they haven't been very costly. Even if they go in the pot it's not a big deal to me. Better than spending money to raise them from chicks and ending up disappointed. 

They would definitely be hatchery birds, they came from an older couple that definitely would have ordered from the feed store or something, not go to a breeder. They're dumb too. Not at all like my Dominiques!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 20, 2017)

That's a nice looking little buckling, I bet he would look really good in the wheelbarrow....
Mine love to play in ours every chance they get.


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 20, 2017)

I should get a picture of my random hen for you all, maybe someone will know what she is. Someone had my husband process a bunch of "old" hens, and I loved her and tried to buy her from them. They gave her to me. She's still a decent layer! I have 3 hens now that I hatched last year from her and my Dominique roo, they're great little layers. She looks like a Partridge Wyandotte, but I'm not sure. I'll get pics tomorrow. She's a cool bird, she gets to be a lifer with my older Dom hen.


----------



## lcertuche (Apr 21, 2017)

I just got 5 New Hampshire chicks that were suppose to be pullets. Now they are a month old, I'm pretty sure that at least 4 are cockerels. I can say that generally heritage birds lay much later but they also lay longer. 

http://www.backyardchickens.com/products/new-hampshire-red


----------



## Bruce (Apr 21, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> Well I found my first gray hair last week so I'm kinda feeling old NOW! Lol


At 33? I found my first one at 24 or 25 I think. It was so long ago that I don't remember. I don't actually have individual gray hairs, they are either entirely white or entirely nearly black. I have a lot more white hairs than black ones now.


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 21, 2017)

At 31 I was completely white haired.  

My son tells me that every time he looks in a mirror he calls his dad bad names because he got the hair and he just turned 33.


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 21, 2017)

My husband is getting white hairs but he's a redhead so they're harder to see. I have dark hair so it sticks out. My mom actually noticed it, I can barely see it but I assure you, I obsessed about it for a little while!

So today I was going through stuff in my mom's attic and I found the cards people gave us for our wedding. In one of them was an unused $50 gift card to Kohls! Good thing it has no expiration date, we've been married nearly 7 years...


----------



## Bruce (Apr 21, 2017)

Mike CHS said:


> At 31 I was completely white haired.
> 
> My son tells me that every time he looks in a mirror he calls his dad bad names because he got the hair and he just turned 33.


My understanding is that a man's hair comes from his mother's side. If maternal grandfather goes bald early, you will too. If he dies with a goodly amount of hair, you will too. Have your son call his grandfather bad names instead! And if he isn't around any more, turn it on his mother


----------



## Bruce (Apr 21, 2017)

Wife has kinda lightish brown hair, took a long time for the white ones to show.


----------



## goatgurl (Apr 21, 2017)

my little mama lived to the ripe old age of 92 and just started to go gray in the last 5 years of her life.  thanks for the genes mom.  I have learned to disguise the stray grays with a little frosting from time to time.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 21, 2017)

I always blamed mine on having 4 daughters...I've been "Outnumbered" ever since I was on my own...


----------



## Baymule (Apr 21, 2017)

I started turning gray at 12 years old.  By 34, I was white headed. I colored my hair dark brown, but 2 weeks after the color treatment, I looked like a skunk. I colored my hair red for many years, but finally pried my hands off the bottle and let my hair grow out.


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 21, 2017)

Love that! Rock the white hair. I actually like white hair, it's the gray in between stuff I don't like. 

Butt Quack? Teeheehee


----------



## Baymule (Apr 21, 2017)

Yeah, we just HAD to have those! you probably won't believe this, but we can actually be embarrassing out in public..........

Here is us,  behaving ourselves....


----------



## Bruce (Apr 22, 2017)

Baymule said:


> Here is us, behaving ourselves....


It's a dirty job but one you just gotta do sometimes Bay


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 23, 2017)

I have a talking turkey egg! They're due Tuesday but I hear little chirps this morning!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 23, 2017)

I know you are Thrilled....I sure would be....sure hope all hatch for ya!.....


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 23, 2017)

Yay - Congrats!   Looks like the power outage wasn't too devastating.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 23, 2017)

Congrats on your talking turkey egg! I'm expecting little chirping chicks Tuesday or Wednesday morning (depending on when the PO gets them). Unfortunately my broody Fav that was glued onto the plastic eggs in the nest box is NOT sitting on the plastic eggs in the brooder space  Can't raise chicks in a 12" x 16" nest box 2' off the floor! 

Guess I need to make a frame for the Mama Heating Pad cave. Last time I just faked it since the chicks were only using it for a day and a half until they got shoved under Zorra. The best laid plans of mice and me. 
Calculated back in January about when I should have at least 1 broody. 
Ordered chicks to come then. 
GOT 1 broody right on time 
and now .... just a POed hen because she can't get to the nest box.


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 23, 2017)

Haha! Tell me about this brooder cave you use. We have a big metal brooder, like the ones the feed stores use when they get shipments of chicks. It works well and no heat lamp, but we have some issues with the wire floor. 

My chicks come next week so I'll have even more chirping!


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 23, 2017)

I have a question for you.  I'm building a box for the two young turkeys we have and would like to know what size I should make the door.  It may not work long term but all the 4-7 week old chickens are using the 7 week old turkeys as their mothers.  We are trying to figure out a way to give the turkeys their own bedding house but still gi e them access to the chicks (which they seem to like)


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 23, 2017)

Aw that's cute, and I also have no clue. Gotta go ask the husband...

Do you know if blackhead is prevalent there? It is a concern in some places. Chickens can carry it with no symptoms and it can kill turkeys. No personal experience (it's not typically an issue here), just passing that along! I keep mine separate but not because of blackhead.


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 23, 2017)

What is it exactly that you are building? Like separating part or the coop or another building? Sorry I'm terrible at visualizing things.


----------



## goatgurl (Apr 23, 2017)

I have a dark Cornish hen that has been trying for a week to set on a nest of eggs so I took the 1 plastic egg she treasured out from under her and gave her 10 bright shiny duck eggs today.  we'll see just how dedicated she is to setting.  i just love the peeps from eggs.  if you talk to them they will recognize your voice when they hatch.


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm just building another small coop that I can use in a mobile situation.  The turkeys may not even use it but like some other things I'll learn their behavior as they let me know what they do.  

We haven't seen any issues with blackhead but we haven't researched it either.


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 24, 2017)

I'll look at the size of mine when I go outside again in a bit.

I have a turkey breaking out!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Baymule (Apr 24, 2017)

Blackhead, is that the fowl pox that chickens get? They have black spots for a week, then it goes away. I am told that mosquitoes carry it.


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 24, 2017)

Mike our door is approximately 18" square. If yours are a broad breasted breed (I think you said they were not) they would need more space than that.


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 24, 2017)

@Baymule fowl pox is different. Blackhead does not give them a black head, lol. It is a parasite and is spread via droppings. It destroys their intestines and liver, from what I've read... In my search for heritage turkey breeders I saw that Sandhill Preservation was devastated by this disease this year and lost a lot of turkeys. They are now attempting to breed for resistance.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 24, 2017)

It makes sense to breed for resistance to blackhead, especially since so many people have both turkeys and chickens. They'd get a lot of business if they bred up turkeys that didn't get blackhead.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 25, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> Haha! Tell me about this brooder cave you use. We have a big metal brooder, like the ones the feed stores use when they get shipments of chicks. It works well and no heat lamp, but we have some issues with the wire floor.
> 
> My chicks come next week so I'll have even more chirping!


http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/956958/mama-heating-pad-in-the-brooder-picture-heavy-update


Wire frame of some sort, bent such that it is ~4" high at the front, 2" at the back. Width depends on what size pad you have but if the frame is rectangular, it should be wider along the front and back so there is plenty of ingress/egress opening. Adjust the frame height by bending the frame as they grow. 
Heating pad (*) strapped up underneath so it is on the inside of the cave
Encase it all in an old pillowcase and tape  to hold it up against the pad AND so there are NO openings a chick can manage to get into. I need to go get more Gorilla tape, not that I have time.

Close to natural. With no heat lamp the chicks sleep at night and are awake during the day. They come and go into the "cave" as they like when they want to warm up, same thing they do with a Mama hen. 

The key is that they can get their backs up against the pad, this is NOT a "high ambient temp" area. Yes it will be warmer than outside the cave but don't bother checking the air temp inside. It won't be the "required" 95° the first week, dropping down weekly as is professed for heat lamp brooding. If the chicks are staying in the cave full time, turn the pad up, if they don't stay in, turn it down. If they are coming and going, just right. What setting to use at first will depend on the ambient temp of the space the brooder is in and how many settings your pad has.


What is the heat source for the chicks with your metal brooder? The chicks I've seen at the store all have heat lamps. Any reason you can't cover the wire floor with paper for the first day or two then shavings? I know "everyone" says chicks will eat the shavings instead of their food and die. I have not found they are that stupid but YMMV. My last set was raised by a broody on shavings. At a few days old they were going in and out of the brooder area with their "Mom" to the barn alley which is full of shavings pulled out of the coop. By 2 weeks they were getting up on the hens' feeder filled with layer pellets and ignoring their chick starter. The rest of the bag got dumped into the bin with the hens' food.

* that does NOT have an auto shutoff feature or has one that can be turned off.


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 25, 2017)

My chickens have never been stupid enough to die from eating shavings either! I like that brooder idea, I'll show my husband that. We had the industrial ones because we used to raise 50 cornish x at a time. We are no longer doing that, nor will we be doing it again. I have never had a broody chicken. Plenty of broody turkeys, and my ducks used to sit all the time, but never a chicken. We are getting Dorkings and Orpingtons though, both of which love to go broody so I hope we'll have better luck in the next few years!


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 25, 2017)

Ok, I had to ask my husband to confirm before I answered, but the brooder does not have heat lamps. There are light bulbs, but there are heating elements and the point of the bulb is apparently to draw them to the area where the heat is. Although I'm fairly certain they're smart enough to go be warm, but that's ok.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 25, 2017)

People who raised a lot of chicks in the past (and maybe still) used to use hover brooders. Essentially a large shallow box suspended open side down over an area. Light bulbs (not heat lamps) for heat in the sides of the box, the chicks go under and out as they see fit. Raise it up as they grow. Sort of like an EcoGlow heat plate.

Chicks left outside the porch door 7 minutes before I returned at 11:35 from dropping my daughter at her appointment. Put them in the brooding box in the bedroom and introduced (ie put inside) the MHP cave. All quiet on the chick front  The pics of inside the cave aren't so great, had to put the camera down and point it in the generally correct direction.


      

I think the one outside is the Easter Egger. The yellow and black ones are Exchequer Leghorns. Will have to take pictures of the Welsummers and Barnevelders later.


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 25, 2017)

We actually have one of those, the old fashioned kind. We have to see if it still works!

Yay chicks! They deliver? We have to go get ours at the PO.


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 25, 2017)

I re-read your description and that's not actually what we have. Reading skills... 

Anyway, here is turklet #1, who looks to be too dark to be a pure Chocolate. That's ok, he/she will be dinner if they make it. Seems to be ok, one more on the way out now also.


----------



## babsbag (Apr 25, 2017)

I have a wild turkey that has taken up nesting on the fence line of my new land. I also have a house finch nesting on my back porch on top of a ladder. Wildlife is out to get me as I won't bother either one but they are cramping my style. I am using the front door and postponing that section of fence. 

Hope the turkeys do well for you. 

I have a friend with an old hover brooder, she loves it. She raises about 500 chicks are year.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 25, 2017)

Congratulations!! Hope the rest do well for ya too....

@Bruce hope yours do well for you, too...Congratulations!


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 25, 2017)

500 chicks a year? That's a lot of chicks! 

Little turkey took a long time getting out so it still could not make it. We will see though. I hope it does! 

My turkey hen is still sitting. She hatched out some gorgeous little babies last year that my tom promptly killed. I almost put him in the freezer that very day, I was so mad. New tom this year, but we're probably going to move him and the chocolate hen into a different coop just in case. Haven't decided if we should leave her alone with babies or leave our other hen that she's buddies with in there. Will have to build the hoop coop soon to get them moved!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm anxious to watch them change and Grow. We are tossing around the idea of getting a pea hen and peacock later in the future. Mom and Dad had a pair for many yrs.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 26, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> We actually have one of those, the old fashioned kind. We have to see if it still works!
> 
> Yay chicks! They deliver? We have to go get ours at the PO.


They do if a package is shipped USPS Express and it doesn't get in early enough to get on the truck to the POs. In that case they deliver the express mail to your door. I picked up the last 2 sets at the PO. 



NH homesteader said:


> who looks to be too dark to be a pure Chocolate


Hey, DARK chocolate is the favorite type in our house


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 26, 2017)

Put her separate to set, and for the first week or so after the poults are hatched, so they bond with her and have a little stability to them.  Most wild hens will nest away from others, and will not rejoin a flock of other hens until the poults are a couple of days old.  Toms do not normally stay with the hens and poults in the wild,  and really should not be allowed with them to prevent that very thing of killing the young. She will not miss the company and once they are up and active and getting some feathers then you could let the hens together.


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 27, 2017)

Thanks! We'll do that!

Had a wild tom here yesterday going after my tom. Chased him off, turkey season starts soon so hopefully someone gets hlm!

There was also a random pig walking down the road yesterday... Weird day.


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 27, 2017)

The drought is totally over, as of the latest report. We are now simply "abnormally dry". Maybe I'll have a real garden this year. One can hope!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 27, 2017)

I'm really glad that ya have things going for ya again, and after hearing and seeing what others have going....ya can "Join in the Fray"....
It certainly isn't Fun staying inside.


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 28, 2017)

@samssimonsays you may not want to read this... 

77 and sunny today! We have grass growing!

Also we have hornets. Everywhere.... DH will be spraying when he gets home. 

Getting ready for chicks next week. 

It's going to be warm again tomorrow then back down to 50 Sunday. Welcome to NH.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 28, 2017)

So, how many peepers ya expecting?...never know how many til ya decide, cause for some reason or another your "Math" always works on the "Plus Side"....


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 28, 2017)

15 plus the extra roo chick they like to throw at you. 

8 Dorkings
3 EE
2 White Orpingtons
2 Dark Cornish

And that's all for the year unless a hen goes broody (one is acting like it, have to go see if she's still plopped on the nest in a moment here). I'm sick of incubating and brooding. We've done it multiple times every year for like 5 years and I don't enjoy it! We used to do 50+ meat birds at a time. It was AWFUL. LOL


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 28, 2017)

We did 25 meat birds and it was pretty stinkin' awful too!


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 28, 2017)

They're awful things! No more! I finally convinced DH over the winter. Only heritage birds. He is getting the Dark Cornishes to cross breed with our other birds to make pseudo-meat birds, but obviously they will be normal chickens and not franken-birds. So that's fine with me.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 28, 2017)

Well after the 11 "Dotties" and 12 ducks, I won't be ready for more til maybe next yr.  But, when I do I'm seriously considering getting guineas....I can't help it...I love 'em....all I can say about that....they are some real characters.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 28, 2017)

I've always wanted some Dark Cornish - for that very reason. 

I had guineas - and I miss 'em.  Might get some more of those too.  Next year of course, lol!


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 28, 2017)

After this year we won't need to buy anymore, unless we want to get serious about breeding anything in particular and "upgrade" or anything. We'll just be hatching what we have. Which will be nice. 

Going to butcher our gilts before too long and take a break from pigs until next spring. Temporary downsizing of the farm. I need to focus on the goats and the garden and DH will focus on his birds!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 28, 2017)

Are ya still mulling things over, or are there any definite plans just waiting on time....if ya don't mind me asking?


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 28, 2017)

Is I don't know, a good answer? Lol


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 28, 2017)

Ok now that the child is in bed I have two seconds to give you a real(ish) answer. We haven't talked about moving much lately, but my husband says he still wants to. I highly doubt it will happen this year, but I suppose stranger things have happened. He seems to think it can happen but... I am not so sure. I am using his motivation to get him to sell some things and clean up the yard, whether we move or not, lol.

He's been busy working and we've been busy when he's home trying to get farm stuff done, so not much worrying about what's down the road I guess. Both of our vehicles are giving us a hard time (the Jeep got fixed today, the car is still being difficult) so it's been stressful. But not in a terrible way, just crazy! Haha


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 28, 2017)

I understand, and really trying not to be nosey, but interested in any Happenings I may have missed. I have a crazy brain and gets flashes of people at different times on different things and it just came to mind.


----------



## NH homesteader (May 4, 2017)

Grand total of 3 turkeys hatched. One of them didn't look so good for the first few days, his neck was bent all awkwardly but it's straightening out now!

Chick arrived yesterday. One didn't make it, we tried but no luck. Unfortunately it was a Dorking, but we still have 7. The rest are doing great. Very active, eating and drinking well. They're actually driving the turkeys crazy from next door, lol.


----------



## Mike CHS (May 4, 2017)

I'm liking turkeys more all of the time.  They may not do well with chicks over time but ours are really mothering the chicks they are with.


----------



## NH homesteader (May 4, 2017)

Turkeys are neat aren't they? They might be fine together, I've never kept mine together but I know plenty of people do. I kept turkeys with my Jersey giants for a good 3 months last year and they did great. Not sure how they would have been beyond that.


----------



## Mike CHS (May 4, 2017)

They are neat.  I have been amazed at how fast they get big.  They were the same size as the chicks they are with when we got them.  Now they are as big as our adult chickens and the chicks are still small enough to try to get under them for warmth.  They won't let them get under but they both will spread their wings to let them snuggle up to them.


----------



## NH homesteader (May 4, 2017)

That's cute! They do grow fast. Ours are getting big already (and trying to fly away lol, good thing there's a cover on their brooder).


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 4, 2017)

Do you still have all three of them?


----------



## NH homesteader (May 4, 2017)

Yep! The one I wasn't so sure about is straightening up and only mildly smaller than the others. He/she is looking much better!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 4, 2017)

That's awesome!  How old do they have to be before you can sex them?


----------



## NH homesteader (May 4, 2017)

Umm I have no idea, I can't tell for sure until they're about 6 months and the toms start acting like toms lol. Although I guess I can guess pretty well at a month or two old, last time we had a debate and I swore we had a tom and a hen. DH and his friend swore we had 2 hens. At 6 months one day the tom puffed up put of the blue and started fighting our big tom through the fence. Go me! Lol


----------



## Mike CHS (May 4, 2017)

Just the two now.  The cover to their brooder got knocked loose and one decided to fly 
and evidently wound in front of our Aussie who isn't chicken broke.


----------



## NH homesteader (May 4, 2017)

Oops!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 4, 2017)

Uh oh - Aussie got him a snack, huh?


----------



## Mike CHS (May 4, 2017)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Uh oh - Aussie got him a snack, huh?



She didn't eat it but she had it in her kennel when we first saw what happened - but not how.  A little late after the fact but we built another brooder adjacent to one of the sheep shelters.


----------



## NH homesteader (May 4, 2017)

Ok chicken folks... What kind of chicken is this? I finally got a picture. She didn't love being chased around the yard until I got a good picture (fortunately my rooster is in a time out pen and can't retaliate lol!) the markings look like a Partridge Wyandotte to me but not sure.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 4, 2017)

So sorry that happened!   My English Shepherd seems to have a problem NOT grabbing anything that's small and moves fast.  It's great if it's a mouse - not so great if it's a chick!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 4, 2017)

Found this pic that looks a lot like your gal.... Says it's a Partridge Plymouth Rock... Whaddya think, close match?


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 4, 2017)

Not sure either NH, but a really nice looking hen...but, as far as my knowledge goes the wyandottes have a rose comb and that one looks more like a RIR type comb.


----------



## Bruce (May 8, 2017)

I did a google search on the image. 
"Best guess for this image: chicken"   

The pattern is certainly "Partridge". Based on the pictures I found, I think @frustratedearthmother is right, Partridge Rock.


----------



## farmerjan (May 11, 2017)

Agree, the color pattern is partridge and the comb is a single comb so probably a  partridge rock.  Wyandottes have a rose comb that conforms to the contour of the head.  They have less chance of it freezing in the winter.
The partridge color pattern is found in several breeds.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 28, 2017)

Hope things are still going well for ya up there. It's been a while since ya have updated us on your peepers and the happenings there. I know ya are staying busy, but miss hearing from ya, so wanted to check on ya....
You are missed and not Forgotten.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 29, 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear that, and am unaware of the situation. I wish her, her DH, and daughter all the Best in the future with whatever the plans that unfolds for them. I truly considered her as a Friend here and she and her family will remain in my Prayers. Take care and know that there are people who care about ya.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 29, 2017)

Partridge Rock, The comb on a wyandotte is not straight.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 29, 2017)

Bummer that you've had to leave, but I totally get it.


----------



## Bunnylady (May 29, 2017)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Bummer that you've had to leave, but I totally get it.



I'm afraid I don't "get it" at all. People are people, everybody has an opinion. Some people's opinions are helpful and useful, some are not, but none of us are gods. They say if you ask 4 horse people, you'll get 5 opinions; you'll have to decide for yourself which is most valuable and most applicable to your situation. Sometimes, even people that are highly respected experts in their fields can be dead wrong, and hopefully, they have the humility to admit it when it happens.

If somebody chooses to leave, that's their decision, but the only way anybody "has to leave" this forum is because they break the rules here - and one of the rules is treating other members, especially the mods, with respect. If somebody was disappointed or frustrated by  advice they were given, well, I'm sorry for them, but I hope they wouldn't consider one person's opinion as justification for abandoning other endeavors in their lives.

So if someone felt they were given bad advice, they can simply ignore that advice. If they think a particular person gives bad advice, on this forum, they can "ignore" that person. There are still other helpful, friendly people here, no need to leave!


----------



## farmerjan (May 29, 2017)

Bunnylady said:


> I'm afraid I don't "get it" at all. People are people, everybody has an opinion. Some people's opinions are helpful and useful, some are not, but none of us are gods. They say if you ask 4 horse people, you'll get 5 opinions; you'll have to decide for yourself which is most valuable and most applicable to your situation. Sometimes, even people that are highly respected experts in their fields can be dead wrong, and hopefully, they have the humility to admit it when it happens.
> 
> If somebody chooses to leave, that's their decision, but the only way anybody "has to leave" this forum is because they break the rules here - and one of the rules is treating other members, especially the mods, with respect. If somebody was disappointed or frustrated by  advice they were given, well, I'm sorry for them, but I hope they wouldn't consider one person's opinion as justification for abandoning other endeavors in their lives.
> 
> So if someone felt they were given bad advice, they can simply ignore that advice. If they think a particular person gives bad advice, on this forum, they can "ignore" that person. There are still other helpful, friendly people here, no need to leave!



Amen to that.  The disrespectful ones will destroy things if you let them.  I don't always agree with some of what I've read, and I am a "newcomer" compared to some.  But I have alot of years of "DOING IT" and if I can help someone I will.  If you don't like what I said, IGNORE IT.   But realize that there is always someone that knows more than you and try to learn what they are saying even if it  isn't what you want to hear.


----------



## greybeard (May 29, 2017)

"Bad advice"..
Sure it can be ignored, but is the wisest decision? I don't think so.
If it is truly "bad" (erroneous-misleading-false-dangerous-unhealthy for animals and/or humans etc..should it be left here (or anywhere) or unchallenged, for some unsuspecting 'newbie' to find and incorporate in their backyard farm?
I have, over the years, seen quite a bit of "information" posted here, that fits the above descriptions, but it's still here for some young 4H/FFA member to read, or some city folk moving to a rural 'farm life' to find.
Just because a dish is served on a table doesn't mean it's actually palatable.


----------



## samssimonsays (May 29, 2017)

I don't think it is so much the advice that breaks people down as it is if someone gives their opinion, they are told its wrong. What works for one will not work for all. Plain and simple. I have a hodge podge variety of systems that works for my animals. None of them like another's. But yet, if I share what they are somehow I am wrong and destroying my animals. Who, by the way, are healthy, happy and totally fine. I learned a long time ago that others practices don't work for all when I almost killed a couple rabbits due to trying to do what others did that worked. I won't do that again.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 29, 2017)

samssimonsays said:


> I don't think it is so much the advice that breaks people down as it is if someone gives their opinion, they are told its wrong. What works for one will not work for all. Plain and simple. I have a hodge podge variety of systems that works for my animals. None of them like another's. But yet, if I share what they are somehow I am wrong and destroying my animals. Who, by the way, are healthy, happy and totally fine. I learned a long time ago that others practices don't work for all when I almost killed a couple rabbits due to trying to do what others did that worked. I won't do that again.


Totally true. I did have someone try and tear me down here, and could have lost an amazing show bird because of it. But I have learned that every situation is unique and should be treated differently. I have since forgiven that member, because they were speaking from experience.


----------



## greybeard (May 29, 2017)

samssimonsays said:


> I don't think it is so much the advice that breaks people down as it is if someone gives their opinion, they are told its wrong. What works for one will not work for all. Plain and simple. I have a hodge podge variety of systems that works for my animals. None of them like another's. But yet, if I share what they are somehow I am wrong and destroying my animals. Who, by the way, are healthy, happy and totally fine. I learned a long time ago that others practices don't work for all when I almost killed a couple rabbits due to trying to do what others did that worked. I won't do that again.


Anecdotal evidence. Take it with a healthy helping of salt. 
(I suspect, that the same 'practices' are still here, just waiting for someone else to read and adopt)


----------



## samssimonsays (May 29, 2017)

This is very true @greybeard @Poka_Doodle it just a a person down if it is all the time and soon no one will comment or share anymore. I know many who have left due to this and many who have left due to very cruel treatment by those who felt their knowledge wasn't worth while.


----------



## Red the butcher (May 29, 2017)

I would like to thank the people who have taken the time to talk to me on here. I know i can be blunt and i have very little tact, if any at all. Sorry for that. Northerners are not known for their warm a fuzziness. I joined this site because of the info that i seek and the info i can share. I am a farmer. Not a city boy, not a wanna be, a born, breed, first steps ended with animal poop between my toes farmer! I was born on a farm and i will die on one. I will not be bullied by text book farmers. Having read something and having zero experience then giving advice can lead to an animals death. I will not be pushed around. If my kind isn't wanted then speak out publicly so that the others here like me know we are not wanted. Deleting my comments so know one gets to read the truth about why people are leaving.

Edited by staff


----------



## Bruce (May 29, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that, and am unaware of the situation. I wish her, her DH, and daughter all the Best in the future with whatever the plans that unfolds for them. I truly considered her as a Friend here and she and her family will remain in my Prayers. Take care and know that there are people who care about ya.



Clearly I missed a now removed post.


----------



## Red the butcher (May 29, 2017)

Yup if it's from me and it's truth it will be edited or deleted.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 29, 2017)

samssimonsays said:


> This is very true @greybeard @Poka_Doodle it just a a person down if it is all the time and soon no one will comment or share anymore. I know many who have left due to this and many who have left due to very cruel treatment by those who felt their knowledge wasn't worth while.


Yeah. I have to say, experience is much better then some website (not this place) saying it is so. Had to present to children with someone who only knows things they found on the internet. Needless to say, I knew enough of it was wrong.


----------

